# Eure Blu-Ray Sammlung



## pegasus (19. September 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen

welche Blu ray´s habt ihr schon? Bilder sind auch erwünscht

ich fange dann einfach mal an:

1.       2.       3.       4.       5.       6.       7.       8.       9.       10.      11.       12.       13.       14.


----------



## pegasus (19. September 2009)

so geht auch schon weiter

15. 16. 17.


----------



## feivel (19. September 2009)

300   


      Appleseed Ex   Machina   

      AVP - Alien   vs. Predator 1 & 2 Doppelpack       Batman   Begins   

      Das fünfte   Element   

      Das Parfum -   Die Geschichte eines Mörders       Der seltsame   Fall des Benjamin Button (2-Disc Edition)       Der Tag, an   dem die Erde stillstand (2008)       Die   Matrix-Trilogie (3 Discs)   
      Die Reise   der Pinguine   

      Eden Log   


      Gran Torino   


      I am Legend   


      Independence   Day   

      Mission:   Impossible - Ultimate Collection (UK Import)       Monster   


      Planet   Terror   

      Ratatouille   


      Terminator 4   - Die Erlösung - Director's Cut       The Dark   Knight - 2 Disc Special Edition       The Day   After Tomorrow   

      The Fountain   

      The   Machinist (Erstauflage)   
      V wie   Vendetta   

      Van Helsing   


      Wie ein   einziger Tag   

      Wickie   
Coraline


----------



## Atel79 (19. September 2009)

Die Born triology, Fluch der Karibik Triology , Cars , Hitch- The Date Doctor , Transformers Uk Import .Riddick Uk Import , I`m Legend , Transporter Triologie , Shooter , Crank ,Stirb Langsam 4 , Rambo, Tränen der Sonne, Coyote Ugly , Batman the Dark Night und noch ein paar Frauen filme


----------



## Two-Face (22. September 2009)

1. Disney's Fluch der Karibik 2 (mein erster Blu-Ray-Film)
2. Disniey's Fluch der Karibik 3: Am Ende der Welt
3. Spiderman 3
4. Batman: The Dark Knight
5. STAR WARS: The Clone Wars (3D)
6. Troja - Director's Cut
7. Slumdog Millionaire
8. Underworld: Aufstand der Lykaner
9. Freitag der 13.
10. Operation Walküre: Das Stauffenberg-Attentat
11. Grindhouse: Death Proof - Todsicher
12. Wanted
13. 28 Weeks Later
14. Transporter 3
15. Saw 4
16. Saw 5
17. Madagascar 2
18. James Bond 007: Ein Quantum Trost
19. Indiana Jones - Und das Königreich des Kristallschädels
20. Disney's Wall-E
21. Disaster Movie
22. Superhero Movie
23. Hellboy 2: Die Goldene Armee
24. Get Smart
25. John Rambo
26. Der unglaubliche Hulk
27. Hancock
28. Zodiac - Die Spur des Killers
29. Keinohrhasen
30. Der Baader-Meinhof-Komplex
31. Jumper
32. Disney's Das Vermächtnis des geheimen Buches
33. Alien vs. Predator 2
34. Hostel 2
35. Disney's Ratatouille
36. Kung-Fu Panda
37. Stirb langsam 4.0

Das sind alle. Hab auch noch einige auf HD-DVD


----------



## Doc_Evil (22. September 2009)

Interessant! 
Hier mal meine Sammlung. Kann ganz schön zur Sucht werden und ins Geld gehen ^^

http://doc-evil.bluraysammlung.de


----------



## feivel (23. September 2009)

@two-face

hd-dvds guckst du über einen hardware oder einen software player..hätte da ein paar fragen...


----------



## Two-Face (23. September 2009)

feivel schrieb:


> @two-face
> 
> hd-dvds guckst du über einen hardware oder einen software player..hätte da ein paar fragen...



Was für Fragen?


----------



## push@max (23. September 2009)

Schöner Thread! 

Ich habe zur Zeit folgende BluRays:

1. Green Day Bullet In a Bible
2. The Dark Knight
3. Transformers
4. Indiana Jones 4
5. Wanted
6. Gran Tarino
7. Shooter
8. Fluch der Karibik 1-3
9. John Rambo


----------



## feivel (24. September 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Was für Fragen?


 

wenn du über einen software player schaust, 
ich habe bisher nur eine hd-dvd getestet. das war superman
die hat als einziges medium bisher irgendwie eine asynchrone tonspur gehabt, medium musste immer wieder pausiert werden.
ist das allgemein so, dass vielleicht die playersoftware nicht mehr die nötige unterstützung liefert, oder ist dir sowas überhaupt schon mal aufgefallen?


----------



## Two-Face (24. September 2009)

Für HD-DVDs nutze ich Cyberlink PowerDVD 7. Da hab ich bisher nie Probleme gehabt. Superman hab ich leider nicht auf HD-DVD, aber bei meinen anderen HD-DVD-Filmen (Ocean's 13, Transformers, Das Bourne Ultimatum und noch ein paar weitere) hatte ich wie erwähnt nie Probleme.


----------



## Wendigo (24. September 2009)

pegasus schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen
> 
> welche Blu ray´s habt ihr schon? Bilder sind auch erwünscht
> 
> ...




Hat zwar nichts mit dem Thema zu tun, aber da du I am Legend in deiner Sammlung hast, würde ich dir noch zu OMEGA MAN raten. 

I am Legend ist ne Neuverfilmung von.

Auf jeden Fall sehenswert.


----------



## feivel (24. September 2009)

dann schau ich mal dass ich noch eine weitere scheibe testen kann.

i am legend habe ich bisher auf dvd gesehen, fand den film auch sehr gut


----------



## Atel79 (24. September 2009)

So nun meine komplette liste der Blu-Rays

BluLife Blu-ray Filmliste von Atel auf bluray-disc.de


----------



## mr_sleeve (24. September 2009)

transporter I-III


----------



## HollomaN (25. September 2009)

ich komme auf 70 Filme in (Blue) High Definition. darunter sind viele von IMAX.


----------



## exa (25. September 2009)

sehr schön, hast du auch ne Liste, oder war dieser informationslose Beitrag alles???

ich habe zwar noch keine Blu-Rays, aber das wird demnächst folgen, unter den ersten werden sein:

Die Insel
Unsere Erde
Batman Begins
Batman Dark Knight
V wie Vendetta
Forrest Gump
Bourne Trilogie
Star Wars Saga


----------



## Two-Face (25. September 2009)

exa schrieb:


> sehr schön, hast du auch ne Liste, oder war dieser informationslose Beitrag alles???
> 
> ich habe zwar noch jeine blue rays, aber das wird demanachst folgen, unter den ersten werden sein:
> 
> ...


 
Die Star-Wars-Saga gibt's noch gar nicht auf Blu-Ray - und das wird die nächste Zeit auch so bleiben


----------



## feivel (25. September 2009)

das sind dann wohl kopien.....


----------



## Two-Face (25. September 2009)

feivel schrieb:


> das sind dann wohl kopien.....


 
Wie? Kann man sich die Star-Wars-Saga auf HD irgendwo runterladen?
Oder was meinst du?


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. September 2009)

Jep, kann man.
Man muß nur an den PC von George kommen, da ist alles gespeichert.


----------



## Two-Face (25. September 2009)

Aha... Soweit ich weiß ist George aber nicht an Blu-Ray interessiert, wie er vor längerer Zeit mal hat verlautbaren lassen. Deshalbt ist die letzte Sammlung der Star-Wars-Saga auch ausschließlich für DVD erschienen, obwohl das zu der Zeit genauso gut auch für Blu-Ray machbar gewesen wäre.


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. September 2009)

Früher war er auch nicht an der DVD interessiert.

Irgendwo ist das nötige Datenmaterial gespeichert.


----------



## feivel (25. September 2009)

dafür braucht man nicht george..die wurden auf premiere oder so in hd ausgestrahlt...
da fehlen angeblich mehr details weil die nur hochgerechnet wurden.

ich weiss nichts genaueres.
aber ich weiss dass die so ausgestrahlt wurden, und auch als dl verfügbar waren.


----------



## exa (25. September 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Die Star-Wars-Saga gibt's noch gar nicht auf Blu-Ray - und das wird die nächste Zeit auch so bleiben



das weiß ich wohl, ändert nichts daran, dass ich sie mir wenn es so weit ist anschaffen werde^^


----------



## feivel (25. September 2009)

hier gehts doch darum, welche man hat 
<- die must-haveliste veröffentliche ich lieber mal nicht..die wär ewig bei mir..


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (7. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bissel was von mir. Seit meine Freundin bei mir wohnt sind richtig viele Weiberfilme ihrerseits dazugekommen


----------



## feivel (7. Dezember 2009)

hab meine liste mal erweitert...
sind 4 dazugekommen.


----------



## »EraZeR« (7. Dezember 2009)

Zurzeit besitze ich folgende Filme:

Transformers - 2 Disk Spezial Edition
Transformers - Revenge of the Fallen
Die Insel
Shooter

Wird aber spätestens nach Weinachten noch mehr sein. Dann lohnt sich vielleicht auch ein Foto, jetzt noch nicht.


----------



## geheimrat (7. Dezember 2009)

hat eigentlich jemand bock filme zu tauschen? ich habe :

Resident Evil Degeneration
Resident Evil
Prestige

thx


----------



## Atel79 (8. Dezember 2009)

so habe auch ein paar neue 

Die Insel
Transformers 2 
Alien vs Monster 
Misery
Das fünfte Element 
Ocean`s Eleven


----------



## Stormbringer (13. Dezember 2009)

insgesamt 40 einträge in meiner bd-sammlung... sind einige boxen dabei:

Battlestar Galactica: The Complete Series: Limited Edition
Illuminati: 2-Disc Extended Version
Resident Evil Trilogy
X-Men Origins: Wolverine: Extended Version
Knowing - Die Zukunft endet jetzt
Highlander - There can be only one
Underworld: Aufstand der Lykaner
Tintenherz
Starship Troopers Trilogy
RocknRolla: Limited Blu-ray Edition
Burn After Reading - Wer erbrennt sich hier die Finger?
Leg dich nicht mit Zohan an: Unrated Version
X-Men Trilogie
Die Mumie: Das Grabmal des Drachenkaisers
Casino Royale
Iron Man
Nomaden der Lüfte
Ein Quantum Trost
Unsere Erde
Max Payne: Extended Director's Cut
Tropic Thunder: Director's Cut
Taken: Extended Harder Cut
Stephen Kings Der Nebel: Limited Collector's Edition
Shooter
WALL-E: 2-Disc Set
Baraka - Eine Welt jenseits der Worte
Wanted
Cloverfield
Hellboy II: The Golden Army: 2 - Disc Special Edition
Hancock: Extended Edition
Die Chroniken von Narnia: Der König von Narnia: 2-Disc Blu-Ray Edition
The Dark Knight: 2-Disc Special Edition
10.000 BC
Michael Clayton
Der unglaubliche Hulk: Ungeschnittene US-Kino-Version
Nightmare Before Christmas: Collector's Edition
300
Troja: Director's Cut: Special Edition
Die Chroniken von Narnia: Prinz Kaspian von Narnia
Batman Begins


----------



## exa (14. Dezember 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> Taken: Extended Harder Cut



geil, muss ich haben!!!


----------



## »EraZeR« (14. Dezember 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> insgesamt 40 einträge in meiner bd-sammlung... sind einige boxen dabei:
> 
> Battlestar Galactica: The Complete Series: Limited Edition
> Illuminati: 2-Disc Extended Version
> ...



Kaufst du dir die einfach so oder findest du alle Filme auch super gut?


----------



## Väinämöinen (14. Dezember 2009)

exa schrieb:


> geil, muss ich haben!!!


Der Extended Harder Cut, wie man ihn z.B. in England kaufen kann, entspricht der normalen deutschen Version. Taken war da nur für's Kino geschnitten.

Meine BDs:

Matrix 1-3
Bourne  1-3
Batman 1-4
Batman Begins
The Dark Knight
Blood Diamond
Serenity
Der Mann der niemals lebte
Get Smart
Star Trek (2009)
Million Dollar baby
Pans Labyrinth
Taken (96 Hours)
Die Insel
Hancock
No Country for Old Men
Das Vermächtnis der Tempelritter
Das Vermächtnis des geheimen Buches
Casino Royale
Quantum of Solace
Prestige
Todeszug nach Yuma
The Italian Job
Transformers
Cloverfield
Iron Man
Fargo
Sweeney Todd
In Bruges
Gattaca
V for vendetta
Cruel Intentions
The Fugitive
The International
Hot Fuzz
Kiss Kiss Bang Bang
L4yer Cake
S.W.A.T.
Verblendung


Star Trek TOS Staffel 1
Damages Staffel 1
Lost Staffel 4


----------



## feivel (14. Dezember 2009)

nette sammlung


----------



## Riezonator (14. Dezember 2009)

Der Untergang
Road to Revolution Linkin Park Live 
Crank 1
Crank 2
Jarhead Wilkommen im Dreck
Baraka  naja halt nur Doku
Der geheimnisvolle Fall des Benjamin Button  nich so mein fall
007 casino Royal 
Blood Diamond 
Das 5. Element 
Defiance 
007 Ein Quantum Trost 
Flags of our Fathers 
Home of the Brave  bein dabei eingeschlafen
I am Legend 
The Dark night 
Letters from Iwo Jima 
Wir waren Helden 
Transformers 2
Transformers 1
Simpsons der Film  
Windtalkers: 
Fast and Furious neues Modell....

und mein Baby: Band of Brothers Box 

OT: Riddick HD-DVD 

Edit: gerade bestellt Hangover und Die Reise zum Mittelpunkt der Erde 3D


----------



## Stormbringer (15. Dezember 2009)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Kaufst du dir die einfach so oder findest du alle Filme auch super gut?



die meisten finde ich richtig gut; anderseits sind auch schnäppchen dabei wo ich mir dann einfach 1-2 kinotickets spare bzw. sogar billiger bin.



exa schrieb:


> geil, muss ich haben!!!



ist die uk-version mit deutscher audiospur. 
(bei amazon uk immer mal die bilder der hüllenrückseite anschauen)
der mit dem komischen namen hat ja sonst alles gesagt. aber war der film hier im kino nicht auch geschnitten?

gestern frisch geordert:
Terminator - Die Erlösung (Director's Cut) (für mich)
Selbst ist die Braut (für das weib)
Harry Potter und der Halbblutprinz (2 Discs) (hmm... für beide)


----------



## Väinämöinen (15. Dezember 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> er mit dem komischen namen hat ja sonst alles gesagt. aber war der film hier im kino nicht auch geschnitten?


Im Kino hab ich ihn nicht gesehen, aber laut OFDB lief er ungeschnitten.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Dezember 2009)

Bis jetzt erst 3 Stück: 


11€ im Mediamarkt (Steelcase) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und diese beiden beim Release für je 18€: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stormbringer (15. Dezember 2009)

LOL... twilight...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Dezember 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> LOL... twilight...



War meine erste BluRay, und wollte meinem Schatz damit ein gefallen tun. Als ich ihn dann angeguckt hab fand ich ihn auch sehr gut. Sie hat davor alle Bücher gelesen. 

Beim 2. Waren wir im Kino, sehr geil  

Jeder hat halt sein Geschmack, und Twilight ist nicht schlecht


----------



## Sash (15. Dezember 2009)

oh man.. ich fand damals buffy klasse, aber das war wenigstens nicht so kitschig und ..... wie twilight. 

naja egal, inzwischen hab ich eine nette sammlung.
jumper, hancock, hangover, star trek, wolverine, transformers 2, ice age 3, indy 4, john rambo, streben nach glück, und noch einige andere.. muß ich aber zuerst zuhause mal schauen. ah ja zb hab ich noch 30 days of night.. born to be wild, mehr fällt mir grad nicht ein.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Dezember 2009)

Buffy ist auch geil, meine Tante hat die Komplette Serie als DVD`s zuhause  

Und Twilight ist nicht kitschig


----------



## Sash (15. Dezember 2009)

naja was ich so gesehen hab.. klein mädel schneidet sich am papier, alle vampire ticken aus und er muß sie heldehaft retten, und setzt sie dann superintelligent alleine in nem düsteren wald aus. noch blöder gehts wohl kaum. so setzt sich jedenfalls für einen noob die story zusammen wenn er nur die vorschau gesehen hat. naja...


----------



## Jack ONeill (15. Dezember 2009)

Habe noch nicht so viele.


----------



## Väinämöinen (15. Dezember 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Und Twilight ist nicht kitschig


Nein garnicht

Wobei ich das eigentlich auch nicht so richtig beurteilen kann, denn New Moon war so langweilig, dass ich irgendwann in einen komatösen Zustand übergegangen bin und nurnoch die Hälfte mitgekriegt habe.

Womöglich gesellt sich zu meiner Sammlung dann auch noch Shaun of the Dead, den gibt es nämlich gerade im Adventskalender.

@JackONeil: Wie ist Far Cry denn so?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Dezember 2009)

Kommen wir bitte wieder btt, jeder hat seinen eigenen Geschmack, es bringt nix hier zu disktutieren. Mir gefällts, wie auch vielen anderen. Auch ein männliches Wesen kann mal eine Lovestory gut finden, zwischen den ganzen Actionfilmen


----------



## Jack ONeill (15. Dezember 2009)

Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Nein garnicht
> 
> Wobei ich das eigentlich auch nicht so richtig beurteilen kann, denn New Moon war so langweilig, dass ich irgendwann in einen komatösen Zustand übergegangen bin und nurnoch die Hälfte mitgekriegt habe.
> 
> ...


 

Es geht. Far Cry hatte ich geschenkt bekommen, weil Geld dafür ausgeben muß nicht sein. Die Story ist nicht so besonders.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Dezember 2009)

Und der Schauspieler auch nicht ^^


----------



## Jack ONeill (15. Dezember 2009)

Die ganze Story ist etwas seltsam, hat für mich nichts mit Far Cry zu tun. Und Till Schweiger passt da nicht so wirklich rein.


----------



## Atel79 (16. Dezember 2009)

so habe heute kevin allein zu haus und allein in new york bekommen


----------



## > Devil-X < (16. Dezember 2009)

Hab als Blu Ray folgend Filme: 300, Ice Age 3 (geil!), und ausgeliehen: Mirrors. Gesehen ahb ich auch noch Unser Planet Erde (oder so), wirklich beeindruckende Bilder.


----------



## Sash (16. Dezember 2009)

jo planet erde, die komplette reihe hab ich auch. sieht schon klasse aus.. aber da empfiehlt sich schon 200hz..


----------



## Two-Face (16. Dezember 2009)

Hier mal meine aktualisierte Sammlung:



   Disney's Fluch der Karibik 2 (mein erster Blu-Ray-Film)
   Disniey's Fluch der Karibik 3: Am Ende der Welt
   Spiderman 3
   Batman: The Dark Knight
   STAR WARS: The Clone Wars (3D)
   Troja - Director's Cut
   Slumdog Millionaire
   Underworld: Aufstand der Lykaner
   Freitag der 13.
   Operation Walküre: Das Stauffenberg-Attentat
   Wanted
   28 Weeks Later
   Transporter 3
   Saw 3
   Saw 4
   Saw 5
   Madagascar 2
   James Bond 007: Ein Quantum Trost
   Indiana Jones - Und das Königreich des Kristallschädels
   Disney's Wall-E
   Disaster Movie
   Superhero Movie
   Rocky Balboa
   Meine Frau, ihr Spartaner und ich
   Hellboy 2: Die Goldene Armee
   Get Smart
10.000 BC
Twilight - Bis(s) zum Morgengrauen
   John Rambo
   Der unglaubliche Hulk
Born to be wild
   Hancock
   Zodiac - Die Spur des Killers - Director's Cut
   Keinohrhasen
   Der Baader-Meinhof-Komplex
   Jumper
Déjà Vu – Wettlauf gegen die Zeit
   Disney's Das Vermächtnis des geheimen Buches
   Alien vs. Predator 2
   Hostel 2
   Disney's Ratatouille
   Kung-Fu Panda
BloodRayne 2: Deliverance
   Stirb langsam 4.0
   Terminator 4: Die Erlösung
   Star Trek
Crank 2: High Voltage
   Harry Potter und der Halblutprinz
   STAR WARS: The Clone Wars (3D) Staffel 1
   Der seltsame Fall des Benjamin Button
   Der Vorleser
   Star Trek - Raumschiff Enterprise - Staffel 1 u. 2 (überarbeitete Fassung)
   Far Cry - Der Film
Die Simpsons - Der Film
Ice Age 3: Die Dinosaurier sind los
   Illuminati (Extendet Version mit Buchstützen)
   Monsters vs. Aliens
Hangover
Inglorious Basterds - Limited Collector's Box
X-Men Origins: Wolverine
Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicles - komplette 1. Staffel
Auf HD-DVD:



Departed - Unter Feinden (mein erster HD-Film überhaupt)
Fantastic Four - Rise of the Silver Surfer
Transformers
Ocean's 13
Grindhouse: Death Proof - Todsicher
Grindhouse: Planet Terror
Das Bourne-Ultimatum
300
Crank
Shrek der Dritte
American Gangster
Blood Diamond
Resident Evil: Extinction
Harry Potter und der Orden des Phönix
Neues vom Wixxer


----------



## Sash (16. Dezember 2009)

also 22 ist wohl einer der schlechtesten filme in denen ich im kino war..


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Dezember 2009)

Sash schrieb:


> also 22 ist wohl einer der schlechtesten filme in denen ich im kino war..



Ein gesundes Huhn pickt auch mal daneben


----------



## Two-Face (16. Dezember 2009)

Die alten Filme von Zucker, u.a. _Die nackte Kanone _waren aller erste Sahne, aber seit (dem eigentlich sehr gutem) _Scary Movie 3_ hat er ziemlich nachgelassen - wobei man von den _Scary Movie_-Filmen und deren Ablegern, eben auch _Disaster Movie_ und _Superhero Movie_, generell nicht viel Geschmack und Intelligenz zu erwarten hat.


----------



## feivel (22. Dezember 2009)

soooo..hab mal wieder aktualisiert.


----------



## kelevra (30. Dezember 2009)

Habe bisher nur 2:

Stirb langsam 4.0
Star Wars: The Clone Wars

Weitere werden aber folgen. Bin von der Quali sehr begeistert.


----------



## Väinämöinen (30. Dezember 2009)

Bei mir kamen noch dazu:

Kiss Kiss Bang Bang
L4yer Cake
S.W.A.T.


----------



## »EraZeR« (31. Dezember 2009)

Meine sieht zurzeit so aus:

- Fluch der Karibik Triology
- Casino Royale 
- S.W.A.T. - Stealth, unter dem Radar doppelbox
- Shooter
- Transformers 1 & 2
- Jackie Chan -New Policeman Story
- Die Insel
- Batman - The Dark Knight


Folgen soll noch:

Batman Begins
Stirb Langsam Quadrology


----------



## feivel (3. Januar 2010)

Batman Begins kam bei mir dieses Wochenende dazu, war mal wieder spassig den zu sehen, hab meine Liste auf Seite 1 erweitert...


----------



## majorguns (4. Januar 2010)

BluLife Blu-ray Filmliste von MajorGuns auf bluray-disc.de 
bis jetzt sind es 38 Filme, aber wenn ich mir nächsten Monat einen neuen 40" TV zum drauf gucken gehohlt habe, werden es noch deutlich mehr 
Auf nem 26" macht´s einfach nicht so viel Spaß


----------



## feivel (4. Januar 2010)

auf nem 26" wären meine augen vermutlich zu schlecht, dass ich noch unterschiede sehen würde


----------



## majorguns (5. Januar 2010)

Naja, der 26" ist halt mein Full HD PC Monitor, d.h. das ich direkt dafor sitzte und schon noch alles sehen kann, allerdings will ich nicht direkt davor sitzen müssen (gerade wenn man mit mehreren guckt) und ein Kino Feeling haben


----------



## exa (5. Januar 2010)

hab zu Weihnachten meine erste Blu-Ray bekommen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



is jetz nicht so der Kracher, aber geschenkt is ok!


----------



## Two-Face (6. Januar 2010)

Hab meine Liste auch mal wieder um zwei Filme erweitert


----------



## »EraZeR« (8. Januar 2010)

Bei mir sind noch 2 dazugekommen:

- Batman Begins
- Hollywood Collection - Welcome to the Jungle/Spiel auf Bewährung


----------



## Two-Face (9. Januar 2010)

So, ich habe jetzt meine Liste der Vollständigkeit halber auch meine HD-DVD-Filme hinzugefügt.


----------



## Stormbringer (10. Januar 2010)

bei mir sind jetzt noch master & commander, star trek und watchmen directors cut dazugekommen.


----------



## »EraZeR« (10. Januar 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> bei mir sind jetzt noch master & commander, star trek und watchmen directors cut dazugekommen.



Master and Commander soll ja auf BluRay teilweise schlechter aussehen als die DVD


----------



## Stormbringer (11. Januar 2010)

kann ich nicht bestätigen, habe aber nur mal kurz reingeschaut. wo hast du das her?


----------



## »EraZeR« (11. Januar 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> kann ich nicht bestätigen, habe aber nur mal kurz reingeschaut. wo hast du das her?



Kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, habe ich mal irgendwo gelesen. Hast mich eines besseren belehrt. Mir reicht der Film auf DVD. 

Der Tiefbass bei der ersten Schlachtszene ist der Hammer!


----------



## Wannseesprinter (11. Januar 2010)

Guten Abend,

hoffentlich ist das Bild aussagekräftig genug  :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei den Preis der Blurays will ein Kauf gut überlegt sein. Mein bisher größter Flop, wenn es um die Bildqualität geht, die man erwartet: 28 Weeks later. Größter Fehlgriff in der Sammlung: Knowing. So kenne ich Nikolas Cage gar nicht; muss ein Ausrutscher gewesen sein 

Auf bald
Wannseesprinter


----------



## Stormbringer (12. Januar 2010)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, habe ich mal irgendwo gelesen. Hast mich eines besseren belehrt. Mir reicht der Film auf DVD.
> 
> Der Tiefbass bei der ersten Schlachtszene ist der Hammer!



oh ja... der kannonendonner und die umherfliegenden brocken, unglaublich räumlich das ganze.


----------



## Two-Face (12. Januar 2010)

Na gut, bei mir ist neulich _Hangover_ dazugekommen.


----------



## feivel (14. Januar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Na gut, bei mir ist neulich _Hangover_ dazugekommen.




der war wirklich klasse, hatte ich aus der videothek
allerdings war komischerweise nur eine englische tonspur drauf fand ich etwas seltsam
ist da zufällig eine zweite scheibe dabei oder wie ist das ?


----------



## exa (14. Januar 2010)

Ich hab auch mal ne Frage: bei Amazon, gibts ja die tollen Bewertungen; allerdings interessiert es mich einen Scheiß wie der Film ist, das weiß ich schon!

Mich interessieren die Zusatzfeatures, und genau deswegen stört mich, das Amazon alle Bewertungen eines Filmes zusammenschmeißt, egal ob Single DVD oder Special Limeted Edition Blu-Ray

kann man das irgenwie filtern, so das man nur Bewertungen zu einem ganz bestimmten Produkt bekommt?


----------



## feivel (14. Januar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Na gut, bei mir ist neulich _Hangover_ dazugekommen.




könnte dir two-face doch sicherlich auch erzählen wenn du ihn nur fragst?


----------



## »EraZeR« (14. Januar 2010)

Terminator 3

Teil 4 will ich mir erstmal nicht kaufen, weil viele meinen, dass sie die BluRay nicht abspielen können.


----------



## Two-Face (14. Januar 2010)

feivel schrieb:


> der war wirklich klasse, hatte ich aus der videothek
> allerdings war komischerweise nur eine englische tonspur drauf fand ich etwas seltsam
> ist da zufällig eine zweite scheibe dabei oder wie ist das ?






feivel schrieb:


> könnte dir two-face doch sicherlich auch erzählen wenn du ihn nur fragst?



Hä? Das kapier ich jetzt nicht ganz, zunächst fragst du mich nach was und dann redest du von dir selber in der dritten Person?

Hach egal...

Also bei mir war der Film komplett auf Deutsch, optional auch auf Englisch und Französich mit Untertiteln usw. Hab ihn von Amazon, ich glaube deine Disc ist ein Reklamefall.


----------



## feivel (15. Januar 2010)

das zweite war auf das posting von dem user über mir bezogen...naja..egal

scheibe war aus dem verleih


----------



## Two-Face (15. Januar 2010)

Aha, aber wieso sollte ich ihm das sagen können? Dass ich bei Amazon angemeldet bin, weißt du doch erst seit meinem vorletzten Post?


----------



## feivel (15. Januar 2010)

ich dachte du könntest ihm die hangover specials nennen, nachdem du den film  gekauft hast, du fängst an mich zu verwirren XD


----------



## Two-Face (15. Januar 2010)

Danach hat er haber nicht gefragt.


----------



## Rizzard (15. Januar 2010)

exa schrieb:


> Mich interessieren die Zusatzfeatures, und genau deswegen stört mich, das Amazon alle Bewertungen eines Filmes zusammenschmeißt, egal ob Single DVD oder Special Limeted Edition Blu-Ray
> 
> kann man das irgenwie filtern, so das man nur Bewertungen zu einem ganz bestimmten Produkt bekommt?





feivel schrieb:


> könnte dir two-face doch sicherlich auch erzählen wenn du ihn nur fragst?



Der Zusammenhang war hier nicht richtig ersichtlich. Two Face kann zwar Features von BlueRays berichten die er selber hat, die Frage stellte sich aber an eine mögliche Amazon-Option.


----------



## Cionara (15. Januar 2010)

Meine Filme:

300
American Gangster
Blood Diamond
Shooter
Syriana
Reign over Me (Die Liebe in mir)
Il Divo
Office Space
Black Hawk Down
Sieben Leben
Taken (96 Hours)
Standard Operating Procedure
Training Day
Batman Begins
Dark Knight
Hass - La Haine
Gridiron Gang
Goodfellas
Casino Royale
Quantum Trost
Benjamin Button
Body of Lies (Der Mann der niemals lebte)
Walking Tall
I am Legend
Indiana Jones - Kristallschädel
Gran Torino
21 Grams (21 Gramm)
Lucky#Slevin
Layer Cake

Sind HD-DvDs und Blu-Rays gemischt.

Habe The Big Lebowski (HD-DvD) zu verschenken, 
wer interesse hat einfach melden.
 
mfg Cionara


----------



## exa (15. Januar 2010)

hm anscheinend weiß niemand die Antwort, wie two face und blizzard shon richtig vermuteten, war das eine allgemeine Frage, ich will nicht immer überall rumfragen wo der Unterschied liegt, und mich durh 400 Bewertungen kämpfen um das passende zu finden is auch kagge

[ironie]echt toll gemacht Amazon!!! *thumbs up*[\ironie]


----------



## Two-Face (16. Januar 2010)

@exa: nein, es gibt kein dediziertes Bewertungssystem bei Amazon.


----------



## nfsgame (16. Januar 2010)

So, nach dem gestern mein BluRay-Player angekommen ist, hab ich mir gleich mal nen paar Filme gegönnt.



10.000 BC
Hellboy
Das fünfte Element
Mit der Einstellung am BluRay-Player das die LFE-Tonspur auf die Frontboxen gelegt werden (höre noch in 2.0) kann meine Anlage jedem Brüllwürfelsys mit Achsotollem Subwoofer die Schamesröte auf die Membranen treiben, bei Hellboy (PCM-Tonspur) bekommt man am Anfang richtig Angst das irgendwas im Zimmer nachgibt .


----------



## mixxed_up (16. Januar 2010)

Ich werde jetzt mal die breits vorbestellten mit zählen...

- King Kong Extendet Edition (Habe ich schon)
- 2012
- District 9

Ich freu mich schon.
Und wenn unser BD Player gekauft wird kommen noch 4 Stück dazu.^^


----------



## »EraZeR« (16. Januar 2010)

2012 werde ich mir auch gönnen, das geilste ist, dass es eine deutsche DTS-HD Spur gibt


----------



## mixxed_up (16. Januar 2010)

Neue IG Freunde!
Bitte alle mal beitreten!^^


----------



## nfsgame (16. Januar 2010)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> 2012 werde ich mir auch gönnen, *das geilste ist, dass es eine deutsche DTS-HD Spur gibt *


Zwei von meinen drei BDs haben auch eine Verlustfrei komprimierte deutsche Tonspur .


----------



## »EraZeR« (16. Januar 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Zwei von meinen drei BDs haben auch eine Verlustfrei komprimierte deutsche Tonspur .



Ich habe auch ne Menge, aber es haben immernoch nicht alle BD eine deutsche Tonspur im HD Format vorliegen was ich einfach schade finde.


----------



## Portvv (17. Januar 2010)

Hier mal meine Filme

300
Batman The Dark Knight
KeinohrHasen
King Kong
No Country for a old men
8 Mile
Departed unter Feimden
Gladiator
Training Day
American Gangster
Shooter
Hot Fuzz
Inglourious Basterds


----------



## Rizzard (17. Januar 2010)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> 2012 werde ich mir auch gönnen, das geilste ist, dass es eine deutsche DTS-HD Spur gibt



2012 werd ich mir auch definitiv holen. Hier lohnt sichs auch wieder richtig.

Ansonsten hab ich erst:

Body of Lies (Der Mann der niemals lebte)
John Rambo
Troja
Transformers 2


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. Januar 2010)

Ohja 2012, ein Muss


----------



## mixxed_up (17. Januar 2010)

Man, ich konnte es einfach nicht lassen...
Jetzt habe ich mir auch noch Avatar vorbestellt.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (17. Januar 2010)

Hiho,

bin seit vorgestern auch stolzer besitzer eines BR-laufwerks.^^

Habe mir gleich am selben tag, bei MM mal ein paar Blue Ray´s gegönnt.

-Batman Begins
-Batman Dark Knight
-Iron Man
-Gladiator

Habe zwar alle noch als normale DVD´s, aber die musst ich haben.

Nächsten Monat wird die Sammlung dann ausgebaut.
z.B. mit Band of Brothers, Hangover, James Bond usw.^^
Planet Erde würde mich auch stark interessieren. 
Falls es jemand hat, könnte er ja mal kurz beschreiben, ob sich die 35€ lohnen.^^


----------



## nfsgame (17. Januar 2010)

Planet Erde ist doch immoment für 12,xxe beim m im Angebot


----------



## > Devil-X < (17. Januar 2010)

Hab folgende Blu-Ray´s:

- Ice Age 3 (genial)
- 300 (Ist ok)

Gesehen hab ich außerdem noch:

- Mirrors (Wahnsinn)
- Planet Erde (Spitze)


----------



## Two-Face (19. Januar 2010)

So, heute ist mein neuester Film gekommen.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Hier mal meine aktualisierte Sammlung:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mixxed_up (19. Januar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> So, heute ist mein neuester Film gekommen.



Hast du ein Combo Laufwerk aus HD DVD und BD oder einen HD DVD Player und einen BD Player? Wie ist denn so die Qualität der HD DVD? Ich hatte nie eine. Apropos ...
Wieso hast du FarCry in deiner Sammlung?


----------



## Two-Face (19. Januar 2010)

Ich habe einen BD-Brenner welcher auch HD-DVD lesen kann und als 2. Laufwerk einen HD-DVD-Brenner. Die Qualität der HD-DVDs steht denen der BDs eigentlich in nichts nach, konnte da nie Unterschiede feststellen.

Wieso sollte ich denn nicht Far Cry in meiner Sammlung haben?


----------



## mixxed_up (19. Januar 2010)

Weil FarCry ein Uwe Boll Film ist, der letzte Müll.
Ich dachte du legst wert auf gute Filme?


----------



## Two-Face (19. Januar 2010)

Ich schaue und höre mir allesmögliche an, ebenso spiele ich alles mögliche - auch Sachen, die ich eigentlich hasse oder mich überhaupt nicht interessieren.
Damit ich mir nachher ein umfassendes Urteil bilden und meine Erfahrung ausbauen kann


----------



## mixxed_up (19. Januar 2010)

Dafür würde auch die Videothek reichen.^^


----------



## Two-Face (19. Januar 2010)

Also entweder ganz oder gar nicht


----------



## exa (19. Januar 2010)

lol, also ich machs eher andersrum... wenn mir die Filme aus der Videothek gefallen, dann kaufe ich sie...


----------



## Dal604 (20. Januar 2010)

Meine kleine Blu-Ray Sammlung:

1. Planet Erde - Die komplette Serie (der absolute Wahnsinn!!!)
2. Hangover
3. Inglorius Bastards
4. Bube Dame König Gras
5. Illuminati
6. King Kong
7. Terminator
8. Mamma Mia
9. SIeben Leben

Ich will die Tage noch Slumdog Millionaire bestellen
AN DVD´s noch etliche mehr.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (20. Januar 2010)

Moin,

die komplette Reihe von "Planet Erde" habe ich mir dann auch gegönnt, als sie "nur" noch bei knapp 40 Euro lag. Der Kaufpreis in Höhe von etwa 75 Euro zuvor hat ja fast jeden etwas abgeschreckt. Die Bildqualität von dieser Reihe ist aber wirklich ein Augenschmaus.

Investiere ich richtig, wenn ich mir "Inglorious Bastards" zulege? Der Film soll laut diversen Filmkritik-Seiten ja enorm klasse sein.

Ich freue mich schon auf morgen. "Oben" erscheint 

Grüße
Wannseesprinter


----------



## feivel (20. Januar 2010)

Inglorious Basterds hat mich schon ein wenig enttäuscht. Mit Pulp Fiction oder anderen Tarantino Filmen kann er meiner Meinung nach nicht mithalten. Und die Blu-Ray hatte ich aus der Videothek, hat anscheinend ähnlich Terminator 4 einige Probleme mit manchen Stand Alone Playern (aufgrund des Kopierschutzes)


----------



## Dal604 (20. Januar 2010)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> die komplette Reihe von "Planet Erde" habe ich mir dann auch gegönnt, als sie "nur" noch bei knapp 40 Euro lag. Der Kaufpreis in Höhe von etwa 75 Euro zuvor hat ja fast jeden etwas abgeschreckt.


Genau, die 75€ waren mir auch zuviel, aber für unter 40€ ein absolutes Muss



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Investiere ich richtig, wenn ich mir "Inglorious Bastards" zulege? Der Film soll laut diversen Filmkritik-Seiten ja enorm klasse sein.


Kann ich dir ehrlich gesagt nicht sagen, Inglorious Bastards ist erst vorgestern gekommen und hatte einfach noch keine Zeit den zu sehen. 
Aber heute Abend ist er dran, dann werde ich dir Bericht erstatten



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Ich freue mich schon auf morgen. "Oben" erscheint


Ja den werde ich mir auch mal angucken!


----------



## Two-Face (20. Januar 2010)

...und wieder ein neuer Blu-Ray-Film, der war aber übefällig...


----------



## »EraZeR« (20. Januar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> ...und wieder ein neuer Blu-Ray-Film, der war aber übefällig...



Welche denn?


----------



## Two-Face (20. Januar 2010)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Welche denn?



Guck auf Seite 11.


----------



## »EraZeR« (20. Januar 2010)

Ja super, als wenn ich mir jetzt merke, welche der Filme der neue ist. Hättest es auch einfach direkt posten können


----------



## Two-Face (20. Januar 2010)

Logischerweise der letzte.


----------



## »EraZeR« (20. Januar 2010)

Wie ist eigentlich Star Wars: The Clone Wars? Habe den Film gesehen aber immer vergessen, Sonntags die Serie zu gucken.


----------



## Väinämöinen (20. Januar 2010)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Wie ist eigentlich Star Wars: The Clone Wars? Habe den Film gesehen aber immer vergessen, Sonntags die Serie zu gucken.


Sonderlich viele Folgen habe ich nicht gesehen, die sind aber genauso grottig wie der Film, von dem ich schon nach 10min zuviel hatte.


----------



## Two-Face (20. Januar 2010)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Wie ist eigentlich Star Wars: The Clone Wars? Habe den Film gesehen aber immer vergessen, Sonntags die Serie zu gucken.



Film wie Serie sind ziemlich albern und technisch, trotz _STAR WARS_-Attitüde, nicht sonderlich beeindruckend inszeniert - gegen die geniale 2D-Miniserie kommt "_The Clone Wars_" nicht an


----------



## mixxed_up (21. Januar 2010)

Nunja, da scheiden sich eben die Geister. Als Info zum Klonkrieg finde ich sie Informativ, allerdings ist die Technik nicht mehr ganz aktuell.

Hab mir eben Iron Man bestellt, lohnt sich das wirklich?


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (21. Januar 2010)

Der war auf DVD schon geil, vor allem der Sound muss klasse sein.


----------



## »EraZeR« (22. Januar 2010)

Ich hab ihn mir auch bestellt. Habe den schonmal auf DVD gesehen und fand den klasse!


----------



## mixxed_up (22. Januar 2010)

Ich hab ihn im Kino gesehen, einfach nur Geil. Ich liebe Aktion einfach nur.


----------



## mixxed_up (27. Januar 2010)

Juche, jetzt auch noch die Simpsons: Der Film bestellt.


----------



## fuddles (27. Januar 2010)

1. Wall-E
2. Pitch Black
3. 2001 - Odyssee im Weltraum
4. Star Trek 11
5. Benjamin Button
6. Rezept zum verlieben
7. Terminator Salvation
8. 300 - THIS IS RAMAA...äh SPARTAAAAAAAAA das soooo geil^^
neu hinzugekommen:
9: Riddick - Chroniken eines Kriegers


----------



## Portvv (28. Januar 2010)

Portvv schrieb:


> Hier mal meine Filme
> 
> 300
> Batman The Dark Knight
> ...



heute neu dazu gekommen

Der Knochenjaeger
Van Helsing
Stirb Langsam 4.0
Nachts im Museum 2


----------



## exa (28. Januar 2010)

Spoiler






exa schrieb:


> hab zu Weihnachten meine erste Blu-Ray bekommen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...






bei mir kam hinzu:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (28. Januar 2010)

Man war der jetzt witzig *auf den Schenkel klopf*. 

Ich dachte du wärst aus dem Alter raus in dem man sich Posts für Aufmerksamkeit erspammen muss .


----------



## Two-Face (29. Januar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Hier mal meine aktualisierte Sammlung:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab jetzt wieder eine dazubekommen, demnächst werden's aber noch mehr, sobald die erhältlich sind.


----------



## mixxed_up (29. Januar 2010)

Wie wärs wenn du mal dazuschreibst was genau du neu hast? Ich hab keinen Bock auf der ersten Seite zu gucken was du da noch nicht hattest.


----------



## Two-Face (29. Januar 2010)

Genau aus dem Grund habe ich mich doch selbst bzw. die aktualisierte Liste zitiert oder?
Verstehe nicht, warum das nie einer kapiert.


----------



## mixxed_up (29. Januar 2010)

Daraus ist aber nicht ersichtlich welcher neu ist! Man sieht da nur eine Liste. Um herauszufinden welcher neu ist muss man auf die letzte Liste die du gepostet hast gucken. Also sei so gütig hinzuschreiben welcher neu ist! Das reicht schon. Man brauch nicht jedesmal deine ganze Liste zu sehen. Oder schreib eben unter die Liste welcher neu ist.


----------



## Two-Face (29. Januar 2010)

Öhm.....wenn man so eine Liste aktualisiert, setzt man sie doch normalerweise fort, oder nicht? 

(d.h. der letzte Film in der Liste ist der neueste)


----------



## mixxed_up (29. Januar 2010)

Oh mann, ich muss echt aufmerksamer lesen.*Peinlichfind*
Ok, nichts für ungut. Ich zieh mir jetzt ne Blu-ray rein.
Iron Man.


----------



## Portvv (30. Januar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Öhm.....wenn man so eine Liste aktualisiert, setzt man sie doch normalerweise fort, oder nicht?
> 
> (d.h. der letzte Film in der Liste ist der neueste)



sag mal hast du die ganzen blu-rays die du besitzt, in erster linie gekauft um eine grosse sammlung zu haben oder weil dir die filme gefallen? teils sind ja filme bei die ich mir nicht mal ausleihen wuerde geschweige denn kaufen


----------



## Two-Face (30. Januar 2010)

Ich habe mir die ganzen Filme gekauft, weil sie entweder mich interessiert haben, ein Kumpel gesehen hat, ich mal im Vorbeilaufen einen Ausschnitt von dem Film gesehen habe oder wenn der Film auf einer Vorlage basiert, die ich kenne (Computerspiel-/Comic-/Buchverfilmungen). 
Das selbe gilt auch für Musik, Games und Bücher, besitze 'n Haufen von solchen Sachen, die mich eigentlich nicht interessieren oder für schlecht erachte, trotzdem habe ich sie alle gehört/gelesen/gespielt - dafür kann ich im Nachhinein sagen, ob es *wirklich* gut oder schlecht war.


----------



## Rizzard (30. Januar 2010)

@Two-Face:

Wenn du dich bei "Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicles - komplette 1. Staffel" mal etwas durch geschaut hast, kannst mir mal so die Eindrücke vermitteln, die es bei dir hinterlassen hat. 

Die Serie reizt mich nämlich auch ein bischen. Allerdings will ich keinen Fehlkauf riskieren.


----------



## »EraZeR« (30. Januar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> dafür kann ich im Nachhinein sagen, ob es *wirklich* gut oder schlecht war.



Stimmt schon, aber das wäre mir dann doch zu viel Geld, was ich verschwenden würde. Ich kaufe mir nur Filme die ich schonmal gesehen habe. Besonders dann, wenn es länger her ist, ich aber noch in Erinnerung habe, dass der Film gut war .

Bei mir ist noch Iron Man dazugekommen. Endlich mal wieder eine BluRay mit deutschem DTS-HD Ton.


----------



## > Devil-X < (30. Januar 2010)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Stimmt schon, aber das wäre mir dann doch zu viel Geld, was ich verschwenden würde. Ich kaufe mir nur Filme die ich schonmal gesehen habe. Besonders dann, wenn es länger her ist, ich aber noch in Erinnerung habe, dass der Film gut war .
> 
> Bei mir ist noch Iron Man dazugekommen. Endlich mal wieder eine BluRay mit deutschem DTS-HD Ton.




...obgleich du den Unterschied hören kannst, bezweifel Ich immer noch.


----------



## »EraZeR« (30. Januar 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> ...obgleich du den Unterschied hören kannst, bezweifel Ich immer noch.



, du hast doch keine Ahnung, wozu die Anlage instande ist! Den Unterscheid hört man deutlich, und da bin ich nicht der einzige. Freunde von mir und Arbeitskollegen haben auch alle den Unterschied deutlichst gehört! Dafür braucht man keine Anlage die über 2000€ kostet und auch nicht deine Klipsch.


----------



## mixxed_up (30. Januar 2010)

Kann dir zustimmen, der Sound von Iron Man ist einfach nur Kristallklar, geiles überdurchschnittliches Bild und einfach nur ein hammer Film. Für mich hat sich die Investition gelohnt.


----------



## Portvv (31. Januar 2010)

achso hatte ich mir schon irgendwie so gedacht


----------



## Portvv (31. Januar 2010)

Portvv schrieb:


> achso hatte ich mir schon irgendwie so gedacht



@ Two-Face


----------



## Portvv (31. Januar 2010)

zum thema DTS-HD Ton. haette auch nie gedacht das der unterschied so deutlich waere aber die sound ist kristallklar und bei effecten denkst du wirklich vor dir ist zb, ein flugzeug abgestuertzt(knowing) obwohl ich nicht mal wirklich laut aufgedreht hab


----------



## Atel79 (31. Januar 2010)

Bei mir ist Ice Age 3 dazu gekommen

und hier noch ein link zum thema hd Tonformate

http://www.areadvd.de/hardware/2009/hd_tonformate.shtml


----------



## Väinämöinen (31. Januar 2010)

Jetzt würde mich mal interessieren, wie ihr den HD Ton mit dem normalen verglichen habt, wenn ihr da so gigantische Unterschiede hört? Der Mensch ist nämlich nicht dazu gemacht sich Klangeindrücke über einen längeren Zeitraum zu merken, solange man also nicht direkt umschalten kann, ist vergleichen relativ sinnlos.

Ansonsten würde ich mich aber freuen, wenn ihr eure BD Player zusätzlich mal über SPDIF anschließen könntet, um mal den Core-Stream mit dem kompletten Stream zu vergleichen (auch wenn man da das Umschalt-Problem hat). Den Großteil eventueller Klangunterschiede würd ich nämlich auf unterschiedlich produzierte Tonspuren und nicht das Format zurückführen.


----------



## > Devil-X < (31. Januar 2010)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> , du hast doch keine Ahnung, wozu die Anlage instande ist! Den Unterscheid hört man deutlich, und da bin ich nicht der einzige. Freunde von mir und Arbeitskollegen haben auch alle den Unterschied deutlichst gehört! Dafür braucht man keine Anlage die über 2000€ kostet und auch nicht deine Klipsch.



Du bist so eine Labertasche, das gibts echt gar nicht. Ich hab nur geschrieben, dass Ich es bezweifel, aber nicht dass Ich es nie glauben würde. Und wieso du nur auf Klipsch rumhackst, versteh Ich genauso nicht.  Denk mal nach, und laber nicht so einen Mist hier rum... (Und behalt deine Emotionen mal zur Abwechslung im Griff)

@Väinämöinen: Stimmt, das hab Ich auch schon gehört... Zudem gibts es ca. 0 Filme, in welchem die deutsche Tonspur in HD- und nicht HD Formaten vorliegen, ergo ist das sicherlich ziemlich schwer, aber nicht unmöglich...

PS: Gibts ne Abkürzung für deinen Namen??


----------



## »EraZeR« (31. Januar 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Du bist so eine Labertasche, das gibts echt gar nicht. Ich hab nur geschrieben, dass Ich es bezweifel, aber nicht dass Ich es nie glauben würde. Und wieso du nur auf Klipsch rumhackst, versteh Ich genauso nicht.  Denk mal nach, und laber nicht so einen Mist hier rum... (Und behalt deine Emotionen mal zur Abwechslung im Griff)



Ja tut mir leid .



> Jetzt würde mich mal interessieren, wie ihr den HD Ton mit dem normalen  verglichen habt, wenn ihr da so gigantische Unterschiede hört? Der  Mensch ist nämlich nicht dazu gemacht sich Klangeindrücke über einen  längeren zeitraum zu merken, solange man also nicht direkt umschlten  kann, ist vergleichen relativ sinnlos.



Genau dieses Umschalten kann ich bei meinem BluRay Player. Das dauert weniger als 1s.


----------



## mixxed_up (31. Januar 2010)

Epic Fail.


----------



## »EraZeR« (31. Januar 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Epic Fail.



Worauf bezieht sich das?


----------



## mixxed_up (31. Januar 2010)

Auf das mit mit dem Sinnlos zu vergleichen, und deiner Antwort dass das nur eine Sekunde dauert.^^


----------



## Väinämöinen (31. Januar 2010)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Genau dieses Umschalten kann ich bei meinem BluRay Player. Das dauert weniger als 1s.


Wenn du zwischen HDMI-Ton und SPDIF-Ton umschalten willst, dürfte es allerdings schon schwieriger werden. Dass verschiedene Tonspuren auch verschieden klingen, bestreite ich ja garnicht, das hat aber nicht unbedingt etwas mit dem Format zu tun. Du musst also am BD-Player den Ausgang und am AVR den Eingang wechseln, die Tonspur muss aber die gleiche bleiben. Je nach Menü dauert das dann nämlich deutlich länger als 1s. Dazu muss der Player nämliche rstmal erlauben sowas umzustellen, ohne die aktuelle Wiedergabe abzubrechen.



> Devil-X < schrieb:


> PS: Gibts ne Abkürzung für deinen Namen??


Dank copy&paste sollte das doch nicht mehr nötig sein 



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Epic Fail.


Wenn du meinen Post komplett gelesen hättest, würdest du wissen, dass das Umschalten der Tonspur (das kann ich auch in 1s) nichts nützt.


----------



## exa (1. Februar 2010)

wie schön dass das hier der Sound Disskusionsthread ist


----------



## feivel (1. Februar 2010)

nein, es ist der blu-ray diskussionsthread.

neu dazugekommen ..letzte woche Ratatouille.


----------



## mixxed_up (1. Februar 2010)

feivel schrieb:


> nein, es ist der blu-ray diskussionsthread.



Richtig. Vielleicht sollte man den Thread umbenennen ... ?
Weil "Eure Blu-ray Sammlung" trifft es nicht mehr so ganz.


----------



## fighter0190 (2. Februar 2010)

Dann stell ich auch mal meine bescheidene Sammlung vor 

Morgen kommen noch Saw uncut und Final Destination 4 dazu


----------



## JimPanske (2. Februar 2010)

Meine Neuzugänge der letzten un dieser Woche 

146. Transporter 1-3 Box (Blu-ray)
147. Terminator 2 Steelbook (Blu-ray)
148. Cars (Blu-ray)
149. Tomb Raider 1+2 CE (Blu-ray)
150. The Scorpion King (Blu-ray)
151. Daredevil (UK Import) (Blu-ray)
152. Hitman (UK Import) (Blu-ray)
153. Commando (UK Import) (Blu-ray)
154. Max Payne (Blu-ray)
155. Crank 2 Uncut/SPIO (Blu-ray)
156. Punisher War Zone Uncut/SPIO (Blu-ray)
157. Natural Born Killers Collectors Book (CA Import) (Blu-ray)


----------



## mixxed_up (2. Februar 2010)

Du hast 157 Blu-rays?


----------



## Two-Face (2. Februar 2010)

Was ist mit den anderen 145?


----------



## fighter0190 (3. Februar 2010)

157 Blu-Rays á 20€ sind mal eben 3140€....


----------



## exa (3. Februar 2010)

tja mancher hats halt...


----------



## JimPanske (3. Februar 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Du hast 157 Blu-rays?


Ja 


Two-Face schrieb:


> Was ist mit den anderen 145?


Ne komplette Liste ist über den Link in meiner Signatur zu sehen 


fighter0190 schrieb:


> 157 Blu-Rays á 20€ sind mal eben 3140€....


Ich hab nie 20€ für ne normale Blu-ray ausgeben ^^ hab nur etwas mehr für Collectors Books, Steelbooks o. sonstige Editionen ausgegeben


----------



## Two-Face (3. Februar 2010)

Ich finde es aber völlig sinnlos, sich Blu-Rays, die man evtl. schon auf DVD hat, sich nochmal auf BD zuzulegen (außer die BD hat gewisse Zusatzfeatures). 
Ich kaufe mit nur neue Filme, weshalb ich auch so gut wie keinen älteren Film (vor 2006) in meiner Sammlung hab.


----------



## JimPanske (3. Februar 2010)

Ich hab mir früher wenns hochkommt, vllt 4 DVDs gekauft, daher ists mMn für "mich" nicht sinnlos


----------



## feivel (3. Februar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich kaufe mit nur neue Filme, weshalb ich auch so gut wie keinen älteren Film (vor 2006) in meiner Sammlung hab.


 
-> dabei....dabei verpasst man aber manchmal wirklich was.

aufs Alter der Filme sollte man nicht schauen.
Lieber gute Klassiker in der Sammlung als so manchen neuen Schund.

147 Blu-Rays sind bitter.
Da ich bereits jede Menge DVDs besitze wächst die Sammlung bei mir relativ langsam


----------



## Two-Face (3. Februar 2010)

feivel schrieb:


> -> dabei....dabei verpasst man aber manchmal wirklich was.
> 
> aufs Alter der Filme sollte man nicht schauen.
> Lieber gute Klassiker in der Sammlung als so manchen neuen Schund.



Deshalb sagte ich ja, _Filme, die man evtl. schon auf DVD hat._


----------



## JimPanske (3. Februar 2010)

Was ich nicht verstehen ist, das die Blu-ray bzw. eine Sammlung von immer schlecht geredet wird, ne große DVD Sammlung ist dagegen aber legitm 

Jeder setzt auf ein anderes Pferd


----------



## Two-Face (3. Februar 2010)

Naja, gebraucht sind viele BDs ja auch sehr günstig zu haben.


----------



## exa (3. Februar 2010)

bei JimPanske ist es ja sogar so, dass er manche Blu-Rays 3 mal hat...

einmal normal, einmal Special Edition und einmal in der Box...

Ich halte das so: meine Freundin ist ebenfalls Filmfreak, braucht aber kein HD... ergo gebe ich meine DVDs an sie weiter, wenn ich mir die entsprechende Blu-Ray kaufe...

btw grade beim Angebot von amazon zugeschlagen: 3 Warner BDs für 30 Euro:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Two-Face (3. Februar 2010)

exa schrieb:


> bei JimPanske ist es ja sogar so, dass er manche Blu-Rays 3 mal hat...
> 
> einmal normal, einmal Special Edition und einmal in der Box...



Na dann is ja alles klar....
Den einzigen Film, den ich in "Normal" und "Spezial" hab, ist _Pearl Harbour_ auf DVD, weil die beiden Versionen Szenen enthalten, welche die andere nicht hat, aber sonst kaufe ich doch keinen Film in jeder erhältlichen Version, wenn dann gleich in der Special Edition, wenn verfügbar, aber doch nicht alle erhältlichen Ausgaben


----------



## JimPanske (3. Februar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Naja, gebraucht sind viele BDs ja auch sehr günstig zu haben.



Ich kaufe sie aber Neu über amazon für 7-14€ 

@exa, handhabe das mittlerweile so, das ich die normalen Blu-rays teilweise zb. durch Steelbooks ersetze, kommt aber immer auf den Film an


----------



## Two-Face (3. Februar 2010)

JimPanske schrieb:


> Ich kaufe sie aber Neu über amazon für 7-14€



Ich kaufe meine Filme auch im Originalzustand auf Amazon, gebe dafür aber meist weit mehr Geld aus - 7-14€, also bitte, das ist DVD-Niveau.


----------



## fighter0190 (3. Februar 2010)

Habe Saw IV bereits als Blu-Ray (geschnittene Version) und hab mir den jetzt nochmal gekauft, aber uncut  DAS ist für mich ein Grund, eine Blu-Ray doppelt zu kaufen


----------



## Two-Face (3. Februar 2010)

fighter0190 schrieb:


> Habe Saw IV bereits als Blu-Ray (geschnittene Version) und hab mir den jetzt nochmal gekauft, aber uncut  DAS ist für mich ein Grund, eine Blu-Ray doppelt zu kaufen



Und wieso nicht gleich Uncut?


----------



## JimPanske (3. Februar 2010)

Das ist auchn Ding  neue DVDs/Blu-ray kosten mittlerweile fast gleich  musst mir ja nicht glauben, das ich zu diesen Preisen einkaufe, aber schau dir nur mal diese momentanen Aktionen an:

3 Sony Blu-rays für 33 EUR
Erleben Sie Ihr blaues Wunder - 3 Blu-rays für 33 EUR

Hollywood Collection Blu-rays: 3 für 30 EUR
Amazon.de: 3 für 30 EUR aus der Hollywood Blu-ray Collection

3 Warner Blu-rays für 30 Euro
3 Warner Blu-rays für 30 Euro - portofrei

4 Blu-rays kaufen - nur 3 bezahlen
Amazon.de: 4 Blu-rays kaufen - nur 3 bezahlen

10 Blu-ray Steelbooks - je 14,97
Blu-ray Steelbooks je 17,97 EUR

Und selbst zwischen den Aktionen, bietet Amazon Blu-rays günstig an, man muss ja auch nicht gleich zum Releasedate kaufen, wenn diese Anfangs zum Listenpreis von 18-25€ verkauft ...

Lokale Märkte haben auch schon seit längerer Zeit nen Preisturz!


----------



## Väinämöinen (3. Februar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich kaufe meine Filme auch im Originalzustand auf Amazon, gebe dafür aber meist weit mehr Geld aus - 7-14€, also bitte, das ist DVD-Niveau.


7€ sind sicherlich eine Ausnahme, aber ich habe bei Amazon auch schon viele BDs für 11-15€ gekauft. Mann kriegt dann halt nicht alles gleich beim Release, sondern muss etwas auf Angebote warten.


----------



## fighter0190 (3. Februar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:
			
		

> Und wieso nicht gleich Uncut?



Weil ich beim ersten kauf nicht drauf geachtet hab


----------



## Two-Face (3. Februar 2010)

JimPanske schrieb:


> Das ist auchn Ding  neue DVDs/Blu-ray kosten mittlerweile fast gleich


Ältere DVDs liegen da meist nochmals deutich drunter



JimPanske schrieb:


> Und selbst zwischen den Aktionen, bietet Amazon Blu-ray günstig an, man muss ja auch nicht gleich zum Releasedate kaufen, wenn diese Anfangs zum Listenpreis von 18-25€ verkauft ...


Da kosten DVDs natürlich weit weniger: 18-25€ für 'ne Spezial-DVD-Version, aber net für 'ne normale, auch wenn sie gerade frisch erschienen ist.

@ *fighter0190:* So ähnlich ging's mir mal bei _Colin McRae: Dirt 2_, als ich nicht wusste, dass es da 'ne Collector's Edition geben wird - hab mir natürlich die normale Version gekauft, und ein paar Wochen später wurde die Spezial-Version geleased - Super, der Typ, der auf die Idee gekommen ist, gehört doch mal ohne Essen ins Bett geschickt.


----------



## exa (3. Februar 2010)

saw wär für mich gar kein Grund^^

joa und wenn man schaut bekommt man BDs günstig... wie gesagt grade das Angebot genutzt und pro BD (2 davon sogar Special Editions) 10 Euro gezahlt, da lacht das Filmeherz!!!


----------



## fighter0190 (3. Februar 2010)

JimPanske schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist auchn Ding  neue DVDs/Blu-ray kosten mittlerweile fast gleich



Hast recht ^^

Beispiel: Die drei ??? - und der seltsame Wekcer 2009 --- frisch rausgekommen

DVD: 13,98
Blu-Ray: 16,99€

3€ Unterschied ^^

*@Two-Face*: Bei Games ist das häufiger so, dass die Spezials später rauskommen. Aber es gibt eh nur ein Spiel(e) von dem ich mir ne Spezail gakuft habe: Sacred 1+2 ^^

*@exa*: Dooch, Saw ist geil *duckvorfliegendemGemüseundwegrenn**


----------



## JimPanske (3. Februar 2010)

@fighter0190, der Shop könnte dich evtl. interessieren, wenn du vor hast weitere Uncut Versionen zu kaufen: www.media-dealer.de


----------



## Two-Face (3. Februar 2010)

fighter0190 schrieb:


> *@Two-Face*: Bei Games ist das häufiger so, dass die Spezials später rauskommen. Aber es gibt eh nur ein Spiel(e) von dem ich mir ne Spezail gakuft habe: Sacred 1+2 ^^


Also bisher ist mir noch nie passiert, dass ich "aus Versehen" die normale Version gekauft habe. Bei Dirt 2 muss das iwie so gewesen sein, dass man die Spezial-Edition nicht wirklich angekündigt hat und ich somit überrascht war, als es hieß, _es kommt eine Collector's Edition_...



fighter0190 schrieb:


> *@exa*: Dooch, Saw ist geil *duckvorfliegendemGemüseundwegrenn**


Naja, ab Teil 3 wurde die der Titel durchgehend für's Blutgespritze ausgeschlachtet - Spannung kam zwar iwie immer auf, aber über die Minderwertigkeit konnte der Film, trotz der teilweise konfus-verstörenden Machart, nicht hinwegtäuschen. Schon der erste Teil hat mir nicht wirklich gefallen, fand den eher langweilig - der zweite ist meiner Meinung nach der beste.


----------



## fighter0190 (3. Februar 2010)

Ja gut, Saw ist vielleicht nicht der Beste Horrorstreifen, aber ich persönlich kenne kaum andere. Kannst du mir einen empfehlen? Schön mit Spannung, Action und Blut? ^^


----------



## Sash (3. Februar 2010)

30 days of night schon gesehen?


----------



## exa (3. Februar 2010)

Sieben...


----------



## JimPanske (3. Februar 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> 30 days of night schon gesehen?



Sehr geiler Film!


----------



## Two-Face (3. Februar 2010)

Spannung, Action und "Blut" hat bis jetzt noch kein Horrorfilm (meiner Meinung nach) kombinieren können - _Final Destination _könnte ich da empfehlen, _Hostel _ist auch nicht schlecht.
Qualitativ hochwertig finde ich _28 Days Later_, super Film, wenn auch nicht der blutrünstigste Horrorfilm - aber der beste, den ich bis jetzt gesehen habe.

Horrorfilme sind sowieso nicht mein Ding, finde keiner von denen hat bis jetzt seine Aufgabe (den Zuschauer ängstigen) erfüllt - wenn ich mich erschrecken lassen will, dann zocke ich lieber ein gutes Horror-Game, die sind fast alle besser als Horror-Filme (einer der wenigen Punkte, in denen die Spieleindustrie Hollywood vorraus ist).

@exa: Ist kein Horrorfilm, auch wenn das manche behaupten; Eher ein Krimi mit deutlichen Thrillerelementen, aber saugut.


----------



## fighter0190 (3. Februar 2010)

Sieben kenne ich zufällig ^^ 

Final Destiantion 4 hatte ich mir ja bestellt, Hostel hab ich mal gehört 

Danke , werd mir mal ein paar davon reinziehen


----------



## Sash (3. Februar 2010)

diese 28 und final filme find ich grottig, genau so wie alle neuen saw filme. da gehts nicht um spannung oder so, sondern nur noch um die effekte wie man menschen abschlachten kann. sieben dagegen ist verdammt gut mit nem echt bösen ende.


----------



## Two-Face (3. Februar 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> diese 28 und final filme find ich grottig, genau so wie alle neuen saw filme. da gehts nicht um spannung oder so, sondern nur noch um die effekte wie man menschen abschlachten kann.



_Final Destination_ _1_ u. _2_ sowie der _28 Days Later_ sind gut gemachte Filme, die zwischendrin auch Spannung aufbauen und intelligent gemacht sind - die neueren, klar, da geht's bloß noch ums Gemetzel - wobei man _28 Weeks Later _auch nicht wirklich als schlecht bezeichnen kann.
Und _Sieben_ ist halt nunmal mehr ein Thriller - ein verdammt guter Thriller, aber halt kein richtiger Horrorfilm.

BTW, ist das eigentlich Off-Topic, für das Thema gibt's 'n eigenen Thread


----------



## Sash (3. Februar 2010)

ok die ersten 2 vielleicht. danach gehts nur noch bergab..
hab jetzt mal sieben reingemacht. man is das ne schlechte quali. naja dvd ist 12j oder so alt.
ich hatte letztens mal meine dvds/blu rays gezählt, kam auf über 100 filme. also originale, dazu noch konzerte und planet erde, diese blu ray box. bin mom am überlegen mir serenity auf blu zu holen, also film und serie.. hab ich noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## Two-Face (3. Februar 2010)

Liegt unter anderem daran, dass bei dem Film, der so genannte "Bleach Bypass"-Effekt verwendet wurde - dies vermindert zwar die Qualität, sorgt für eine bessere, meist düstere, Stimmung.


----------



## Sash (3. Februar 2010)

na wenn ich dich nicht hätte... erklärt aber nicht wieso die balken oben und unten so fett sind als hät ich einen röhren tv, 4:3. die ganze aufnahme ist zu alt, nicht an 16:9 angepasst.


----------



## Two-Face (3. Februar 2010)

Also ich hab da keine Probleme.


----------



## Sash (3. Februar 2010)

ich könnte noch zoomen, aber ist auch nicht das wahre. ich hab die dvd damals bei meinem ersten dvd player dabeibekommen, also schon verdammt lang her.


----------



## Väinämöinen (3. Februar 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> bin mom am überlegen mir serenity auf blu zu holen, also film und serie.. hab ich noch nicht gesehen.


Das kann ich nur empfehlen. Firefly habe ich zwar nur auf DVD, aber die Serie ist wirklich großartig und der Film ein würdiger Abschluss, auch wenn er nicht an die Serie rankam.



fighter0190 schrieb:


> Ja gut, Saw ist vielleicht nicht der Beste Horrorstreifen, aber ich persönlich kenne kaum andere. Kannst du mir einen empfehlen? Schön mit Spannung, Action und Blut? ^^



An Horrorfilmen mit Blut kann ich sonst noch Wrong Turn empfehlen (kein überfilm, aber trotzdem OK), ansonsten sind "Klassiker" wie Nightmare on Elm Street natürlich auf jeden Fall auch einen Blick wert.
Ansonsten Cube (eigentlich kein Horrorfilm, aber trotzdem toll), Ginger Snaps, Blair Witch Project und The Ring. Die erreichen Saw vom Gewaltgrad zwar nicht, man sollte sie IMHO aber gesehen haben.


----------



## exa (3. Februar 2010)

Blair Witch Projekt fand ich langweilig...

und das Ende war mal sau blöd


----------



## JimPanske (3. Februar 2010)

exa schrieb:


> Blair Witch Projekt fand ich langweilig...
> 
> und das Ende war mal sau blöd



Aber hallo!
Bin aber auch kein wirklicher Horror-Fan

Hab mir eben Natural Born Killers angesehn, klasse Film


----------



## ElectroRob (3. Februar 2010)

Also ich habe mom. 149 Blu-Ray's und es werden immer mehr...


----------



## Two-Face (3. Februar 2010)

Und schonwieder einer, der offensichtlich sein Geld zum Großteil für BDs ausgibt

Und ich dachte _ich_ hätte übertriebene Ausgaben für Medien


----------



## JimPanske (3. Februar 2010)

mMn lohnt sichs auch  ...


----------



## »EraZeR« (3. Februar 2010)

ElectroRob schrieb:


> Also ich habe mom. 149 Blu-Ray's und es werden immer mehr...



Ehrlich? Das wäre ja mindestens eine Ausgabe von 1490€ (Wenn man von einem Mindestpreis von 10€ ausgeht )

KRASS!!!


----------



## Two-Face (3. Februar 2010)

Sogar noch deutlich drüber.

Ich scheine also doch einer der wenigen Anti-Nerds in diesem Forum zu sein, die ihr Geld doch noch für wichtige Sachen ausgeben


----------



## JimPanske (3. Februar 2010)

Ich glaube du verwechselst was , das ist sicher keine Ansammlung eines Monats, demnach bleibt genügend Geld für Wichtiges über ...


----------



## Two-Face (3. Februar 2010)

Trotzdem geht da mit der Zeit 'n Haufen Geld drauf


----------



## JimPanske (3. Februar 2010)

So ist es bei vielen Dingen, ganz besonders wenn man sammelt


----------



## Two-Face (3. Februar 2010)

Oh ja

*aus eigener Erfahrung sprech*


----------



## JimPanske (3. Februar 2010)

Siehste


----------



## ElectroRob (3. Februar 2010)

Nunja ich sammel jetzt Blu-Ray seid August...

Mit 10€ pro Film kommst du nicht hin. Musst min. 20€ rechnen,d ann die ganzen Importe kosten auch ca. 40€ Will gar nicht wissen, wieviel geld in der Sammlung steckt.
Iron Man und Wanted haben mich zusammen 140€ gekostet


----------



## »EraZeR« (3. Februar 2010)

ElectroRob schrieb:


> Iron Man und Wanted haben mich zusammen 140€ gekostet



 Wie kommste auf den Betrag? Ich habe Iron Man für ca 12€ bekommen.


----------



## Sash (3. Februar 2010)

ich für.. 25 oder so. wanted fand ich nicht so besonders.


----------



## »EraZeR« (3. Februar 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> ich für.. 25 oder so. wanted fand ich nicht so besonders.



Das stimmt, aber wirklich schlecht fand ich ihn auch nicht.

Habe heute bei der Amazon 4 für 3 Aktion zugeschlage:

300
Gran Torino
8 Blickwinkel
Star Wars - The Clone Wars

Und noch die alte Star Wars Triology


----------



## exa (3. Februar 2010)

mich juckts auch grad schon wieder, obwohl ich erst heute morgen 3 BDs gekauft hab^^


----------



## Two-Face (3. Februar 2010)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Und noch die alte Star Wars Triology



Die aber mit Sicherheit nicht auf Blu-Ray.


----------



## mixxed_up (3. Februar 2010)

Man ihr Junkys.
Ich hab halt paar Sachen vorbestellt. Vielleicht kaufe ich dazwischen noch was.^^


----------



## Atel79 (3. Februar 2010)

ElectroRob schrieb:


> Nunja ich sammel jetzt Blu-Ray seid August...
> 
> Mit 10€ pro Film kommst du nicht hin. Musst min. 20€ rechnen,d ann die ganzen Importe kosten auch ca. 40€ Will gar nicht wissen, wieviel geld in der Sammlung steckt.
> Iron Man und Wanted haben mich zusammen 140€ gekostet


 

Ich habe noch nie für ein Import 40€ bezahlt max 25€


----------



## Sash (3. Februar 2010)

star wars soll aber dieses jahr noch rauskommen, wie hdr. gran tarino hab ich vor kurzem auf sky gesehen, der ist ganz ok aber muß man nicht auf blu ray haben. mom hab ich kein geld für sowas, davon ab gibts mom auch nix was mich interessiert, ausser firefly.


----------



## mixxed_up (3. Februar 2010)

Tut euch und mir einen gefallen und sprecht euch hier für ein Blu-ray Special in der PCGH aus.


----------



## »EraZeR« (3. Februar 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> star wars soll aber dieses jahr noch rauskommen



Auf BluRaY?


----------



## JimPanske (3. Februar 2010)

Hab eben wieder 2 bekommen 

158. Tränen der Sonne Steelbook
159. Todeszug nach Yuma Steelbook


----------



## Two-Face (3. Februar 2010)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Auf BluRaY?



Evtl. sogar mit 3D-Unterstützung, aber bestätigt hat das bis jetzt noch keiner - die letzten Jahre hieß es auch immer, Star Wars kommt auf Blu-Ray, dann war doch tote Hose.


----------



## mixxed_up (3. Februar 2010)

Star Wars in 3D wär echt mal ne klasse Sache.^^


----------



## Two-Face (3. Februar 2010)

Chronoligisch gesehen hätte ja letztes Jahr Angriff der Klon-Krieger starten müssen - den mit Effekten aus dem Jahr 2009 und 3D wäre sicher eine Augenweide gewesen.
Aber wenn die Filme dieses Jahr in HD und meinetwegen auch in 3D erscheinen, hohle ich die mir nur, wenn sie auch bisher unveröffentlichstes Material bzw. auch digital (sprich Effekte) aufgewertert werden - sonst sehe ich keinen Grund, mir einen Film zu holen, den ich bereits auf DVD hab.


----------



## mixxed_up (3. Februar 2010)

Wieso sollten die Qualitativ ausgewertet werden?! Dazu besteht kein Anlass. Das ist ein Film von 2002 ...


----------



## Hasbat (3. Februar 2010)

Hier meine BluRays :



IMAX Depp Sea (BD)
Nachts im Museum 2 (BD)
Underworld – Aufstand der Lykaner (BD)
Blade Runner – Final Cut (BD)
Superman Returns (BD)
Twilight – Biss zum Morgengrauen (BD)
Transformers 2 Die Rache (BD)
John Rambo (BD)
Harry Potter und der Halbblutprinz (BD)
Full Metal Jacket (BD)
Die Reise zum Mittelpunkt der Erde (BD)
Das fünfte Element (BD)
Blood Diamond (BD)
Morgen oder Übermorgen kommen noch 

- Fast & Furious 4 
- War

hinzu . Beide auch auf BD.

Insgesamt umfasst meine Sammlung über 450 Filme und 2 Serien.


----------



## Two-Face (4. Februar 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Wieso sollten die Qualitativ ausgewertet werden?! Dazu besteht kein Anlass. Das ist ein Film von 2002 ...



Stimmt auch irgendwo....

Trotzdem: allein HD und vielleicht 3D animieren mich nicht zu einem Neukauf.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (4. Februar 2010)

Aloha,

nebenbei angemerkt darf ich "Oben" jetzt auch mein Eigenen nennen. Die dickere Variante davon war gerade 5,00 Euro teurer, als die normale Version mit nur einer Bluray. Erstaunlich, wenn man sich vor Augen hält, dass eine Bonus-Bluray, eine vollwertige DVD mit dem Hauptfilm+Extras, eine Digital Copy und natürlich der eigentliche Film auf Bluray im Paket enthalten sind. Ein sehr schöner, aber teils sehr trauriger Film. Optisch sowie tontechnisch ein Glanzstück.

Gruß
Wannseesprinter


----------



## JimPanske (4. Februar 2010)

Disney setzt die Preise nur viel zu hoch ... mir fehlt noch FDK1 aber 20/25€ für ne Amaray - No way!

By the way, hab eben noch 3 bekommen:

160. Kung Fu Hustle
161. Ananas Express
162. Snatch


----------



## mixxed_up (4. Februar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Stimmt auch irgendwo....
> 
> Trotzdem: allein HD und vielleicht 3D animieren mich nicht zu einem Neukauf.



Im Jahr 2025 kannst du diesen Vorschlag nochmal machen.


----------



## ElectroRob (4. Februar 2010)

Ich verstehe die Preispolitik von Disney sowieso nicht. Das sind die Abstand teuersten Blu-Rays.
Zu den Preisen lasse ich die Finger davon...


----------



## mixxed_up (4. Februar 2010)

Jap, ich ebenfalls. fast 70 € für FdK 1 - 3 geht gar nicht, auch wenn viel Bonus material bei ist ...


----------



## Sash (4. Februar 2010)

disney ist eh klasse... stellen zb lion king ein. ka was dich so denken.


----------



## mixxed_up (4. Februar 2010)

Lion King auf DVD oder BD?


----------



## Sash (4. Februar 2010)

gabs mal auf dvd, wurde dann eingestellt vor ein paar jahren. jetzt versuch mal den film zu bekommen, original und unter 80€.


----------



## exa (4. Februar 2010)

jup, meine Freundin konnte sich damals noch die Box unter den Nagel reißen, hat knapp über 100 bezahlt...

btw weiß jemand, ob bei den Blu-Rays von FdK alles dabei ist was schonmal veröffentlicht wurde???

denn ich hab hier von Fdk 1 zb die *3* Disk Special Edition, und von FdK 3 die Special Exxtended... ist das auch bei BD so, oder wieder ein Rückschritt?


----------



## ElectroRob (4. Februar 2010)

Naja es gibt ja noch die UK Box von Fluch der Karibik.
Es gibt aber 2 Sachen, wieos ich die nicht kaufe.
Die ersten beiden teile haben deutschen Ton der dritte nicht, was soll das?
Ausserdem soll eine BD davon nicht laufen, sagt man sich...


----------



## JimPanske (4. Februar 2010)

Das Problem gibts bei div. andern Boxen auch:

Rambo Box (UK) - Teil 1-3 (dt. Ton) - Teil 4 (kein dt. Ton)
Rocky Box (UK) - Teil 1-5 (dt. Ton) - Teil 6 (kein dt. Ton)

Ganz kurios ist aber die US Rocky Box

Rocky Box (US) - Teil 2-5 (dt. Ton / Region Free) - Teil 1 & 6 (kein dt. Ton / Region A)


----------



## ElectroRob (5. Februar 2010)

Da packe ich mir doch an den Kopf...


----------



## JimPanske (5. Februar 2010)

Was andres kann man auch nicht machen, Schreiben an FIlmstudios bringen eh nichts :/


----------



## Michel1982 (5. Februar 2010)

Hier ist meine bisherige Sammlung zu finden... 

http://www.bluray-disc.de/blulife/filme


MfG,

Michel


----------



## mixxed_up (5. Februar 2010)

Wenn ich auf den Link gehe komme ich auf mein eigenes blulife Profil.


----------



## Michel1982 (5. Februar 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Wenn ich auf den Link gehe komme ich auf mein eigenes blulife Profil.


 
 Ok, dann hier und unter Filme...

Blu-ray Heimkino von Michel82 auf bluray-disc.de


MfG,

Michel


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (5. Februar 2010)

Hier mal meine kleine Sammlung

Steel Box, Special Edition​


Body of Lies (Der Mann, Der Niemals Lebte)
Resident Evil Trilogy


Normale Blu Rays​

Red Cliff
XXX The Next Level
Operation: Kingdom
Black Hawk Down UK Version
Resident Evil Degeneration

TV Serien​

CSI: Season 8
CSI: Miami Season 5


Musik und Bühnenshows​

Justin Timberlake  Futuresex/Loveshow Live From Madison Square Garden
Mario Barth Die Weltrekord-Show


----------



## JimPanske (5. Februar 2010)

Wie ist denn die Mario Barth Blu-ray vom Bild her?


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (6. Februar 2010)

Vom Bild her ist die nicht so toll

Man hat bei manchen Bildern das Gefühl die haben einfach die DVD hochgerendert.

Einzig die Kammera die auf Mario Barth gerichtet ist lässt erahnen das es eine Blu Ray sein könnte. 


Dazu muss ich noch sagen das ich das mit der Bild Quali vor dem Kauf wuste, aber da die Blu Ray 
2 euro billiger als die DVD war  habe ich halt zur Blu Ray gegriffen.


----------



## JimPanske (6. Februar 2010)

Das ist natürlich schade!

Okay, hätte ich die Auswahl zwischen einer 2 € teureren DVD und einer 2€ günstigeren Blu-ray, würde ich auch nur BD greifen 

Beim Eminem Konzert, war ich zB. sehr überrascht! Die Aufnahmen sind wirklich sehr scharf, aber gut das ist auch eine Musikgröße, wo auch mit gescheiten Kameras gefilmt werden sollte.


----------



## Lee (6. Februar 2010)

Ich habe zur Zeit leider nur eine einzige Blu Ray: Final Fantasy-The Spirits Within

Ich kenne mich mit Filmen leider überhaupt nicht aus und auf gut Glück irgeindeinen Film für doch nicht ganz wenig Geld zu kaufen mag ich nicht. Für gute Filme zahle ich gerne, aber ich kenne halt keine


----------



## feivel (9. Februar 2010)

meine blu-ray liste (seite1) wurde erweitert um mission impossible 1-3 
hab ich von amazon.co.uk..waren da einfach so günstig


----------



## fighter0190 (9. Februar 2010)

Sind die dann nicht nur in englisch?


----------



## Väinämöinen (9. Februar 2010)

fighter0190 schrieb:


> Sind die dann nicht nur in englisch?


Bei Paramount sind die UK Discs oft identisch mit den deutschen (erkennt man am FSK Logo auf den importierten Discs). Aber wer braucht schon eine deustche Tonspur?


----------



## mixxed_up (9. Februar 2010)

Blu-ray Verkaufszahlen sind da.
2009 wurden 6,2 Millionen BDs abgesetzt.


----------



## fighter0190 (9. Februar 2010)

Väinämöinen schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wer braucht schon eine deustche Tonspur?



Öhm, wie willst du Filme auf englisch genießen?


----------



## Väinämöinen (9. Februar 2010)

fighter0190 schrieb:


> Öhm, wie willst du Filme auf englisch genießen?


Einfach angucken. Wie auch sonst  Viel eher stellt sich die da für mich die Frage, wie man Filme mit (oft mieser) Synchronisation genießen will.


----------



## feivel (9. Februar 2010)

abgesehen davon, dass englisch nicht unbedingt eine schwere sprache ist 
die scheiben haben alle 3 eine deutsche tonspur


----------



## fighter0190 (9. Februar 2010)

Naja, ich werde niemals Filme in englischer Sprache genießen können (könnte auch daran liegen, dass ich diese Sprache einfach nur hasse )

Und einen schlecht Syncronisierten Film hab ich auch noch nie gesehn


----------



## feivel (9. Februar 2010)

wie schon gesagt, die reihe hat den deutschen ton, wen originaltonspuren stören, der informiert sich einfach vorher welche filme eine deutsche tonspur besitzen, welche nicht, oft sinds die selben scheiben, der unterschied liegt nur im cover.


----------



## Two-Face (9. Februar 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Blu-ray Verkaufszahlen sind da.
> 2009 wurden 6,2 Millionen BDs abgesetzt.


Toll, und was bringt dir das jetzt?

Also ich habe mir jetzt Terminator: SCC die erste Staffel komplett durchgeguckt, jetzt werde ich mir, sobald verfügbar, die zweite zulegen - eingentlich nicht schlecht, vorrausgesetzt die zweite wird nicht mies


----------



## mixxed_up (9. Februar 2010)

Das sind 274 % mehr als noch 2008. 2009 wurden auch 150 % mehr BD Player abgesetzt. Das bringt dass die BD sich langsam etabliert.


----------



## Two-Face (9. Februar 2010)

Aber du wirst dadurch auch nicht besser.


----------



## Sash (10. Februar 2010)

die 2. ist ok, sehr gut eigentlich.. aber das ende... echt mieser cliffhanger. vorallem blöd da es keine dritte geben wird..


----------



## mixxed_up (10. Februar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Aber du wirst dadurch auch nicht besser.



Was soll das denn heißen? Bist du jetzt was besseres oder was?


----------



## Two-Face (10. Februar 2010)

Meine einfach-diskreten Aussagen versteht mal wieder niemand


----------



## exa (10. Februar 2010)

tja, man weiß halt nie in welches Gesicht man bei dir gerade schaut xD


----------



## Väinämöinen (10. Februar 2010)

fighter0190 schrieb:


> Und einen schlecht Syncronisierten Film hab ich auch noch nie gesehn


Dann hast du entweder nicht viele Filme egsehen oder weißt nur nicht, was du verpasst 

Es ist ja nicht nur so, dass da jeglicher Dialekt wegsynchronisiert wird, wodurch schonmal etwas an Atmosphäre verloren geht, auch Wortwitz geht idR völlig verloren und oft werden die Sätze auch einfach so formuliert, dass ich mir nicht wirklich vorstelle könnte, jemanden auf der Straße zu treffen, der genau so spricht. Vieles liegt auch einfach daran, dass die Synchronsprecher die jeweilige Szene gerade eben nicht spielen und dann alles deutlich weniger überzeugend wirkt, weil sie halt nur gelanweilt ihren Text runterleiern.
Und in Serien ist dann alles nur noch schlimmer, da man sich da aus Geld- und Zeitmangel noch weniger Mühe gibt.

Natürlich gibt es auch durchaus gute Synchros, aber das werden IMHO immer weniger.


----------



## feivel (10. Februar 2010)

ich hab mal eine russisch synchronisierte videokassette von titanic gesehn und ein freund hat übersetzt..
das war ein erlebnis für sich, als kate winslet auf einmal mit einer russischen männerstimme angefangen hat zu reden..

ich werds nie vergessen.
das war das beste am film XD


----------



## mixxed_up (10. Februar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Meine einfach-diskreten Aussagen versteht mal wieder niemand



Wie wärs wenn du das mal erläuterst?


----------



## feivel (10. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=190668&stc=1&d=1265803997


----------



## mixxed_up (10. Februar 2010)

LooooL. Two-Face - Deutsch. Passt doch wie die Faust aufs Auge.
Wenn das BD Wachstum aber so weitergeht wie in den Vorjahren werden 2010 ca. 24 Millionen BDs verkauft. Wenn man sich das mal anschaut:

2007:

372 000 BDs.

2008:

1,7 Millionen BDs

2009:

6,2 Millionen BDs.


----------



## pegasus (10. Februar 2010)

Hey alle zusammen das ist schön zu sehen das euch der Thread so gefällt.

Ich hab jetzt auch wieder seid längeren wieder mal ein kleines (großes) update:

Fangen wir mit den Steelbooks an




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pegasus (10. Februar 2010)

so geht weiter


----------



## exa (10. Februar 2010)

ist Leon der Profi Directors Cut?

und weißt du ob es bei Gladiator einen Unterschied zu dieser Version gibt?
Gladiator - Extended Special Edition - Bulletproof Collection 3 DVDs im Steelbook: Amazon.de: Russell Crowe, Joaquin Phoenix, Connie Nielsen, Hans Zimmer, Lisa Gerrard, Ridley Scott: DVD & Blu-ray


----------



## pegasus (10. Februar 2010)

und nun die normalen neuen:


----------



## pegasus (10. Februar 2010)

so leider immer noch nicht fertig:


----------



## pegasus (10. Februar 2010)

So das waren jetzt alle neuen ....


viel spaß beim gucken   alle meine filmchen findet ihr hier: http://morpheus-x.bluray-filme.com


so zu Lèon - Der Profi Steelbook: das ist die Ultimate Edition!!! da ist die Kino version & der Director's Cut drauf

Kino:        110 min
Director's: 133 min

bekommt man monentan nur als steelbook wenn überhaupt ....
halt nee stimmt nicht ist als Amaray-Case am 31.01.2010 erschienen

MFG Morpheus


----------



## pegasus (10. Februar 2010)

@ exa

Also das Gladiator Steelbook beinhaltet einmal die Kinofassung (155min) und die Extended Version (171min) so Amazon schreibt leider nichts über die Version der Gladiator - Extended Special Edition - Bulletproof Collection (3 DVDs im Steelbook) aber es steht ja auch auf dem cover Extended Special Edition. So nun schreibt amazon (wo man sich eigendlich drauf verlassen kann)
das die Filmlänge hier 164 min geht. ich tipe auf TV Version oder so wobei diese ja meist noch kürzes ausfallen als die Kino Version, mmm also irgendwas ist da unterschiedlich ?????

MFG


----------



## exa (10. Februar 2010)

171 min minus 155 min sind 16 min...

auf dem Cover der Bulletproof 3 Disc Special Edition steht hinten:"...in einer 17Minuten längeren..."

also die gleiche Fassung, thx! jetz müsste man sich halt noch über die Specials informieren...


----------



## feivel (11. Februar 2010)

zum thema gladiator blu-ray:

"Gladiator" Neuauflage noch in diesem Jahr auf Blu-ray Disc? - Blu-ray News


in kurz.
zeitnah zu ridley scotts robin hood wird ein qualitativ nochmal aufgebohrter blauer Gladiator in den Regalen stehen. Wohl ein guter Zeitpunkt dann zuzugreifen.


----------



## Chris (11. Februar 2010)

hier mal meine Sammlung


----------



## Two-Face (11. Februar 2010)

feivel schrieb:


> zum thema gladiator blu-ray:
> 
> "Gladiator" Neuauflage noch in diesem Jahr auf Blu-ray Disc? - Blu-ray News
> .



Das ist interessant, könnte mich evtl. ein drittes mal dazu bewegen, einen Film nochmal zu kaufen.


----------



## feivel (11. Februar 2010)

gg...neu kaufen tu ich filme nicht..aber deswegen wart ich bei dem film noch


----------



## Two-Face (11. Februar 2010)

Ich meine damit ihn auf Blu-Ray zu kaufen, wenn man ihn schon auf DVD hat.
Mach ich nämlich normalerweise nicht.


----------



## feivel (11. Februar 2010)

achso..ja..bei dem film könnte es sich aber tatsächlich lohnen


----------



## Two-Face (11. Februar 2010)

Also wenn die Gladiator-Blu-Ray tatsächlich zusätzliche Features hat, die es auf DVD nicht gibt, dann werde ich den tatsächlich zu meiner HD-Film-Sammlung ergänzen.


----------



## Väinämöinen (11. Februar 2010)

Dann werde ich mir den Film auch endlich mal kaufen. Eigentlich wollte ich ja schon die aktuelle BD, aber die negativen Bewertungen wegen des Bildes hat michd ann davon abgehalten.

Neu bei mir: Verblendung


----------



## feivel (12. Februar 2010)

24.
Apple Seed - Ex Machina

ist dazugekommen.

keine Ahnung wie der Film ist, ich hoffe mal gut


----------



## enterthephil (12. Februar 2010)

Ich bin nun Seit einigen Tagen auch stolzer Besitzter von Plasma TV + BluRay Player und den dazugehörigen BluRays 

Das sind:
Home
Unsere Erde
Ratatouille
Transformers 2
Oben
Harry Potter 6
Keinohrhasen

Ich bin zufrieden

HD is schon was feines!


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (13. Februar 2010)

Ich habe mir vorhin im MM Planet Erde gekauft.
Ich habe gleich mal in die erste folge geschaut und die Bilder sind ja mal voll der Hammer!
So stell ich mir Blue Ray Qualität vor.

Hat von euch jemand schon Dare Devil als BR?
Wie ist denn die Bildqualität?


----------



## Flotter Geist (13. Februar 2010)

Spider Man 3 war bei einem Blu Ray Laufwerk dabei.


----------



## fizz (14. Februar 2010)

Hier mal meine bescheidene Sammlung...
Es fehlt noch die Box von Planet Erde...

Muss allerdings gestehen, dass ich immer noch Filme auf DVD kaufe...


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (14. Februar 2010)

@fizz: Kaminfeuer Blue Ray???? 

Und wie ist denn die 2. Weltkrieg Doku?


----------



## mixxed_up (14. Februar 2010)

OMG.
Noch mal, es heißt *Blu-ray*
Und zweitens ist das ne BD für Leute die sich kein richtiges Kaminfeuer leisten können.


----------



## Two-Face (14. Februar 2010)

fizz schrieb:


> Muss allerdings gestehen, dass ich immer noch Filme auf DVD kaufe...



Ich kaufe mir auch noch manche Filme auf DVD, allerdings nur die, die schon vor Release der HD-DVD/Blu-Ray auf DVD zu haben waren - neuere Filme (ab Mitte/Ende 2006/2007) auf BD oder HD-DVD.


----------



## mixxed_up (14. Februar 2010)

Ich kaufe seit ich mein Laufwerk habe eigentlich nur noch BDs. Bisher habe ich erst einmal gesündigt.


----------



## Two-Face (14. Februar 2010)

Hmm, ich verstehe nur die Leute nicht, die sich doch tatsächlich ihre DVD-Sammlung nochmal auf Blu-Ray zulegen.
Also extremer kann man sein Geld wirklich nicht verschwenden.... Es ist ja O.K., wenn ein Re-Release eines Films auf BD, neben HD-Qualität, zusätzliche Features bietet, aber einfach so ist doch bescheuert..


----------



## fighter0190 (14. Februar 2010)

Das sind dann die Multi-Milliardäre unter uns, die sowas machen xD


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Februar 2010)

Würde ich als Azubi auch machen, einfach weil DVD-Quali suckt 

Die Alten DVD`s habe ich fast alle verkauft, macht echt kein Spaß mehr nachdem man BluRay`s gewöhnt ist


----------



## feivel (16. Februar 2010)

was auch ins auge gehen kann...gibt auch blu-rays, die haben nunmal keine bessere qualität als dvds 
ich behalte meine alten dvds..teils so schöne boxen...wär ja schade drum..die verkauf ich nicht.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Februar 2010)

Ja klar gibts die, wie Star Wars 4-6 zum Bleistift, weil das Quell-Material nicht mehr her gibt, aber das ist eher selten der Fall. 

Die BluRay Verpackungen gefallen mir optisch besser und ein Sammeldrang ist ja auch vorhanden ^^


----------



## Chris (16. Februar 2010)

das gute ist ja auch,das die BR-laufwerke die DVD´s zu ein besseren bild hochrechnen^^


----------



## JimPanske (16. Februar 2010)

Wieder 5 neue 

163. Forbidden Kingdom
164. Gone in 60 Seconds (SW Import)
165. Cliffhanger (SW Import)
166. Enter The Dragon (SW Import)
167. La Haine (SW Import)


----------



## Sash (16. Februar 2010)

star wars werd ich mir auch holen, obwohl ichs schon hab.
die wurden damals, als die das erste mal digital restauriert wurden, direkt in hd abgetastet, daher wird sich da, bei 30j alten filmen, die blu ray lohnen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Februar 2010)

Chris schrieb:


> das gute ist ja auch,das die BR-laufwerke die DVD´s zu ein besseren bild hochrechnen^^



Nö, das geht auf dem PC nur per Software ala PowerDVD. 

Allerdings ist die PS3 der Beste DVD-Player, wenns ums Hochrechnen geht


----------



## feivel (16. Februar 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Nö, das geht auf dem PC nur per Software ala PowerDVD.
> 
> Allerdings ist die PS3 der Beste DVD-Player, wenns ums Hochrechnen geht


 
falsch.
er hatte Recht. Blu-Ray Player können eigentlich meines Wissens fast alle die Upscaling Funktion. Es gibt ja sogar DVD-Player mit Upscaling, die dir deine DVDs hochrechnen Die PS3 kann dieses zwar sehr gut, aber sie ist keines weges der Beste in diesem Bereich 

z.b. der Denon DVD 2500 BT Blu-Ray Transporter soll da weit besser sein.

siehe Testbericht hier beispielsweise http://areadvd.de/hardware/2008/denon_dvd_2500bt.shtml


----------



## Two-Face (16. Februar 2010)

Das mit dieser Hochrechnerei ist mir zu blöd. Der Film wird durch HD auch nicht besser.


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (16. Februar 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Nö, das geht auf dem PC nur per Software ala PowerDVD.
> 
> Allerdings ist die PS3 der Beste DVD-Player, wenns ums Hochrechnen geht



Ganz eindeutig nicht, mein Sony Blu Ray rockt die PS3 weg.

(Ich weiß das man damit nicht zocken kann)


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Februar 2010)

feivel schrieb:


> falsch.
> er hatte Recht. Blu-Ray Player können eigentlich meines Wissens fast alle die Upscaling Funktion. Es gibt ja sogar DVD-Player mit Upscaling, die dir deine DVDs hochrechnen Die PS3 kann dieses zwar sehr gut, aber sie ist keines weges der Beste in diesem Bereich
> 
> z.b. der Denon DVD 2500 BT Blu-Ray Transporter soll da weit besser sein.
> ...



Er schrieb "BluRay-Laufwerk" und nicht BluRay-Player


----------



## exa (16. Februar 2010)

ein Laufwerk macht das sowieso nicht, das liest nur aus, bzw brennt...

hochrechnen tut die Software mithilfe des Prozzis bzw der Graka


----------



## Sash (16. Februar 2010)

ich hab den denon 2010, und der kann das ganz gut. bei nem pc macht das nicht das laufwerk, richtig, sondern die graka bzw software die das über die gpu macht, und da braucht man kein blu ray laufwerk für dvds, da es ja nix mit dem laufwerk zu tun hat.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (16. Februar 2010)

Für DVD´s benutze ich immer Corel WinDVD 2010.
Das geht sehr gut und man hat noch einige einstell Möglichkeiten. 

Und ja, ich habe 5 *Blue-ray*(@mixxed-up: ich kann es auch richtig schreiben!  ) Filme gekauft, obwohl ich die als normale DVDs habe.
Ich habe zwar nicht die Geldscheiße, aber ich finde die Qualität der BR schon sehr Geil und da lohnt sich die bessere Bild Qualität schon.


----------



## Two-Face (17. Februar 2010)

Ich hab meine Sammlung jetzt mal ein bisschen überarbeitet - sind auch neue dazugekommen. Hab auch die eine oder andere BD/HD-DVD ausgegraben, die mir bis vor kurzem abhanden gekommen sind.



   Disney's Fluch der Karibik 2 (2 Discs) (mein erster Blu-Ray-Film)
   Disney's Fluch der Karibik 3: Am Ende der Welt (2 Discs)
   Spiderman 3 (2 Discs)
   Batman: The Dark Knight (Collector's Edition)
   STAR WARS: The Clone Wars
   Troja - (Steelbook Director's Cut)
   Slumdog Millionaire
   Underworld: Aufstand der Lykaner
   Freitag der 13.
   Operation Walküre: Das Stauffenberg-Attentat
   Wanted
   28 Weeks Later
   Transporter 3 (Wendecover)
   Saw 4
   Saw 5 (Uncut)
   Madagascar 2
James Bond 007: Casino Royale (2 Discs)
   James Bond 007: Ein Quantum Trost
   Indiana Jones - Und das Königreich des Kristallschädels (2-Discs)
   Disney's Wall-E (2-Disc Set)
   Disaster Movie
   Superhero Movie
   Rocky Balboa
   Meine Frau, ihr Spartaner und ich (Extended Version)
   Hellboy 2: Die Goldene Armee (2-Disc Special Edition)
   Get Smart
10.000 BC (Premium Collection)
Ultraviolet
Cloverfield
Twilight - Bis(s) zum Morgengrauen
   John Rambo (Premium Collector's Edition)
Max Payne - Der Film (Extended Director's Cut)
   Der unglaubliche Hulk (Uncut)
Born to be wild
   Hancock (Extended Version, Steelbook)
   Zodiac - Die Spur des Killers (Director's Cut)
   Keinohrhasen (2-Disc Edition Steelbook + DVD)
   Der Baader-Meinhof-Komplex
   Jumper
Hitman - Der Film (Extended Version)
Déjà Vu – Wettlauf gegen die Zeit
   Disney's Das Vermächtnis des geheimen Buches
   Alien vs. Predator 2
Nachts im Museum
Nachts im Museum 2 (+DVD)
   Hostel 2
No Country for old Men
I Am Legend (Steelbook)
   Disney's Ratatouille
   Kung-Fu Panda
   Stirb langsam 4.0
BloodRayne 2: Deliverance
   Terminator 4: Die Erlösung (Limited T-600-Skull-Edition)
Die Simpsons - Der Film
   Star Trek (Limitierte Sonderedition)
Crank 2: High Voltage (Uncut mit Wendecover)
   Harry Potter und der Halblutprinz (Collector's Edition)
   Der seltsame Fall des Benjamin Button (Special Edition)
   Der Vorleser (Blu-Ray & DVD-Edition)
Halloween (Metal Pack + DVD)
Halloween 2 (2-Disc Special Edition)
   Far Cry - Der Film (Special Edition)
Ice Age 3: Die Dinosaurier sind los (mit Digital Copy)
   Illuminati (Extended Version mit Buchstützen)
   Monsters vs. Aliens
Hangover (Extended Cut)
88 Minuten
Inglorious Basterds (Limited Collector's Box)
X-Men Origins: Wolverine (Extended Limited Edition)
Iron Man (Uncut)
Transformers 2: Die Rache (Limitierte Bumblebee-Edition)
Disney's Oben
Fernsehserien:


Star Trek: Raumschiff Enterprise - The Original Series (remastered)
STAR WARS: The Clone Wars
Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicles
Lost (ab Staffel 2)
Auf HD-DVD:


Departed - Unter Feinden (mein erster HD-Film überhaupt)
Fantastic Four - Rise of the Silver Surfer
Transformers
Ocean's 13
Grindhouse: Death Proof - Todsicher
Grindhouse: Planet Terror
Das Bourne-Ultimatum
300
Crank (Extended Cut + DVD)
Shrek der Dritte
American Gangster
Blood Diamond
Flags of our Fathers
Saw 3
16 Blocks
Evan allmächtig
Resident Evil: Extinction
Harry Potter und der Orden des Phönix
Neues vom Wixxer
Mission Impossible 3
Firewall
Das Parfum
Prestige: Meister der Magie


----------



## Väinämöinen (17. Februar 2010)

Bigdaddy203 schrieb:


> Und ja, ich habe 5 *Blue-ray*(@mixxed-up: ich kann es auch richtig schreiben!  ) Filme gekauft, obwohl ich die als normale DVDs habe.


Dann solltest du es vielleicht einfach mal machen. Blu-ray schreibt man nämlich ohne "e"


----------



## Chris (18. Februar 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Er schrieb "BluRay-Laufwerk" und nicht BluRay-Player




stimmt,meinte auch eigentlich den player.ich bin ein laufwerkbesitzer und hab deswegen wohl laufwerk geschrieben,meinte aber den player


----------



## Väinämöinen (18. Februar 2010)

Chris schrieb:


> stimmt,meinte auch eigentlich den player.ich bin ein laufwerkbesitzer und hab deswegen wohl laufwerk geschrieben,meinte aber den player


Macht eigentlich keinen Unterschied, da das Laufwerk sowas eh nie macht, weder in einem PC, noch in einer PS3 oder einem Standalone-Player.


----------



## Chris (18. Februar 2010)

Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Macht eigentlich keinen Unterschied, da das Laufwerk sowas eh nie macht, weder in einem PC, noch in einer PS3 oder einem Standalone-Player.



das verwirrt mich jetzt aber,war ich doch der meinung das die Blu-Ray player die DVD zu ein besseren bild hochrechnet


----------



## Väinämöinen (18. Februar 2010)

Chris schrieb:


> das verwirrt mich jetzt aber,war ich doch der meinung das die Blu-Ray player die DVD zu ein besseren bild hochrechnet


Ja, aber eben immer spezielle Chips/Software und nie das Laufwerk, egal bei welchem Gerät.


----------



## Chris (18. Februar 2010)

achso meinst du das,ja das erscheint mir logisch


----------



## feivel (18. Februar 2010)

heute dazugekommen: Der Tag, an dem die Erde stillstand


----------



## JimPanske (23. Februar 2010)

Heut mal wieder was neues 

168. Predator 1+2 L'intégrale Box (FR Import)


----------



## feivel (23. Februar 2010)

JimPanske schrieb:


> Heut mal wieder was neues
> 
> 168. Predator 1+2 L'intégrale Box (FR Import)


 

uncut? tonspuren?


----------



## Two-Face (23. Februar 2010)

Weiß eigentlich jemand, ob die HD-DVD Ultimate-Edition von _Terminator 2: Tag der Abrechnung_ mehr Features bietet, als die DVD? (jetzt mal abgesehen von HD).


----------



## feivel (23. Februar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Weiß eigentlich jemand, ob die HD-DVD Ultimate-Edition von _Terminator 2: Tag der Abrechnung_ mehr Features bietet, als die DVD? (jetzt mal abgesehen von HD).


 
Special Modes
Alternativ zum einfachen Betrachten des Films gibt es insgesamt vier Spezial-Modi, die weitere Infos oder Interaktivität bieten.

Inside T2-Mode: Zeigt Terminator 2 mit einem Bild in Bild-Kommentar. der sich in einzelnen Szenen in einem Fenster einblendet
Quiz-Mode: Zum laufenden Film werden Fragen mit vier alternativen Antworten eingeblendet. Wer es eilig hat, kommt durch Druck auf die SKIP-Taste direkt zur nächsten Frage. Unterbricht man das Quiz, lässt sich dieses sogar später fortsetzen, selbst wenn die Disc in der Zwischenzeit aus dem Player entfernt wurde.
Interactive Mode: Steht erst später als Download bereit
Spy Mode: Entlarvt diverse Fehler im Film, die genau beschrieben und durch Markierungen und Zooms vorgeführt werden. Durch Druck auf die SKIP-Taste wechselt der Player zum nächsten Fehler
Deleted Scenes
Zwei Deleted Scenes (T-1000 searches John's Room & The Future Coda) in HDTV und mit optionalem Audio-Kommentar. Über "More Deleted Scenes" erhält man Zugriff auf weitere Drebuchpassagen, die nicht verfilmt wurden.

Departments
In dieser Rubrik befindet sich der Großteil des Bonus-Materials, welches in sechs Rubriken eingeordnet ist und zu einem Teil bereits auf der "Ultimate Edition" DVD zum Einsatz kam.

Marketing: 
Hier befinden sich gleich mehrere umfangreiche Making ofs zu "Terminator 2" und der Studio-Attraktion "Terminator 2 3 D" sowie mehrere Trailer.
Planning & Design: 
Hier lassen sich parallel zum Film Storyboards und Drehbuchpassagen einblenden. Es ist sogar möglich, Beides zugleich in den laufenden Film einzublenden, was trotz drei parallel laufender Streams ruckelfrei gelingt. Das Bild des Films wird auf Fenstergröße im Cinemascope-Format reduziert. Weitere Storyboards und Scriptelemente, die nicht im Film sind, lassen sich auch noch separat anzeigen.
Research & Development: 
In diesem Bereich befindet sich ein umfangreiches Film-Lexikon zu allen Aspekten rund um die Vorarbeiten zu den Dreharbeiten von "Terminator 2". Neben vielen Textinfos sind auch kurze Interview-Clips zu finden, die sich sowohl in einem kleinen Fenster, per Knopfdruck aber auch als Vollbild anzeigen lassen.
Construction:
Dieser noch umfangreichere Abschnitt setzt das Film-Lexikon fort und befasst sich mit den eigentlichen Dreharbeiten. Einen großen Anteil haben hier insbesondere die Abschnitte, die sich mit den Special Effects befassen.
Manufacturing:
bildet den letzt Abschnitt, der in sechs Rubriken die Nacharbeiten an Bild und Ton bis zur Fertigstellung des Films behandelt.
Skynet Acces (dynamicHD)
Dieser Button bringt den Zugriff auf die Online-Features. Im Menü wird durch rotes Blinken des Skynet-Buttons signalisiert, dass online Neuigkeiten verfügbar sind. Zum Start werden hier verschiedene Bildergalerien, Cast & Crew-Infos und Trailer in Standard-Auflösung zu finden sein. Darüber sollen diverse Weblinks zu thematisch verwandten Internetseiten und neue interaktive Tracks angeboten werden und auf der HD DVD sind auch noch mehrere Goodies versteckt, die online freigeschaltet werden können. Insbesondere die Internet-Community www.tunehd.com soll dazu genutzt werden, von Usern erstellte Playlists zu integrieren oder Bildergalerien mit anderen Nutzern auszutauschen.


bitteschön: Quelle: AREA DVD: HD DVD-Review "Terminator 2 - Ultimate Edition"


----------



## Two-Face (23. Februar 2010)

Das sieht ja schon mal verdammt lecker aus
  Aber was ist mit dieser Skynet-Fan-Edition auf Blu-Ray? Hat die, neben dem T-800-Schädel, dieselben, wenn nicht gar noch mehr Features?

Ach scheißegal, ich hol mir einfach beides


----------



## feivel (23. Februar 2010)

auch hierzu gibts ein review (im übrigen liebe ich diese seite) 

AREA DVD: Blu-ray Disc-Review "Terminator 2 - Limited Skynet Fan Edition"


----------



## Two-Face (23. Februar 2010)

Hmm....ich werde mir zur Sicherheit einfach beide holen.


----------



## JimPanske (24. Februar 2010)

feivel schrieb:


> uncut? tonspuren?



Uncut! englisch dts, französisch dts, deutsch dts

169. Underworld Trilogie (Steelbook)


----------



## feivel (24. Februar 2010)

JimPanske schrieb:


> Uncut! englisch dts, französisch dts, deutsch dts
> 
> 169. Underworld Trilogie (Steelbook)




sehr schön...dann könnts mich auch noch interessieren..und die underworld trilogie hätt ich auch gern (auch wenn ich den ersten teil auch schon auf dvd habe, und der den besten der drei für mich darstellt)


----------



## JimPanske (25. Februar 2010)

feivel schrieb:


> sehr schön...dann könnts mich auch noch interessieren..und die underworld trilogie hätt ich auch gern (auch wenn ich den ersten teil auch schon auf dvd habe, und der den besten der drei für mich darstellt)



Hab bisher leider keinen Teil davon ganz gesehn, also traf sich die Trilogie gut 

Heute kamen wieder 4 neue 

170. Pirates of the Caribbean 1 (Futureshop Steelbook) (CA Import)
171. Pirates of the Caribbean 2 (Futureshop Steelbook) (CA Import)
172. Pirates of the Caribbean 3 (Futureshop Steelbook) (CA Import)
173. This Is It (Steelbook)


----------



## feivel (25. Februar 2010)

die matrix box bestellt...hab mal lust das in hd zu gucken...


----------



## Wannseesprinter (25. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

@feivel: Sobald du die Box hast, lass uns bitte hören, ob sich ton- oder bildtechnisch etwas getan hat. Wäre ja verdammt schmackhaft, würde das Bildmaterial wenigstens als 720p vorliegen. Für die Matrix-Reihe ein Muss.

Grüße
Wannseesprinter


----------



## mixxed_up (25. Februar 2010)

Gibt es BDs die NUR 720p haben?


----------



## Two-Face (25. Februar 2010)

Ich hab die Ultimate-Collection und dafür damals jede Mege Geld geblecht - sehe es nicht ein, jetzt nochmal was für die HD-Versionen hinzulegen, die zumal ja sogar noch weniger Ausstattung haben.


----------



## feivel (25. Februar 2010)

ich hatte vorher nur teil 1 einzeln auf dvd, wollte damals die box zwar haben, hab sie aber nie gekauft,
hätte ich sie, würd ich jetzt ganz ehrlich aber auch nicht kaufen
und ich habs nicht so mit extras 
abgesehen von den kurzfilmen auf den pixar scheiben, die sind beispiellos klasse

und ja..ich schau mir die scheiben mal an...

tontechnisch werd ich dir allerdings nicht allzuviel sagen können, meine stereoanlage ist mittlerweile ein wenig retro, auch wenn ich sie klanglich immer noch toll finde 
aber ein alter onkyo prologic receiver und weiss ich nicht wie alte boxen von schneider... 
ich ***** deswegen immer ein wenig auf die neuen tonformate..


----------



## Chris (25. Februar 2010)

ich hatte zum birthday die matrix triologie,auf bluray, geschenkt bekommen


----------



## Stormbringer (25. Februar 2010)

matrix auf hd sollte man schon haben. 
hab gerade wieder drei neuzugänge:
underworld 1 und 2, 13th warrior - einfach unten in der sig auf *collection *klicken.


----------



## mixxed_up (26. Februar 2010)

Ich bete gerade dass dieses Jahr noch sowas wie eine Star Wars "Big Box" auf BD rauskommt, mit allen 6 Teilen. Sowas muss einfach sein, ich frage mich schon warum es sowas nicht schon auf DVD kam ...


----------



## Stormbringer (26. Februar 2010)

mixxed, ist aber noch nix angekündigt, right?
es besteht die hoffnung das vielleicht die ein- oder andere szene noch eingefügt wird. bei GL dauert das halt immer etwas länger. 

alien fehlt auch noch... ich hab hier noch ne code1-dvd-quadbox - die muss ich bei gelegenheit irgendwo abstoßen.


----------



## mixxed_up (26. Februar 2010)

Ähm, Szenen eingefügt, und das bei Star Wars? Sind die nicht schon überarbeitet?


----------



## feivel (27. Februar 2010)

ok...matrix ist angekommen...Testschauen folgt allerdings später..


muss mir erst noch 10 folgen eines animes reinziehen


----------



## JimPanske (27. Februar 2010)

174. Wächter der Wüste
175. Babylon A.D. Steelbook (FR Import)


----------



## mixxed_up (28. Februar 2010)

Lohnt es sich Inglourius Bastards zu kaufen?


----------



## Two-Face (28. Februar 2010)

Wenn du auf eine klischeehafte Schilderung des 2. Weltkrieges aus U.S.-Sicht stehst, dann ja.


----------



## »EraZeR« (28. Februar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Wenn du auf eine klischeehafte Schilderung des 2. Weltkrieges aus U.S.-Sicht stehst, dann ja.



Wenn nicht, empfehle ich dir Band of Brothers.


----------



## Professor Frink (28. Februar 2010)

hehe, dann kommt mal meine fette BluRay Sammlung

1. Frost/ Nixon

des wars dann auch schon^^


----------



## feivel (1. März 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich Inglourius Bastards zu kaufen?




halte ich für geldverschwendung


----------



## DragsterX (1. März 2010)

Ich habe:
King Kong (Extended)
Die Insel
Transformers 1 + 2
Terminator 4 (Fehlkauf )
Star Wars Episode 1 bis 3 (sind aber erst im Warenkorb bei Amazon ^^)

bzw. warte ich noch bis Herr der Ringe auf Blu Ray (Extended) erscheint...


----------



## Chris (1. März 2010)

Inglourious Basterds ist bei mir dazu gekommen


----------



## feivel (1. März 2010)

die starwars teile werden vermutlich sehr lange im warenkorb liegen noch?


----------



## Sash (1. März 2010)

hdr kommt ja nun.. aber die erste version nicht kaufen! wartet lieber auf die special directors extended version die nochmal 20-30min länger geht.


----------



## Menthe (1. März 2010)

So seit Freitag noch:

Berlin Calling

dazu gekommen.


----------



## mixxed_up (1. März 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> hdr kommt ja nun.. aber die erste version nicht kaufen! wartet lieber auf die special directors extended version die nochmal 20-30min länger geht.



Nun ja, das ist wie so oft Geschmackssache. HdR ist auch ohne SEE Zusatz schon lang. Mit SEE sind die Filme fast 4 Stunden lang. Wenige haben Lust sich so lange vor den Fernseher zu setzen. Wahrscheinlich würden die Dinger dann auch gesplittet sein auf 2 BDs weils einfach nicht raufpasst, oder man nimmt einbußen in der Bildqualität hin. Nichts desto trotz würde ich solange warten.


----------



## Stormbringer (1. März 2010)

HDR ohne SEE kommt mir erst gar nicht ins haus.


----------



## exa (1. März 2010)

die Witzbolde hätten auch einfach die BDs mit beiden Versionen austatten können, und dann wählt man im Menü , welche man denn nun schauen will, ist ja technisch ohne Probs machbar...

aber nein, da müssen erst noch ein paar Kunden abgemolken werden, die darauf nicht achten...


----------



## Two-Face (1. März 2010)

Beide Fassungen in HD verbrauchen aber jede Menge Speicherplatz somit sind evtl. mehrere Scheiben vonnöten, welches eine solche Box extrem Teuer machen würde.


----------



## exa (1. März 2010)

ich denke es wäre ohne Problem machbar, die zusätzlichen Szenen in einer Playlist für die Kinofassung einfach auszulassen...

Meine Illuminatidisk ist auch nicht doppelt so groß, nur weil 2 Versionen drauf sind...


----------



## mixxed_up (1. März 2010)

Trotzdem würden die zusätzlichen Szenen den Bogen wahrscheinlich überspannen und eine 2. Disc nötig machen. Sowas ist am blödesten.


----------



## exa (1. März 2010)

naja, auf DVD wars ja auch so, dass die SEE Variante pro Film 2 Discs gebraucht hat...

aber ganz ehrlich glaube ich, dass es ohne Probleme machbar ist, wenn man sich in den Sprachen beschränkt...

man hört von sehr vielen Blu-Rays, das diese ohne jegliche Komprimierung mit nur einer Tonspur auf 25 GB passen!


----------



## »EraZeR« (1. März 2010)

Es würde ja reichen, wenn sie die Deutsche und vielleicht noch die Englische Sprache drauf packen würden, alles andere ist verschwendung. Französisch oder so braucht keiner.


----------



## DragsterX (2. März 2010)

feivel schrieb:


> die starwars teile werden vermutlich sehr lange im warenkorb liegen noch?


 
Wahrscheinlich  60 € ist doch etwas viel.


----------



## feivel (2. März 2010)

O_o

ich meinte eher weils noch dauern wird..


----------



## DragsterX (3. März 2010)

Gnah, stimmt. Die gibts noch gar nicht auf BluRay. Aber eigentlich meinte ich die Spiderman Trilogie


----------



## feivel (3. März 2010)

spiderman und darth vader kann man schon mal verwechseln


----------



## Sash (3. März 2010)

jo und wie.. spiderman auf astma, lol..
star wars ist so ne sache, wie georg die filme rausbringt ist so eine sache, wie auch disney mit einigen klassikern..


----------



## DragsterX (3. März 2010)

Spiderman und Darth Vader sehen sich zum Verwechseln ähnlich. Beide tragen doch Kostüme und jeder besitzt Kräfte, also was willst du


----------



## feivel (3. März 2010)

luke ...ch ch....ch....ch..ich bin die spinne itsy bitsy ch...ch....ch..

@sash.
leider ist das wahr...
ich hab eine disneysammelwütige freundin....

die gibt schon mal 50 euro für eine DVD aus, weil disney die teile mal wieder im tresor hat..

zum glück konnte ich ihr könig der löwen ausreden....


----------



## DragsterX (3. März 2010)

feivel schrieb:


> luke ...ch ch....ch....ch..ich bin die spinne itsy bitsy ch...ch....ch..




wtf... König der Löwen bei Amazon (neu) 111 €


----------



## feivel (3. März 2010)

ja...erfasst...

die schöne und das biest ist auch nicht wirklich günstig 

zum glück hatte sie den schon.

welcher übrigens wohl dieses jahr auf blu-ray erscheinen wird, und welchen ich wohl dann selbst kaufen werde.


----------



## Flotter Geist (6. März 2010)

Hab mir heute "John Carpenter´s Das Ding" auf BluRay geholt.
Hab den Film seit Ewigkeiten auf DVD gesucht ,aber nie gefunden.


----------



## Sash (6. März 2010)

lion king wird nicht mehr hergestellt, seit ein paar jahren schon. deswegen der preis.. ist typisch disney, einige filme kommen sofort auf dvd raus und die gibts dann ewig, einige wie das dschungelbuch brauchen jahrzehnte!!! bis es sie überhaupt irgendwie gibt, und einige kommen normal raus, aber werden nach 2j oder so wieder vom markt genommen, wie lion king. findet disney wohl witzig.
edit: sag deiner freundin sie darf sich auf oktober 2011 freuen, dann soll der film wieder rauskommen. also könig der löwen, platinum edit.


----------



## exa (6. März 2010)

ja meine freundin ist auch auf disney trip, die bringen alle 7 Jahre glaub ich 2 Filme für kurze Zeit auf den Markt, und dann sind se wieder weg...


----------



## feivel (7. März 2010)

mit 7 jahren liegst du richtig...allerdings gibts die platinum edition nicht mehr...damit liegst du falsch...
jetzt heisst das diamond edition 
und die reihenfolge wird wohl neu gestartet
dumbo hatte für ein wiedererscheinen jetzt zumindest keine 7 jahre gebraucht


----------



## enterthephil (7. März 2010)

So, seit nem guten Monat in ich auch im FullHD Geschäft und es hat sich schon einiges angesmmelt


----------



## enterthephil (7. März 2010)

und diese noch


----------



## JimPanske (8. März 2010)

176. Die purpurnen Flüsse
177. Brügge sehen... und sterben?
178. Walking Tall
179. The Italian Job
180. Illuminati Collectors Book inkl. Buchstützen
181. The Fighters
182. Kickboxer
183. War


----------



## »EraZeR« (8. März 2010)

Gladiator als Extendet Version


----------



## mixxed_up (8. März 2010)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Gladiator als Extendet Version



Echt? Konntest du nicht noch ein wenig warten? Bald kommt ein neues HD Master raus, um für bessere Bilduqualität zu sorgen.

@ JimPanske

Du bist ein wahrer Fr3@k!


----------



## »EraZeR« (8. März 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Echt? Konntest du nicht noch ein wenig warten? Bald kommt ein neues HD Master raus, um für bessere Bilduqualität zu sorgen.



Davon wusste ich nichts . Naja sind nur ca. 10€ gewesen.


----------



## mixxed_up (8. März 2010)

Die Gladiator BD hat viele Bildschwächen. Deshalb kommt der Film mir vor dem neuen HD Master nicht mal für 1 € ins Haus.

Nicht mehr lange dann kommt 2012 als Steelbook ins Haus.
Ich bin gespannt ob das Design noch geändert wird. Das UK Steelbook gefällt mir viel besser.


----------



## Chris (8. März 2010)

eben aus dem mediamarkt zurück gekehrt,im gepäck sind WOLVERINE und BLOOD DIAMANT


----------



## »EraZeR« (8. März 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Die Gladiator BD hat viele Bildschwächen. Deshalb kommt der Film mir vor dem neuen HD Master nicht mal für 1 € ins Haus.
> 
> Nicht mehr lange dann kommt 2012 als Steelbook ins Haus.
> Ich bin gespannt ob das Design noch geändert wird. Das UK Steelbook gefällt mir viel besser.



Ja gut, aber da ich die DVD Version nicht habe sind die 10€ bestimmt nicht falsch angelegt.

2012 habe ich auch vorbestellt. Freue mich schon auf die Zerstörungs-Bilder-Sound Orgie .


----------



## feivel (8. März 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Die Gladiator BD hat viele Bildschwächen. Deshalb kommt der Film mir vor dem neuen HD Master nicht mal für 1 € ins Haus.
> 
> Nicht mehr lange dann kommt 2012 als Steelbook ins Haus.
> Ich bin gespannt ob das Design noch geändert wird. Das UK Steelbook gefällt mir viel besser.




gladiator kauf ich auch erst mit dem neuen master


----------



## »EraZeR« (10. März 2010)

So heute kam wie gesagt Gladiator dazu, und noch The Day after Tomorrow und I Am Legend (für nen 10ner bei expert mitgenommen)


----------



## mixxed_up (10. März 2010)

2012 dauert nicht mehr lange. Aber ich bete dass der FSK 12 Flatschen nur aufgeklebt ist, sonst verschandelt das das ganze Steelbook.


----------



## feivel (10. März 2010)

heut Wickie mitgenommen..irgendwie gabs den beim Müller schon obwohl der Veröffentlichungstermin morgen erst sein sollte?!


----------



## HCN (10. März 2010)

Original oder zählen auch Images aus der Videothek?


----------



## Two-Face (10. März 2010)

Keiner will hier was von Raubkopierern wissen, also versuch erst gar nicht, deine gezogene bzw. gecrackte Sammlung hier zu präsentieren.


----------



## HCN (10. März 2010)

Schon gut, brauchst ja nicht gleich so unfreundlich werden....

im übrigen habe ich nur originale daheim, abgesehen von den Filme die hier in Deutschland beschlagnahmt wurden (hostel 2 usw)----


----------



## Two-Face (10. März 2010)

Sorry, ich hab was gegen Leute, die sich ihre Sachen, sei es nur Musik, Filme oder Spiele, klauen.


----------



## JimPanske (10. März 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> @ JimPanske
> 
> Du bist ein wahrer Fr3@k!



Warum?


----------



## Two-Face (10. März 2010)

JimPanske schrieb:


> Warum?



Weil nicht jeder wo viel Geld für Blu-Rays [FONT=&quot][/FONT]rausschmeißt bzw. ausgibt.


----------



## HCN (10. März 2010)

Tja Filme, die den Straftatbestand der Gewaltverherrlichung erfüllen, bekommt man aber leider nicht original in Deutschland.....


----------



## feivel (10. März 2010)

HCN schrieb:


> Tja Filme, die den Straftatbestand der Gewaltverherrlichung erfüllen, bekommt man aber leider nicht original in Deutschland.....


die frage ist, ob man die auch überhaupt in deutschland braucht 

abgesehen davon..doch da bin ich sicher man kriegt sie



Two-Face schrieb:


> Weil nicht jeder wo viel Geld für Blu-Rays  rausschmeißt bzw. ausgibt.




das ist tatsächlich sehr krass..und ich hab manchmal schon das gefühl zuviel für filme auszugeben XD


----------



## Two-Face (10. März 2010)

feivel schrieb:


> abgesehen davon..doch da bin ich sicher man kriegt sie



Japp, ich hab die Original-Fassung von bestimmten, beschlagnahmten Filmen und Spielen (die ich sicher nicht nennen darf) auch legal gekriegt.


----------



## feivel (10. März 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Japp, ich hab die Original-Fassung von _Halloween 2_ und _Hostel 2_ auch legal gekriegt. Nur dass sich der Verkäufer halt strafbar gemacht hat.




ich weiss nicht ob die die dvdbörsen kennst die manchmal durch münchen und andere orte touren..
da kriegt man jeden scheiss..ich hab da auch schon eine dvd "die wasserfolter" entdeckt...
und allerlei gewalttrash was es alles so gibt


----------



## Two-Face (10. März 2010)

Naja, der Verkäufer macht sich durch sowas strafbar, aber wenn man selber beschlagnahmte Filme und Spiele kauft, ist man soweit ich weiß aus dem Schneider.


----------



## HCN (10. März 2010)

Hmmm... auch wenn man eine HD bekommt und die dann ein solche Dinger finden, werden die dann eingezogen?

Denn mittlerweile werden ja echt viele Teile beschlagnahmt, Saw V usw....


----------



## Two-Face (10. März 2010)

Nö...ist ja keine Waffe o.ä.
Der Besitz ist nicht strafbar auch nicht der Kauf - nur der Verkauf.


----------



## Stormbringer (11. März 2010)

btw: bei amazon gibts den carpenter-klassiker "das ding aus einer anderen welt" als BD zum schleuderpreis (uncut, re-rated als 16er).


----------



## JimPanske (11. März 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Weil nicht jeder wo viel Geld für Blu-Rays rausschmeißt bzw. ausgibt.



Und was hat das mit Freak zu tun?

Ich sagte bereits ich kaufe alle Blu-rays zu Schnäppchenpreisen ein  " so viel Geld " ist es evtl. erst wenn man sich den gesamten Wert durchrechnet...

Um mal ein Schnäppchen einer anderen Kategorie aufzuzeigen:

Street Fighter IV - Collector's Edition: Playstation 3: Amazon.de: Games

Die hab ich für 14€ gekauft
*

*


----------



## feivel (11. März 2010)

gutes spiel..hab ich aber schon als games for windows version..aber wohl am thema vorbei


----------



## feivel (11. März 2010)

Gladiator - 10th Anniversary Edition [Blu-ray]: Amazon.de: David Hemmings, Derek Jacobi, Oliver Reed, Richard Harris, Russell Crowe, Ralph Moeller, Connie Nielsen, Joaquin Phoenix, Djimon Hounsou, Ridley Scott: DVD & Blu-ray

Gladiator in der neuen Fassung jetzt vorbestellbar.


----------



## Stormbringer (11. März 2010)

feivel schrieb:


> Gladiator - 10th Anniversary Edition [Blu-ray]: Amazon.de: David Hemmings, Derek Jacobi, Oliver Reed, Richard Harris, Russell Crowe, Ralph Moeller, Connie Nielsen, Joaquin Phoenix, Djimon Hounsou, Ridley Scott: DVD & Blu-ray
> 
> Gladiator in der neuen Fassung jetzt vorbestellbar.



ich glaube wer das steelbook bereits hat, kann daran beruhigt vorbeigehen. kein neuer content, angeblich nur ein neuer transfer - und ob er besser ist wird sich erst noch zeigen müssen.
fazit: brauch ich nicht.


----------



## feivel (12. März 2010)

ich geb dem ganzen eine chance..hab die alte version auf blu-ray bereits gekuckt, aber nicht gekauft


----------



## JimPanske (12. März 2010)

184. Reservoir Dogs Tin Box Collectors Edition (UK Import)
185. Fluch der Karibik 1
186. Public Enemies
187. Just Friends
188. Batmans Rückkehr


----------



## mixxed_up (12. März 2010)

Freak!
Ich will endlich ein Release Datum für Avatar!
Geiler wäre South Park Season 1 - 13 auf BD + Film. Außerdem noch die Simpsons 1 - 21 auf BD.
Ist was konkreteres jetzt zu Indiana Jones und Jurassic Park bekannt?


----------



## JimPanske (12. März 2010)

Ich hab eine extreme Abneigung gegenüber dem Wort " Freak " daher würde ich dich bitten ...


----------



## Sash (12. März 2010)

avatar kommt dezember 2010..


----------



## Two-Face (12. März 2010)

Der kommt wesentlich früher garantiert. Die Aussage "Dezember 2010" ist nur ein Platzhalter bei Amazon.de


----------



## Sash (12. März 2010)

ich hoffe es.. aber ich glaub nicht dran.


----------



## JimPanske (13. März 2010)

Avatar erscheint am 22.04.2010


----------



## feivel (13. März 2010)

die 3d fassung ist die die im dezember erscheint...wie jimpanske sagt erscheint avatar ende april


----------



## mixxed_up (13. März 2010)

Amazon schreibt bei JEDEM Film, wo noch nichts konkretes bekannt ist 31.12.XX. War bei Herr der Ringe auch so. Nach Aussage von Cameron soll Avatar zumindest in Amerika am 22. April erscheinen. Außerdem hofft er noch, dass die 3D Blu-ray Version im Herbst erscheinen kann.


----------



## feivel (13. März 2010)

heute Coraline bestellt bei Amazon


----------



## mixxed_up (13. März 2010)

Leider grad kein Geld, sonst hätte ich da auch zugeschlagen.
Finde den Film Spitze!


----------



## feivel (13. März 2010)

Fast & Furious 1-4 Box Set [Blu-ray] [2001]: Amazon.co.uk: Vin Diesel, Paul Walker: DVD

hier ist noch ein schnäppchen..aber dafür kein geld


----------



## nfsgame (13. März 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Amazon schreibt bei JEDEM Film, wo noch nichts konkretes bekannt ist 31.12.XX. War bei Herr der Ringe auch so. Nach Aussage von Cameron soll Avatar zumindest in Amerika am 22. April erscheinen. Außerdem hofft er noch, dass die 3D Blu-ray Version im Herbst erscheinen kann.


AVATAR - AUFBRUCH NACH PANDORA BLU-RAY - Film-Details

Der Termin wird wohl auch in DE eingehalten .

Achso: Bei mir ist noch Transformers 2 und Hancock dazugekommen. Bei Transformers 2 kann ich verstehen warum die BD Ton-Referenz ist - Alle Lautsprecher, allem voran der Subwoofer, sind im Dauereinsatz .


----------



## mixxed_up (13. März 2010)

Es ist doch nicht einmal sicher ob der wirklich am 22. April kommt. Bisher hat Fox das nicht einmal bestätigt. Außerdem war nur die Rede von den USA.


----------



## DragsterX (15. März 2010)

Dazu gekommen sind bei mir:

Apocalypto
Stirb langsam 4.0
Eagle Eye
und Gladiator (meine Fresse, was ne schlechte Quali...  )


----------



## feivel (15. März 2010)

DragsterX schrieb:


> und Gladiator (meine Fresse, was ne schlechte Quali...  )


hat ja auch hier keiner empfohlen die blu-ray jetzt schon zu kaufen, sondern zu warten auf das neue master


----------



## DragsterX (15. März 2010)

Jo, hätte ich die Rezensionen auf Amazon gelesen, hätte ich gewusst, dass im Mai die neue BluRay rauskommt... 

War aber glaub ich auch das erste Mal das ich keine Rezension gelesen habe... und das hab ich nun davon


----------



## exa (15. März 2010)

schicks doch zurück, fernabsatzgesetz sei dank...


----------



## DragsterX (15. März 2010)

> Kein gesetzliches Widerrufsrecht bestand bei Fernabsatzverträgen
> 
> zur Lieferung von Audio- oder Videoaufzeichnungen oder von Software, sofern die gelieferten Datenträger vom Verbraucher entsiegelt worden waren...


Ich schätze mal einfach so zurück schicken ist nicht, da ich die BluRay bereits geöffnet habe und somit die Plastikfolie-zugeschweißt-dings-da  entfernt habe.


----------



## feivel (15. März 2010)

glaub ich auch nicht...eigentlich kannst du sie so nur weiterverkaufen


----------



## der_yappi (15. März 2010)

Triple xXx
Triple xXx - The Next Level
Gran Torino
Burn After Reading
Operation Kingdom
Miami Vice
Wall E
Le Grand Bleu - Im Rausch der Tiefe
Terminator 2
Troja
Departed - Unter Feinden
Van Helsing
Training Day
Ronin (bestellt)
Die Verurteilten (bestellt)
wird fortgesetzt...


----------



## feivel (16. März 2010)

heute dazugekommen: Coraline (war die 10,97 Euro Bestellung bei Amazon)

hab kurz mal aus Neugierde de 3D Fassung getestet, und muss echt zugeben, dass die für RotGrünBrillen erstaunlich gut funktioniert...bin positiv überrascht,
hatte das vorher nur mal bei My Bloody Valentine getestet, da wars eher billig.

Ansonsten wollt ich den Film aber auch wegen der schönen Geschichte haben, wer Tim Burton mag, mag auch Coraline, mutmaß ich mal


----------



## mixxed_up (16. März 2010)

So, jetzt hat Fox es bestätigt. Avatar wird hierzulande am 23. April auf BD kommen. Und das im Pappschuber OHNE FSK.


----------



## JimPanske (16. März 2010)

Heute neu:

189. State Of Play
190. Forrest Gump
191. Zeiten des Aufruhrs
192. Saturday Night Fever


----------



## mixxed_up (16. März 2010)

Gib mal ein paar ab.XD


----------



## JimPanske (16. März 2010)

Nö xD


----------



## Chris (17. März 2010)

Underworld Evolution ist heut dazu gekommen


----------



## mixxed_up (17. März 2010)

Für die Steelbook Käufer von 2012 und District 9:
Der FSK Flatschen wird abziehbar sein. Ich habe extra bei Sony nachgefragt.


----------



## Two-Face (17. März 2010)

Was habt ihr eigentlich immer mit euren FSK-Kennzeichen? Hallo, die neuen sehen sehr annehmbar aus und stören auch nicht.


----------



## mixxed_up (17. März 2010)

Boah, der war gut. Die stören ja echt kein bisschen, sind nur das erste was einem ins Auge fällt. Steelbooks mit festem FSK Flatschen sehen einfach nur  aus.


----------



## Two-Face (17. März 2010)

Sind dir die hässlichen, alten lieber? Die Altersfreigabe gehört irgendwie zum Film (oder Spiel) dazu (so eine Kontrolle muss halt auch sein) und die neuen, größeren sehen wesentlich moderner aus - micht stört das überhaupt nicht.


----------



## mixxed_up (17. März 2010)

Da bist du der einzige mit der Meinung. Die alten Zeichen waren klein und Diskret, störten nicht. Doch das was jetzt drauf ist ist der absolute Crap. Das verschandelt das ganze Cover und blockiert die künstlerische Freiheit.


----------



## Two-Face (17. März 2010)

Künstlerische Freiheit blockieren? Hallo, die sind doch z.T. transparent.


----------



## mixxed_up (17. März 2010)

Es gibt nunmal leute die großen Wert auf Flatschenfreihe Cover legen. Das solltest du akzeptieren.


----------



## Two-Face (17. März 2010)

Mir doch egal, ob es mit FSK/USK-Kennzeichen ist oder nicht - mich stört es nicht und ich finde die neuen einfach attraktiver als die alten - und idiotensicher, hier weiß der Verkäufer sofort, ab wie viel Jahren das Spiel/der Film freigegeben ist.

Und wie gesagt, so ein Kennzeichen gehört zum Cover dazu.


----------



## mixxed_up (17. März 2010)

In allen anderen Ländern sind diese Kennzeichen klein Diskret ... deshalb importieren mittlerweile viele Leute.


----------



## FortunaGamer (17. März 2010)

Ich habe letzten Donnerstag ein par neue Blue Ray`s gekauft. Alle drei Bourne Teile und Transformers 1 hat alles zusammen keine 40€ gekostet. Davor habe ich noch Hellboy Die Goldene Arme gekauft für 10€. Meine ganze Sammlung muss ich mal auflisten.


----------



## mixxed_up (18. März 2010)

Ich habe heute wieder einen Film vorbestellt und einen storniert. Und zwar habe ich Avatar storniert und Avatar bestellt. Aber Avatar in der Schuber Version, damit ich das FSK Flatschen nicht ertragen muss. Bei dem Cover muss das frei sein!


----------



## »EraZeR« (19. März 2010)

Bei mir heute neu dazugekommen:

Star Wars - The Clone Wars (Hat das Prädikat, besonders wertvoll zu sein )
Star Wars - The Clone Wars Season 1 (Geile Box!)
The Fast and The Furious - Neues Modell, Originalteile (dämliche deutsche Übersetzung )
Terminator 4
Die Bourne Triology

Genau 100,90€ bezahlt, finde ich einen guten Preis für so eine Flut von Filmen.


----------



## Two-Face (19. März 2010)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Star Wars - The Clone Wars (Hat das Prädikat, besonders wertvoll zu sein )


War das jetzt sarkastisch gemeint?


----------



## »EraZeR« (19. März 2010)

Nein, auf der Verpackung war ein Kleber wo drauf stand Zitat: "Prädikat besonders Wertvoll" von der Fbw Filmbewertungsstelle Wiesbaden


----------



## Two-Face (19. März 2010)

Bei mir stand das nicht drauf - mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass der Film überhaupt nicht wertvoll war.


----------



## mixxed_up (19. März 2010)

Hat einer schon This is It? Lohnt es sich den zuzulegen?


----------



## Two-Face (19. März 2010)

Ich hab ihm mir auf DVD zugelegt, weil ich nich wusste, dass es den auch auf Blu-Ray gibt - hmm, also ich fand' ihn für Michael Jackson Liebhaber vielleicht ganz super, aber ich kann mich halt für solche Musikvorstellungen nicht wirklich begeistern.


----------



## »EraZeR« (20. März 2010)

Habe mir heute bei Saturn Independence Day mitgenommen (Auch viele DVD's für 4.99€ Stirb Langsam 1 Steel! Die Mumie 1&2 uvm. Echte Schnäpchen!)


----------



## feivel (20. März 2010)

hab den auch schon mal günstig gekauft...der is immer noch recht gut


----------



## mixxed_up (20. März 2010)

Den werde ich mir auf absehbare Zeit wohl auch noch zulegen müssen. Wie ist denn so die Bildqualität?

2012 kostet nur noch 18,99 € als Steelbook. Ein Glück dass ich die Vorbesteller Garantie habe, das heißt ich bekomme den günstigsten Preis bis zum Release.


----------



## »EraZeR« (20. März 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> 2012 kostet nur noch 18,99 € als Steelbook. Ein Glück dass ich die Vorbesteller Garantie habe, das heißt ich bekomme den günstigsten Preis bis zum Release.



Habe mich auch gefreut!


----------



## mixxed_up (20. März 2010)

Schade finde ich nur dass es Emmerichs letzter Katastrophenfilm ist.
Er sagt er weiß nicht was er sonst noch kaputt machen soll.
Dann soll er eben nen anderen Planeten zerstören.


----------



## feivel (20. März 2010)

vielleicht erzählt er uns als nächstes die schöpfungsgeschte neu


----------



## Two-Face (21. März 2010)

Keine Katastrophenfilme mehr von Emmerich? Na endlich, wurde aber auch Zeit.


----------



## feivel (23. März 2010)

apropos..hab grad 2012 vorbestellt


----------



## mixxed_up (23. März 2010)

Du bist ja schnell, mein Steelbook wurde schon verschickt!


----------



## Menthe (23. März 2010)

Ab dem 6.4 Herr der Ringe die Gefährten im Steelbook.


----------



## mixxed_up (23. März 2010)

Keinen Bock auf SEE? Die Blu-ray soll Qualitativ nicht so super sein, zumindest der erste Teil.


----------



## Menthe (23. März 2010)

Ne, mir reicht die Kinofassung. Und von der Qualität her, der Film hat ja schon einige Jährchen aufem Buckel. Besser als DVD siehts aber alle mal aus.


----------



## Two-Face (23. März 2010)

Naja, wenn ich mal bedenke, dass ich für alle drei Teile in Special Extended Edition über 135€ ausgegeben habe....
Nö danke, aber mir kann die Blu-Ray-Version gestohlen bleiben.


----------



## Menthe (23. März 2010)

Hab damals für die Trilogie (DVD und Kinofassung) 20€ bezahlt. Da passt das schon mit den BluRay's^^


----------



## mixxed_up (23. März 2010)

Nur dass du heute für EINEN Film 20 E bezahlst, nicht für alle 3.


----------



## Two-Face (24. März 2010)

Hmm, also mir ist letztens auf Amzon.de eine Blu-Ray für um die 7€ untergekommen..


----------



## mixxed_up (24. März 2010)

Welche denn? Die billigste die ich dauerhaft erlebt habe war Quantum Trost für 8,89.


----------



## Two-Face (24. März 2010)

Puuhhh....weiß ich jetzt nicht mehr, könnten auch 10€ gewesen sein.


----------



## mixxed_up (24. März 2010)

7 € ist jetzt nicht sooo realistisch. Amazon hatte einmal _Mamma Mia_ für ne halbe Stunde oder so auf *4,99 *runtergesetzt. Das ist wahrhaftig ein Hammerpreis! Das ist der niedrigste DVD Preis, und das bei einer BD!


----------



## feivel (24. März 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Du bist ja schnell, mein Steelbook wurde schon verschickt!




naja....egal 
hatte auch erstmal wichtigeres zu tun (prüfungszeit bei mir)

herr der ringe würde ich nur in der special edition kaufen...die kinofassung hab ich auf dvd...und deswegen kann ich auch durchaus noch warten


----------



## mixxed_up (24. März 2010)

Heute neu dazugekommen: 2012
Flatschen ist nur aufgeklebt, zum Glück ...


----------



## Two-Face (24. März 2010)

Da ich heute nach der Schule noch kurz in die Stadt gekommen bin, hab ich mir gleich _2012_ im Steelbook gekauft. Interessant, dass mich die Verkäuferin darauf hingewiesen hat, dass es eine Blu-Ray ist, die ich mir da gerade kaufen will. Offenbar verkaufen sich so wenig davon, dass die Verkäufer gleich davon ausgehen, wenn sich doch mal jemand eine Blu-Ray kauft, sich der Käufer verguckt haben könnte.


----------



## mixxed_up (24. März 2010)

Das 2012 Steelbook gibt es doch nur bei amazon?!

In der Videothek ist das auch so, dass man immer gefragt wird ob Blu-ray richtig ist. Gibt es denn auch Idioten die BDs kaufen und das im DVD Player abspielen wollen?


----------



## Two-Face (24. März 2010)

Hab ich mir zunächst auch gedacht, aber es waren auch Steelbooks im Regal (so um die 4 Stück).
K.a. wo die das herbekommen haben.


----------



## mixxed_up (24. März 2010)

Sehr komisch. Wenigstens ist bei 2012 genug Bonusmaterial dabei!
Kann ich gleich auf meinem neuen PoowerDVD 10 abspielen.


----------



## Two-Face (24. März 2010)

Hmm, ich muss sagen ausstattungsäßig tuhen sich die Blu-Rays noch schwer an DVDs ranzukommen - hauptsächlich was Verpackungsinhalt betrifft.
Meine unzähligen Spezial-Versionen von Film-DVDs (_Herr der Ringe_, _Pearl Harbour_, _Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod_, _Das Piano_, _Der dritte Mann_, _Matrix_, _Gangs of New York_, _Titanic_ und haufenweise andere) machen neben den Blu-Ray-Special-Editions einen sehr guten, wenn nicht gar teils besseren Eindruck.


----------



## mixxed_up (24. März 2010)

Hm Naja, wie viele Stunden Bonusmaterial waren es bei HdR nochmal?
Zb. bei Star Wars und Indiana Jones könnte ich nicht genug vom Bonusmaterial bekommen. Deshalb finde ich es Schade, dass das bei den BDs noch nicht standardmäßig so ist. Vielleicht liegts an den hohen Kosten, sodass man keine zusätzliche Disc beilegen konnte?


----------



## Two-Face (24. März 2010)

Soooo brutal viel würde das auch nicht kosten. 
Die Collector's Edition von _Batman: The Dark Knight_ war genauso teuer wie die Special Extended Edition von _Der Herr der Ringe_. _Der Seltsame Fall des Benjamin Button_ hat mit Schuber, zusätzlicher Blu-Ray und Verpackungsfeatures (Tagebuchausschnitte) auch nur 17,99 gekostet.
Die 2-Disc-Edition von _Keinohrhasen_, welche neben zusätzlicher Blu-Ray sogar noch eine zusätzliche DVD beinhaltet auch nur um die 17,50 (zumindest, als ich sie gekauft hatte).
Spietzenreiter beim Bonusmaterial ist aber immernoch die Ultimate Matrix Collection (welche mich damals über 100€ gekostet hat, den teuersten Filmdatenträger, den ich mir je zugelegt habe) mit über 100 Stunden Zusatzfeatures.


----------



## mixxed_up (24. März 2010)

100 Stunden??? HOLY FUCKING SHIT. Wer guckt sich das an? Wieviel hast du von dem Material schon gesehen?

Ich zieh mir gerade die 2012 Features rein, habe ich bei Iron Man auch gemacht.


----------



## »EraZeR« (24. März 2010)

Wie ist der Film Bild und Soundtechnisch? . Warte noch auf meine Steel.


----------



## Two-Face (24. März 2010)

Naja, eigentlich sind es nur 33 Stunden, aber der Großteil wird durch die Massen an Online-Features ausgemacht.


----------



## mixxed_up (24. März 2010)

Bild hat nur sehr wenige Schwachstellen, ist äußerst nah an Refferenz. Zum Ton kann ich nichts sagen, da ich nur Stereo habe. Der Ton soll ebenfalls sehr gut gelunge sein, laut berichten auf Blu-ray Disc.de. Wenn ihr da noch nicht angemeldet seid, unbedingt machen!


----------



## »EraZeR« (24. März 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Wenn ihr da noch nicht angemeldet seid, unbedingt machen!



Bin ich schon. Ja gut, mit Stereo kannste wirklich schlecht Eindrücke schildern, dann muss ich mich noch ein bischen Gedulden.


----------



## nfsgame (24. März 2010)

*klopf*, ich hab mich gerade mal aussm Wohn-/Schlafzimmer rausgefegt. Musste gucken ob das Haus noch steht . Nee Spaß beiseite, die 2012-BD ist echt gelungen , ich fands bei mir besser als im Kino.

@»EraZeR«: Wie heißt du denn da?


----------



## mixxed_up (24. März 2010)

Komisch, sehr viele Leute fanden den Film angeblich schlecht, aber alle haben wir den Film schon einen Tag bevor er überhaupt offiziell in den Handel kommt.


----------



## »EraZeR« (24. März 2010)

Ich habe euch beide mal auf BluRay-Disc.de geaddet.

Also ich denke mir wird der Film bei mir auch sehr gut gefallen. Die Anlage ist ja gott sei Dank noch rechtzeitig gekommen. Freue mich schon drauf. Finde es BTW echt super von Sony, dass die auf Ihre BD immer HD Ton drauf tun!


----------



## mixxed_up (24. März 2010)

Ja stimmt. Bei District 9 ist NUR HD Ton bei! Danke Sony! Bei District 9 kommt auch das Steelbook zu mir, da freue ich mich besonders drauf.


----------



## »EraZeR« (24. März 2010)

Werdet ihr bei der kommenden MediaMarkt Aktion zuschlagen? Da sind wieder mal super Angebote bei! Das wird wieder Geld kosten


----------



## mixxed_up (24. März 2010)

Nö, ich kaufe nie bei MM ein.


----------



## nfsgame (24. März 2010)

Was für eine Aktion ist das denn?

Achso: Ich glaub wir sollten mal nen BluRay-Talk-Thread eröffnen .


----------



## »EraZeR« (24. März 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Nö, ich kaufe nie bei MM ein.



Ich auch nicht, aber Amazon zieht bei den Preisen immer mit und so kommt man günstig ran .


----------



## exa (24. März 2010)

Zu Matrix:

naja allein die Animatrix sind ja schon ziemlich viel, dann noch zu jedem Film die Bonusdisc, und dann das Material speziell für die Ultimate Edition...

sdas beste Bonusmaterial hatte aber immernoch HdR SEE


----------



## Two-Face (24. März 2010)

Also so überragend finde ich die SEEs von Der Herr der Ringe auch wieder nicht. Wenn man mal vergleicht, dass für 6, respektive 7 Stunden Bonusmaterial gleicht eine SEE nötig war, wobei STAR WARS: Episode 1-3 es nur eine einzige Version, mit zwei DVDs, dafür aber über 6 Stunden-Bonus-Matrial pro Film war, dann stellt das nie Notwendigkeit einer solchen SEE schon ziemlich in Frage.


----------



## feivel (25. März 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Bild hat nur sehr wenige Schwachstellen, ist äußerst nah an Refferenz. Zum Ton kann ich nichts sagen, da ich nur Stereo habe. Der Ton soll ebenfalls sehr gut gelunge sein, laut berichten auf Blu-ray Disc.de. Wenn ihr da noch nicht angemeldet seid, unbedingt machen!



bin dort auch angemeldet, und les da auch jeden tag...manchmal frustrierend wieviel man verleitet ist, auszugeben wegen dieser seite


----------



## feivel (25. März 2010)

2012 ist heute im Briefkasten gewesen 
werd ich heute dann endlich auch mal sehen

zum Thema Animatrix..ich mag Matrix..aber das Ding hasse ich, ein großer großer Fehlkauf war die DVD damals..das wär höchstens als Extra auf der DVD ok gewesen.

daher:

ich aktualisier mal meine Liste:


​ *Filmliste von feivel*
​ 
*1. *
*2012*

*2. *
*300*

*3. *
*Appleseed Ex Machina*

*4. *
*AVP - Alien vs. Predator 1 & 2 Doppelpack*

*5. *
*Batman Begins*

*6. *
*Coraline 3D*

*7. *
*Das fünfte Element*

*8. *
*Das Parfum - Die Geschichte eines Mörders*

*9. *
*Der seltsame Fall des Benjamin Button (2-Disc  Edition)*

*10. *
*Der Tag, an dem die Erde stillstand (2008)*

*11. *
*Die Matrix-Trilogie (3 Discs)*

*12. *
*Die Reise der Pinguine*

*13. *
*Eden Log*

*14. *
*Gran Torino*

*15. *
*I am Legend*

*16. *
*Independence Day*

*17. *
*Mission: Impossible - Ultimate Collection (UK  Import)*

*18. *
*Monster*

*19. *
*Planet Terror*

*20. *
*Ratatouille*

*21. *
*Terminator 4 - Die Erlösung - Director's Cut*

*22. *
*The Dark Knight - 2 Disc Special Edition*

*23. *
*The Day After Tomorrow*

*24. *
*The Fountain*

*25. *
*The Machinist (Erstauflage)*

*26. *
*V wie Vendetta*

*27. *
*Van Helsing*

*28. *
*Wickie und die starken Männer*

*29. *
*Wie ein einziger Tag*


----------



## bobby (25. März 2010)

Ja toll bei mir ist auch 2012 angekommen,mal schauen wie gut der Ton ist bei meinen Lautsprechern 7.2 ist. (Teufel Theater Hybrid 5----Receiver Onkyo 806--LG BD 390)


----------



## feivel (25. März 2010)

bobby schrieb:


> Ja toll bei mir ist auch 2012 angekommen,mal schauen wie gut der Ton ist bei meinen Lautsprechern 7.2 ist. (Teufel Theater Hybrid 5----Receiver Onkyo 806--LG BD 390)





du willst mich neidisch machen oder??? 

ich hab nen onkyo sv-535 und 2 alte schneiderboxen


----------



## exa (25. März 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Also so überragend finde ich die SEEs von Der Herr der Ringe auch wieder nicht. Wenn man mal vergleicht, dass für 6, respektive 7 Stunden Bonusmaterial gleicht eine SEE nötig war, wobei STAR WARS: Episode 1-3 es nur eine einzige Version, mit zwei DVDs, dafür aber über 6 Stunden-Bonus-Matrial pro Film war, dann stellt das nie Notwendigkeit einer solchen SEE schon ziemlich in Frage.



das SEE war mehr für die Filme...

ich finde die rund 12 Stunden Material sind sehr gut, vor allem, weil sie bewusst gedreht worden sind, und nicht wie so oft mit der Handkamera dabeigestanden...


----------



## mixxed_up (25. März 2010)

feivel schrieb:


> bin dort auch angemeldet, und les da auch jeden tag...manchmal frustrierend wieviel man verleitet ist, auszugeben wegen dieser seite




Dito.
Da habe ich zuerst gelesen dass 2012 im März rauskommt und vorzubestellen ist ... und das hab ich dann auch geich getan.


----------



## Flotter Geist (25. März 2010)

Hab mir eben *Public Enemies* für 9.99€ geholt


----------



## Two-Face (25. März 2010)

exa schrieb:


> das SEE war mehr für die Filme...
> 
> ich finde die rund 12 Stunden Material sind sehr gut, vor allem, weil sie bewusst gedreht worden sind, und nicht wie so oft mit der Handkamera dabeigestanden...



Dafür konnten die SEEs qualitativ respektive technisch nicht mit den STAR WARS: Episode 1-3-DVDs mithalten - Bildquali und Sound waren zu jeder Zeit besser, wie mir aufgefallen ist. Auch wenn man sich über die Filme streitet, mit den DVDs hat Lucasfilm alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## mixxed_up (25. März 2010)

Die Star Wars BDs burnen bestimmt alles weg.
Freu mich schon auf die, ich hoffe das kommt noch dieses Jahr. Jurassic Park schadet bestimmt auch nicht.


----------



## »EraZeR« (25. März 2010)

Heute ist bei mir die 2012 Steelbook Edition angekommen.

Amazon hat mir 18.97€ berechnet, der Preis stand gestern aber bei 16,89€, bekomme ich den Rest gutgeschrieben?


----------



## feivel (25. März 2010)

hab ihn heute geschaut...gegen ende etwas langatmig..aber klasse effekte..hat mir spass gemacht


----------



## mixxed_up (25. März 2010)

@ erazer

eigentlich solltest du das gutgeschrieben bekommen ...


----------



## »EraZeR« (26. März 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> @ erazer
> 
> eigentlich solltest du das gutgeschrieben bekommen ...



Ja mal schaun was kommt. Habe gerade gesehen, dass es auch bei Expert wieder angebote gibt. Werde die mir morgen mal holen, dann muss ich nicht auf die Lieferung warten.


----------



## Chris (1. April 2010)

heut dazu gekommen...2012 und Fantastic Four Rise of the Silver Surfer


----------



## »EraZeR« (1. April 2010)

Heute neu bei mir:

Star Trek (endlich für 14€)
300
Crank - Extended Version 
Das Fünfte Element
Fantastic Four 1&2 Steelbook


----------



## Menthe (1. April 2010)

Soll ich mir 2012 kaufen?^^ Ich bin grad voll am überlegen. 21€ fürs Steelbook.


----------



## mixxed_up (1. April 2010)

Zu teuer, wir haben es für 16,89 gekriegt.
Aber es ist sein Geld schon wert finde ich. Btw. solltest du sowas in den "BluRay Talk Thread" in der Rumpelkammer schrieben.


----------



## Menthe (1. April 2010)

Ups im Thread vertan


----------



## feivel (1. April 2010)

habe heute königreich der himmel und city of ember gekauft


----------



## Menthe (1. April 2010)

Bei mir ist Taxi 3 dazu gekommen.


----------



## uuodan (2. April 2010)

Wir haben bisher nur...

Pan's Labyrinth
Reservoir Dogs
Ratatouille
The Limits Of Control
Sweeney Todd
The Fountain
James Bond - Casino Royale
Australia
Illuminati


----------



## »EraZeR« (2. April 2010)

Hier nochmal zur Übersicht .

*>>> *BluLife Blu-ray Filmliste von EraZeR auf bluray-disc.de


----------



## Menthe (3. April 2010)

So vorhin 2012 im Steelbook bestellt, mal schauen wann es da ist.


----------



## JimPanske (6. April 2010)

Das sind meine frischesten:

193. Toy Story 1
194. Toy Story 2
195. Sweeney Todd Steelbook (UK Import)
196. 2012 Steelbook
197. 2012 Steelbook (AU Import)
198. Men In Black Steelbook
199. Gladiator Steelbook (FR Import)
200. Memorie di una Geisha (Die Geisha) Steelbook (IT Import)
201. Into The Wild
202. Klick


----------



## »EraZeR« (6. April 2010)

Warum 2 mal 2012?


----------



## JimPanske (7. April 2010)

Weil ich Steelbooksammler bin und beide untersch. Artworks haben ...


----------



## »EraZeR« (7. April 2010)

Und nur deshalb kauft man sich 2mal den gleichen Film? Also mal ehrlich, das finde ich Geldverschwendung.


----------



## Two-Face (7. April 2010)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Und nur deshalb kauft man sich 2mal den gleichen Film? Also mal ehrlich, das finde ich Geldverschwendung.



Da muss ich dir allerdings recht geben.


----------



## JimPanske (7. April 2010)

Jeder wie er möchte


----------



## Menthe (7. April 2010)

Seit gerade eben noch:

2012 im Steelbook


----------



## JimPanske (8. April 2010)

203. Il Gladiatore Steelbook (IT Import)


----------



## Paddi1232 (10. April 2010)

Hier mal meine:

Fluch der Karibik 1
Fluch der Karibik 2
Fluch der Karibik 3
Die Mumie
Die Mumie kehrt zurück
Die Mumie 3
The Transporter
Crank
Crank 2
Asterix bei den Olympischen Spielen
10.000 BC
300
Inglorious Basterds
der Ja-Sager
Pans Labyrinth
The Dark Knight
Der Schuh des Manitu
I Am Legend
Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas
Tintenherz
Charlie und die Schokoladenfabrik
8 Mile
Last Samurai
Jeepers Creepers
Star Wars - The Clone Wars
Superhero Movie
Sweeney Todd
Constantine
Troja

mfg
Paddi


----------



## JimPanske (10. April 2010)

204. Das Vermächtnis des geheimen Buches
205. Der fremde Sohn


----------



## JimPanske (13. April 2010)

206. Das Vermächtnis der Tempelritter
207. Die Monster AG (im limitierten Pappschuber)
208. Bolt (im limitierten Pappschuber)
209. Oceans Thirteen


----------



## feivel (13. April 2010)

heute neu: Küss den Frosch

1. 
2012
2. 
300
3. 
Appleseed Ex Machina
4. 
AVP - Alien vs. Predator 1 & 2 Doppelpack
5. 
Batman Begins
6. 
City of Ember - Flucht aus der Dunkelheit
7. 
Coraline 3D
8. 
Das fünfte Element
9. 
Das Parfum - Die Geschichte eines Mörders
10. 
Der seltsame Fall des Benjamin Button (2-Disc Edition)
11. 
Der Tag, an dem die Erde stillstand (2008)
12. 
Die Matrix-Trilogie (3 Discs)
13. 
Die Reise der Pinguine
14. 
District 9 - Steelbook Edition
15. 
Eden Log
16. 
Final Destination 4
17. 
Gran Torino
18. 
I am Legend
19. 
Independence Day
20. 
Königreich der Himmel - Director's Cut
21. 
Küss den Frosch
22. 
Mission: Impossible - Ultimate Collection (UK Import)
23. 
Monster
24. 
Planet Terror
25. 
Ratatouille
26. 
Terminator 4 - Die Erlösung - Director's Cut
27. 
The Dark Knight - 2 Disc Special Edition
28. 
The Day After Tomorrow
29. 
The Fountain
30. 
The Machinist (Erstauflage)
31. 
V wie Vendetta
32. 
Van Helsing
33. 
Wickie und die starken Männer
34. 
Wie ein einziger Tag


----------



## »EraZeR« (13. April 2010)

Ich würde mich auch mal über Bilder der Sammlung freuen.


----------



## JimPanske (13. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist aber mehr als nen Monat alt ...


----------



## JimPanske (15. April 2010)

210. 10.000 BC Steelbook (Amazon Version)


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. April 2010)

Twilight New Moon kam nun zu meiner Sammlung hinzu


----------



## JimPanske (16. April 2010)

211. Oben (im limitierten Pappschuber)


----------



## JimPanske (21. April 2010)

212. Knowing
213. Million Dollar Baby
214. Pandorum Steelbook
215. The Machinist
216. Babylon A.D.


----------



## feivel (21. April 2010)

Avatar wurde heute verschickt.


----------



## »EraZeR« (21. April 2010)

feivel schrieb:


> Avatar wurde heute verschickt.



Wäre schön wenn du dann deine Endrücke zum Bild und Ton preis gibst.


----------



## XBRR (21. April 2010)

Habt ihr zuviel Geld oder warum kauft man z.B. über 200 Filme? Dann sind dann ja mehr als 2000€!!!


----------



## JimPanske (21. April 2010)

Warum denn nicht ? Andere bauen sich Rechner zusammen für 2000€ LOL

Naja, das Thema hatten wir hier ja schon


----------



## Two-Face (21. April 2010)

XBRR schrieb:


> Habt ihr zuviel Geld oder warum kauft man z.B. über 200 Filme? Dann sind dann ja mehr als 2000€!!!



Man beachte, dass viele davon doppelt und dreifach sind.
Also nicht 200 verschiedene Filme.


----------



## JimPanske (21. April 2010)

Die 10 doppelten, ein ganz ganz schlimmes Vergehen xD


----------



## feivel (22. April 2010)

1. 20122. 3003. Appleseed Ex Machina4. Avatar - Aufbruch nach Pandora (Limited Edition)5. AVP - Alien vs. Predator 1 & 2 Doppelpack6. Batman Begins7. City of Ember - Flucht aus der Dunkelheit8. Coraline 3D9. Das fünfte Element10. Das Parfum - Die Geschichte eines Mörders11. Der seltsame Fall des Benjamin Button (2-Disc Edition)12. Der Tag, an dem die Erde stillstand (2008)13. Die Matrix-Trilogie (3 Discs)14. Die Reise der Pinguine15. District 9 - Steelbook Edition16. Eden Log17. Final Destination 418. Gran Torino19. I am Legend20. Independence Day21. Königreich der Himmel - Director's Cut22. Küss den Frosch23. Mission: Impossible - Ultimate Collection (UK Import)24. Monster25. Planet Terror26. Ratatouille27. Terminator 4 - Die Erlösung - Director's Cut28. The Dark Knight - 2 Disc Special Edition29. The Day After Tomorrow30. The Fountain31. The Machinist (Erstauflage)32. V wie Vendetta33. Van Helsing34. Wickie und die starken Männer35. Wie ein einziger Tag



zum thema avatar vorab:

für die tonfans: hd ton nur in englisch...
geschaut hab ich ihn noch nicht, lag erst heute morgen in der Post

mein Problem an sich: ich bin etwas enttäuscht..ich hab nicht viel von der limited edition ohne fsk flatschen erwartet...aber dass die edition bedeutet, dass der schuber auf vorder und rückseite das selbe zeigt, nur auf der rückseite dann der flatschen hängt, dass ist doch etwas derbe 

und die amarayplastikgiessung ist mit die miserabelste qualität, die ich bisher in den händen halten durfte, nix kaputt aber unschön verarbeitet.


----------



## CPU-GPU (22. April 2010)

leiht euch die filme doch einfach, zieht sie aufn rechner und fertig spart n haufen geld (ich bekomm meine filme ganz umsonst )


----------



## JimPanske (22. April 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> leiht euch die filme doch einfach, zieht sie aufn rechner und fertig spart n haufen geld (ich bekomm meine filme ganz umsonst )



Nichts für mich ...


----------



## Two-Face (22. April 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> leiht euch die filme doch einfach, zieht sie aufn rechner und fertig spart n haufen geld (ich bekomm meine filme ganz umsonst )



Nur doof, dass ich auf so illegalen Scheißdreck nicht gerade abfahre.
Ehrlich, solche Leute haben es verdient in den Knast zu wandern


----------



## »EraZeR« (22. April 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Nur doof, dass ich auf so illegalen Scheißdreck nicht gerade abfahre.
> Ehrlich, solche Leute haben es verdient in den Knast du wandern



Doppel Zustimm!


----------



## feivel (22. April 2010)

sooo...nachtrag zur bildqualität der avatar blu-ray:

aus meinem laienverständnis aber kritischem auge heraus würde ich sagen: mit die beste blu-ray bildqualität die ich auf meinem fernseher bisher sehen durfte..


----------



## mixxed_up (22. April 2010)

Da hat Fox ja nicht zu viel versprochen.
Mal sehen wann ich mir die Blu-ray anschaffe ...


----------



## Wannseesprinter (23. April 2010)

Moin moin,

ich finde diese Marktpolitik seitens Fox nur etwas kurios. Jetzt erstmal eine 2D-Version auf die Bluray pressen und später mal 3D? Wäre denn beides technisch möglich nicht auf eine Scheibe zu pressen gewesen? Wie dem auch sei.

Mir juckt der Finger in anbetracht, dass es die Matrix Trilogie als Bluray für rund 17 Euro gibt. Arrr, ich weiß nicht  Dabei habe ich die Trilogie als DVD bereits...

Grüße
Wannseesprinter


----------



## Two-Face (23. April 2010)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Mir juckt der Finger in anbetracht, dass es die Matrix Trilogie als Bluray für rund 17 Euro gibt. Arrr, ich weiß nicht  Dabei habe ich die Trilogie als DVD bereits...r



Ach, lass' es doch einfach bleiben. Ich habe damals für die Collector's Edition von _Matrix_, die _Matrix Reloaded_ und _Matrix Revolutions_-Doppel-DVDs sowie _Animatrix_ und dann auch noch für die Ultimate Matrix Collection zusammen genau 200€ hingeblättert. Mir ging schon die HD-DVD-Version von der Matrix-Trilogie am Arsch vorbei, bei der BD isses nich anders. Zumals die UMC immernoch rund doppelt bis 3mal so viel Bonusmaterial wie die BD hat.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (25. April 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> leiht euch die filme doch einfach, zieht sie aufn rechner und fertig spart n haufen geld (ich bekomm meine filme ganz umsonst )



Viel Spaß wenn deine Festplatte kaputt ist  
(Ich hab lieber alles orginal daheim )


----------



## Flotter Geist (25. April 2010)

Hab mir Avatar auf Bluray angeschaut ,einfach gigantisch.
Super Bild und Soundqualität.


----------



## exa (26. April 2010)

hm da hätte ich aber auf die extended Version gewartet, außerdem hab ich bonusmaterial gern^^


----------



## feivel (26. April 2010)

und wenn die raus ist, wartest du auf die 3d version
und wenn die raus ist, auf die special3d version auf 4 scheiben....


----------



## »EraZeR« (26. April 2010)

Flotter Geist schrieb:


> Hab mir Avatar auf Bluray angeschaut ,einfach gigantisch.
> Super Bild und Soundqualität.



Da ich wegen der Schule heute in Hannover war bin ich gleich mal bei Saturn vorbeigegangen. Die wollten für die BluRay 19.99€ .


----------



## Two-Face (26. April 2010)

Was ist daran so ungewöhnlich, für eine BD 19,99 zu verlangen?


----------



## »EraZeR« (26. April 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Was ist daran so ungewöhnlich, für eine BD 19,99 zu verlangen?



Nichts, aber sie wird sehr verbreitet für ca. 13€ Verkauft. Deshalb.


----------



## Two-Face (26. April 2010)

19,99 für eine BD sind aber bei weitem nichts ungewöhnliches.


----------



## »EraZeR« (26. April 2010)

Ja das weiß ich doch, war trotzdem überrascht, weil ich dachte die ziehen da auch mit.


----------



## Sash (26. April 2010)

hab heute morgen von amazon avatar bekommen. weihnachten oder so wenn der extended cut mit 3d draussen ist werd ich mir den film nochmal kaufen. freu mich schon auf dem sommer, dann kommt avatar nochmal im kino mit fsk 16 oder so.


----------



## Flotter Geist (26. April 2010)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Da ich wegen der Schule heute in Hannover war bin ich gleich mal bei Saturn vorbeigegangen. Die wollten für die BluRay 19.99€ .




Hab sie für 14,99€ gekauft


----------



## JimPanske (27. April 2010)

217. The Eye
218. Pixars Komplette Kurzfilm Collection
219. X-Men Trilogie (3-Disc Edition)


----------



## Two-Face (27. April 2010)

Heute sind die letzten bestellten BDs angekommen und hab die zusammen mit meinen anderen Käufen in meine Liste eingefügt.



   Disney's Fluch der Karibik 2  (2 Discs) (mein erster Blu-Ray-Film)
   Disney's Fluch der  Karibik 3: Am Ende der Welt (2 Discs)
   Spiderman 3 (2 Discs)
   Batman: The Dark Knight (Collector's Edition)
   STAR  WARS: The Clone Wars
   Troja - (Steelbook Director's Cut)
   Slumdog Millionaire
   Underworld: Aufstand der Lykaner
   Freitag der 13.
   Operation Walküre: Das  Stauffenberg-Attentat
   Wanted
   28 Weeks Later
   Transporter 3 (Wendecover)
   Saw 4
   Saw 5  (Uncut)
   Madagascar 2
James Bond 007: Casino Royale  (2 Discs)
   James Bond 007: Ein Quantum Trost
    Indiana Jones - Und das Königreich des Kristallschädels (2-Discs)
    Disney's Wall-E (2-Disc Set)
   Disaster Movie
    Superhero Movie
   Rocky Balboa
   Meine Frau, ihr  Spartaner und ich (Extended Version)
   Hellboy 2: Die Goldene  Armee (2-Disc Special Edition)
   Get Smart
10.000 BC  (Premium Collection)
Ultraviolet
Cloverfield
Twilight  - Bis(s) zum Morgengrauen (Deluxe Fan Edition)
   John Rambo (Premium Collector's  Edition)
Max Payne - Der Film (Extended Director's Cut)
    Der unglaubliche Hulk (Uncut)
Born to be wild
    Hancock (Extended Version, Steelbook)
   Zodiac - Die Spur des  Killers (Director's Cut)
   Keinohrhasen (2-Disc Edition  Steelbook + DVD)
   Der Baader-Meinhof-Komplex
    Jumper
Hitman - Der Film (Extended Version)
Déjà Vu –  Wettlauf gegen die Zeit
   Disney's Das Vermächtnis des  geheimen Buches
   Alien vs. Predator 2
Nachts im  Museum
Nachts im Museum 2 (+DVD)
   Hostel 2
No  Country for old Men
I Am Legend (Steelbook)
    Disney's Ratatouille
   Kung-Fu Panda
   Stirb langsam  4.0
BloodRayne 2: Deliverance
   Terminator 4: Die  Erlösung (Limited T-600-Skull-Edition)
Die Simpsons - Der Film
   Star Trek (Limitierte Sonderedition)
Crank 2: High  Voltage (Uncut mit Wendecover)
   Harry Potter und der  Halblutprinz (Collector's Edition)
   Der seltsame Fall des  Benjamin Button (Special Edition)
   Der Vorleser (Blu-Ray  & DVD-Edition)
Halloween (Metal Pack + DVD)
Halloween  2 (2-Disc Special Edition)
   Far Cry - Der Film (Special  Edition)
Ice Age 3: Die Dinosaurier sind los (mit Digital Copy)
   Illuminati (Extended Version mit Buchstützen)
    Monsters vs. Aliens
Hangover (Extended Cut)
88 Minuten
Inglorious Basterds (Limited Collector's Box)
X-Men  Origins: Wolverine (Extended Limited Edition)
Iron Man (Uncut)
Transformers 2: Die Rache (Limitierte Bumblebee-Edition)
Disney's  Oben
*Tropic Thunder (Director's Cut)*
*New Moon: Biss zur Mittagsstunde (Deluxe Fan Edition)*
*Gesetz der Rache*
*Die Entführung der U-Bahn Pelham 123*
*Avatar: Aufbruch nach Pandora (Limited Edition im Schuber)*
*2012 (Limited Steelbook Edition)*
*Der letzte König von Schottland*
*Butterfly Effect 3: Die Offenbarung*
*Final Destination 4 (Special-Edition im Wende-Steelbook inkl. 3D-Version und -Brillen)*
*Saw 6*
*Into the Blue 2: Das goldene Riff*
*Terminator 2: Tag der Abrechnung (Limited Skynet-Fan Edition)*
*Watchmen: Die Wächter (Limitierte Rohrschach Edition)*
*Michael Jackson's This is it (Ultimate Fan-Collector's Edition (Steelbook))*
*Wickie und die starken Männer*
*Lissi und der wilde Kaiser*
*Fanboys*
*Männersache 
*
*Männerherzen*
*Die Welle (Limitierte Edition mit Soundtrack)*
*Unsere Erde*
*Léon: Der Profi (Ultimate Edition)*
*Der blutige Pfad Gottes 2 (Uncut)*
*Die Mumie: Das Grabmal des Drachenkaisers*
Fernsehserien:


Star  Trek: Raumschiff Enterprise - The Original Series (remastered)
STAR  WARS: The Clone Wars
Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicles
Lost (ab Staffel 2)
Auf HD-DVD:


Departed - Unter Feinden (mein  erster HD-Film überhaupt)
Fantastic Four - Rise of the Silver  Surfer
Transformers
Ocean's 13
Grindhouse:  Death Proof - Todsicher
Grindhouse: Planet Terror
Das  Bourne-Ultimatum
300
Crank (Extended Cut + DVD)
Shrek  der Dritte
American Gangster
Blood Diamond
Flags  of our Fathers
Saw 3
16 Blocks
Evan  allmächtig
Resident Evil: Extinction
Harry Potter und  der Orden des Phönix
Neues vom Wixxer
Mission  Impossible 3
Firewall
Das Parfum
Prestige:  Meister der Magie
Letters from Iwo Jima
Fernsehserien:


Planet Erde


----------



## JimPanske (28. April 2010)

220. Magnolia
221. Die Entführung der U-Bahn Pelham 123
222. Bangkok Dangerous Steelbook (FR Import)


----------



## in-vino-veritas (28. April 2010)

*@JimPanske:*
Was hast du denn für Unsummen für diese üppige Sammlung von 222 Filmen gezahlt?

Meine "Sammlung": 

1. Ice Age 3
2. Berlin Calling
3. Avatar
4. coming soon....

mfg


----------



## JimPanske (28. April 2010)

kA, aber ich kann sagen das ich nur Schnäppchen abgreife ...

zB. Magnolia gestern für 8,90€, Pelham 123 für 9,90€, gut das Steelbook war mit 21€ inkl. VK aus Frankreich etwas teuerer, aber ist ja auch nen Import ...

Der Gesamtpreis ist aber auch nicht der Rede wert


----------



## in-vino-veritas (28. April 2010)

Hast du nen Tip, wo man ne Übersicht bekommt. Welche Importe ne deutsche Tonspur haben?


----------



## JimPanske (28. April 2010)

Da wären diese Quellen:

1. BLU-RAY IMPORTE - Alle Blu-ray Importe in der Blu-ray Import Datenbank
2. DVDTiefpreise.de/com ? Tiefpreise für DVDs, Blu-rays, Games und mehr…  Blu-ray (Importe mit dt. Ton): Großbritannien
3. http://www.zehnachtzig.de/internationales/internationale-blu-rays-mit-deutschem-ton


----------



## in-vino-veritas (28. April 2010)

Danke


----------



## Z28LET (29. April 2010)

Ich hab bisher nur eine Blu Ray 

1. Transformers

Werden aber noch weitere folgen, hab den BluRayspieler noch nicht allzu lange.

Transformers 2 und T 4, sind schon mal eingeplant, vielleicht auch Silent Hill.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (29. April 2010)

@ Two Face : Hast du Lost Staffel 1 auf DvD oder erst bei 2 angefangen ?


----------



## JimPanske (29. April 2010)

223. Kung Fu Panda (UK Import)
224. Minority Report Steelbook (FR Import)


----------



## Two-Face (29. April 2010)

DarkMessjah29 schrieb:


> @ Two Face : Hast du Lost Staffel 1 auf DvD oder erst bei 2 angefangen ?



Staffel 1 gab's damals nur auf DVD (hab sie mir ja gleich nach Erscheinen gekauft).


----------



## feivel (3. Mai 2010)

Filmliste von feivel

1. 
2012
2. 
300
3. 
Appleseed Ex Machina
4. 
Avatar - Aufbruch nach Pandora (Limited Edition)
5. 
AVP - Alien vs. Predator 1 & 2 Doppelpack
6. 
Batman Begins
7. 
City of Ember - Flucht aus der Dunkelheit
8. 
Coraline 3D
9. 
Das fünfte Element
10. 
Das Parfum - Die Geschichte eines Mörders
11. 
Der seltsame Fall des Benjamin Button (2-Disc Edition)
12. 
Der Tag, an dem die Erde stillstand (2008)
13. 
Die Matrix-Trilogie (3 Discs)
*14. 
Die Mumie: Das Grabmal des Drachenkaisers*
15. 
Die Reise der Pinguine
*16. 
Die Reise zum Mittelpunkt der Erde 3D (2008)*
17. 
District 9 - Steelbook Edition
18. 
Eden Log
19. 
Final Destination 4
20. 
Gran Torino
21. 
I am Legend
22. 
Independence Day
23. 
Königreich der Himmel - Director's Cut
24. 
Küss den Frosch
25. 
Mission: Impossible - Ultimate Collection (UK Import)
26. 
Monster
27. 
Planet Terror
28. 
Ratatouille
29. 
Terminator 4 - Die Erlösung - Director's Cut
30. 
The Dark Knight - 2 Disc Special Edition
31. 
The Day After Tomorrow
32. 
The Fountain
33. 
The Machinist (Erstauflage)
*34. 
Underworld: Aufstand der Lykaner*
*35. 
Underworld: Evolution*
36. 
V wie Vendetta
37. 
Van Helsing
38. 
Wickie und die starken Männer
39. 
Wie ein einziger Tag



die neuen Scheiben hab ich markiert

edit: spasseshalber hab ich mal meine DVD's auch erfasst:

Blade Runner
Kinder des Zorns
Fluch der Karibik
Das letzte Einhorn
Ghostbusters 1+2 Box
Ice Age
Zeit der Wölfe
Titanic
Lemony Snicket – Rätselhafte Ereignisse
Faust – Love of the Damned
Schlupp vom grünen Stern
Equilibrium
Monkeybone
Real Love
The sixth sense
Saw I-V Box
Minority Report
Jeepers Creeper's
Herr der Ringe 1-3 Kinoversion Box
Knockin' on Heaven's Door
Die Geisha
Alien – die Saga 1-4 Box
Prinz Eisenherz
Die Addams Family in verrückter Tradition
21 Jumpstreet Staffel 4 Box
Donnie Darko
Wild Things
Blood – The Last Vampire
Soul Survivors
Harold & Maude
Hatschipuh
Eat the Rich
Wes Craven's Dracula
Samsas Traum – Einer gegen alle
Denn sie wissen nicht was sie tun
Corpse Bride
12 Monkeys
Beetlejuice
Resident Evil
Pumpkinhead
Engel + Joe
Spiderman 3
Nightmare before Christmas
Walhalla
H – Vertraue dem Bösen
Sleepy Hollow
Blade 2
Die Ermordung des Jesse James durch den Feigling Robert Ford
Ultraviolet
Troja
Die Passion Christi
Das dritte Wunder
Arac Attack
Tales from the Crypt 4 DVD-Box Set
American History X
The Time Machine
Robin Hood – König der Diebe
Tomb Raider 1&2 Box
Interview mit einem Vampir
Die Königin der Verdammten
Adams Äpfel
King Kong (Peter Jackson)
The Crow 1
The Crow 2
The Crow 3
Starwars Episode I-III
Starwars Episode IV-VI


----------



## mixxed_up (3. Mai 2010)

Reise zum Mittelpunkt der Erde hatte ich auch, allerdings auf DVD. Der 3D Effekt hat kein bisschen funktioniert und der Film war so Mies, dass ich die 3D DVD mit nem Hammer bearbeitet und die 2D Version in den Müll geworfen habe.


----------



## feivel (3. Mai 2010)

ach ..ich fands ganz ok für zwischendurch...allerdings hab ich die 3D fassung nie getestet


----------



## exa (3. Mai 2010)

neu dazubekommen:

Die Päpstin
Zombieland
Der blutige Pfad Gottes 2


----------



## feivel (4. Mai 2010)

nett...zombieland und der blutige pfad gottes 2 hätt ich auch gern


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. Mai 2010)

Unsere Erde ist bei mir neu dazu bekommen


----------



## feivel (4. Mai 2010)

den haben wir auf dvd, was mir dabei aufgefallen ist. die planet erde reihe (momentan über postverleih stück für stück am kucken), bedient sich stellenweise der selben szenen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. Mai 2010)

jop, gibt ja verschiedenste "Parts" wie Ocean zum Beispiel, habe ich es richtig verstanden das bei "Unsere Erde" alle Filme dabei sind?


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (5. Mai 2010)

wenns hier keinen dvd-sammel-thread gibt ,könnte man das doch hier mit integrieren?


----------



## JimPanske (5. Mai 2010)

225. Bangkok Dangerous
226. Rescue Dawn
227. Event Horizon
228. Motel


----------



## feivel (5. Mai 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> jop, gibt ja verschiedenste "Parts" wie Ocean zum Beispiel, habe ich es richtig verstanden das bei "Unsere Erde" alle Filme dabei sind?


 
nein..nicht ganz..meines empfinden nach ist das eher eben die zusammenfassung aller 6
zumindest beim bisherigen schauen kommts mir so vor..
zeitlich könnte das auch nicht möglich sein. 
6x 1 stunde bei planet erde 

und ca. 1,5-2 stunden bei unsere erde
aber die szenen sind teils gleich.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. Mai 2010)

Habs mitbekommen. Aber trotzdem, hammer Film, bereue ihn nicht. 

Die Frage ist jetzt nur, ob sich Ocean und co noch lohnen wenn man schon Unsere Erde hat =/


----------



## feivel (6. Mai 2010)

sag ich dir wenn ich mehr als folge 1 kenne, sprich mit allen durch bin..kauf sie mir zwar nicht ..aber übern onlineverleih kommen sie zur zeit so nach und nach in meinen briefkasten gepurzelt.


----------



## JimPanske (10. Mai 2010)

229. Ratatouille (im limitierten Pappschuber)
230. Prison Break - Complete Box (23 Discs incl. Final Break - exklusiv bei Amazon.de)

Die Box ist ein Schmuckstück !


----------



## Menthe (13. Mai 2010)

1. Italian Job
2. Ocean's Eleven
3. Taxi 3
4. Berlin Calling
5. 2012 (Steelbook)
6. Zombieland (Steelbook)
7. Operation Kingdom


----------



## »EraZeR« (13. Mai 2010)

Wie kannst du das Zombieland Steelbook schon haben, wenn es erst am 20. Mai erscheint?


----------



## Menthe (13. Mai 2010)

Vorbestellt^^

Aber es gibt schon Leute die es haben. In Österreich kam es wohl früher raus.


----------



## »EraZeR« (13. Mai 2010)

Aso ok, wieder was dazu gelernt. Mir ist das Steelbook immoment noch zu teuer. Kaufen werde ich es mir aber auf alle Fälle! 

Wie siehts denn eigentlich mit der Technischen Umsetzung  aus?


----------



## exa (13. Mai 2010)

warum gibts Iron Man eig nicht als Steelbook? da wäre es doch endlich mal wirklich passend^^


----------



## Two-Face (14. Mai 2010)

Wieso muss es gerade den in als Steelbook geben? Gibt doch haufenweise andere Filme, die ebenfals kein Steelbook spendiert bekamen, also wieso gerade _Iron Man_?


----------



## exa (14. Mai 2010)

na wegen dem *Iron* Man


----------



## Two-Face (14. Mai 2010)

Das wäre dann aber nicht einzigartig genug.^^
So wenig Steelbooks gibt's dann doch wieder nicht.


----------



## mixxed_up (14. Mai 2010)

Kann Fr3@k uns jetzt endlich mal den beweis für 720p Blu-rays geben?


----------



## »EraZeR« (14. Mai 2010)

Habe bei den Amazon Aktionen zugeschlagen und ein paar neue Filme bestellt:

X-Men Wolverine
Speed
Alien vs. Predator
Black Rain
Jarhead, Willkommen im Dreck
Sherlock Holmes (Vorbestellt)
Stirb Langsam 4.0
I Robot
Mumie 3
Hot Fuzz


----------



## mixxed_up (14. Mai 2010)

Jarhead und Mumie 3 hättest du dir sparen können.
Sollen beide nicht so der Brüller sein.


----------



## »EraZeR« (14. Mai 2010)

Habe beide gesehen und fand sie ganz gut, und für 10€ sind die ok.


----------



## feivel (14. Mai 2010)

find die mumie 3 auch noch ganz ok..jarhead kann ich jetzt nichts zu sagen...


----------



## Flotter Geist (14. Mai 2010)

Predator 1+2 dazugekommen


----------



## »EraZeR« (15. Mai 2010)

Auf BluRay? Wie ist denn die Qualität. Gerade der erste Teil ist ja uralt.


----------



## Flotter Geist (15. Mai 2010)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Auf BluRay? Wie ist denn die Qualität. Gerade der erste Teil ist ja uralt.




Ja  auf BluRay ,komm aber erst am Mittwoch dazu mir sie anzuschauen.


----------



## feivel (15. Mai 2010)

kann aber dazusagen, dass bei diesem Film die Qualität fürs Alter sehr hochwertig ist, und im Vergleich zur DVD wesentlich besser...


----------



## »EraZeR« (15. Mai 2010)

Hat jemand von euch schon Black Rain gesehen? Habe den bestellt und dachte es wäre Hard Rain. Leider schon Folie aufgerissen.


----------



## Two-Face (15. Mai 2010)

97. Disturbia

Heute angekommen.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (17. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe mir gestern "2012" angesehen. Was bin ich froh, dass es sich um das Eigentum der Videothek handelt  Die Handlung des Films ist erstaunlich morsch und lädt dazu ein, die Länge samt Anzahl der Salzkristalle der Salzstange zu zählen. Effekttechnisch kann sich der Schinken jedoch von seiner besten Seite zeigen und hat mit einem passenden Lautsprechersystem ordentlich Raum zur Entfaltung.

Grüße aus dem grauen Ruhrpott
Wannseesprinter


----------



## »EraZeR« (17. Mai 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> 97. Disturbia
> 
> Heute angekommen.



Habe den Film gestern bei Pro7 gesehen und in der ersten Werbepause geordert. Ich fand den Film super! Aber kann es sein, dass die TV version geschnitten war? Das Ende kam mir so gecuttet vor, weil die Motive von dem Typen nicht mal erklärt wurden.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. Mai 2010)

Den findet ihr doch nur wegen der alten geil ^^


----------



## Two-Face (17. Mai 2010)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Habe den Film gestern bei Pro7 gesehen und in der ersten Werbepause geordert. Ich fand den Film super! Aber kann es sein, dass die TV version geschnitten war? Das Ende kam mir so gecuttet vor, weil die Motive von dem Typen nicht mal erklärt wurden.



Japp, die is beschnitten.


----------



## »EraZeR« (17. Mai 2010)

Auch, die sieht natürlich nicht schlecht aus. Allerdings gefiel mir die Mischung des ganzen. Tolle Liebesstory, sehr gute Spannung und Witz. Ich mag die Art, wie Shia LaBeouf seine Person verkörpert. Hat mir schon bei Transformers gefallen. 
*
*


----------



## JimPanske (17. Mai 2010)

exa schrieb:


> warum gibts Iron Man eig nicht als Steelbook? da wäre es doch endlich mal wirklich passend^^



Gibt es doch  im Handel allerdings schon seit geraumer Zeit nicht mehr zu bekommen -> OOP <-

Disturbia ist cool! 


Bei mir gabs noch ...

231. X-Men Origins: Wolverine 
232. Verrückt nach Mary
233. Die glorreichen Sieben


----------



## feivel (17. Mai 2010)

momentan gibts ja die geschichte vom brandner kasper für ca. 8 euro bei amazon, wers noch braucht


ansonsten hab ich keine neuen blu-rays in meiner liste, habe meine sammlung allerdings noch um die starwars dvds mal erweitert.


----------



## Z28LET (18. Mai 2010)

Hab mir jetzt mal 3 neue gegönnt.

2. Transformer 2
3. Silent Hill
4. Das Ding aus einer anderen Welt (noch nicht geschaut, bin mal auf die Optik gespannt *g*)


----------



## »EraZeR« (18. Mai 2010)

Habe mir heute bei Saturn Shoot em Up gekauft, da man bei Amazon ja Gebühren bezahlen muss bei FSK 18 Filmen.


----------



## feivel (18. Mai 2010)

Z28LET schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt mal 3 neue gegönnt.
> 
> 2. Transformer 2
> 3. Silent Hill
> 4. Das Ding aus einer anderen Welt (noch nicht geschaut, bin mal auf die Optik gespannt *g*)




mich würd interessieren, wie die qualität von silent hill ist...


----------



## exa (18. Mai 2010)

so, bei mir neu dabei:

-Die Insel
-Transformers - 2Disc Special Edition
-Die ultimative Bourne Collection


----------



## JimPanske (19. Mai 2010)

234. The Da Vinci Code Steelbook
235. Das Waisenhaus Steelbook


----------



## exa (19. Mai 2010)

JimPanske schrieb:


> Gibt es doch  im Handel allerdings schon seit geraumer Zeit nicht mehr zu bekommen -> OOP <-



tatsächlich

jetz schau ich mich mal bei ebay und Konsorten um...


----------



## »EraZeR« (19. Mai 2010)

Heute ist Disturbia dazugekommen.


----------



## Two-Face (19. Mai 2010)

So, habe jetzt auch mal wieder geupdatet:

98. Der mit dem Wolf tanzt (Jubiläums-Edition, 2 Discs)
99. Das Schweigen der Lämmer
100. Die purpurnen Flüsse (Hui, mein 100ster BD-Film)

Diese Blu-Ray-Heinis wissen schon, wie sie Geld machen, offenbar haben doch deutlich mehr BD-Neufassungen von Filmen zusätzliche Szenen integriert.


----------



## Flotter Geist (19. Mai 2010)

Z28LET schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt mal 3 neue gegönnt.
> 
> 2. Transformer 2
> 3. Silent Hill
> 4.* Das Ding aus einer anderen Welt* (noch nicht geschaut, bin mal auf die Optik gespannt *g*)




Die Qualität ist gut ,nicht überragend aber der Film ist ja auch schon ein paar Jährchen alt, hab ihn letztens für 9,99 € gekauft.


----------



## Two-Face (20. Mai 2010)

So, heute mal wieder ein paar alte Filme durch BDs erneuert.

101. Terminator 3: Rebellion der Maschinen (Steelbook)
102. Air Force One 
103. Hulk
104. Peter Jackson's King Kong (Extended Edition)

Mal sehen, werden demnächst noch mehr, sollten doch mehr BDs als erwartet zusätzliche Szenen enthalten.


----------



## feivel (20. Mai 2010)

ich dachte du wolltest nie erneuern?


bei mir wurde heute das soldat james ryan steel book verschickt..freu mich schon.


----------



## Two-Face (20. Mai 2010)

Dann ließ mal meinen Post genauer, da steht nämlich drin, warum bei bestimmten Filmen doch.


----------



## feivel (21. Mai 2010)

das hab ich schon gelesen..wegen extras würd ich das aber nicht tun...


----------



## Wannseesprinter (21. Mai 2010)

Moin,

@feivel: Mich würde interessieren, wie gut die Qualität des Bildes bei James Ryan aufgewertet wurde. Lass mal bitte von dir hören, wenn du völlig aus dem Häuschen bist 

Gruß
Wannnseesprinter


----------



## JimPanske (21. Mai 2010)

Zwei wirklich schöne Steels heute bekommen 

236. Der Soldat James Ryan Steelbook
237. Zombieland Steelbook


----------



## Menthe (21. Mai 2010)

Bei mir kam heut auch Zombieland - Steelbook dazu. Verdammt schickes teil


----------



## »EraZeR« (21. Mai 2010)

Equitas schrieb:


> Bei mir kam heut auch Zombieland - Steelbook dazu. Verdammt schickes teil




Aber leider immer noch so teuer.


----------



## JimPanske (21. Mai 2010)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Aber leider immer noch so teuer.



Also ich bin mittlerweile da angekommen wo ich max. 25€ durchaus noch angemessen finde für nen Steelbook, besonders von Sony, denn die gehen noch auf Sammler ein und bringen Pappbanderolen an...

Gut wenn man sich die Produktionskosten eines Steelbooks ansieht sind 25€ schon enorm, aber für den Preis bekommt mans ja eh nicht ^^ bzw. ganz selten...


----------



## Two-Face (22. Mai 2010)

Das habe ich mir heute aus der Videothek besorgt - Sherlock Holmes hatte er schon 'ne Woche vor offiziellem Erscheinungsdatum.

105. Sherlock Homes (Limitierte Steelbook Edition)
106. Brokeback Mountain (inkl. Wendecover)
107. Jarhead: Willkommen im Dreck
108. Men in Black
109. I, Robot
110. Disney's Fluch der Karibik

Offenbar muss ich einen Großteil meiner DVD-Sammlung also doch durch Blu-Rays ersetzen: dass so viele BD-Neufassungen tatsächlich auch zusätzliche Szenen enthalten, hätte ich nicht erwartet.


----------



## »EraZeR« (22. Mai 2010)

Bei euch in der Videothek kann man schon BluRay's kaufen? Wie geil ist das denn, bei uns gibts nur DVD's.


----------



## mixxed_up (22. Mai 2010)

Bei uns gibts auch Blus.


----------



## »EraZeR« (22. Mai 2010)

Und was kosten die so um Durchschnitt?


----------



## feivel (22. Mai 2010)

Die Bild & Tonqualität von Der Soldat James Ryan ist richtig klasse..aber da kommt noch mehr raus, dass die Altersfreigabe irgendwie zu niedrig ist


----------



## feivel (24. Mai 2010)

Wolfman Uk Steelbook vorbestellt, hat mir optisch so schön gefallen.


----------



## Two-Face (26. Mai 2010)

Gestern und heute wieder ein paar dazugekriegt

111: Gangs of New York (Special-Edition)
112: Blood Diamond 
113: Syriana
114: Sleepy Hollow
115: Reservoir Dogs 

Hab mich mittlerweile dran gewöhnt, dass fast jede DVD und sogar manche HD-DVDs weniger Szenen beinhalten als die BD-Neuveröffentlichungen.


----------



## feivel (26. Mai 2010)

gangs of new york gibts als blu-ray? wie ist die so?


----------



## Two-Face (26. Mai 2010)

Hab ich noch nicht angesehen. Ich hab ja auch die extrem seltene Prestige-Edition auf DVD, welche damals um die 70€ gekostet hat.


----------



## feivel (26. Mai 2010)

wenn du sie geschaut hast, gib mal bescheid und deine meinung von dir


----------



## JimPanske (27. Mai 2010)

Eben im Briefkasten gewesen 

238. Sherlock Holmes Steelbook
239. Invictus Steelbook (FR Import)
240. Cleaner Steelbook (FR Import)


----------



## Flotter Geist (27. Mai 2010)

8.Herr der Ringe Triologie dazu gekommen


----------



## Two-Face (27. Mai 2010)

Flotter Geist schrieb:


> 8.Herr der Ringe Triologie dazu gekommen



Na super, hättest du nicht warten können bis die SEEs gibt?


----------



## feivel (27. Mai 2010)

naja..immerhin hat er vermutlich nur 40 euro für die steelbooks bezahlt...das is noch ok mittlerweile....

aber ich ich..warte 
ich hoffe nicht zu lange...die will ich unbedingt...


----------



## mixxed_up (27. Mai 2010)

Die HDR Blus sind absoluter Crap. Teil 1 und 2 kannst du von der Bildqualität her in die Tonne kloppen.

Dafür bezahl ich keinen Cent!


----------



## Two-Face (27. Mai 2010)

Tja, das haben halt nunmal viele BD-Neufassungen von DVDs so an sich.

Bin schon gespannt, wie die _Gangs of New York_-BD ausguckt, die schaue ich mir heute noch an.


----------



## mixxed_up (27. Mai 2010)

Bei einem Filmen von 2001 - 2003 und erst Recht von HdR erwartet man höchste QUalität, Peter Jackson wollte dafür sorgen. Ich will gar nicht wirklich sagen wie ich das finde.


----------



## feivel (27. Mai 2010)

mission impossible 1 war auch nicht besser als die dvd..
da der preis der box aber günstig war, wars mir egal =

bei nicht allen filmen lohnt es sich,...vielleicht wärs ja auch ausreichend wenn sich jetzt alle die extended dvd von hdr holen....


----------



## Two-Face (27. Mai 2010)

Vielleicht werden das ja die SEEs.

Für ungewöhnlich halte ich das jedoch weiterhin nicht, _Das Schweigen der Lämmer_ z.B. hat auf DVD exakt die selbe Bildqualität wie die Blu-Ray.


----------



## feivel (27. Mai 2010)

was im vergleich wirklich gut war die blu-ray von braveheart...die dvd war so beschissen von der qualität


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. Mai 2010)

Flotter Geist schrieb:


> 8.Herr der Ringe Triologie dazu gekommen



Wo gibts denn die ungeschnittene Fassung als BluRay? (nicht die Kinofassung, dort fehlen wirklich viele Szenen).  

Warte schon lange auf die ungeschnittene Version, doch bis jetzt noch nie gesehen als BR, deswegen mein Interesse


----------



## feivel (28. Mai 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Wo gibts denn die ungeschnittene Fassung als BluRay? (nicht die Kinofassung, dort fehlen wirklich viele Szenen).
> 
> Warte schon lange auf die ungeschnittene Version, doch bis jetzt noch nie gesehen als BR, deswegen mein Interesse




wer lesen kann, ist klar im vorteil (darüber haben wir uns die letzte seite unterhalten, sie gibt es eben nicht, du kannst sie auf dvd holen oder gar nicht im moment)


----------



## Flotter Geist (28. Mai 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Wo gibts denn die ungeschnittene Fassung als BluRay? (nicht die Kinofassung, dort fehlen wirklich viele Szenen).
> 
> Warte schon lange auf die ungeschnittene Version, doch bis jetzt noch nie gesehen als BR, deswegen mein Interesse





Wie ungeschnittene Fassung,im gegensatz zur DVD Version sind einige neue Szenen dabei die ich vorher noch nie gesehen hab?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. Mai 2010)

Flotter Geist schrieb:


> Wie ungeschnittene Fassung,im gegensatz zur DVD Version sind einige neue Szenen dabei die ich vorher noch nie gesehen hab?



Dann hattest du wohl als DVD die super Ultra-Mega geschnittene Fassung  

Gugg dir mal die DVD-Special Version an, die geht über ne Stunde länger als die Kinofassung.


----------



## Flotter Geist (28. Mai 2010)

Noch länger,die Version wo ich habe geht doch schon 3 Stunden lang


----------



## Two-Face (28. Mai 2010)

Schau mal hier: Amazon.de: Herr der Ringe (Special Extended Edition)


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. Mai 2010)

Sogar mehr als ne Stunde ^^ 

Deswegen kommt die Kino-fassung nicht infrage -.-


----------



## feivel (28. Mai 2010)

preislich würd sichs ja tatsächlich noch lohnen..zumindest mehr als die blu-rays


----------



## Two-Face (28. Mai 2010)

Grade eben ist meine gestrige Bestellung angekommen:

116. Der Herr der Ringe (Zeichentrick-Fassung von 1978)
117. Der Soldat James Ryan
118. Pearl Harbor (sogar noch länger als der Director's Cut)

Und noch ein paar HD-DVDs für grade mal 10€ pro Stück (nimm niemals eine Blu-Ray, wenn du eine HD-DVD dafür nehmen kannst ):

25. The Shining
26. Batman begins
27. Tomb Raider
28. Tomb Raider 2: Die Wiege des Lebens
29. Syriana
30. Wir waren Helden

P.S.: Die _Gangs of New York_-Blu-Ray war genauso, wie ich es mir erwartet habe: Kaum besser als die DVD. Bislang lohnen sich BD-Neufassungen nur wegen der zusätzlichen Szenen.


----------



## JimPanske (28. Mai 2010)

10€ für ne HD DVD ist nen bisschen viel 

Hasste dir die dt. Gangs of New York Blu-ray angeschaut? Denn die US hat nen neuen Transfer bekommen


----------



## Two-Face (28. Mai 2010)

JimPanske schrieb:


> 10€ für ne HD DVD ist nen bisschen viel


Wieso? Für die Blu-Rays habe ich allesamt mehr bezahlt. Ich hab HD-DVDs gesehen, die kosteten neu nicht mal 7€. 



JimPanske schrieb:


> Hasste dir die dt. Gangs of New York Blu-ray angeschaut? Denn die US hat nen neuen Transfer bekommen


Ja, natürlich die deutsche Fassung. Ich brauch sowohl englische als auch detusche Tonspur, mit englisch allein kann ich nix anfagen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. Mai 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Wieso? Für die Blu-Rays habe ich allesamt mehr bezahlt. Ich hab HD-DVDs gesehen, die kosteten neu nicht mal 7€.



Aber nur weil sie sie loswerden wollen, den toten standard (oder besser gesagt, den "versuchten" standard ).


----------



## Two-Face (28. Mai 2010)

Wer ein HD-DVD-Laufwerk bzw. Brenner hat wie ich, für den sind genau deshalb solche HD-DVDs die bessere Alternative. Wieso mindestens 15€ für 'ne Blu-Ray blechen, wenn ich dasselbe auch für nicht mal 10€, teilweise sogar 6€, auf HD-DVD haben kann?

Es gibt auf der anderen Seite aber auch HD-DVDs die kosten über 30€.


----------



## Sash (28. Mai 2010)

für eine technik die bereits abgesägt wurde würde ich kein geld mehr ausgeben.


----------



## Two-Face (28. Mai 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> für eine technik die bereits abgesägt wurde würde ich kein geld mehr ausgeben.



Mann, du Vogel, denk mal genauer nach. 
Ich habe schon seit der Formatkrieg angefangen hat sowohl ein HD-DVD als auch Blu-Ray-Laufwerk im Rechner - wieso sollte *ich* mir also gewisse Filme für Blu-Ray kaufen, wenn ich sie auch auf HD-DVD billiger herbekomme?


----------



## Sash (28. Mai 2010)

weil irgendwann willst du die mal woanders sehen, neuen player kaufen oder sonstwas, und dann hast du all das geld  zum fenster rausgeworden. deshalb hab ich gewartet wie sich die pornoindustrie entscheidet, und dann mir den blu ray player gekauft. und selbst wenn ich mir damals ein hd dvd player oder brenner geholt hätte, hät ich das ding inzwischen rausgeworfen.


----------



## Two-Face (28. Mai 2010)

Was meinst du mit "woanders" gucken? Man kann den PC auch mit 'nem Fernseher verbinden.


----------



## Sash (28. Mai 2010)

ja aber irgendwann willst du dir vielleicht was anderes zulegen, ich zb würd so nie filme schauen wollen, ich hab nen guten denon blu ray player der alles abspielt, wirklich alles. und mein tv spiel über usb auch alles ab. von youtube vids bis avi oder dvd dateien.. also einen pc dran anschliessen ist heute total sinnlos, wenn man einen neuen tv hat. immerhin billiger als ein tv plus pc..


----------



## Two-Face (28. Mai 2010)

Wieso sollte das in diesem Fall sinnlos sein? Bis ich (oder besser wir) mal einen HD-Fernseher besitzen, hab ich wahrscheinlich schon 'nen neuen PC.
Und da kann ich mein jetziges Laufwerk auch reinbauen, is ja kein Thema. Verstehe ehrlichgesagt nicht, wo da das Problem liegen soll.


----------



## Sash (28. Mai 2010)

irgendwann ist das laufwerk schrott. ob nun in 6mon oder 3j.. wenn du pech hast. frag mich wieso man sich einen eingeführten standard so wehrt..


----------



## Two-Face (28. Mai 2010)

Was heißt da "wehren"? Wenn das so wäre, dann hätte ich doch keine Blu-Rays oder nicht? Mann, nur weil man nebenher noch auf HD-DVD setzt und in vielleicht 1 von 10 Fällen halt mal keine Blu-Ray kauft,  ist man angeblich schon jemand, der sich neuen Standards erwehrt.
Aber typisch, hier ist man ja nix anderes gewohnt, wenn man noch auf XP und DX9 setzt ist man ja schon 'ne Vollpfeife.


----------



## Xion4 (28. Mai 2010)

Andere Frage, hat jemand die Bad Boys BluRay?? Und die Gesetz der Rache?? Taugen die was??


----------



## JimPanske (28. Mai 2010)

Du glaubst immernoch das man für ne Blu-ray mindestens 15€ ausgeben muss? Okay... 

Naja, 10€ sind nicht gerade ein Schnapper (2008 vllt), 3-6€ wären momentan schon eher angemessen


----------



## Two-Face (28. Mai 2010)

_Gesetz der Rache_ hat 'ne gute Bildqualität, leicht über Durchschnitt, kann man sich nicht beklagen.
Oder meinst du jetzt den Film selber?



JimPanske schrieb:


> Du glaubst immernoch das man für ne Blu-ray  mindestens 15€ ausgeben muss? Okay...



Japp, weil ich für dieselben Filme hätte mehr bezahlen müssen. Bestimmte HD-DVDs haben sogar mehr Szenen als Blu-Rays, _Departed: Unter Feinden_, z.B. Dasselbe gilt natürlich aber auch für manche Blu-Rays.


----------



## Xion4 (28. Mai 2010)

Yep, den Film kenn ich schon, noch wichtiger ist Bad Boys für mich...ich hab keinen Film öfter gesehen...und Rezensionen oder Tests über den Film gibts so garnicht...eine bei Amazon sagt, man habe die Sync von Will Smith ausgetauscht...und das wäre für mich ein NoGo...


----------



## Two-Face (28. Mai 2010)

Puhh, keine Ahnung. Wollte mir den Film aber wegen der zusätzlichen Szenen auf BD holen.


----------



## Xion4 (28. Mai 2010)

Nur wenn die Sync echt anders ist, kannst es ja total vergessen, habe den Film bestimmt 50 mal gesheen und kann auf deutsch als auch auf english fast komplett mitsprechen, wenn dann ne andere Stimme auftauscht, ich dreh am Rad...


----------



## JimPanske (28. Mai 2010)

Der Doof auf Amazon hat sich wohl nur den Trailer auf der Artikelseite angeschaut und dann so ein Gerücht in die Welt gesetzt, die Blu-ray hat definitiv die Synchro drauf die JEDER kennt ...


----------



## feivel (28. Mai 2010)

JimPanske schrieb:


> Du glaubst immernoch das man für ne Blu-ray mindestens 15€ ausgeben muss? Okay...
> 
> Naja, 10€ sind nicht gerade ein Schnapper (2008 vllt), 3-6€ wären momentan schon eher angemessen




wo kriegst du denn für den preis die filme her?? O_o


hab heute sherlock holmes geholt


*1. *
*2012*

*2. *
*300*

*3. *
*Appleseed Ex Machina*

*4. *
*Avatar - Aufbruch nach Pandora (Limited Edition)*

*5. *
*AVP - Alien vs. Predator 1 & 2 Doppelpack*

*6. *
*Batman Begins*

*7. *
*City of Ember - Flucht aus der Dunkelheit*

*8. *
*Coraline 3D*

*9. *
*Das fünfte Element*

*10. *
*Das Parfum - Die Geschichte eines Mörders*

*11. *
*Der seltsame Fall des Benjamin Button (2-Disc  Edition)*

*12. *
*Der Soldat James Ryan - Steelbook*

*13. *
*Der Tag, an dem die Erde stillstand (2008)*

*14. *
*Die Matrix-Trilogie (3 Discs)*

*15. *
*Die Mumie: Das Grabmal des Drachenkaisers*

*16. *
*Die Reise der Pinguine*

*17. *
*Die Reise zum Mittelpunkt der Erde 3D (2008)*

*18. *
*District 9 - Steelbook Edition*

*19. *
*Eden Log*

*20. *
*Final Destination 4*

*21. *
*Gran Torino*

*22. *
*I am Legend*

*23. *
*Independence Day*

*24. *
*Königreich der Himmel - Director's Cut*

*25. *
*Küss den Frosch*

*26. *
*Mission: Impossible - Ultimate Collection (UK  Import)*

*27. *
*Monster*

*28. *
*Planet Terror*

*29. *
*Ratatouille*

*30. *
*Sherlock Holmes*

*31. *
*Terminator 4 - Die Erlösung - Director's Cut*

*32. *
*The Dark Knight - 2 Disc Special Edition*

*33. *
*The Day After Tomorrow*

*34. *
*The Fountain*

*35. *
*The Machinist (Erstauflage)*

*36. *
*Underworld: Aufstand der Lykaner*

*37. *
*Underworld: Evolution*

*38. *
*V wie Vendetta*

*39. *
*Van Helsing*

*40. *
*Wickie und die starken Männer*

*41. *
*Wie ein einziger Tag*


----------



## feivel (28. Mai 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> irgendwann ist das laufwerk schrott. ob nun in 6mon oder 3j.. wenn du pech hast. frag mich wieso man sich einen eingeführten standard so wehrt..




ach nur keine panik....dann holt er sich nen guten toshiba standalone player ..die sind nich teuer...

und gut erhaltene laserdiskplayer gibts heute noch


----------



## JimPanske (29. Mai 2010)

@feivel, mit 3-6€ meinte ich die HD DVDs

Heut im Briefkasten:

241. Gran Torino Steelbook (FR Import)


----------



## Marciii___x3 (29. Mai 2010)

Klickt drauf, das ist meine ganze BD Sammlung 72 Filme 

BluLife Blu-ray Filmliste von Marciii___x3 auf bluray-disc.de


----------



## feivel (29. Mai 2010)

achso..ich hab schon nen schreck gekriegt..

auf hd dvds verzichte ich bewusst obwohl ich sie ja nutzen könnte...aber ich hab keine lust auf noch mehr medienformate.. 
gran torino ist ganz ganz großes kino 

3xmal der selbe Film?
und noch dazu zweimal davon ein fast gleich aussehendes schwarzes steelbook von 2012?
ist das nich ....Geld zum Klo runterspülen?

Gladiator seh ich auch gleich dreiimal..O_o
und Hellboy 2mal
Dark Knight 3mal O_o
Matrix 2mal...
Transporter 2 mal...

sorry...dass ich da so irritiert bin...aber ich kauf mir lieber für das Geld verschiedene Filme


----------



## Marciii___x3 (29. Mai 2010)

feivel schrieb:


> achso..ich hab schon nen schreck gekriegt..
> 
> auf hd dvds verzichte ich bewusst obwohl ich sie ja nutzen könnte...aber ich hab keine lust auf noch mehr medienformate..
> gran torino ist ganz ganz großes kino
> ...



Sind immer andere Editionen und so..


----------



## Two-Face (29. Mai 2010)

Also wenn ich mir einen Film kaufe, dann die am besten ausgestattete Version, kaufe aber nicht noch irgendwelche anderen, schlechter ausgestatteten dazu. Ich bin kein Mensch, der wenig Geld ausgibt, aber ich werfe es auch nicht gleich zum Fenster raus.

Hier mal meine Neuerscheinungen, bestelle grad' jeden Tag was:

119. Gandhi (inkl. Wendecover)
120. Underworld (Extended Cut)
121. 8 Mile
122. Kill Bill Volume 1
123. Kill Bill Volume 2

HD-DVDs:

31. Last Samurai
32. Brothers Grimm
33. Pitch Black
34. Scorpion King

Z.t. nicht mal 5€ pro Stück. Wenn ich das mit den zusätzlichen Szenen gewusst hätte, dann hätte ich mir die auch schon früher gekauft.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. Mai 2010)

Bei mir ist "Welcome to the Jungle" hinzugekommen. 

Wurde mir spendiert, find den Film sowieso Klasse ^^


----------



## »EraZeR« (29. Mai 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Bei mir ist "Welcome to the Jungle" hinzugekommen.
> 
> Wurde mir spendiert, find den Film sowieso Klasse ^^



Der Film ist so extrem Basslastig, ich finde da haben sie ein bischen übertrieben. Aber der Film an sich ist spaßig.


----------



## »EraZeR« (31. Mai 2010)

Ebend District 9 bestellt (Amazon angebot) und Avatar für ca. 15€. Für 20€ war es mir zu viel, aber dafür gehts.


----------



## exa (31. Mai 2010)

neu dabei: Tropic Thunder und Public Enemies


----------



## JimPanske (1. Juni 2010)

242. Gesetz der Rache

Bei dem Preis (7,60€) konnte ich trotzdessen das er " Cut " ist, nicht  widerstehen


----------



## Menthe (1. Juni 2010)

9. Sherlock Holmes Steelbook
10. Michael Clayton


----------



## Two-Face (1. Juni 2010)

JimPanske schrieb:


> 242. Gesetz der Rache
> 
> Bei dem Preis (7,60€) konnte ich trotzdessen das er " Cut " ist, nicht widerstehen


 
Aha, du kaufst dir also Sachen, weil sie billig sind?


----------



## JimPanske (1. Juni 2010)

Ich kenne den Film  und den Import DC ohne dt. Ton hätte ich eh nicht bestellt, also hab ich auf die "Uncut Kinofassung" zurückgegriffen, was stört dich jetzt daran ?


----------



## Two-Face (1. Juni 2010)

Öhm, du hast gerade gesagt, du hättest dir die "Cut"-Fassung geholt - du besitzt also schon die Uncut-Version, kaufst aber die Cut-Version dazu? Das ist das, was ich nicht verstehe...


----------



## JimPanske (1. Juni 2010)

Die Fassung ist gegenüber dem DC ja auch cut, wie es die meisten Kinofassungen eben sind und nein ich besitze keine zwei, sondern nur die eine die momentan auf dem deutschen Markt erhältlich ist

Wie du dem Satz " trotzdessen das er " Cut " ist, nicht widerstehen " nun entnehmen konntest das ich den Film doppelt habe ist mir ein Rätsel ...


----------



## Two-Face (1. Juni 2010)

Weil es bei dir so üblich ist, einen Film nicht einmal, sondern 3mal zu besitzen, falls es davon irgendwelche Spezial-Versionen gibt.


----------



## JimPanske (1. Juni 2010)

Sagst du  üblich ist garnichts, wenn aber nun mal später eine bessere Version auf den Markt kommt wird diese eben gekauft und die andre geht dafür in den Verkauf (sofern die neuere ebenfalls dt. Ton besitzt), es sei denn die bereits vorhandene ist ein Steelbook ...

Ab und an gibt es auch Lastminute Entscheidungen  wie es bei 2012 der Fall war


----------



## feivel (1. Juni 2010)

habe #9 vorbestellt....für 15 € Euro wars für mich ok..und ich warte schon so lange seit dem ersten Trailer


----------



## JimPanske (2. Juni 2010)

Bei #9 warte ich lieber bis der Preis der Special Edt. auf Amazon wieder gesunken ist ...


----------



## Dude (2. Juni 2010)

Hallo Filmfreunde 
Hier mal meine kleine Sammlung:

*300
11:14 Elevenfourteen
American Werewolf in London
Apocalypto
Avatar
Band of Brothers Box
Batman – The Dark Knight
Blade Runner
Crank
Das Ding (UK)
Death Proof
Der blutige Pfad Gottes (Limited Collectors Edition)
Der Nebel
Die Fliege I (UK)
District 9
Gran Torino
Hellboy I
I Am Legend (UK)
Identity (UK)
Iron Man
Kill Bill  Vol 1 (UK)
Kill Bill  Vol 2 (UK)
King Kong (2005)
Leon – Der Profi
Lethal Weapon I
No Country for Old Men
Predator I (F)
Predator II (F)
Queen – Rock Montreal & Live Aid
Sin City
Snatch
Terminator II
Terminator III
Terminator IV
The Air I Breath
The Big White
Transformers II
Wanted
X-Men Trilogy (UK)*


Alle englischen bzw. französischen Fassungen inkl. deutschem Ton.


----------



## Xion4 (2. Juni 2010)

@jimPanske: 7,60€??? Wo????? Ich mein für Gesetz der Rache...


----------



## JimPanske (3. Juni 2010)

War ne MM Blu-ray Aktion in Landau, 5 Blu-rays für 38€


----------



## feivel (3. Juni 2010)

das ist ein guter preis...sowas hab ich hier leider noch nicht gesehen


----------



## Otep (3. Juni 2010)

Avatar
Coraline
Corbse Bride
Haus der 1000 Leichen
I am Legend
Matrix 1 - 3
Pans Labyrinth
S. Darko


nicht viel, aber kann ja noch werden


----------



## Raz3r (3. Juni 2010)

Hab bisher nur Death Race Extended Version in Blu-Ray da ich erst vor 5 Tagen nen Player dafür bekommen habe.
Wollte mir eh nur die guten in Blu-Ray holen.

Auf der To-Do-Liste steht:

Into the Blue, Fast and Furious 4, Transformers 1+2, Disturbia, Avatar und das wars erstmal.


----------



## exa (3. Juni 2010)

Raz3r schrieb:


> Hab bisher nur Death Race Extended Version in Blu-Ray da ich erst vor 5 Tagen nen Player dafür bekommen habe.
> Wollte mir eh nur die guten in Blu-Ray holen.



Und dann Death Race???


----------



## feivel (3. Juni 2010)

exa schrieb:


> Und dann Death Race???


 

ich hab mir dasselbe gedacht und mir dann aber gedacht mein gott die geschmäcker sind verschieden..sind wir mal tolerant XD


----------



## Raz3r (3. Juni 2010)

feivel schrieb:


> ich hab mir dasselbe gedacht und mir dann aber gedacht mein gott die geschmäcker sind verschieden..sind wir mal tolerant XD



Das war ein Geschenk. 
Könnte den verkaufen aber für geschenkt ist das doch ok.
Der Film hat zwar keine Handlung (genau so wie Crank) aber um das mal zu gucken reichts ja.


----------



## JimPanske (3. Juni 2010)

Was habt ihr gegen Death Race? Aktion Pur, das Bild ist klasse und der Sound ist bombastisch, nicht jeder Film muss ne richtige Handlung haben 

Mögt ihr das Orig. von 75 lieber mit Sly?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. Juni 2010)

JimPanske schrieb:


> Was habt ihr gegen Death Race? Aktion Pur, das Bild ist klasse und der Sound ist bombastisch, nicht jeder Film muss ne richtige Handlung haben




/sign


----------



## Xion4 (4. Juni 2010)

Für die Sammler unter euch, ich kannte diese Versionen bisher nicht:

Batman - The Dark Knight - Premium Collection Blu-ray: Amazon.de: Christian Bale, Michael Caine, Aaron Eckhart, Morgan Freeman, Maggie Gyllenhaal, Heath Ledger, Gary Oldman, Christopher Nolan: DVD & Blu-ray

http://www.amazon.de/Batman-Begins-Premium-Collection-Blu-ray/dp/B003A2OAOW/ref=pd_bxgy_d_img_b

Und hier noch ein Sherlock Holmes Schnäppchen: Media Markt heizt den Online Händlern ordentlich ein:
http://www.amazon.de/Sherlock-Holme...ef=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1275638847&sr=1-6


----------



## feivel (4. Juni 2010)

doch ich kannt die schon..aber ich mein,....die standard batman version gibts für 5,60


----------



## JimPanske (4. Juni 2010)

Die Collector Books gibts jetzt seit 1 Woche glaube ich, ist sicher was nettes für Neueinsteiger oder für die, die von jedem tollen Film etliche Versionen haben möchten. Für mich diesmal aber kein Grund den Film nochmal zu kaufen


----------



## feivel (4. Juni 2010)

Sherlock Holmes gibts jetzt auch bei Amazon für den Preis...
nutzt mir nix ..habs schon


----------



## Xion4 (4. Juni 2010)

Was meinst warum da ein Amazon Link ist??? Es sollte nur heissen, da Media Markt so am Preis gedreht hat, ist der Preis zustande gekommen...


----------



## feivel (4. Juni 2010)

sry..mir sind die streichhölzer zwischen den augen zerbrochen


----------



## JimPanske (4. Juni 2010)

Eben beim MM mitgenommen:

243. Gamer Steelbook (MM Exklusiv)


----------



## feivel (4. Juni 2010)

mach bitte mal ein foto


----------



## JimPanske (4. Juni 2010)

Hier sind die Bilder, hab se aber mim Handy schießen müssen, da der Kameraakku leer is ...


----------



## JimPanske (5. Juni 2010)

Heute neu im Briefkasten:

244. Coyote Ugly
245. Iron Man Steelbook         (MM Exklusiv) - ENDLICH !


----------



## feivel (5. Juni 2010)

was du alles für steelbooks herzauberst...sehr geil 

danke für die fotos

ich hatte heute schon diese collectors book versionen in den händen...die sahen teils schon richtig geil aus...
aber ich muss den monat noch sparen, vielleicht gibts da nächsten monat die 10000 BC aus der Reihe


----------



## JimPanske (5. Juni 2010)

Man tut was man kann 

Gerne doch, konnte ich dich zu nem Kauf bringen?


----------



## feivel (5. Juni 2010)

den monat werd ich selbst nicht mehr zuschlagen..muss etwas sparen....
ausserdem hab ich mir bereits wolfman aus england vorbestellt im steelbook das kommt die tage dann eh...
aber das iron man steelbook klingt gut, wieviel hast du denn bezahlt, wenn ich fragen darf, ich dachte das gibts nicht mehr? (den film leg ich mir aber vermutlich im amaray auch noch zu; ich liebe comicverfilmungen)


mir ist grad aufgefallen, wir haben eine ähnliche ausstattung, toshibafernseher, ps3 und onkyo receiver


----------



## JimPanske (5. Juni 2010)

Mit etwas Glück hab ich ihn noch durch jemanden sehr günstig bekommen  so viel sag ich ... jap, offiziell im Laden geht diesbezüglich garnichts mehr ... 

Bei Wolfman wart ich diesmal ab was die aus dem dt. Steelbook machen, ob das FSK Logo wie beim Inglorious Basterds Steel neulich nur ein Aufkleber sein wird, oder wie beim Gladiator Steel fest. Beim UK Stört mich, dass das Ratinglogo das auf dem Front so doof über den Blu-ray Logo sitzt ...


----------



## feivel (5. Juni 2010)

in dem fall gings mir tatsächlich darum, dass ich den im kino nicht gesehen habe, und daher einfach vorher haben wollte...


----------



## exa (6. Juni 2010)

ist bei den Premium Collection BDs eig anderes Zusatzmaterial dabei???

nebenbei bemerkt ist es eig eine Frechheit, dass man heutzutage bei den meisten Filmen noch nicht mal eine gedruckte Kapitelübersicht bekommt...

BD Hülle, Film rein, Cover rein und das wars... ziemlich arm


----------



## JimPanske (7. Juni 2010)

> Die Collector's Books der zehn Filme werden zwar die bisherigen Blu-ray  Discs der Standard-Veröffentlichungen enthalten, aber die  Sammlereditionen bestechen durch eine schöne Optik, und enthalten  außerdem ca. 25 Seiten (je nach Blu-ray Titel) mit  Hintergrundinformationen und Bildmaterial zum Film. In Kürze können Sie  sämtliche Informationen nachlesen und finden auch die offiziellen  Packshots der Blu-ray Discs in unserer Datenbank. Am Beispiel von *"The  Dark Knight"* im Newsbild können Sie schon einmal sehen, was uns  erwartet.
> 
> Quelle: Warners Blu-ray Premium Collection wird aus Collector's  Books bestehen - Blu-ray News




.......................
http://www.bluray-disc.de/news/film...collection-wird-aus-collectors-books-bestehen


----------



## Flotter Geist (7. Juni 2010)

neu *Stargate* (der originale Film mit Kurt Russel) für 9,99

Stargate Special Edition
Gesetz der Rache


----------



## feivel (7. Juni 2010)

die hab ich mir auch schonmal angeschaut, hat ein sehr schönes bild, es fällt einem nur langsam auf, wie alt der film schon ist, aber nichtsdestotrotz, lieber 10 mal noch diesen film, als die serie


----------



## JimPanske (7. Juni 2010)

Kann mit Stargate leider nichts anfangen, egal ob Film o. Serie

Hab mir eben erstmal was andres vorbestellt und diesmal isses kein Film xD


----------



## »EraZeR« (7. Juni 2010)

Gestern geordert: Minority Report und Matrix Triology.


----------



## Otep (7. Juni 2010)

So, hab mir Heute die 1. Staffel von LOST geholt (44€)...

Werd mir jetzt dann wohl die Predator Uncut Box (eins und zwei) bestellen... mal sehen ob das so klappt...


----------



## feivel (7. Juni 2010)

aus der schweiz?
der 1er dürft ja jetzt dann kein problem mehr sein


----------



## Flotter Geist (7. Juni 2010)

Wo liegt das Problem,hab auch beide Teile auf Bluray

Lohnt sich Iron Man auf BD?


----------



## Xion4 (7. Juni 2010)

Iron Man ist eine der besten BluRays die du bekommen kannst, Sound und Bild sind mMn herausragend.


----------



## Otep (7. Juni 2010)

Weil meines Wissens in DEU beide indiziert sind... werd die in Frankreich bestellen...


----------



## TimDeKill (7. Juni 2010)

Ich bin noch ein BLU-RAY neuling erst:
James Bond Ein Quantum Trost
Bad Man  The Dark Night


----------



## feivel (8. Juni 2010)

heute angekommen: 2 mal wolfman steelbook, ausversehen 2 mal bestellt.


----------



## »EraZeR« (8. Juni 2010)

feivel schrieb:


> heute angekommen: 2 mal wolfman steelbook, ausversehen 2 mal bestellt.



Jaja, sowas passiert gerne mal in der Eile. Ist mir auch schonmal mit Kopfhörern passiert.

Ich warte immer noch auf meine District 9 BD. Da haben wohl viele Leute bei der 10€ Aktion zugeschlagen.


----------



## feivel (8. Juni 2010)

naja...hab ich ein geschenk für das nächste geburtstagskind oder so..

district 9 ist ne tolle blu-ray


----------



## Flotter Geist (8. Juni 2010)

Heute dazugekommen :*Mirrors* bin gespannt wie der ist.


----------



## feivel (8. Juni 2010)

der ist schon ganz brauchbar


----------



## Falco (8. Juni 2010)

Mirros auf Blu ray ist nicht schlecht! Der TOn ist ganz gut gemacht, das Bild könnte noch ein kleines bissl besser sein!


----------



## feivel (8. Juni 2010)

Wolfman hat eine sehr geile englische tonspur, eine fast so gute deutsche tonspur, das bild schwächelt ab und zu bei der schärfe, ich glaub aber dass das fast so gewollt war.
ansonsten fand ich den film richtig richtig geil


----------



## > Devil-X < (9. Juni 2010)

Falco schrieb:


> Mirros auf Blu ray ist nicht schlecht! Der TOn ist ganz gut gemacht, das Bild könnte noch ein kleines bissl besser sein!



Der hat doch den gewollten Grießeleffekt?


----------



## Walt (9. Juni 2010)

Hab bis jetzt nur Batman:The Dark Knight und Transformers 2, aber es werden noch mehr^^


----------



## »EraZeR« (9. Juni 2010)

Walt schrieb:


> Hab bis jetzt nur Batman:The Dark Knight und Transformers 2, aber es werden noch mehr^^



Dafür aber schon zwei gute Filme, vorallem in Sachen der Ton- und Bildqualität. Ich würde dir raten, jeweils noch den Vorgänger zu kaufen. Also Batman Begins und Transformers 1.


----------



## JimPanske (10. Juni 2010)

Heute im Briefkasten und alles Erstauflagen ohne nervendes Logo und mit  altem Layout!

246. Der Staatsfeind Nr. 1
 247. Im Körper des Feindes
 248. The Rock
 249. Deja Vu


----------



## feivel (11. Juni 2010)

Watchmen 2 Disc Special Edition im Amaray...halt die normale Version 
+ Zimmer 1408
+ Igor


----------



## feivel (12. Juni 2010)

noch ein bisschen mehr.....


Filmliste von feivel

1. 
2012
2. 
300
3. 
Appleseed Ex Machina
4. 
Avatar - Aufbruch nach Pandora (Limited Edition)
5. 
AVP - Alien vs. Predator 1 & 2 Doppelpack
6. 
Batman Begins
7. 
City of Ember - Flucht aus der Dunkelheit
8. 
Coraline 3D
9. 
Das fünfte Element
10. 
Das Parfum - Die Geschichte eines Mörders
11. 
Der seltsame Fall des Benjamin Button (2-Disc Edition)
12. 
Der Soldat James Ryan - Steelbook
13. 
Der Tag, an dem die Erde stillstand (2008)
14. 
*Der unglaubliche Hulk - Uncut - US-Kinofassung*
15. 
Die Matrix-Trilogie (3 Discs)
16. 
Die Mumie: Das Grabmal des Drachenkaisers
17. 
Die Reise der Pinguine
18. 
Die Reise zum Mittelpunkt der Erde 3D (2008)
19. 
District 9 - Steelbook Edition
20. 
Eden Log
21. 
Final Destination 4
22. 
Gran Torino
23. 
I am Legend
24. 
*Igor*
25. 
Independence Day
26. 
Königreich der Himmel - Director's Cut
27. 
Küss den Frosch
28. 
Mission: Impossible - Ultimate Collection (UK Import)
29. 
Monster
30. 
*Pandorum*
31. 
Planet Terror
32. 
Ratatouille
33. 
Sherlock Holmes
34. 
Terminator 4 - Die Erlösung - Director's Cut
35. 
The Dark Knight - 2 Disc Special Edition
36. 
The Day After Tomorrow
37. 
The Fountain
38. 
The Machinist (Erstauflage)
39. 
The Wolfman (2010) - Steelbook (UK Import)
40. 
Underworld: Aufstand der Lykaner
41. 
Underworld: Evolution
42. 
V wie Vendetta
43. 
Van Helsing
44. 
*Watchmen - Die Wächter (2 Disc Edition)*
45. 
Wickie und die starken Männer
46. 
Wie ein einziger Tag
47. 
*Zimmer 1408* - Collector's Edition - Director's Cut
48. 
*Zombieland*


----------



## »EraZeR« (12. Juni 2010)

Heute neu bei mir: X-Men Triology


----------



## --> N1KK3l <-- (13. Juni 2010)

bei mir gab es gestern "sieben leben" und "the international"

echt top filme


----------



## Armeno (13. Juni 2010)

Ich hab mal ne kurze Frage.

Guckt ihre eure BDs auf nem Beamer und ist der Unterschied zu einer normalen DVD wirklich so groß ?

Ich will mir nämlich selbst auch bald einen Beamer kaufen.... (klick)


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. Juni 2010)

Naja, ich seh nen Film auf BD ohne Brille schärfer als die Realität mit Brille.


----------



## --> N1KK3l <-- (13. Juni 2010)

gucke atm noch auf nem 32" hd ready lcd ... da sieht man keinen unterschied, hab aber letztens bei meinem bruder auf nem 42" panasonic s20 plasma geschaut, und da ist das schon nen gewaltiger unterschied   
daher werd ich mir den auch holen ... hihi

aber ganz ehrlich, ich würde heutzutage keine dvds mehr kaufen, sind ja nicht wirklich viel günstiger


----------



## Armeno (13. Juni 2010)

@--> N1KK3l <--
Aber warum sollte man sich eine BD kaufen, wenn man auf seinem Fernseher sowieso keinen Unterschied sieht ?
Und auf einer Leinwand sollte man dann einen sehr großen Unterschied sehen oder ?

@Fadi
Den versteh Ich nicht ganz 
Eine BD is doch nicht schärfer als die Realität ? 


Und wie sieht es mit den so oft hoch angepriesenen tollen Extrafunktionen aus die "Bluray-Live" oder wie das heißt bietet ? (Kommentarfunktion, Videokonferenzen, Spiele usw...) Nutzt ihr das wirklich ?
(Ich hab noch keine BD und auch keinen Blurayplayer weshalb Ich das eben nicht beurteilen kann)


----------



## --> N1KK3l <-- (13. Juni 2010)

die extrafunktionen nutze ich nicht, nein ... 

gegen frage, wieso sollte ich ne dvd kaufen, wenn ne bluray nur 2-3 euro teurer ist ?
möchte meine film sammlung ja nicht neu aufziehen, wenn ich mir nen neuen fernsehr kaufen, daher kauf ich doch lieber jetzt gleich das bessere ^^


----------



## Armeno (13. Juni 2010)

Stimmt das ist ein Argument...
Aber Ich denke die hohen Anschaffungskosten eines Blurayplayers schrecken ab.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. Juni 2010)

Armeno schrieb:


> Stimmt das ist ein Argument...
> Aber Ich denke die hohen Anschaffungskosten eines Blurayplayers schrecken ab.




Nö.


----------



## --> N1KK3l <-- (13. Juni 2010)

hab nen htpc, da hat mich das laufwerk nur 60euro gekostet ^^


----------



## feivel (13. Juni 2010)

player gibts ab 80 euro..dvd player ab 50...


----------



## Two-Face (13. Juni 2010)

Wer einen wirklich ordentlichen und zuverlässigen Blu-Ray-Player möchte, der muss schon allermindestens 150€ hinlegen - von dem Schrott drunter sollte man die Finger lassen. 

Ihr mit euren 60/80€-Billig-Dingern, is dasselbe wie mit 'nem billigen Mixer, wenn man den zu oft benutzt, gehen die kaputt.

Außerdem braucht man auch 'nen ordentlichen Bildschirm bzw. Fernseher inklusive Soundsystem, um die Blu-Ray überhaupt richtig ausreizen zu können. Nicht einmal die DVD wird von den meisten ordentlich ausgenutzt.


----------



## feivel (13. Juni 2010)

darum gehts nicht..das ist mir auch klar, war nur ein einwand dagegen dass prozentual blu-ray player viel teurer sind, gute dvd player gibts auch nicht unbedingt für wenig geld


----------



## Two-Face (13. Juni 2010)

"Ausreichende" DVD-Player gibt's schon seit 'ner Ewigkeit für grade mal 20€.  Und die leiden nicht an Krankheiten, wie 60€-Blu-Ray-Player.


----------



## Armeno (13. Juni 2010)

Oh dann bin Ich wohl nicht richtig informiert, denn die billigsten Blurayplayer die Ich hier in den Läden gesehen habe kosten so 150€ und die Masse noch 450€


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. Juni 2010)

Zum Glück habe ich meine PS3, 2 Fliegen mit einer Klappe geschlagen


----------



## --> N1KK3l <-- (13. Juni 2010)

also für 100euro haben mm und co die doch schon alle im angebot ... und zu den billigen dvd playern ... also meine eltern hatten schon 3 stück, so günstige teile ... alle wieder umgetauscht da sie nicht alle dvd abspielten o_O
aber naja ... wir sollten mal wieder BTT


----------



## JimPanske (13. Juni 2010)

Sony BDP-S370 Blu-ray Player schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Das ist nen super Blu-ray Player, Betriebsgeräusch gleich null, lediglich ganz kurz beim einlesen der Disc. DVDs skaliert er sehr scharf und klar hoch ... leider gibts auf amazon momentan keine Bonusaktion mit BDs, hatte den für meine Eltern gekauft mit der Bourne Trilogie, nach Abzug der 3 BDs also quasi nur noch noch 120€ für den Player


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. Juni 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> "Ausreichende" DVD-Player gibt's schon seit 'ner Ewigkeit für grade mal 20€.  Und die leiden nicht an Krankheiten, wie 60€-Blu-Ray-Player.



20€ DVD Player sind absoluter Müll, die halten keine 3 Monate


----------



## Xion4 (14. Juni 2010)

Also ich habe die PS3 sowie den Samsung BD-P 1580, welcher in Kritiken nicht so gut wegkommt. Habe jedoch keine Probleme damit. Nicht laut, Bild ist in Ordnung, Sound auch. Ich denke ein richtig teurer Player ist rausgeschmissenes Geld, wenn die Ausgabequellen (Ferhseher und AV-Receiver + Boxen) nicht das ware sind. Zu meinem Samsung LE40-A615 und meinem Denon AVR 1610 passt schon ganz gut.


----------



## --> N1KK3l <-- (14. Juni 2010)

es kommt halt etwas drauf an, was für anforderungen an so nen player stellt ... die lese geräusche sind doch sicher nicht so laut, dass man den beim film schauen noch hört, denn man hat doch ton an


----------



## kazuo (14. Juni 2010)

Habe auch den Samsung BD-P 1580 und bin relativ zufrieden. Wobei ich sagen muss, benutze den nicht oft da ich nen MediaCenter habe. Trotzdem kann ich den Player ohne Zweifel empfehlen wenn man nicht soviel Geld ausgeben will


----------



## JimPanske (14. Juni 2010)

250. Total Recall Steelbook (Uncut)


----------



## Two-Face (14. Juni 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> 20€ DVD Player sind absoluter Müll, die halten keine 3 Monate


 
Doch, halten sie schon, unserer sogar mittlerweile mehr als 6 Jahre.


----------



## feivel (14. Juni 2010)

X-Men Quadrilogy - 8-Disc Special Edition


kam heute dazu um mal wieder zum Thema zurück zu kommen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. Juni 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Doch, halten sie schon, unserer sogar mittlerweile mehr als 6 Jahre.



Vor 6 Jahren haben die mit Sicherheit mehr gekostet  

Also die billig dinger die wir hatten (Grundig und co) taugen überhaupt nichts. Billig verarbeitet, nach kurzer Zeit kaputt.


----------



## Two-Face (14. Juni 2010)

Kann man von den 60€-Blu-Ray-Elektronikhaufen ebenfalls behaupten - zumindest hört man nichts anderes von denen.

Unser DVD-Player dürfte mitlerweile gut 6 Jahre alt sein, hat aber keinesfalls mehr als höchstens 40€ gekostet.


----------



## feivel (14. Juni 2010)

ich hatte einen 50 euro dvdplayer geb ich zu...der hält jetzt schon sehr viele jahre, genau weiss ich es nicht mehr..aber
wenn man jetzt einen kauft, sollte der auch schon wenigstens hdmi upscaling können..und da wirds bei 20 euro eng


----------



## --> N1KK3l <-- (14. Juni 2010)

manche haben halt glück andere nicht, aber im großen und ganze hat man ja 2 jahre garantie, daher mach ich mir da nicht so die sorgen, außerdem hab ich ehh nur nen 60euro bluray laufwerk in meinem pc ^^
da reicht vollkommen ...


BTT
heute gab es "Revolver" und "An american crime"


----------



## Flotter Geist (15. Juni 2010)

Gibts den Zeichentrick "Das letzte Einhorn" auf Bluray oder kommt der noch raus?

Ist ein Film aus meiner Kindheit.


----------



## --> N1KK3l <-- (15. Juni 2010)

hab grad mal geschaut nichts dazu gefunden !?


----------



## feivel (15. Juni 2010)

gibt nur eine dvd aber die ist qualitativ ganz gut


----------



## feivel (15. Juni 2010)

heute dazugekommen Sin City Recut XXL Edition


----------



## Flotter Geist (16. Juni 2010)

feivel schrieb:


> gibt nur eine dvd aber die ist qualitativ ganz gut




Werd ich mir den Film auf DVD holen,hoffe doch das er doch noch auf Bluray rauskommt.


----------



## Two-Face (16. Juni 2010)

So, meine Bestellung is nun endlich vollständig:

124. Braveheart (2-Disc-Digipack im Schuber)
125. Natural Born Killers
126. Blade Runner (Ultimate Collector's Edition im Koffer)
127. Harry Potter und der Stein der Weisen (Ultimate Edition)
128. Harry Potter und die Kammer des Schreckens (Ultimate Edition)
129. Up in the Air
130. Tödliches Kommando: The Hurt Locker

HD-DVD:

35. Blade Runner (5-Disc Ultimate Collector's Edition im Koffer)
36. Dragonheart
37. Das Mercury Puzzle
38. The Fast and the Furious
39. Die Mumie kehrt zurück
40. 2 Fast, 2 Furious
41. The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift
42. Miami Vice
43. Ocean's 12
44. Hulk
45. Space Cowboys
46. Underworld
47. Training Day
48. Harry Potter und der Stein der Weisen
49. Harry Potter und die Kammer des Schreckens
50. Harry Potter und der Gefangene von Askaban
51. Harry Potter und der Feuerkelch
52. The big Lebowski
53. Saw


----------



## mixxed_up (16. Juni 2010)

Wieso hast du Harry Potter und der Stein der Weisen zweimal?
Und den zweiten Teil auch?


----------



## Two-Face (16. Juni 2010)

...um eine inhaltlich vollständige HD-DVD-Sammlung zu erhalten.
Außerdem ist das die ideale Gelegenheit, eine alte HD-DVD mit einer neuen Blu-Ray zu vergleichen.

BTW, die _Blade Runner_-HD-DVD-Ausgabe scheint schon mal besser ausgestattet zu sein, als die Blu-Ray-Version, außer ein paar netten Souveniers kommt der BD-Koffer mit weniger daher.


----------



## enterthephil (17. Juni 2010)

Ich habe mir gestern Bad Boys und the ugly truth aus den UK bestellt.
Zusammen für 20Pfund inkl. Versand 

Ist ein guter Preis wie ich finde und natürlich mit dt. Tonspur


----------



## feivel (17. Juni 2010)

berichte doch dann mal wie bad boys von der qualität ist, schade dass hier nicht beide schon umgesetzt wurden.

@two-face hast du eigentlich einen standalone player?
wenn nicht solltest hier vielleicht noch einen suchen, lohnt sich ja fast 

doppelt würd ich allerdings auch nicht einkaufen, die paar unterschiede in den extras.....


----------



## Xion4 (17. Juni 2010)

Sicher das Bad Boys die deutsche Ton Spur hat?

*Da gabs auch mal ne Seite mit einer schönen Übersicht, hat da jemand noch zufällig einen Link?

*bei mir kam nun doch noch was dazu, Bad Boys (endlich!!!!), Gesetz der Rache und Sherlock Holmes.

So, nunmal eben Bad Boys reingeworfen und der Vergleich zur DVD, welche ca. 50 Runden im Player hintersich hat: Qualität ist besser geworden, Bild ist gut, Ton in meinen Augen sehr gut. Man sollte sich immer vor Augen halten, es ist ein 15 Jahre alter Film, und man darf natürlich nicht solche Meisterwerke wie Iron Man oder The Dark Knight erwarten. Aber für das alter des Films ists echt klasse.


----------



## JimPanske (17. Juni 2010)

Man darf Meisterwerke erwarten, bei " Die glorreichen Sieben " hats ja auch funktioniert


----------



## Xion4 (17. Juni 2010)

Da stink ich mal nicht gegen an, da mein Fernseher, mein Player, meine Anlage schlechter sind als deine. Und ich beim Thema BRs auch noch deutlich weniger Erfahrung habe mit meinen vielleicht 25 Filmen


----------



## Two-Face (17. Juni 2010)

Hier noch ein paar neue:

131. Die Klapperschlange
132. Das Ding aus einer anderen Welt (Ungekürzte Fassung)
133. Collateral
134. Krieg der Welten
135. Uhrwerk Orange 

HD-DVD:

54. Mad Max 2: Der Vollstrecker
55. Uhrwerk Orange

@feivel: Wie einen Standalone-Player? Hab ich doch schon, in meinem PC.


----------



## feivel (17. Juni 2010)

das weiss ich bereits @two-face..ich dacht nur son klassischer toshiba wär da noch ganz fein 


nicht gekauft aber werd ich noch, weil heute gesehen: goemon....großartig für Fans japanischer Filme oder auch 300 Liebhaber


----------



## enterthephil (17. Juni 2010)

@Xion4 klick mich: die Seite meintest du sicherlich 

Jo ich werd mal Bescheid geben was Bild und Ton sagen
hab mir heut glei nochn Schwung neuer Blauer Scheiben bestellt/gekauft

Der Patriot, Terminator 3, Welcome to the Jungle, Happy Feet und Könige der Wellen...50€...Preis ist ok...trotzdem ist das ein teures Hobby


----------



## feivel (17. Juni 2010)

BLURAY-DISC.DE - Blu-ray Filme, Forum, News, Technik, Spiele, Software

wär auch möglich, dass er die seite meint 

hobbys sind immer teurer, ich muss zugeben, dass mich mein hund meist im monat mehr kostet xD


----------



## enterthephil (17. Juni 2010)

Jo, da findet man auch die nötigen Infos 
Da haben wa halt beide Recht^^

Deine BluRays fressen dir aber net die Haare vom kopp 

Aber seien wir doch mal ehrlich...in gedanken hab i schon wieder 100€ für die nächsten BluRays ausgegebn


----------



## feivel (17. Juni 2010)

nur 100?

bei mir soll noch die spiderman trilogie folgen
iron man
goemon
alice im wunderland
the spirit
9 
book of eli
die rocky box
die rambo teile
predators
gladiator (wenn denn mal die bessere version kommt)
braveheart

und viele viele vermutlich mehr....


----------



## Two-Face (17. Juni 2010)

feivel schrieb:


> das weiss ich bereits @two-face..ich dacht nur son klassischer toshiba wär da noch ganz fein


 
Das is ja der in meinem PC.


----------



## Xion4 (18. Juni 2010)

Danke Jungs, echt klasse


----------



## enterthephil (18. Juni 2010)

@Xion4: Keine Ursache 
------------------------------
@feivel....naja was heißt nur...ich wollte nur einen Betrag nennen der nicht total utopisch ist 
Aber wenn ichs überschlage komm ich auch auf weitaus mehr!

Bin ja mal gespannt wie sich Alice..... in Bild und Ton schlägt!
Habe mir letztens für 9€ The International als "blindkauf" gegönnt aber noch net gesehen...Kann jemand was zu Qualität sagen?


----------



## feivel (18. Juni 2010)

The International war vom Bild schon ok...den Film fand ich nur nicht ganz so spannend


neu bestellt: Steelbook von The Legend of Goemon

nachdem das Amaray bei Saturn heute morgen teurer war....


----------



## JimPanske (18. Juni 2010)

The Legend of Goemon, ouw, ich glaube das ist nicht jedermanns Sache, mir hat Casshern zB garnicht gefallen, fands ehrlich gesagt richtigen Crap 

The International is eigtl. nen ganz guter Film, nur nicht son mehr als einmal guckbarer


----------



## feivel (18. Juni 2010)

naja..ich bin über die hülle gestolpert, habs mir dann über lovefilm ausgeliehen und fands richtig geil..XD
aber ich mag auch anime filme, und der 300 ähnliche stil in goemon war richtig gut
casshern kenn ich nicht.


----------



## JimPanske (18. Juni 2010)

Das Steelbook ist nicht schlecht gemacht durch die Prägung, aber das musste ich wie gesagt nicht kaufen 

BTW ich suche das dt. Wanted Steelbook, verkauft das wer? 

Naja bin jetzt TDK gucken zum 6x?


----------



## Two-Face (19. Juni 2010)

Heute: 

136. Bube, Dame, König, grAs
137-139. Matrix-Trilogie
140. American Pie
141. American History X


----------



## JimPanske (19. Juni 2010)

Die Filme in den Boxen hab ich garnicht einzeln gezählt, dann hätte ich ja viel mehr fällt mir grade auf 




JimPanske schrieb:


> BTW ich suche das dt. Wanted Steelbook, verkauft das wer?


----------



## feivel (20. Juni 2010)

hab ich auch nicht einzeln gezählt


----------



## JimPanske (20. Juni 2010)

Hab mal nachgezählt mit den Filmen in den Boxen wären es doch glatt 14 mehr, sprich 264


----------



## feivel (20. Juni 2010)

1. 
2012
2. 
300
3. 
Appleseed Ex Machina
4. 
Avatar - Aufbruch nach Pandora (Limited Edition)
5. 
AVP - Alien vs. Predator 1 & 2 Doppelpack                +1
6. 
Batman Begins
7. 
City of Ember - Flucht aus der Dunkelheit
8. 
Coraline 3D
9. 
Das fünfte Element
10. 
Das Parfum - Die Geschichte eines Mörders
11. 
Der seltsame Fall des Benjamin Button (2-Disc Edition)
12. 
Der Soldat James Ryan - Steelbook
13. 
Der Tag, an dem die Erde stillstand (2008)
14. 
Der unglaubliche Hulk - Uncut - US-Kinofassung
15. 
Die Matrix-Trilogie (3 Discs)                                   +2
16. 
Die Mumie: Das Grabmal des Drachenkaisers
17. 
Die Reise der Pinguine
18. 
Die Reise zum Mittelpunkt der Erde 3D (2008)
19. 
District 9 - Steelbook Edition
20. 
Eden Log
21. 
Final Destination 4
22. 
Gran Torino
23. 
I am Legend
24. 
Igor
25. 
Independence Day
26. 
Königreich der Himmel - Director's Cut
27. 
Küss den Frosch
28. 
Mission: Impossible - Ultimate Collection (UK Import)            +2
29. 
Monster
30. 
Pandorum
31. 
Planet Terror
32. 
Ratatouille
33. 
Sherlock Holmes
34. 
Sin City (2-Disc Set)
35. 
Terminator 4 - Die Erlösung - Director's Cut
36. 
The Dark Knight - 2 Disc Special Edition
37. 
The Day After Tomorrow
38. 
The Fountain
39. 
The Legend of Goemon - Limited Steelbook Edition
40. 
The Machinist (Erstauflage)
41. 
The Wolfman (2010) - Steelbook (UK Import)
42. 
Underworld: Aufstand der Lykaner
43. 
Underworld: Evolution
44. 
V wie Vendetta
45. 
Van Helsing
46. 
Watchmen - Die Wächter (2 Disc Edition)
47. 
Wickie und die starken Männer
48. 
Wie ein einziger Tag
49. 
X-Men Quadrilogy - 8-Disc Special Edition                +3
50. 
Zimmer 1408 - Collector's Edition - Director's Cut
51. 
Zombieland




also wäre ich bei 59....ich kann bei weitem egal wie gerechnet nicht mithalten..aber das muss auch nicht


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (20. Juni 2010)

1.   My Bloody Valentine 3D
2.   Sherlock Holmes
3.   Terminator Salavation
4.   Largo Winch
5.   Whiteout
6.   Cargo
7.   Bube Dame König gras
8.   The Fog
9.   Pandorum
10.  Star Trek
11.  2012
12.  Minority Report
13.  Gesetz der Rache
14.  A Perfect Getaway
15.  Paranormal Activity
16.  Avatar
17.  X-Men Origins Wolverine
18.  Transformers
19.  Transformers 2 Revenge of the Fallen
20.  The Dark Knight  "Steelbook"
21.  Inglorious Basterds "Steelbook"
22.  Fight Club  "Steelbook"
23.  Rock n Rolla "Steelbook"


----------



## JimPanske (20. Juni 2010)

feivel schrieb:


> 1.
> also wäre ich bei 59....ich kann bei weitem egal wie gerechnet nicht mithalten..aber das muss auch nicht



Muss keiner  .. aber ich hab ja auch früher angefangen zu "sammeln" um genau zu sein seit April/Mai 2008


----------



## feivel (20. Juni 2010)

mai 2008?
ich glaub ich sammel seit blu-rays seit irgendwann 2009 eher mitte..
aber du sammelst vor allem auch serh viel schneller, da bin ich sicher.
selbst meine dvd sammlung ist nicht so riesig 
und die ist eigentlich für andere in meinem bekanntenkreis enorm


----------



## JimPanske (20. Juni 2010)

Jap, Mai 08, glaube die erste Blu-ray war Ghost Rider? für 16€ (ebay), danach kam Spiderman3 für 7€ (ebay) und daraufhin folgten ein Haufen Schnäppchen die ich zu der Zeit per TPG auf amazon einkaufen konnte, einfach nen Prospektnachweis gesendet, wo es was zu welchem Preis gibt und man bekam es zu dem Preis  kurz gesagt hab ich 2008 schon zum heutigen Preisniveau eingekauft 7-14€

Schade das es die TPG nicht mehr im Bereich Medien gibt


----------



## feivel (20. Juni 2010)

zu dem Zeitpunkt war der alte Fernseher noch nicht kaputt, daher hat sichs für mich noch nicht gelohnt gehabt 

Die erste war bei mir The Dark Knight, noch zu Zeiten des Röhrenfernsehers, aber der neue war schon geplant


----------



## Two-Face (20. Juni 2010)

Ich sammle Blu-Rays und HD-DVDs eigentlich schon kurz nachdem es sie gibt. Also Mitte/Ende 2006, 2007.


----------



## JimPanske (20. Juni 2010)

Meine Röhre war zum Kauf des LCDs garnicht putt, hab sie einfach ins Schlafzimmer verfrachtet (läuft seit 16 Jahren immernoch einwandfrei), weil der Preis des 37' LCDs 2008 einfach unschlagbar war mit 799€ (zuvor 1699€) für nen mehrfachen Testsieger ...

HDDVDs hab ich zum Glück nicht gekauft, da ich keine Xbox360 besaß


----------



## feivel (20. Juni 2010)

ich hab auch 800 für meinen 42" dann ausgegeben...
und meine zweite Röhre hat überlebt, und durfte in Schlafzimmer umziehen. 
Der Samsung war viel jünger...keine Ahnung warum der früher aufgegeben hat, davon war ich auch irgendwie enttäuscht muss ich zugeben. Da hatte ich qualitativ schon bessere Röhren. 
ja...HD-DVDs waren ursprünglich irgendwie interessanter für mich, aber zum Glück hab ich da nicht zugegriffen. Ich hatte das aber geplant, wollte einen Toshiba Player haben. Naja..ich finds gut gewartet zu haben. Viel zu viele Formate/Medien. 

Schau mir grad den Sin City Recut an.
Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass mir der durchgehende Handlungsfluss der zum Glück auch beiliegenden Kinofassung auch gefällt, und mich die mehreren Abspänne nerven. Auch die zweite Kurzgeschichte macht eigentlich nur Sinn im Kinoschnitt, so einzeln für sich? Gut dass ich den Film schon kannte. Kann jetzt allerdings aus dem Kopf nicht mehr sagen, welche Szenen ich so noch nicht kannte.


----------



## JimPanske (20. Juni 2010)

Bei Sin City bin ich die ganze Zeit schon am überlegen, wo und wann ich zuschlagen soll.. in UK bekommt man den für 11-13 inkl. Versand, in Deutschland kostet er 18€ aufwärts, da er von Buena Vista vertrieben wird, allerdings kommt er hier im SlimCase daher, was mir lieber ist als die FatCases (ala Fox) wie sie England immer verwendet ...


----------



## feivel (20. Juni 2010)

hab ihn geschenkt bekommen, die deutsche Version, mag die Dicken auch nicht sooo gern...aber kommt man manchmal leider nicht drum rum


----------



## V!PeR (20. Juni 2010)

Ich habe um die 300 Blu Rays.Diese jetzt aufzuzählen wäre ein wenig viel des guten


----------



## »EraZeR« (20. Juni 2010)

V!PeR schrieb:


> Ich habe um die 300 Blu Rays.Diese jetzt aufzuzählen wäre ein wenig viel des guten



Dann aber bitte Bilder machen .


----------



## Two-Face (20. Juni 2010)

Wenn ich 300 Blu-Rays hätte, würde ich sie auch auflisten, was ist da so schlimm?


----------



## »EraZeR« (20. Juni 2010)

Oder jedenfalls einmal eine Datenbank erstellen. Das geht ganz gut auf BluRay-Disc.de


----------



## Two-Face (20. Juni 2010)

Dann liste sie wenigstens auf, ist doch kein Problem, wenn du eh' schon im Kopf hast, was du hast. Übrigens bin ich mir über die Legalität, das auf Festplatte zu kopieren, nicht ganz sicher - Kopierschutz umgehen ist rechtlich nicht legitim.


----------



## enterthephil (20. Juni 2010)

*1. *
*16 Blocks*

*2. *
*2012*

*3. *
*300*

*4. *
*50 erste Dates*

*5. *
*Alien vs. Predator - Erweiterte Fassung*

*6. *
*Avatar - Aufbruch nach Pandora (Limited Edition)*

*7. *
*Bad Boys (UK Import)*

*8. *
*Brügge sehen... und sterben?*

*9. *
*Cars*

*10. *
*Charlie und die Schokoladenfabrik*

*11. *
*Crank - Extended Version*

*12. *
*Das fünfte Element*

*13. *
*Der Goldene Kompass - 2 Disc Special Edition*

*14. *
*Der Patriot - Extended Version*

*15. *
*Der unglaubliche Hulk - Uncut - US-Kinofassung*

*16. *
*Die Entführung der U-Bahn Pelham 123*

*17. *
*Die Geheimnisse der Spiderwicks*

*18. *
*Die Mumie: Das Grabmal des Drachenkaisers*

*19. *
*Er steht einfach nicht auf Dich!*

*20. *
*Fast and Furious: Neues Modell. Originalteile*

*21. *
*Forrest Gump*

*22. *
*Gran Torino*

*23. *
*Hancock - Extended Version (Single-Disc)*

*24. *
*Happy Feet*

*25. *
*Harry Potter und der Halbblutprinz - 2 Disc  Special Edition*

*26. *
*Hauptsache verliebt*

*27. *
*Hellboy 2 - Die goldene Armee (2 Discs)*

*28. *
*Home*

*29. *
*Ice Age 1-3 Box*

*30. *
*Inglourious Basterds*

*31. *
*Iron Man - Ungeschnittene - US-Kinofassung*

*32. *
*Jeepers Creepers*

*33. *
*Keinohrhasen (2 Disc Edition)*

*34. *
*Kickboxer - US-R-Rated Fassung*

*35. *
*Kiss Kiss Bang Bang*

*36. *
*Könige der Wellen*

*37. *
*Last Action Hero*

*38. *
*Madagascar*

*39. *
*Max Payne - Extended Director's Cut*

*40. *
*No Country for Old Men*

*41. *
*Oben (2-Disc Edition)*

*42. *
*Pitch Black - Planet der Finsternis*

*43. *
*Planet 51*

*44. *
*Ratatouille*

*45. *
*Riddick - Chroniken eines Kriegers - Director's  Cut*

*46. *
*Ronin*

*47. *
*Running Scared*

*48. *
*Sex and the City: Der Film - Extended Cut*

*49. *
*Shooter*

*50. *
*Smokin' Aces*

*51. *
*Sterben für Anfänger*

*52. *
*Terminator 3 - Rebellion der Maschinen*

*53. *
*Terminator 4 - Die Erlösung - Director's Cut*

*54. *
*The Dark Knight - 2 Disc Special Edition*

*55. *
*The International*

*56. *
*The Italian Job - Jagd auf Millionen (2003)*

*57. *
*The Ugly Truth (UK Import)*

*58. *
*Tierisch Wild*

*59. *
*Transformers - 2 Disc Special Edition*

*60. *
*Transformers 2 - Die Rache (2 Disc Special  Edition)*

*61. *
*Twister*

*62. *
*Underworld: Aufstand der Lykaner*

*63. *
*Underworld: Evolution*

*64. *
*Unsere Erde*

*65. *
*Van Helsing*

*66. *
*Wall-E - Der Letzte räumt die Erde auf (2 Discs)*

*67. *
*Wanted*

*68. *
*Watchmen - Die Wächter (2 Disc Edition)*

*69. *
*Welcome to the Jungle*

*70. *
*Wolkig mit Aussicht auf Fleischbällchen*

*71. *
*X-Men Origins: Wolverine - Extended Cut

*Das sind meine Filme und ich Sammel seid mitte Februar als ich mir den TV+Player gekauft habe...ganz schön extrem... ich kaufe eindeutig zu viel


----------



## JimPanske (20. Juni 2010)

Ih! Als *.mkv's auf Festplatten ...


----------



## feivel (21. Juni 2010)

Hier geht es um Originale...nicht um Raubkopien....


----------



## mixxed_up (21. Juni 2010)

Raubkopien?

Vielleicht hat er ja Kopien gemacht, um nicht ewig seine Filme rausholen zu müssen, machen viele.


----------



## feivel (21. Juni 2010)

dann könnt er doch bilder machen,...

bist du ein gutmensch?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. Juni 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Raubkopien?
> 
> Vielleicht hat er ja Kopien gemacht, um nicht ewig seine Filme rausholen zu müssen, machen viele.



Ja ne is klar  

Du kannst rechtlich garkeine Kopien auf die Platte machen. Und er selbst sagt ja das er keine Scheibe besitzt


----------



## Two-Face (22. Juni 2010)

Hab' mir das hier mal geleistet:

142. BloodRayne
143. X-Men
144. X-Men 2
145. Die Bourne Verschwörung
146. Flightplan: Ohne jede Spur
147. Rambo: First Blood
148. Troja (Premium Collection)
149. Königreich der Himmel (Director's Cut)
150. Peter Pan (Extended Edition)

HD-DVD:

56. Superman returns
57. Doom: Der Film (Extended Edition)
58. Die Bourne Identität
59. Ocean's 12
60. King Kong


----------



## feivel (22. Juni 2010)

King Kong soll ja qualitativ 1a sein..


----------



## exa (22. Juni 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Du kannst rechtlich garkeine Kopien auf die Platte machen.



so ein Schwachsinn, natütlich kannst du dir legale *analoge* Kopien von deinen Filmen machen, wieso denn auch nicht?


----------



## feivel (22. Juni 2010)

analoge kopien bei blu-ray?
das will ich sehen...nimmst du die auf vhs auf??? 
und was hat das damit noch mit blu-ray zu tun..
oder wie ist da der plan?
hdcpgemäß wird nämlich bei einer kopie ohne umgehung des kopierschutzes nicht mehr als schwarz bei rauskommen.

natürlich hat fr3@k recht. und natürlich wurden hier raubkopien erwähnt, und damit nun schluss, sonst wird unser schöner thread hier noch gesperrt.

abgesehen, egal in welchem format: hier geht es um blu-rays und nicht um filme, damit impliziert die scheiben in schönen hüllen zum ins Regal stellen und in ein Laufwerk einlegen,
dadurch nicht gemeint: irgendwelche containerformate, die sich auf platten tummeln, das zu sammeln ist nichts besonderes, und wie die da hinkommen könnt ihr ja im gulliforum oder wo auch immer ausdiskutieren.

hier mit mkv's oder ähnlichem anzukommen ist ja wie einem Schallplattenfreund seine Mp3-Sammlung zu zeigen....


----------



## Pokerclock (22. Juni 2010)

Wenn ich mal darauf hinweisen darf:

UrhG - Einzelnorm

Das gilt natürlich auch für Blu-Ray. Ebenso gilt das für digitale Vorlagen, die analog kopiert werden, wenn der Kopierschutz umgangen wird. 

Es gibt kaum Blu-Rays, die keinen Kopierschutz haben. Also kann man sich vorstellen, wie die Filme auf die Festplatte geraten sind.

Wenn kein Kopierschutz bei einer analogen Kopie umgangen wird, sind private Kopien erlaubt (nach einer sehr alten Rechtsprechung bis zu sieben).

Weitere Beiträge die auf die Umgehung von Kopierschutzmaßnahmen hindeuten werden gelöscht.


----------



## Dude (23. Juni 2010)

kleines Update von mir:

District 9
The Air I Breathe
Into the Wild (einer der besten Filme die es gibt )
Das fünfte Element


----------



## Two-Face (23. Juni 2010)

Hab heute auch wieder die nächste Ladung bekommen

151. Batman
152. Batmans Rückkehr
153. Batman & Robin
154 - 163. Star Trek 1 - 10
164. Forrest Gump (Saphir-Serie)
165. The Green Mile
166. Interview mit einem Vampir

HD-DVD:

60. Manowar: Hell on Earth V
61. Die Insel
62. Herbert Grönemeyer: 12 Live (2 DVDs + HD-DVD)
63. Resident Evil: Apocalypse
64. Riddick: Chroniken eines Kriegers
65. House of Wax


----------



## mixxed_up (23. Juni 2010)

WO hast du die ******* Kohle her?
So viel kann man als "Schüler" doch gar nicht auf die hohe Kante legen!


----------



## Two-Face (23. Juni 2010)

Hmm doch, wenn man sein Geld jahrelang spart und sich die Sachen über diese Jahre größtenteils von seinen Eltern besorgen lässt.
Außerdem hab' ich für den Stapel HD-DVDs insgesamt nur zwischen 40 und 50€ gezahlt, das ist so viel wie ein aktuelles Computerspiel.


----------



## mixxed_up (23. Juni 2010)

Ja, aber du kaufst gerade ständig stapelweise HD DVDs, das muss doch echt viel kosten.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (23. Juni 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Hab heute auch wieder die nächste Ladung bekommen
> 
> 151. Batman
> 152. Batmans Rückkehr
> ...


Kannst du mal bitte ein Bild deiner kompletten Sammlung machen!?


----------



## Two-Face (23. Juni 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Ja, aber du kaufst gerade ständig stapelweise HD DVDs, das muss doch echt viel kosten.


 
Öhm, die Stapel Blu-Rays sind aber deutlich teurer.


----------



## feivel (23. Juni 2010)

der startrek stapel war mit sicherheit nicht günstig.....O_O


----------



## feivel (24. Juni 2010)

fürn zehner gesetz der rache beim müller mitgenommen


----------



## enterthephil (25. Juni 2010)

Ernsthaft? 
Na da muss ich doch nachm Feierabend glei in die Leipziger Innenstadt zum Müller flitzen 
Gabs da sonst noch was brauchbares zum guten Preis?

PS: Heute (sollen) kommen meine beiden ersten Blu-Ray Scheiben aus den UK... bin ich ja mal gespannt


----------



## mixxed_up (25. Juni 2010)

Komisch, wenn ich bei mir zum Müller gehe, ist das immer drastisch teurer als bei euch.


----------



## enterthephil (25. Juni 2010)

Wer weiß wonach du suchst...bstimmt nich nach Blu-Ray´s 

Also ich finde in Leipzig gehts mit den Preisen. Wir haben hier soweit ich weiß Saturn, Müller und MM...und die Preise dort sind ok, wobei ich letztern nie nutze 

Ich habs mir angewöhnt, dass wenn ich schaue, ich auch Zeit mitnehme und jede Scheibe einzeln angucke bzw. den Preis beäuge...

Das brachte schon so manchen Schnäppchen hervor...
Als Beispiel: Wanted für 6,96€ als BluRay...


----------



## feivel (25. Juni 2010)

sry mein fehler, war nich gesetz der rache, hab hier gestern den titel nochmal falsch reingeschrieben
gesetz der rache hätte 18 gekostet ;


----------



## JimPanske (25. Juni 2010)

Was ist denn hier los  ... ich hab 4 Blu-rays zu verkaufen


----------



## feivel (25. Juni 2010)

bist du krank?


Neuerwerbung: Sleepy Hollow


Liste:

      2012   


      300   


      Appleseed Ex   Machina   

      Avatar -   Aufbruch nach Pandora (Limited Edition)       AVP - Alien   vs. Predator 1 & 2 Doppelpack       Batman   Begins   

      City of   Ember - Flucht aus der Dunkelheit       Coraline 3D   


      Das fünfte   Element   

      Das Gesetz   der Ehre   

      Das Parfum -   Die Geschichte eines Mörders       Der seltsame   Fall des Benjamin Button (2-Disc Edition)       Der Soldat   James Ryan - Steelbook   
      Der Tag, an   dem die Erde stillstand (2008)       Der   unglaubliche Hulk - Uncut - US-Kinofassung       Die   Matrix-Trilogie (3 Discs)   
      Die Mumie:   Das Grabmal des Drachenkaisers       Die Reise   der Pinguine   

      Die Reise   zum Mittelpunkt der Erde 3D (2008)       District 9 -   Steelbook Edition   
      Eden Log   


      Final   Destination 4   

      Gran Torino   


      I am Legend   


      Igor   


      Independence   Day   

      Königreich   der Himmel - Director's Cut       Küss den   Frosch   

      Mission:   Impossible - Ultimate Collection (UK Import)       Monster   


      Pandorum   


      Planet   Terror   

      Ratatouille   


      Sherlock   Holmes   

      Sin City   (2-Disc Set)   

      Sleepy   Hollow   

      Terminator 4   - Die Erlösung - Director's Cut       The Dark   Knight - 2 Disc Special Edition       The Day   After Tomorrow   

      The Fountain   

      The Legend   of Goemon - Limited Steelbook Edition       The   Machinist (Erstauflage)   
      The Wolfman   (2010) - Steelbook (UK Import)       Underworld:   Aufstand der Lykaner   
      Underworld:   Evolution   

      V wie   Vendetta   

      Van Helsing   


      Watchmen -   Die Wächter (2 Disc Edition)       Wickie und   die starken Männer   
      Wie ein   einziger Tag   

      X-Men   Quadrilogy - 8-Disc Special Edition       Zimmer 1408   - Collector's Edition - Director's Cut       Zombieland


----------



## JimPanske (25. Juni 2010)

Krank? Wer? Ich? Oo....


----------



## feivel (25. Juni 2010)

naja...wenn du verkaufst


----------



## JimPanske (25. Juni 2010)

Ha!

Kannst se mir ja abkaufen  ... alle 4 sind NEU & OVP, sprich in Folie (factory sealed)

- Die Bourne Identität
- Die Bourne Verschwörung
- Das Bourne Ultimatum
- Shoot Em Up


----------



## Two-Face (25. Juni 2010)

Wer verkauft ja bloß 4 und nicht seine komplette Sammlung.

Habe zwar wieder einen Stapel bestellt, gekommen ist heute aber bloß einer:

167. Snatch: Schweine und Diamanten


----------



## mixxed_up (25. Juni 2010)

Wieviele hast du jetzt insgesamt bestellt, seit du gecheckt hast, dass die BDs doch mehr Extras haben? Und wieviele HDDVDs? Und wieviel haben dich die Einkäufe bisher gekostet?


----------



## Two-Face (25. Juni 2010)

Frag' mich nicht nach meinen Kosten, die versuche ich möglichst gar nicht zusammenzurechnen.

Wie viele Blu-Rays und HD-DVDs ich insgesamt habe, muss sich aber aus meinen Posts rauslesen, ich hab die ja immer nummeriert.  Zusammengerechnet mit Fernsehstaffeln aber insgesamt 176, HD-DVDs mit meiner Planet-Erde-Box 70. Also insgesamt 246 HD-Scheiben.


----------



## mixxed_up (25. Juni 2010)

Ich meine, wieviele hast du denn bestellt, seit du weißt dass die mehr Bonus haben? Seit dem hast du ja eine Bestelloffensive gestartet.


----------



## Two-Face (25. Juni 2010)

So ziemlich jeden Film, den ich auf (HD)-DVD habe, von dem ich weiß, dass er auf BD zusätzliche Szenen hat. Wie viele das sind kann ich noch sagen, da muss ich noch ein bisschen stöbern. Manche Blu-Rays haben sogar weniger Szenen als die DVD oder evtl. HD-DVD.
Der häufigste Fall ist jedoch, dass die Blu-Ray-Fassung zwar mehr Filmminuten, dafür aber deutlich weniger Bonusmaterial und je nach Film, weniger Packungsbeilagen (Hochwertige Hülle, Postkarten, Poster etv.) hat.


----------



## JimPanske (25. Juni 2010)

Und du findest es komisch das ich nen paar Filme doppelt habe


----------



## Two-Face (25. Juni 2010)

Japp, das finde ich komisch, denn wenn ich mir deine Sammlung so ansehe, hast du von einem Film z.B. eine Special-Edition, ein Steelbook und dann auch noch die normale Version. Entweder eine davon, aber doch nicht gleich alle drei?


----------



## JimPanske (25. Juni 2010)

Die entscheiden sich aber wenigstens optisch, deine unterscheiden sich nur auf dem Medium selbst ... 

Die Amarays verkauf ich meist, wenn ich ne Sonderedition habe ...


----------



## Two-Face (25. Juni 2010)

JimPanske schrieb:


> Die entscheiden sich aber wenigstens optisch, deine unterscheiden sich nur auf dem Medium selbst ...


 
...und von den darauf enthaltenen Szenen. Ich kaufe mir nicht jede Version eines Filmes, wenn dann nur, wenn die Spezial-Version später erschien oder ich einfach übersehen habe. Die normale verkauf ich dann meist' auch selber.


----------



## JimPanske (25. Juni 2010)

Siehste  .. naja ich fang momentan noch was andres zu sammeln und zwar Filmfiguren des Herstellers Hot Toys


----------



## feivel (25. Juni 2010)

nein, die bourne trilogie werd ich dir nicht abkaufen, mir reicht die auf dvd...
ich brauch fast nix doppelt..nur für ausnahmen.


----------



## Schittie (25. Juni 2010)

Ich hab mir jetzt alle Harry Potter-Teile gegönnt. Dazu kommen noch Krabat und S.W.A.T 

Also:

Harry Potter und der Stein der Weisen
Harry Potter und die Kammer des Schreckens
Harry Potter und der Gefangene von Askaban
Harry Potter und der Feuerkelch
Harry Potter und der Orden des Phönix
Harry Potter und der Halbblutprinz
Krabat
S.W.A.T

noch nicht so viele, aber es werden mehr folgen

MfG


----------



## feivel (25. Juni 2010)

krabat fand ich toll auf blu-ray, hatts aber nur mal ausgeliehen.

harry potter wollt ich bisher nich haben


----------



## JimPanske (25. Juni 2010)

feivel schrieb:


> *nein, die bourne trilogie werd ich dir nicht abkaufen, mir reicht die auf dvd...*
> ich brauch fast nix doppelt..nur für ausnahmen.



Och, wieso denn nicht 

P.S.: Blu-ray 251. kam heute:

251. Apollo 13


----------



## »EraZeR« (26. Juni 2010)

Sagmal habt ihr überhaubt die Zeit eure Filme auch mal zu gucken wenn fast jeden Tag neue kommen?


----------



## JimPanske (26. Juni 2010)

Die findet sich schon


----------



## Two-Face (26. Juni 2010)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Sagmal habt ihr überhaubt die Zeit eure Filme auch mal zu gucken wenn fast jeden Tag neue kommen?


Ach, bei Filmen hat man immer ruhige Tage oder Nächte an denen man die sich ansehen kann, eigentlich könnte man fast nie genug davon bekommen. Bei mir geht aber durchaus einiges an Zeit dafür ins Land, da ich mir die Filme sowohl auf Deutsch als auch auf der Original-Sprache ansehe, gerade bei Serien kann das auf Dauer ziemlich anstregend werden, obwohl das da eigentlich eine vollkommen passive Tätigkeit ist.

Bei Computerspielen ist das aber wesentlich schlimmer, wenn man da seit fast 6 Jahren eine ziemlich große Sammlung besitzt, kann es durchaus sein, dass man an 5 Jahre und älteren Spielen heute noch, aus Zeitmangel, dransitzt, um die endlich mal zu 100% durchzuhaben.

BTW, heute wieder ein paar weitere:

168. 7 Zwerge: Männer allein im Wald
169. 7 Zwerge: Der Wald ist nicht genug
170. Payback: Zahltag (inkl. Kinoversion und Director's Cut)

Fernsehserien:

4. Fringe: Grenzfälle des FBI, Staffel 1

HD-DVD

66. 12 Monkeys

Fernsehserien:

2. Star Trek. Raumschiff Enterprise: The original Series, Staffel 1


----------



## feivel (26. Juni 2010)

Bei mir ist heute Nightmare on Elm Street dazugekommen


----------



## Flotter Geist (26. Juni 2010)

feivel schrieb:


> Bei mir ist heute Nightmare on Elm Street dazugekommen




Der neue? wenn ja wie ist der?


----------



## »EraZeR« (26. Juni 2010)

Flotter Geist schrieb:


> Der neue? wenn ja wie ist der?



Ne, den gibts noch nicht zu kaufen.


----------



## nfsgame (26. Juni 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Fernsehserien:
> 
> 4. Fringe: Grenzfälle des FBI, Staffel 1


Ist die (Bild-)Quali wirklich so schlecht wie teilweise geschrieben wird? Ist eine meiner Lieblingsserien .
Ist die Tonspur wie auf der DVD "nur" nen ProLogic Codierter 2.0-Stream?


----------



## feivel (26. Juni 2010)

ist der alte..ich wollte auch explizit den alten, über den neuen denk ich aber noch nach

bildqualität ist wesentlich besser als dvd oder tv, aber ton ist mono...gibt halt keine andere tonspur


----------



## Flotter Geist (27. Juni 2010)

feivel schrieb:


> ist der alte..ich wollte auch explizit den alten, über den neuen denk ich aber noch nach
> 
> bildqualität ist wesentlich besser als dvd oder tv, aber ton ist mono...gibt halt keine andere tonspur




Uncut?hab den auch schon in der hand gehabt war aber ab 16


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (27. Juni 2010)

Ich kauf mir bald "Der Blutige Pfad Gottes" auf DvD. 
Die entsprechende Bluray-Version dauert 4 Minuten länger.
Mir wurde gesagt, dass das an der Abspielgeschw. liegt und die Bluray keine Sekunde mehr Filmszenen enthält.
Weiß aber nicht ob das bei anderen auch so ist und die "längere" Bluray-Version auch mehr Filmszenen hat  
Weiß jemand mehr? 
Weil ich hier so lese, dass Two-Face viele Filme wegen "mehr" Filmszenen doppelt hat?!


----------



## Two-Face (27. Juni 2010)

Nö, da kann ich dich entwarnen, bis jetzt hatten die Blu-Rays/HD-DVDs alle mehr Szenen als die DVDs, die ich gekauft habe, wenn die Lauflänge länger angebenen wurde.


----------



## nfsgame (27. Juni 2010)

Andere Abspielgeschwindigkeit!? Wär mir neu . Die Filme laufen alle so mit 24 bis 25fps.


----------



## »EraZeR« (27. Juni 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Andere Abspielgeschwindigkeit!? Wär mir neu . Die Filme laufen alle so mit 24 bis 25fps.



Genau, und auf Dauer summieren sich die paar Sekunden und es kommen Minuten dabei herraus .


----------



## Two-Face (27. Juni 2010)

Das müsste dann aber generell bei Blu-Rays so sein, was aber nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## »EraZeR« (27. Juni 2010)

Stimmt, da hast du recht. Aber wie genau das jetzt ist soll hier ja nicht Thema sein, dafür gibt es einen Talk-Thread.


----------



## feivel (27. Juni 2010)

Flotter Geist schrieb:


> Uncut?hab den auch schon in der hand gehabt war aber ab 16




uncut weil:

der steht nicht mehr auf dem index und wurde ab 16 mittlerweile freigegeben..


----------



## Flotter Geist (27. Juni 2010)

feivel schrieb:


> uncut weil:
> 
> der steht nicht mehr auf dem index und wurde ab 16 mittlerweile freigegeben..




Hab ich gar nich gewusst,werd mir den dann auch holen.


----------



## feivel (27. Juni 2010)

doch der ist vom index gestrichen und wurde neubewertet also uncut


----------



## Two-Face (27. Juni 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ist die (Bild-)Quali wirklich so schlecht wie teilweise geschrieben wird? Ist eine meiner Lieblingsserien .
> Ist die Tonspur wie auf der DVD "nur" nen ProLogic Codierter 2.0-Stream?


 Hab mir jetzt 'n paar Folgen angesehen, umgehauen hat mich die Qualität nicht sooo wirklich. Ausreichend, aber nicht überragend. Auf meinem 24-Zöller am PC kann ich das zwar nicht so gut beurteilen, habe aber schon trotzdem bessere BDs gehabt. Störend war nämlich dieses deutlich auffällige Hintergrundbildrauschen, was bei anderen Scheiben weniger auffällt. Ton ist auf Deutsch nur 2.0 Stereo, auf Englisch aber (wie immer) 5.1.


----------



## enterthephil (27. Juni 2010)

Neu dazu gekommen:
Madagascar 2 und Horton hört ein Hu!


----------



## JimPanske (1. Juli 2010)

Wer hat Disney Movies & More Codes abzugeben ?


----------



## feivel (5. Juli 2010)

Aufgrund des guten Preises und ich mir richtig bombastisches von der deutschen und der englischen Tonspur erwarte: Phantom der Oper 

ich mocht den film auf dvd schon sehr gerne


----------



## JimPanske (6. Juli 2010)

Hab mir vorhin Boogie Nights und Sin City dank Gutschein zu je 9,98€ bestellt  dürften die Tage dann wohl eintreffen


----------



## feivel (6. Juli 2010)

Sin City ist klasse..hab ich ja auch....aber ich mag den recut nicht...die Kinoversion find ich besser


----------



## JimPanske (6. Juli 2010)

Kenne nur die Fassung die im TV lief, das war dann die?


----------



## feivel (6. Juli 2010)

das war die geschnittene kinofassung


----------



## Two-Face (6. Juli 2010)

Die Blu-Ray von _Sin City_ is komplett sinnlos, die enthält noch weniger Szenen, als die XXL-Editions auf DVD.


----------



## feivel (7. Juli 2010)

wie gesagt der recut is eh nicht so großartig in dem fall bevorzuge ich die kinofassung


----------



## feivel (7. Juli 2010)

so Phantom der Oper ist heut angekommen.


----------



## Gamer_95 (7. Juli 2010)

Ich bin momentan dabei mir eine Blu-Ray Sammelung aufzubauen...
Folgendes ist vorhandenhabe ich jetzt 
- Planet der Affen original+remake (Die Planet der Affen Filme sind meiner meinung nach sowieso die Bessten Filme aller Zeiten. Das Remake ist auch nicht schlecht. Aber kann die "originalen" einfach nciht toppen.)
- Scream 1
- Scream 2
- Scream 3
- Band Of Brothers 1-6 Steel Book (wirklich nur zu empfehlen)
- Finale Destination 4
- Saw 5
- Superbad
- I Am Legend
- Nachts im Museum 1+2


----------



## JimPanske (7. Juli 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Die Blu-Ray von _Sin City_ is komplett sinnlos, die enthält noch weniger Szenen, als die XXL-Editions auf DVD.



Die BLu-ray schimpft sich aber auch XXL Edt.



dvd-palace.de schreibt:

Bereits die DVD-Veröffentlichung als „Recut & Extended Version“ bot  eine Fülle an Bonusmaterial, das in dieser Form auch auf die  Doppel-Blu-ray übernommen wurde. Zudem gibt es einige wenige  Erweiterungen.

Und:

Apropos Zusatzmaterial. Während die DVD-Erstveröffentlichung bloß einen  knappen „Blick hinter die Kulissen“ gewährte, bot allein die Kinofassung  der Box inklusive „Recut- und XXL-Edition“ drei verschiedene  Audiokommentare, von denen zwei sogar ernsthaft und informativ ausfallen  (der dritte ist eher experimenteller sowie wenig gehaltvoller Natur).  Dazu kamen diverse Featurettes, welche zusammen genommen ein  ordentliches Making Of ergeben sowie einige persönlich von Regisseur  Rodriguez beigesteuerte Clips, die nicht minder interessant sind  (vielleicht abgesehen vom Kochkurs). All diese Features finden sich nun  auch auf der Blu-ray Version des Titels wieder, erweitert um einige nur  diesem speicherstarken, digitalen Medium mögliche Funktionalitäten  (Stichworte: „Cine-Explore“, „interaktives Comic“).


----------



## Two-Face (7. Juli 2010)

Die Laufzeit der Extreme XXL-Edition auf DVD beträgt 136 Minuten, die Recut XXL-Edition auf Blu-Ray allerdings nur 124 Min. Nur weil sie ähnlich betitelt sind, muss das nicht heißen, dass auch beides dasselbe is.


----------



## JimPanske (7. Juli 2010)

Das simmt nicht so ganz 

DVD und Blu-ray Fassungen unterscheiden sich immer um 4% in der Laufzeit, welches mit der Framerate zusammenhängt...

Kinofassung (DVD): 119min.
Kinofassung (Blu-ray): 124min.

Recut (DVD): 136min.
Recut (Blu-ray): 142min.



P.S.: 252. Avatar (meine Schwester wollte ihn)


----------



## Two-Face (7. Juli 2010)

Öhm, die 124 minütige Recut XXL-Edition ist kürzer als die Extreme XXL-Edition auf DVD - und eine 142 minütige Fassung auf Blu-Ray sehe ich da nirgendwo.


----------



## JimPanske (7. Juli 2010)

SIN CITY (2-DISC SET) BLU-RAY - Film-Details

Wie ich oben bereits schrieb, 124min der Kinocut, 142min der Recut


----------



## Two-Face (7. Juli 2010)

Bei Amazon ist das 2-Disc-Set aber nur 124 Min. lang genauso wie die Recut XXL-Edition.


----------



## JimPanske (7. Juli 2010)

Amazon hat immer falsche Laufzeitangaben, sprich die erst beste wird eingetragen


----------



## Two-Face (7. Juli 2010)

Woher soll man dann aber wissen, welcher Film zusätzliche Szenen hat, und welcher nicht? Die meisten Blu-Rays hatten bis jetzt alle ein oder zwei Szenen mehr enthalten, zumindest die, die ich mir neu gekauft hatte.


----------



## JimPanske (7. Juli 2010)

Auf BLURAY-DISC.DE - Blu-ray Filme, Forum, News, Technik, Spiele, Software zB nachschauen, man kann sich nicht auf Shops verlassen


----------



## feivel (7. Juli 2010)

ah...erfreulich was du da sagst 
wie gesagt gefällt mir der kinocut trotzdem besser,
aber ich hab auch nochmal nachgesehen, der is wirklich uncut :9


----------



## JimPanske (12. Juli 2010)

253. Sin City
254. Die fantastischen Vier - Heimspiel


----------



## Menthe (12. Juli 2010)

12. Inglorious Basterds
13. Hangover


----------



## enterthephil (12. Juli 2010)

Bei mir kam heut dazu;

Küss den Frosch
Tödliches Kommando - The Hurt Locker
Kung Fu Panda


----------



## feivel (12. Juli 2010)

küss den frosch ist ganz große klasse von der umsetzung..haben den auch 

im saturn ist ja momentan ne tolle aktion, werd da mal shoppen noch


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (12. Juli 2010)

24. Der Mann der niemals lebte
25. Silent Hill
26. Das kabinett des Dr. Parnassus
27. Batman Begins Premium Collection
28. Blade Runner Premium Collection
29. Secret Defense "Steelbook"
30. I am Legend "Steelbook"
31. District 9 "Steelbook"
32. Der Nebel


----------



## feivel (13. Juli 2010)

heute günstig mitgenommen:


krieg der welten + iron man


----------



## enterthephil (13. Juli 2010)

feivel schrieb:


> heute günstig mitgenommen:
> 
> 
> krieg der welten ...




Man, ich bin in letzter Zeit immer so hin und gerissen bei diesen ganzen Aktionen, kaufen oder lassen.
Von vielen Filmen hab ich die DVD und weiß net ob ein Tausch zur BD lohnt..
Für die ganzen DVD´s bekomm i höchstens 5€ ...
Aber Krieg der Welten als Beispiel is ein Film der mir sehr gut gefällt...da muss ich nochmal drüber schlafen 

Momentan bin ich dabei mir die Disney/Pixar und Dreamworks Zeichentrickfilme zu kaufen, siehe Küss den Frosch, aber das geht ins Geld... ...


----------



## Two-Face (13. Juli 2010)

Der Wechsel von DVD zur Blu-Ray lohnt sich nur, wenn du dich für die eine oder andere zusätzliche Szene oder evtl. mehr Bonusmaterial interessierst. Allein wegen der besseren Qualität lohnt sich das eher bedingt, gemessen an der verfügbaren Hardware.


----------



## feivel (14. Juli 2010)

hatte die Filme vorher nur mal aus dem Verleih gehabt und daher nicht in meiner eigenen Sammlung -> konnte bedenkenlos zuschlagen

die pixar und disney teile sidn ja leider etwas teuer


----------



## »EraZeR« (14. Juli 2010)

feivel schrieb:


> die pixar und disney teile sidn ja leider etwas teuer



Etwas ist gut . Aber anscheinend werden die auch nicht im Preis gesenkt. Oder sehr selten.


----------



## feivel (14. Juli 2010)

nein...die werden so schnell nicht gesenkt...die halten 9 euro bei dvds auch für billig


----------



## JimPanske (14. Juli 2010)

Ihr müsste mal auf schweizer Onlineshops vorbeischauen, denn dort sind momentan ein paar Disney/Buene Vista Scheiben im Angebot  13/14€
___________________________________________________________

BTW ist das neue kostenlose BluLife Magazin verfügbar:

Blulife 02/2010

_* berichten wir über aktuelle News und Blu-ray Veröffentlichungen
    * informieren wir Sie ausführlich über die Hintergründe der neuen 3D Heimkino-Technik
    * reviewen wir Blu-ray Filme wie Alice im Wunderland, Das Kabinett des Doktor Parnassus, Die Blechtrommel, Percy Jackson und weitere
    * führen wir Interviews mit dem Produzententeam Suzanne und Jennifer Todd sowie mit Martin Winkler von Sony Deutschland
    * bringen wir Sie zum schmelzen mit unserem Beitrag Dokumentation auf Blu-ray: Eis
    * führen wir die Artikel-Serie "Ein Bild bekommt Format" und "Gute / Schlechte Bildqualität" fort
    * testen wir ausführlich den 3D Fernseher Panasonic TXP50VT20E, die Blu-ray Player Sony BDP-S370 sowie Pioneer BDPLX53 und den AV-Receiver Onkyo TXSR508
    * sorgen wir für Abwechslung mit den größten Regisseuren und dem Beitrag Filmlegenden
    * präsentieren wir Ihnen wieder ein außergewöhnliches Heimkino
    * stellen wir Ihnen einen bluray-disc.de Stammtisch vor
    * und vieles weiteres mehr..._

*Die aktuelle Ausgabe (Nr.5) 02/2010 steht ab sofort zum Download bereit:* *BluLife Nr 5. 02/2010 | Hier lang...*


----------



## sNook (15. Juli 2010)

BluRay No.3 kam vor wenigen Tagen an 

District9

Ja, sind erst 3, haut mich nicht - bin am Anfang meiner Sammlerkarierre 

#1 Underworld Evolution
#2 This is England
#3 District9


----------



## feivel (15. Juli 2010)

bei mir wurds gestern noch zusätzlich Hangover


----------



## »EraZeR« (15. Juli 2010)

feivel schrieb:


> bei mir wurds gestern noch zusätzlich Hangover



Den Film hätte ich mir inzwischen auch mal kaufen sollen, habe den schon 4mal gesehen und find den immer noch geil .


----------



## Flotter Geist (15. Juli 2010)

Wann kommt denn "Kampf der Titanen" (2010) auf BD raus?


----------



## JimPanske (15. Juli 2010)

Flotter Geist schrieb:


> Wann kommt denn "Kampf der Titanen" (2010) auf BD raus?



Am 10.8  in der Amaray als auch im Steelbook


----------



## JimPanske (16. Juli 2010)

255. Ninja Assassin Steelbook (FR Import)
256. Secret Defense Steelbook

EDIT:

Ebe hats geschellt:

257. Miss Undercover 1
258. Miss Undercover 2


----------



## enterthephil (16. Juli 2010)

kann schon jemand Percy Jackson sein eigen nennen und paar angaben zur Bild und Ton machen? Überlege nämlich beim dem Preis zuzuschlagen


----------



## feivel (16. Juli 2010)

Ninja Assassin würd mich interessieren...


----------



## JimPanske (16. Juli 2010)

feivel schrieb:


> Ninja Assassin würd mich interessieren...



Bekomme das dt. Steelbook noch die Tage von nem Bekannten für 17€, werds mir mal anschauen, da es sich um nen Wendesteelbook handelt nicht grade die beste Lösung, aber mal schauen. Habe mir dennoch aber wie ich oben schrieb auch das französische geholt, bevor das ausverkauft ist, wie es sonst immer schnell der Fall ist in Frankreich. Sieht einfach genial aus, super Front- Innen- und Backdruck 

Hoffe der Film taugt auch was, viele finden ihn genial, nur darunter gibts auch einige die nix mit anfangen können.


----------



## enterthephil (16. Juli 2010)

Das Weltnaturerbe - Schätze unserer Erde (5 Disc-Set) heute für 49€ gekauft


----------



## sNook (17. Juli 2010)

Heute kamen fünf Neulinge



> #1 Underworld Evolution
> #2 This is England
> #3 District9


#4 Delta Farce
#5 Der seltsame Fall des Benjamin Button
#6 War Inc.
#7 My Big Fat greek Summer
#8 High Lane - Schau nicht nach unten

Sehr gut


----------



## JimPanske (20. Juli 2010)

259. Marley & Ich
260. Linkin Park - Road to Revolution


----------



## Menthe (20. Juli 2010)

Transporter 3 (Steelbook)
Black Hawk Down (vorbestellt)


----------



## dome793 (21. Juli 2010)

Terminator Die Erlösung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## feivel (21. Juli 2010)

#9 wird morgen ankommen


----------



## JimPanske (22. Juli 2010)

So, heute eingetroffen:

261. Ninja Assassin Steelbook


----------



## feivel (22. Juli 2010)

ich ärger mich...ich wollt auch ein alien ei..das wird wohl jetzt nix..die facehugger edition gefällt mir nicht so


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. Juli 2010)

Vorbestellt: Twilight - Eclipse

Gibts eig American Pie 1-3 irgendwo als BluRay? Will die unbedingt haben, die Filme brauche ich in meiner Sammlung!


----------



## Flotter Geist (22. Juli 2010)

Heute ist Iron Man dazu gekommen und Morgen der "es kann nur einen geben" Highlander


----------



## enterthephil (23. Juli 2010)

Ich hab mir gestern Jamey Ryan und Batman Begins für jeweils 12,99€ ausm Saturn geholt...
Wollte eigentlich auch Alice mitnhemen, aber 19,99 sind mir doch etwas viel, andererseits is es ne Disney BR....
Mal gucken, gibt ja bald wieder Geld


----------



## JimPanske (23. Juli 2010)

*Ninja Assassin*

Bild is Referenz, Ton gut, den Film fand ich super, obwohl ich Anfangs  dachte er schlägt nen andren Ablauf ein, nun gut ... bereue den  Blindkauf nicht.

Respekt auch an den Hauptdarsteller, hab mir nämlich das Making Of reingezogen...


----------



## Flotter Geist (24. Juli 2010)

Neu: Alice im Wunderland 3 Dics Edition


----------



## Otep (26. Juli 2010)

Otep schrieb:


> Avatar
> Coraline
> Corbse Bride
> Haus der 1000 Leichen
> ...




Edit:

LOST

Staffel 1 & 2

PS: warum is die 1. ab 16 und die 2. ab 18 ??


----------



## sNook (27. Juli 2010)

Heute kamen fünf Neulinge



> #1 Underworld Evolution
> #2 This is England
> #3 District9
> #4 Delta Farce
> ...



#9 Letters from Iwo Jima


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (27. Juli 2010)

Otep schrieb:


> Edit:
> 
> LOST
> 
> ...



Wüsst ich auch gerne mal. 
Ist nicht blutiger/brutaler als die anderen Staffeln


----------



## JimPanske (1. August 2010)

Ich hab zum Ende des letzten Monats wieder richtig zugeschlagen xD

 			 			262. The Hurt Locker Steelbook (KR Import)

   263. Alice im Wunderland 3-Disc Digipack (CH Import / ohne FSK Logo)
  264. Green Zone Steelbook
  265. Shutter Island Steelbook (MM Excl.)
  266. Blind Side
  267. Boogie Nights
  268. Stadt der Gewalt Mediabook (WoV Excl. inkl. T-Shirt)
  269. Daddy ohne Plan
  270. Verwünscht


----------



## enterthephil (2. August 2010)

Ich habe auch mal wieder zugeschlagen!!

Alice im Wunderland
Braveheart
Der Soldat James Ryan
Batman Begins
Himmel und Huhn
Tirff die Robinsons
Shrek 3

Achso, beim Saturn in Leipzig HBF gibt es momentan Monster AG im Pappschuber für 18,99€ ...weils doch immer hieß dies wäre eine limitierte Auflage...falls nicht, sorry


----------



## JimPanske (3. August 2010)

Die Disney Erstauflagen mit Schuber sind auch limitiert, Läden die diese jetzt immernoch haben, hatten zuvor einfach nur nen großen Bestand davon


----------



## JimPanske (4. August 2010)

Vorhin nen paar Schäppchen eingesackt!

 271. Wolfman Steelbook
 272. Insomnia
 273. Lucky # Slevin


----------



## enterthephil (5. August 2010)

Was plant ihr eigentlich für anschaffungen an naher Zukunft?
Ich freu mich schon auf Iron Mai 2...hoffe Bild und Ton werden wieder gewaltig! 

@JimPanske, was haste gelöhnt für die Filme? (Lohnt es sich Wolfman mal anzusehen?)


----------



## JimPanske (5. August 2010)

Des Wolfman Steelbook hat 13€ gekostet, Insomnia u. Lucky # Slevinje 10€

Woflman hab ich gestern gesehen, war ganz okay, kein wirklicher Hit, anschauen kannst ihn aber mal ...


----------



## Menthe (6. August 2010)

Neu dazu gekommen: Fluch der Karibik Trilogie.


----------



## enterthephil (6. August 2010)

I am Legend... heute gekommen.

Finds wahnsinn wie in den letzten Tagen die Preise in den Keller sinken. Zwar ist dort meiner Meinung ne Menge mist dabei aber einige nette Sachen sind schon verlockend.

Ich hoffe Amazon macht weiter so


----------



## Ston3 (7. August 2010)

1. Hostage-Entführt

Nächste Woche kommen neue hab mein Blu Laufwerk erst seit 7 Tagen^^


----------



## »EraZeR« (7. August 2010)

Bei mir ist in letzter Zeit nur noch Sherlock Holmes, Last Action Hero und Rush Hour 3 dazu gekommen. Leihe mir viele Filme, ist auf dauer einfach günstiger. In Zukunft ist noch die Zurück in die Zukunft Trio, Alien Anthology und The Pacifik geplant. Und natürlich Inception.


----------



## enterthephil (7. August 2010)

@»EraZeR«

Hast du Inception schon gesehen? Weil das so überzeugt klang den Film zu kaufen  ...der soll gut sein oder?

Hab mir heut die Monster AG bestellt für 15€, für die Freundin wird sicher noch Valentinstag bestellt, wenn er die 11€Marke kratzt


----------



## Low (7. August 2010)

enterthephil schrieb:


> @»EraZeR«
> 
> Hast du Inception schon gesehen? Weil das so überzeugt klang den Film zu kaufen  ...der soll gut sein oder?


Inception ist der Hammer


----------



## »EraZeR« (8. August 2010)

Low schrieb:


> Inception ist der Hammer



Jepp! Ich habe den am Mittwoch in der Premiere gesehen und gleich Abends noch bei Amazon vorbestellt. Ich fand den FIlm super.


----------



## Otep (8. August 2010)

Otep schrieb:
			
		

> Avatar
> Coraline
> Corbse Bride
> Haus der 1000 Leichen
> ...



EDIT:

LOST

3. Staffel


----------



## JimPanske (8. August 2010)

Hat jemand Disney Movies & More Punkte abzugeben, die er nicht benötigt?


----------



## Menthe (9. August 2010)

Ab Dezember/Januar Inception.

Der Film ist genial, wer ihn noch nicht gesehen hat: Rein gehen!!!


----------



## Ston3 (9. August 2010)

2. The Dark Knight

Ende der woche kommt noch Shutter Island und Männerherzen


----------



## feivel (10. August 2010)

neu dazugekommen:

braveheart
transformers 1
lakeview terrace
disturbia
Kampf der Titanen


----------



## Menthe (10. August 2010)

Heute neu:

James Bond 007 Goldfinger (Gert Fröbe ist klasse  )


----------



## enterthephil (10. August 2010)

Monster vs. Aliens heute erhalten  meine Nr. 94...Bald sind die 100 geschafft 

EDIT: 
für Filmfans älterer aber toller Streifen hier ne nette Seite. Die Filme werden "günstig" angeboten. Als Bsp. The Rock BluRay für 13,49€ Uncut
Versandkostenfrei. Hab den Tip eben bei Amazon entdeckt. 

www.cede.de

Habe gleich zugeschlagen!
The Rock
Con Air
Der Staatsfeind Nr. 1
Staarship Troopers

zusammmen für 53€ ...Denke das hat sich gelohnt!
Also, schlagt zu Leute


----------



## Flotter Geist (11. August 2010)

Kampf der Titanen (2010) Morgen Abend mal anschauen.
Hab ihn mir angeschaut.......naja hätt mehr erwartet.


----------



## JimPanske (14. August 2010)

274. Brokeback Mountain
275. 17 Again
276. The Dark Knight Steelbook (CA Import) - BOMBE!


----------



## feivel (16. August 2010)

Jackie Chan - New Police Story


bin letztes mal beim Fernsehen eingeschlafen, und wollt den mal vollständig sehen..wirklich großartiger Film und es gab ihn recht günstig


----------



## »EraZeR« (16. August 2010)

Zombieland endlich für 12€ bei Amazon, gleich zugeschnappt.


----------



## Ston3 (16. August 2010)

3. Sweeney Todd


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. August 2010)

Leute ich brauch mal Hilfe. 

Es geht um "Ghettogangz" und "Ghettogangz 2".   

Schaut mal hier: 

Ghetto Gangz - Die Hölle vor Paris [Blu-ray]: Amazon.de: David Belle, Cyril Raffaelli, Tony D'Amario, Pierre Morel: DVD & Blu-ray

und hier:

District 13 (Blu-ray) (2006): Amazon.de: DVD & Blu-ray


Das ist doch ein und der selbe Film, wieso heißt der einmal "Ghettogangz" und einmal "District 13" ? 

o.O


----------



## »EraZeR« (16. August 2010)

Ich habe einfach mal in die Rezessionen reingeschaut und da steht, dass District 13 der Engl. Originaltitel ist .


----------



## JimPanske (16. August 2010)

Richtig! District 13 ist der engl. Titel, der franz. Orignaltitel lautetBanlieue 13, demnach ist der engl. Titel eine 1:1 Übersetzung, die Sinn macht. Der dt. Titel " Ghettogangz " ist also mal wieder fürn Hintern


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. August 2010)

Also ist es egal welchen von beiden ich Kaufe? Ich nehm einfach den mit dem Schöneren Cover?`xD

Edit: Ach ne, der eine ist ja Französisch =/


----------



## JimPanske (17. August 2010)

Würd ich wenn überhaupt im Laden kaufen oder einen anderen Shop probiern, der keine FSK 18 Gebühr verlangt


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. August 2010)

Ne, bei Amazon bestell ich einfach gerne. Ob der Film jetzt irgendwo nen € weniger kostet interessiert mich nicht.


----------



## JimPanske (18. August 2010)

Ja gut, ich bestelle auch wirklich sehr gerne bei Amazon, bzw der Großteil meiner Sammlung stammt daher, aber 28€ für ne normale Blu-ray? Bei 3-Disc Disney-Scheiben mit Hologramm Pappschuber verständlich, aber der?

Bsp. der Film hat letztens in einem MM meiner Nähe 9€ gekostet ... ich würde ausweichen, im Endeffekt jedoch dein Ding, war nur nen Vorschlag


----------



## Sash (18. August 2010)

hab eben vom winde verweht bestellt, bin mal gespannt.. und hi.. ha ka irgendwas, richard gere mit nem hund jedenfalls.


----------



## JimPanske (19. August 2010)

277. Transformers Steelbook
278. Krieg der Welten Steelbook
279. Eagle Eye Steelbook
280. Disturbia Steelbook
281. Shooter Steelbook
282. Collateral Steelbook


----------



## keendeen (19. August 2010)

... kaufst wohl gerne Steelbooks


----------



## JimPanske (20. August 2010)

Allerdings, bin ja nicht umsonst im Steeljunkie Club


----------



## Sash (20. August 2010)

wenns steelbook gibt kauf ichs auch immer.


----------



## feivel (21. August 2010)

bald kommt mein book of eli steel


----------



## JimPanske (23. August 2010)

Meins auch, dank Gutschein für 16,99€


----------



## Menthe (23. August 2010)

Shooter (Steelbook)


----------



## Heroman_overall (23. August 2010)

Book of Eli, Sherlock Holmes, Crank High Voltage


----------



## feivel (24. August 2010)

hab das book of eli abbestellt und dafür die amaray davon vorbestellt.
zusätzlich das steelbook von event horizon & collateral bestellt

Amazon startet gigantische Blu-ray Preisoffensive - Blu-ray News


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. August 2010)

feivel schrieb:


> hab das book of eli abbestellt und dafür die amaray davon vorbestellt.
> zusätzlich das steelbook von event horizon & collateral bestellt
> 
> Amazon startet gigantische Blu-ray Preisoffensive - Blu-ray News




Irgendwie stimmt die News nicht. Disturbia Steelbook kostet 17€ anstatt der 9€ wie es dort in der Liste steht


----------



## feivel (25. August 2010)

nein,..sie stimmte....die posten sind leider schon wieder abverkauft, und du siehst nur noch den marktplatzpreis der so hoch ist wie der vorherige Amazonpreis...Schade eigentlich sonst hätte ich selbst noch ein paar vielleicht mitgenommen...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. August 2010)

schade =(


----------



## exa (25. August 2010)

event horizon ist doch nicht dein ernst???

gott war der schlecht, da hab ich mich über die 1,10 Videothekengebühr geärgert!

collateral dagegen ist gut


----------



## Sash (25. August 2010)

event hor. und sunrise oder sunshine, das ding wo die sonne ausbrennt, sind die mit abstand schlechtesten filme der welt die zu hoch bewertet wurden.


----------



## JimPanske (25. August 2010)

Also ich hätte das Steelbook nicht abbestellt, trotz des günstigen Preises der Amaray gestern. Das Steel ist echt super gemacht, mit schöner Prägung  freue mich schon auf morgen!


----------



## feivel (25. August 2010)

ich mochte event horizon...ja ist mein ernst


----------



## Menthe (25. August 2010)

Wall E


----------



## JimPanske (26. August 2010)

283. Ruby & Quentin
284. High School Musical 3 (im limitierten Pappschuber)


----------



## feivel (26. August 2010)

mit diesem highschool musical kann ich überhaupt nichts anfangen...

Mal wieder eine aktualisierte Liste der Blu-Rays

1. 
# 9
2. 
2012
3. 
300
4. 
Appleseed Ex Machina
5. 
Avatar - Aufbruch nach Pandora (Limited Edition)
6. 
AVP - Alien vs. Predator 1 & 2 Doppelpack
7. 
Batman Begins
8. 
Braveheart (Single Edition)
9. 
City of Ember - Flucht aus der Dunkelheit
10. 
Collateral - Steelbook
11. 
Coraline 3D
12. 
Das fünfte Element
13. 
Das Gesetz der Ehre
14. 
Das Parfum - Die Geschichte eines Mörders
15. 
Das Phantom der Oper
16. 
Der seltsame Fall des Benjamin Button (2-Disc Edition)
17. 
Der Soldat James Ryan - Steelbook
18. 
Der Tag, an dem die Erde stillstand (2008)
19. 
Der unglaubliche Hulk - Uncut - US-Kinofassung
20. 
Die Matrix-Trilogie (3 Discs)
21. 
Die Mumie: Das Grabmal des Drachenkaisers
22. 
Die Reise der Pinguine
23. 
Die Reise zum Mittelpunkt der Erde 3D (2008)
24. 
District 9 - Steelbook Edition
25. 
Disturbia
26. 
Eden Log
27. 
Event Horizon - Am Rande des Universums (Steelbook)
28. 
Final Destination 4
29. 
Gran Torino
30. 
Hangover
31. 
I am Legend
32. 
Igor
33. 
Independence Day
34. 
Iron Man - Ungeschnittene - US-Kinofassung
35. 
Kampf der Titanen (2010)
36. 
Königreich der Himmel - Director's Cut
37. 
Krieg der Welten (2005)
38. 
Küss den Frosch
39. 
Lakeview Terrace
40. 
Mission: Impossible - Ultimate Collection (UK Import)
41. 
Monster
42. 
New Police Story
43. 
Nightmare on Elm Street - Mörderische Träume
44. 
Pandorum
45. 
Planet Terror
46. 
Ratatouille
47. 
Sherlock Holmes
48. 
Sin City (2-Disc Set)
49. 
Sleepy Hollow
50. 
Terminator 4 - Die Erlösung - Director's Cut
51. 
The Book of Eli
52. 
The Dark Knight - 2 Disc Special Edition
53. 
The Day After Tomorrow
54. 
The Fountain
55. 
The Legend of Goemon - Limited Steelbook Edition
56. 
The Machinist (Erstauflage)
57. 
The Wolfman (2010) - Steelbook (UK Import)
58. 
Transformers - 2 Disc Special Edition
59. 
Underworld: Aufstand der Lykaner
60. 
Underworld: Evolution
61. 
V wie Vendetta
62. 
Van Helsing
63. 
Watchmen - Die Wächter (2 Disc Edition)
64. 
Wickie und die starken Männer
65. 
Wie ein einziger Tag
66. 
X-Men Quadrilogy - 8-Disc Special Edition
67. 
Zimmer 1408 - Collector's Edition - Director's Cut
68. 
Zombieland


die aktualisierte Fassung der DVD's:

DVD Liste 21.07.2010
21. Juli 2010
Jurassic Park 1 - 3
Das letzte Einhorn
Ghostbusters 1 & 2
Cypher
Schlupp vom grünen Stern
Underworld
Zillo Festival 2004
Ice Age 1
Monkeybone
Real Love
The sixth sense
Saw I - V
Minority Report
Jeeper's Creepers
Dune
Die Prophezeiung
Planet der Affen (Remake)
28 Days later
Das perfekte Verbrechen
Flashdance
The Crow 1
Very bad things
Party Monster
The Watcher
H20
Desperate Measures
Cloverfield
The Crow - City of Angels
The lost boys
Die Geisha
Ghostrider - Extended
Alien 1-4
Edgar Allan Poe's Das Grab der Ligeia
Ananas Express
Lemony Snicket - Rätselhafte Ereignisse
May - Die Schneiderin des Todes Uncut
Titanic
Knockin' on Heavens door
Der Untergang
Pulp Fiction
Blade Runner - Final Cut
Mary Shelley's Frankenstein
Dominion - Exorzist - Der Anfang des Bösen
Faust - Love of the damned
Hatschipuh
Sweeney Todd - der teuflische Barbier aus der Fleet Street
Equilibrium - Killer of Emotions
Muttertag
Kinder des Zorns
The others
die Stadt der verlorenen Kinder
Planet der Affen 1-5 Special Edition Box
Eagle Eye - Ausser Kontrolle
Fluch der Karibik
Star Wars I - III
Star Wars IV - VI
Pumpkinhead - Der sicherste Weg in die Hölle
Robin Hood - König der Diebe
The Time Machine
Wie Feuer und Flamme
American History X
Adams Äpfel
The Mummy legends (Teil 1+2+Scorpion King)
Wes Craven's Dracula
Eat the Rich
Die Königin der Verdammten
Engel + Joe
Wild things
Samsas Traum - Einer gegen alle
Blood - The last vampire
Pitch black + Riddick
21 Jumpstreet Staffel 4
Interview mit einem Vampir
12 Monkeys
Das dritte Wunder
Führer Ex
Spiderman 3
Nightmare before Christmas
Walhalla
H - Vertraue dem bösen
Harold & Maude
Corpse Bride
Denn sie wissen nicht was sie tun
Resident Evil
Lottergeist Beetlejuice
Die Addams Family in verrückter Tradition
Soul Survivors
Die Passion Christi
Ultraviolet
Zeit der Wölfe
Troja
The Crow 3
The Bourne Collection (1-3)
Blade 2
King Kong (Remake)
Arac Attack
Tales of the Crypt Box
Tombraider 1&2
Prinz Eisenherz
Die Ermordung des Jesse James durch den Feigling Robert Ford
Donnie Darko
Oceans Eleven - thirteen
Stadt der Engel
Lethal Weapon I-VI
Herr der Ringe - Spielfilm Collection
The Punisher


----------



## »EraZeR« (26. August 2010)

Kampf der Titanen und Krieg der Welten Steelbook, beides für unter 10€ dank der Amazon Aktion


----------



## JimPanske (26. August 2010)

kA, kenne High School Musical 1 nur teilweise ausm Fenster und da mir Teil 3 günstig (11,89€) OVP im Holoschuber auf ebay übern Weg gelaufen ist, hab ich ihn mitgenommen 

Morgen kommt hoffentlich mein Book of Eli Steelbook und evtl. auch Into The Blue, dann sollte noch Last Action Hero folgen, nur ist der wohl immernoch ned auf Lager ... da werd ich übrigens auch nen andres Cover ausdrucken müssen, das "orig." geht mal überhaupt nicht klar!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. August 2010)

meine "District 13 - Ultimatum" Bluray kam heute an. 

Ich habe gemerkt das das Ding ein Wendecover hat, sodass das FSK Logo weg ist ^^ 

Ist das öfters bei BluRays der Fall oder ist es ein nettes Feature?


----------



## Menthe (26. August 2010)

Ist öfter der Fall.


----------



## JimPanske (26. August 2010)

Bis auf Warner (mit Ausnahme von Sonderedt.), Fox und Disney bieten alle andern Labels Wendecover an 

So habe eben From Paris with Love und Tödliche Versprechen @ Amazon bestellt, dank einem alten Gutschein für je 9,43€


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. August 2010)

okay, muss ich mal guggen ob meine anderen BR`s das auch haben  

atm habe ich sie alle an mein Onkel verliehen.


@ JimPanske 

kennst du gute BR-Shops? Wenn Amazon wirklich mal nicht günstig ist? ^^


----------



## JimPanske (26. August 2010)

Amazon zu unterbieten ist meist nicht sehr einfach.

Ab und an lohnt es sich aber mal auf " Bücher - DVD - Elektronik - Musik online bestellen - bol.de / Bücher - Hörbücher - Ebooks - DVD - Musik online kaufen - buch.de " vorbeizuschauen 

Ansonsten gibts hier einen Tiefpreisblog: DVDTiefpreise.de/com ? Tiefpreise für DVDs, Blu-rays, Games und mehr…


----------



## enterthephil (27. August 2010)

Ich könnte euch noch diese (sicherlich beaknnte) Seite anbieten Blu-ray » Welt der Schnäppchen


----------



## feivel (28. August 2010)

sooo...weil ich etwas Angst habe, dass das Angebot mit Spiderman nur kurzfristig sein wird, hab ich jetzt gleich mal bestellt, mit Gutschein für 23 € irgendwas..ich freu mich schon total.
Passt dann gut neben die X-Men Quadrologie


----------



## Shooter (28. August 2010)

Da ich erst seit ner Woche einen Blu-ray Player habe fängt meine Collection jetzt erst mal an. 
Und zwar mit Transformers Teil 1


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (28. August 2010)

so dann stelle ich auch mal meine Sammlung vor
ist schon was größer (~60 Filme)
allerdings bin ich zu faul alle zu listen^^
hab aber n Bild 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shooter (28. August 2010)

KlawWarYoshi schrieb:


> so dann stelle ich auch mal meine Sammlung vor
> ist schon was größer (~60 Filme)
> allerdings bin ich zu faul alle zu listen^^
> hab aber n Bild




Einige Filme brauchst du doch bestimmt nicht mehr oder?! 
Kannst ja aussortieren und mir welche schenken


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. August 2010)

Alone in the Dark? Ohje einer der schlecht gemachtesten Filme überhaupt, der sah schon auf DVD zum erbrechen aus ^^


----------



## rofl...vs...xD (28. August 2010)

Könnt ihr mir Empfehlungen für Blue Rays geben?
Ich suche etwas das einem von der Qualität her einfach umhaut so etwas wie die Referenz der BluRays.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ein paar Vorschläge geben denn ich kann mich nicht entscheiden.
Ich wollte zwar erst später auf BluRay umsteigen doch durch zufall war bei meinem neuen Laptop ein BluRay Laufwerk dabei und jetzt möchte ich es auch testen.


----------



## »EraZeR« (28. August 2010)

Avatar ist aktuell das nonplus Ultra in Sachen Bildqualität bei BluRay's.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. August 2010)

- Avatar 
- Unsere Erde 

Und viele Filme die halt "neu" sind.

Generell Animationsfilme sind sehr nett als BluRay


----------



## »EraZeR« (28. August 2010)

Auch gut: Transformers 1&2, District 9, Crank 1&2, The Dark Knight und Star Trek (2009).

Habe mir bei Amazon mal Spider Man 1-3 für unter 30€ bestellt. Kommt zwar erst in nen paar Wochen aber egal.


----------



## Shooter (28. August 2010)

Ihr alle mit euren Amazon^^ 

Ist das wirklich so billig dort ? 

Ich mein 17,95€ für Transformers 1......... + Versand. 
Hier um die Ecke hol ichs mir am Montag für nur 12,99€


----------



## JimPanske (28. August 2010)

285. From Paris With Love
286. Tödliche Versprechen
287. The Book Of Eli Steelbook


----------



## Two-Face (28. August 2010)

Habe mir jetzt mal folgendes dazubestellt, nach längerer Blu-Ray-Abstinenz:

Zweiohrküken (inkl. Digital-Copy + Plüschküken)
The Book of Eli (Amazonexklusive Special-Limited-Edition)
Disney's Alice im Wunderland (+ DVD und Digital-Copy)


----------



## »EraZeR« (28. August 2010)

Shooter schrieb:


> Ihr alle mit euren Amazon^^
> 
> Ist das wirklich so billig dort ?
> 
> ...



Nein alles nicht, aber Amazon fährt sehr oft Aktionen bei denen der Preis teils Drastisch gesenkt wird.

Aktuelles Bespiel: Amazon passt frühzeitig die Blu-ray Preise an die kommende Media Markt Aktion an - UPDATE - Blu-ray News


----------



## JimPanske (28. August 2010)

P.S.: Bei Amazon zahlt man keine Versandkosten für Blu-rays


----------



## Shooter (28. August 2010)

JimPanske schrieb:


> P.S.: Bei Amazon zahlt man keine Versandkosten für Blu-rays



Wenn da so ist


----------



## rofl...vs...xD (28. August 2010)

Ich hab mir jetzt Stirb Langsam 4.0 und District 9 besorgt.
Und ich muss sagen ich bin ein bisschen entäuscht.
Stirb langsam 4.0 hat für meinen Geschmack zu viel rauschen und die BluRay von District 9 ist meiner Meinung nach nicht besser wie die Dvd Version.

Vielleicht habe ich mir ja zu viel von den BR erwartet


----------



## JimPanske (29. August 2010)

rofl...vs...xD schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt Stirb Langsam 4.0 und District 9 besorgt.
> Und ich muss sagen ich bin ein bisschen entäuscht.
> Stirb langsam 4.0 hat für meinen Geschmack zu viel rauschen und die BluRay von District 9* ist meiner Meinung nach nicht besser wie die Dvd Version*.
> 
> Vielleicht habe ich mir ja zu viel von den BR erwartet



Nicht schon wieder...


----------



## DerSitzRiese (29. August 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> - Avatar
> - Unsere Erde
> 
> Und viele Filme die halt "neu" sind.
> ...



Batman Dark Knight ist noch zu nennen. Top Bild Quali

Bester alter Film ist "Blade Runner". Was die da raus geholt haben ist einfach der Wahnsinn. Kein Vergleich zur DVD.


----------



## Xion4 (29. August 2010)

Seit gestern "Cop out" (Lethal Weapon lässt grüßen)

Und auf dem Weg: From Paris with Love.


----------



## feivel (29. August 2010)

wer bei district 9 keine unterschiede zur dvd sieht, braucht ne brille oder einen neuen fernseher... O_o


----------



## »EraZeR« (29. August 2010)

Stimmt, das Bild ist einfach super und dann auch noch im 16:9 Vollbild + HD Ton auf Deutsch .


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (31. August 2010)

Shooter schrieb:


> Einige Filme brauchst du doch bestimmt nicht mehr oder?!
> Kannst ja aussortieren und mir welche schenken



ne  die werden verwahrt und hoffentlich nochmal geguckt 
vllt. sogar mit netter Kompanie 



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Alone in the Dark? Ohje einer der schlecht  gemachtesten Filme überhaupt, der sah schon auf DVD zum erbrechen aus  ^^



Ist Teil 2  aber glaube der war auch nicht viel besser
war halt billig aufm Grabsch Tisch im Media 



»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Stimmt, das Bild ist einfach super und dann auch noch im 16:9 Vollbild + HD Ton auf Deutsch .



fand District 9 technisch auch nicht gerade schlecht 



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Batman Dark Knight ist noch zu nennen. Top Bild Quali



jop Batman ist und bleibt auch noch ne Weile Referenz


----------



## Two-Face (31. August 2010)

Referenz? Eher nicht, _Avatar: Aufbruch nach Pandora_ hat die beste Bildqualität - die erste Blu-Ray überhaupt, wo ich auch mal richtig deutliche Unterschiede zur DVD erkennen konnte.


----------



## Xion4 (31. August 2010)

Animationsfilme zählen nicht 

Ich finde Iron Man auch noch sehr gut.


----------



## Flotter Geist (31. August 2010)

Iron Man ist wirklich sehr gut,wann kommt Teil 2 auf BD?


----------



## Shooter (31. August 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Referenz? Eher nicht, _Avatar: Aufbruch nach Pandora_ hat die beste Bildqualität - die erste Blu-Ray überhaupt, wo ich auch mal richtig deutliche Unterschiede zur DVD erkennen konnte.



Sign/ 



Ich war auch sehr beeindruckt


----------



## keendeen (31. August 2010)

"Gamer" hat auf Blueray auch ne hammerquali weil komplett digital mit der Red1 kamera gefilmt wurde.


----------



## JimPanske (1. September 2010)

Iron Man 2 erscheint im Oktober als Amaray und MM Exclusive Steelbook Variante ...


288. Into The Blue (Blu-ray)
289. Last Action Hero (Blu-ray) (ein hässliges Cover, musste direkt selbst eins erstellen)


P.S.: Wenn Avatar nicht so ******** wär, wäre ich von der Disc auch beeindruckt LOL


----------



## feivel (1. September 2010)

wenn im oktober noch etwas budget für iron man 2 da ist, wird er auch sofort gekauft, ansonsten muss er sich wegen des alien ei's noch etwas gedulden.
und da wäre im oktober ja auch noch zurück in die zukunft


----------



## Sash (1. September 2010)

avatar ist klasse.. werd da wohl am we nochmal reingehen, in der directors cut version. typisch diese antitypen, kaum ist einer erfolgreich muß man dagegen sein weil man sich für was besser hält, sorry.


----------



## feivel (1. September 2010)

ich bin ein typischer antityp.....find den film aber trotzdem ganz ok..nochmal wegen ein paar minuten geh ich aber nicht ins kino, schau ich mir lieber nochmal die blu-ray an. für mich ist das ok so, glaub nicht an den großen mehrwert hier.


----------



## JimPanske (1. September 2010)

Was hat das mit Antityp zu tun? Hier geht es um Geschmack und der Film sagte mir nicht im geringsten zu, da schau ich lieber die Schlümpfe, die Computereffekte fand ich auch nicht sonderlich. Transformers 1/2 sahen was das angeht besser aus!



Sash schrieb:


> kaum  ist einer erfolgreich muß man dagegen sein weil man sich für was besser  hält, sorry.



Ergibt irgendwie keinen Sinn ... Oo



Iron Man 2 wird im Steelbook gekauft, passend zum Ersten


----------



## Two-Face (1. September 2010)

Was Digitale Effekte angeht ist _Avatar: Aufbruch nach Pandora_ absolut Top, vor allem die Szene, in welcher der riesige Baum gefällt wird. 

Aber der Film selber ist ein umgelabeltes_ Pocahontas_, inhaltstechnisch hat er leider kaum was zu bieten. 

Aber Chauvinisten wie Sash ertragen es nicht, wenn man gegen etwas ist, was sie mögen, sieht man nicht nur an seinem Filmgeschmack; Auch bei Grafikkarten, gell?

EDIT: 8 Blickwinkel in der Thrill-Edition hab' ich mir jetzt auch zugelegt.


----------



## Sash (1. September 2010)

der hat sehr viel zu bieten, aber naja, lassen wir das.


----------



## Two-Face (1. September 2010)

Du laberst immer nur bzw. predigst aber Begründungen und das WARUM lässt du weg - dann brauchst du dich absolut nicht zu wundern, wenn man deine Meinung dauernd in Frage stellt und dich als Chauvinist bezeichnet. 

Aber das ist ja nicht das erste Mal, dass ich das schon zu dir sage.


----------



## Sash (1. September 2010)

habs mehrmals probiert und umstimmen läßt du dich eh nicht.. 
hab eben endlich wieder crysis durchgespielt, auch wenn die letzten lvl kacke waren und es ab und an laggte wie sau.

vonwegen blu ray, falls ichs noch nicht gepostet habe: hachiko oder so mit richard gere, spritztour (aber nur dvd), zombieland, vom winde verweht coll. ed.


----------



## JimPanske (2. September 2010)

Nach nochmaligem Zählen der Filme in den Boxen und ein paar Vergessenen komme ich auf: 309. Blu-rays O.O
http://img696.imageshack.us/img696/7403/dsc0193j.th.jpg


----------



## Two-Face (2. September 2010)

Tödliches Kommando: The Hurt Locker hab' ich noch vergessen - hab ich schon 'ne ganze Weile...


----------



## JimPanske (2. September 2010)

Den muss ich mir noch besorgen, hab bisher nur das koreanische Steelbook


----------



## sNook (2. September 2010)

Yeah, heute ist ein klasse Film dazugekommen - freue mich elendig den zu gucken 

# 1 Underworld Evolution
# 2 This is England
# 3 District9
# 4 Delta Farce
# 5 Der seltsame Fall des Benjamin Button
# 6 War Inc.
# 7 My Big Fat greek Summer
# 8 High Lane - Schau nicht nach unten
# 9 Letters from Iwo Jima
#10 3. Halbzeit


----------



## Karnivour (6. September 2010)

Meine kleine Sammlung: http://karnivour.bluray-filme.com


----------



## JimPanske (8. September 2010)

311. Red Cliff Steelbook (NL Import)
312. Friendship


----------



## enterthephil (8. September 2010)

Bei mir gabs auch wieder Nachschub:

Dumbo, Schneewitchen, Dornröschen, Hollow Man, Sherlock Holmes, Master and Commander und Friendship...


----------



## JimPanske (8. September 2010)

"Friendship" fand ich echt cool! Der mehr als günstige Blindkauf (5,51€) hat sich gelohnt!


----------



## JimPanske (9. September 2010)

313. Reign Over Me
314. Tödliches Kommando (The Hurt Locker)
315. S.W.A.T.


----------



## Menthe (9. September 2010)

20. Black Hawk Down


----------



## kelevra (10. September 2010)

Hier mal meine aktualisierte Liste:

BlueRay-Filmliste


----------



## JimPanske (10. September 2010)

316. Tatsächlich Liebe
317. Risky Business
318. Road To Perdition


----------



## fuddles (11. September 2010)

> 1. Wall-E
> 2. Pitch Black
> 3. 2001 - Odyssee im Weltraum
> 4. Star Trek 11
> ...


9. The Fall
10. Franklyn
11. City of Embers
12. Watchmen
13. #9
14. Riddick


----------



## JimPanske (12. September 2010)

Also ich muss gestehen, der September ist mal wieder ein "teurer" Monat


----------



## enterthephil (13. September 2010)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.
Habe gerade bei Amazon zugeschlagen. Für 7€ das Michael Jackson Steelbook is Top!


----------



## JimPanske (13. September 2010)

Moonwalker gibts ja auch für 14€


----------



## feivel (13. September 2010)

naja..september ist ein teurer monat bei mir, aber nicht was blu-rays angeht.
da kommt jetzt morgen vorrausichtlich meine einzige neuanschaffung: die spiderman box.

ansonsten bin ich grad dabei ein paar duplikate von dvds, die bereits auf blu-ray vorhanden, oder unbedingt getauscht werden sollen bei ebay zu verhökern...

kapital für neuanschaffungen aufbauen


----------



## »EraZeR« (13. September 2010)

Spider Man habe ich mir auch geholt .


----------



## feivel (13. September 2010)

sehr schön..
ich freu mich total darüber..passt dann gut zur x-men quadrologie.
für die dvd von spiderman 3 hab ich immerhin 3,53 bekommen.


----------



## Nvidia forever! (14. September 2010)

schade ums Geld,die Dinger stehen doch nach dem ansehen nur rum.einmal ausleihen, ansehen und gut ist.ich verstehe diese sammelei einfach nicht,was ist da die Motivation?ich habe auch mal 100 VHS kassetten gesammelt ,der Mist ist absolut nichts mehr wert.was ist eure Motivation dafür, man schafft ja eh nie das man alle hat.


----------



## JimPanske (14. September 2010)

Hat ja auch keiner vor alle zu besitzen, zumindest ich nicht, kaufe nur das was ich kenne o. mir gefallen könnte, falls der Film bei nem Blindkauf schlecht ist, wird er wieder verkauft.

Ausleihen is nicht mein Ding. Möchte öfters mal (spontan) nen Film schauen und da hab ich keine Lust extra zur Videothek zu gehen und nachher nichts für mein Geld gehabt zu haben. Da geh ich bei ähnlichem Sachverhalt doch lieber ins Kino 

Für Disney VHS Erstauflagen bekommste noch einiges  ...


Wenn mans so will, kann man doch alles in Fragen stellen:

Warum gibt man Geld für Kippen / Alk aus? 
Warum gibt man Geld für PC Hardware aus, immer und immer wieder?
Warum gibt man Geld fürs tunen des Autos aus?
Warum gibt man überhaupt Geld für zusätzliche Materielle Dinge aus?


----------



## feivel (14. September 2010)

im allgemeinen schaue ich meine filme mehrfach an.
wenn nicht werden sie weggegeben, bzw. ich kaufe eben die, die ich auch mehrfach schauen werde?
warum ich sammel?
weils mir spass macht.
und jetzt erzähl mir nicht in einem forum dass pcgameshardware extreme heisst, dass man geld nicht verschwenden sollte, da werden hier noch ganz andere beträge weggeblasen, in einer viel zu kurzen zeit


----------



## Karnivour (14. September 2010)

Ich kaufe eigentlich nur die Blurays die ich definitiv nochmal gucke. Erst wird ausgeliehen und dann gekauft. Sollte ich innerhalb von 1 Jahr den Film kein zweites mal geguckt haben, wird er getauscht.

Dafür guck ich kein normales Fernsehen mehr ^^


----------



## »EraZeR« (14. September 2010)

Ich schaue kaum noch Fernsehen. Deshalb kommt fast jeden Abend ein Film in den Player .


----------



## feivel (14. September 2010)

ich hasse Fernsehen zwischenzeitlich sogar...jede Menge Werbung, extrem wenig gutes im TV, und das Bild ist ********. Bereit für HD Fernsehen Geld auszugeben bin ich allerdings auch nicht, aufgrund der mangelnden Qualität des Angebotes...aber ich liebe HD-Bild...
Spiderman Box ist heute übrigens angekommen.


----------



## JimPanske (15. September 2010)

Und weiter gehts... ende der Woche kommen noch nen Paar ...

319. #9
320. Serpico


----------



## fuddles (15. September 2010)

Ich gucke alle Filme nochmal. Wer guten 5.1 Sound hat und HD dem macht der Film auch wiederholt Spaß 
Außerdem kaufe ich die Filme im Regelfall nur wenn sie unter 10€ sind. Videothek kostets ja auch 5€ rum.

#15 Spiderman 3
#16 Hancock
#17 Oldboy


----------



## sNook (16. September 2010)

#  1 Underworld Evolution
#  2 This is England
#  3 District9
#  4 Delta Farce
#  5 Der seltsame Fall des Benjamin Button
#  6 War Inc.
#  7 My Big Fat greek Summer
#  8 High Lane - Schau nicht nach unten
#  9 Letters from Iwo Jima
#10 3. Halbzeit - wieder verkauft, da zu schlecht. 
# 10 Jackknife
# 11 Das Omen
# 12 Copland

und bald komm eine Englische Version von Inglorious Basterds, leider ein Fehlkauf - wenn jemand Interessen hat^^


----------



## Shooter (16. September 2010)

Wollt ich gerade sagen! 

Guten Full HD Fernseher + guten Heimkino Sound dann macht das Gucken erst richtig Spaß


----------



## feivel (16. September 2010)

ist die englische version von inglorious basterds die amaray oder das steelbook?


----------



## ich558 (16. September 2010)

Meine ist noch überschaubar 

1. 2012
2. Terminator 4
3. 300
4. The Book of Eli
5. 007: Ein Quantum Trost
6. Twilight
7. Willkommen bei den Sch'tis


----------



## JimPanske (16. September 2010)

321. Kick-Ass Steelbook
322. Billy Madison
323. Happy Gilmore
324. Das Mercury Puzzle
325. Ich, du und der Andere
326. Wild At Heart


----------



## Xion4 (17. September 2010)

Jim, ich bin enttäuscht, Billie Madison, Happy Gilmore, aber Bulletproof ist nicht mit dabei???


----------



## feivel (17. September 2010)

ich will das Kick-Ass Steelbook auch noch....


----------



## JimPanske (17. September 2010)

Ich fand Bulletproof früher cool, als ich ihn das letzte mal nach Jahren wieder geschaut hab, fand ich ihn nicht mehr so toll um ihn besitzen zu müssen ...

Werde gleich mal Kick-Ass schauen, nächste Woche werd ich höchstwahrscheinlich auch noch das holländische Kick-Ass Steelbook bekommen mit anderem Artwork  + T-Shirt


----------



## Menthe (18. September 2010)

#21: Rush Hour


----------



## Shooter (18. September 2010)

Heute 

* Shutter Island 
       +
* District 9 

gekauft....  Somit fängt meine Sammlung an^^


----------



## enterthephil (18. September 2010)

Bei mir kamen heut die Spiderman Trilogie und From Paris with Love.

Wer die Resident Evil mag, im Müller gibts grad alle 3 für jeweils 12,99 ...


----------



## feivel (18. September 2010)

wegen resident evil muss ich wohl auch noch in den müller, vielleicht ersetz ich auch teil 1 den ich noch auf dvd habe.


----------



## JimPanske (19. September 2010)

Ich hätte ja Interesse an RE: Extinction, aber 12,99€ sind mir immernoch zu teuer ...


----------



## Shooter (19. September 2010)

Jemand schon Black Hawk Down auf Blu-ray gesehen? 
Lohnt der Film sich ? Kostet bei Amazon aber noch 17,99€ ......


----------



## Menthe (19. September 2010)

Hab ihn hier, klasse Bild und Ton. Lohnt sich auf jeden fall, finde ich.


----------



## enterthephil (19. September 2010)

Shooter schrieb:


> Jemand schon Black Hawk Down auf Blu-ray gesehen?
> Lohnt der Film sich ? Kostet bei Amazon aber noch 17,99€ ......



guck mal hier  Versandkosten gibts keine

Black Hawk Down


----------



## JimPanske (20. September 2010)

Wollte gestern Wild At Heart mit Nicolas Cage schauen, aber die Synchro ging mal garnicht klar, er klang sowas von dümmlich! Ätzend!


----------



## Shooter (20. September 2010)

Habe mir heute noch Green Zone in Steelbook gekauft


----------



## JimPanske (21. September 2010)

Bin gespannt auf die " auf den Produktbildern " wirklich toll aussehede Robin Hood Ltd. Edt.


----------



## JimPanske (23. September 2010)

327. Kampf der Titanen Steelbook
328. Prince Of Persia Steelbook (MM Exclusiv) (NL Import)

Super schönes Steel


----------



## JimPanske (24. September 2010)

329. Kick-Ass Steelbook (NL Import)


----------



## enterthephil (24. September 2010)

Bei mir kam heut Zweiohrküken (aus dem Amazon-Schnäppchen) und Unsere Ozeane...

Ich geh jetzt noch in die Stadt und falls ich vorm Müller schwach werde, gönn ich mir die Resident Evil Filme 

Btw: Lohnt sich eigentlich Robin Hood? Bin noch so hin und her...Hab nämlich überlegt den zu kaufen, zusätzlich zu Gladiator


----------



## feivel (24. September 2010)

gab heute beim mediamarkt die neuauflage von gladiator für 12 euro.
im silbernen pappschuber mit ablösbarem fsk logo, und die amaray da drinnen wurde auch mit wendecover versehen.
richtig gemacht 
hab ich mitgenommen.

robin hood rätsel ich auch noch, da sind die meinungen ja sehr zwispältig..daher wollt ich mir über die videothek erstmal selbst ein bild machen..allerdings ist der angeblich ständig verliehen...seit tagen O_O
grrr
resident evil überleg ich auch noch..aber eigentlich ist zuerst silent hill dran, der ist dann doch nochn stück besser in der filmischen umsetzung...


----------



## enterthephil (24. September 2010)

Silent Hill traf auch total meinen Geschmack obwohl er von vielen Kritiker teilweise zerissen wurde...
Ähnlich verhält es sich bei den Resident Evil Filmen...aber ich denke, Leute die das Spiel nie kannten/spielten, werden mit den Filmen wenig anfangen können.

Vielleicht kannst ja mal zu Robin Hood nen Statement abgeben, wenns die Videotehk mal zulässt


----------



## JimPanske (25. September 2010)

Ich hätte ja schon längst was zu Robin Hood gesagt, aber ich hab die Ltd. Edt. wieder zurückgeschickt, weil sie so ******** war


----------



## Flotter Geist (25. September 2010)

Neu dazu gekommen, Mumie 1-3 und King Kong


----------



## »EraZeR« (25. September 2010)

King Kong muss ich mir auch umbedingt noch auf Bluray holen, soll ja ein super Bild haben und ich mag den Film.


----------



## JimPanske (25. September 2010)

330. Prince Of Persia (im limitierten Pappschuber / ohne FSK Logo) (CH Import)
331. Seven: Edición Coleccionista (ES Import)

Super geile Edition!!!


----------



## feivel (25. September 2010)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> King Kong muss ich mir auch umbedingt noch auf Bluray holen, soll ja ein super Bild haben und ich mag den Film.




hat er auch..hab allerdings schon die dvd, und grübel immer wieder mal die zu ersetzen..aber irgendwie hat die bereits auch schon ein ganz gutes bild.und der mehrwert für den film..ich weiss einfach nicht


----------



## »EraZeR« (25. September 2010)

feivel schrieb:


> hat er auch..hab allerdings schon die dvd, und grübel immer wieder mal die zu ersetzen..aber irgendwie hat die bereits auch schon ein ganz gutes bild.und der mehrwert für den film..ich weiss einfach nicht



Also ich würde dir wenn zu einem gebraucht kauf raten .


----------



## Flotter Geist (25. September 2010)

Hab ihn für 9,95€ beim Media Markt bekommen,kann man nix sagen zu dem Preis.


----------



## »EraZeR« (25. September 2010)

Flotter Geist schrieb:


> Hab ihn für 9,95€ beim Media Markt bekommen,kann man nix sagen zu dem Preis.



Das ist nen echt guter Preis, leider ist kein Media Markt in meiner nähe.


----------



## JimPanske (25. September 2010)

*Prince Of Persia*

Bild: Scharf, schärfer, High Definition 

Ton: Brachialer gehts wohl kaum?

Film: Jerry Bruckheimer! Man sollte alle Spielverfilmungen in seine Hände legen, es können nur super Filme entstehen. Prince Of Persia ist in meinen Augen eines der Highlights 2010, mehr kann ich nicht sagen. HighQuality Effekte, Action & Locations. Rundum gelungen Aufnahmen, einfach Farbenprächtig. Genau so hab ich mir eine Verfilmung des Spiels vorgestellt. Danke!!!

Kaufempfehlung hoch 10.


----------



## Otep (26. September 2010)

Otep schrieb:


> Avatar
> Coraline
> Corbse Bride
> Haus der 1000 Leichen
> ...



LOST Staffel 4


----------



## feivel (27. September 2010)

JimPanske schrieb:


> *Prince Of Persia*
> 
> Bild: Scharf, schärfer, High Definition
> 
> ...


 

scharf schärfer?

nein....es geht noch schärfer...definitiv...tolles bild..aber unschärfen sind eindeutig genug drin :..


----------



## Shooter (27. September 2010)

Bin noch neu im Gebiet Blu-ray. 

Gibt es eigendlich eine Blu-ray die wirklich ein sehr sehr sehr gutes Bild hat ? 
Avatar hat mich ja schon beeindruckt, gibt es noch bessere ?


----------



## enterthephil (27. September 2010)

Ich würde ja behaupten einige Pixars-Streifen komm locker, wenn nicht sogar stelleinweise über die Schärfe von Avatar, wobei man sagen muss, dass computeranimierte Filme eh wenig schwächen aufweisen.

Beispiele sind Wall-E oder Oben


----------



## feivel (27. September 2010)

von der Schärfe her find ich Gran Torino noch sehr geil. Die Pixarfilme oder allgemein Animationsfilme lohnen sich alle auf BD.#

Richtige BD-Klassiker würde ich noch The Dark Knight und 300 zu zählen.


----------



## JimPanske (28. September 2010)

Die beiden neuen James Bond Filme sind auch scharf o. Kick-Ass


----------



## Shooter (28. September 2010)

feivel schrieb:


> Gran Torino noch sehr geil.



Gran Torino hab ich gerade geschenkt bekommen  + Unsere Ozeane gleich dazu ^^


----------



## feivel (28. September 2010)

sehr schön. viel spass  damit

hab gerade  vorbestellt.
Iron Man 2 [Blu-ray]: Amazon.de: Robert Downey Jr., Don Cheadle, Scarlett Johansson, Gwyneth Paltrow, Sam Rockwell, Mickey Rourke, Samuel L. Jackson, Clark Gregg, John Slattery, Jon Favreau: DVD & Blu-ray


----------



## JimPanske (29. September 2010)

IM2 werd ich mir nächste Woche im Steelbook bei MM holen, sieht sicher toll aus neben dem IM Steel


----------



## feivel (29. September 2010)

bestimmt..aber ich hab iron man 1 auch nur als amaray, und dann bleibe ich eh gleich dabei...


----------



## JimPanske (29. September 2010)

Joa, dann is das zutreffender bei dir 

Bei mir heute neu, frisch ausn Staaten:

332. Resident Evil: Extinction (Walmart Exclusive) (US Import)


----------



## Shooter (29. September 2010)

Sagt mal jetzt ne ganz blöde Frage..... 

Wieso werden auf meinem TV einige Blu-ray Filme mit Balken ( also oben und unten ) angezeigt und bei anderen wiederrum die volle größe meines TVs ausgenutzt ? 

Ich kann dann zwar auf 16:9 schalten dann sieht das Bild aber etwas komisch aus..... 
Ist das verschieden und liegt das an den Filmen ?

Gran Torino hat z.b auch diese Balken und in Monster AG z.B nicht!


----------



## Menthe (29. September 2010)

Weil einige Filme in 21:9 sind (Kinoformat) und andere wiederrum in 16:9.


----------



## Shooter (29. September 2010)

Ok werd ich mal drauf achten.


----------



## Xion4 (29. September 2010)

Ironman 1+2 STeelbook bei Amazon vorbestellt :d


----------



## JimPanske (29. September 2010)

Find das Splitcover davon hässlig ^^


----------



## Xion4 (29. September 2010)

So kaputt bin ich noch nicht dass ich meine BRs nach Optik kaufe


----------



## Shooter (29. September 2010)

Nen Kolege geht so vor: 

Guckt sich das Cover der Blu-ray an und kann dann sofort sagen ob er den Film kaufen wird oder nicht. Hat nen Blu-ray Film halt nen bescheuertes Cover, dann kauft er sich es nicht


----------



## Xion4 (29. September 2010)

Naja, Jim weiß schon wie ich das meine, und er weiß auch dass er schon ein Extrem ist


----------



## JimPanske (29. September 2010)

Schon klar  aber warum kauft man sich ne Sonderedtionen, wenn man *nicht* nach der Optik geht, da würden es auch 2 Plastikhüllen tun, verstehste?  

... du wärst sogar schon mit 7€ weniger für beide dabei


----------



## Shooter (29. September 2010)

Am Wochenende mach ich mal wieder nen Abstauber in Mediamarkt und co... 

Vielleicht finde ich was schönes


----------



## JimPanske (29. September 2010)

Kampf der Titanen (Blu-ray)

Bild: Schön scharfes und farbknackiges Bild, ganz besonders die hellen Aufnahmen sehen aus wie im Traum.

Ton: Konnte nichts negatives feststellen, klar und verständliche DD 5.1 Spur.

Film: Ich kenne das Original 1981 nicht und ich denke das ist auch gut so. Mir hat der Film gefallen und ich war 106min unterhalten, mir hat an nichts gefehlt. Dazu kommt der Film noch in einem mehr als schönen Steelbook daher. Ein Blindkauf für 13,97€ der sich wieder mal mehr als gelohnt hat


----------



## Xion4 (29. September 2010)

PS: Jim, den ersten habe ich sogar schon


----------



## JimPanske (30. September 2010)

Dann wärs doch günstiger gewesen Teil 2 für 12,90€ @ amazon zu bestellen


----------



## feivel (30. September 2010)

bei der momentanen aktion robin hood für 12 euro bestellt...


----------



## JimPanske (1. Oktober 2010)

und hier ist es: 

333. Iron Man 2 Steelbook (MM Exclusive)

http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/5822/im2steel1.jpg
http://img517.imageshack.us/img517/1429/im2steel2.jpg
http://img196.imageshack.us/img196/8288/im2steel3.jpg


----------



## Sash (1. Oktober 2010)

hatte gestern endlich mal shutter island gesehen.. bild klasse, story, naja irgendwie wußte ich von anfang an wie der film ungefähr enden wird. bei solchen filmen komischerweise immer gleich.. sonst ganz nett.


----------



## Menthe (1. Oktober 2010)

22: Rush Hour 3
23: Iron Man 1+2 Limited Steelbook
24: Matrix Premium Collection


----------



## JimPanske (8. Oktober 2010)

Die neue Ausgabe des kostenlosen Magazins ist online:

*Blulife 03/2010*

In der Ausgabe Blulife 03/2010

    * berichten wir über aktuelle News und Blu-ray Veröffentlichungen
    * informieren wir Sie über die Ergebnisse unserer großen Blu-ray 3D Umfrage
    * reviewen wir Blu-ray Filme wie Iron Man 2, Prince of Persia, Robin Hood und weitere
    * führen wir Interviews mit Don Hahn zu "Die Schöne und das Biest" sowie mit Bob Gale zu "Zurück in die Zukunft"
    * holen wir für Sie die Natur in Ihr Heimkino mit unserer Serie DOKUS in BLU
    * klären wir Sie über den guten Ton mit kräftigem Hintergrundwissen auf
    * testen wir ausführlich den AV-Receiver Denon AVR-2311, die Blu-ray Player Philips BDP-7500 MKII sowie Toshibas Sprössling BDX2100KE und den 3D Fernseher Samsung UE46C8790
    * sorgen wir für Abwechslung mit dem Artikel Filmgeschichte sowie unserem Beitrag über Blu-ray Märkte International
    * testen wir für Sie den Motion Controller PlayStation Move sowie die PS3-Spiele F1 2010, R.U.S.E und Shank
    * präsentieren wir Ihnen wieder ein außergewöhnliches Heimkino
    * und vieles weiteres mehr...


Die aktuelle Ausgabe (Nr.6) 03/2010 steht ab sofort zum Download bereit: BluLife Nr 6. 02/2010 | Hier lang...


----------



## T'PAU (10. Oktober 2010)

Und wer dachte, dass *Iron Man 2* für 10,39€ bei der Saturn 20%-Aktion billig gewesen sei... 
(nein, die sind nicht beide für mich )


----------



## JimPanske (12. Oktober 2010)

Gute Preis für nen guten Film


----------



## fuddles (13. Oktober 2010)

Kaufe nie ne BD über 10€. Da ich jeden Film mindestens 2mal gucke ist das für mich die ideale Preisleistungsspanne:



> #15 Spiderman 3
> #16 Hancock
> #17 Oldboy


Neu:
#18 Event Horizon
#19 2012
#20 Dolphins in the Deep Blue Sea
#21 Harry Potter und der Halbblutprinz
#22 Wolfman
#23 I am Legend
#24 Zombieland


----------



## exa (13. Oktober 2010)

was ihr blos alle an Event Horizon findet


----------



## sNook (14. Oktober 2010)

> # 1 Underworld Evolution
> # 2 This is England
> # 3 District9
> # 4 Delta Farce
> ...



Seit heute endlich:

# 14 21
# 15 Operation: Kingdom
# 16 Tropic Thunder
# 17 Stirb Langsam 4.0
# 18 X-Men Trilogie
# 19 Underworld
# 20 The Taking of Pelham 1 2 3
# 21 Resident Evil Trilogy (Steelbook)
# 22 Miami Vice

Sehr guuut


----------



## fuddles (14. Oktober 2010)

> was ihr blos alle an Event Horizon findet



Spannung, Spiel und Spaß


----------



## exa (15. Oktober 2010)

ich weiß ja nicht, aber das war einer der schlechtesten Filme die ich je gesehen habe...


----------



## JimPanske (15. Oktober 2010)

Heute neu: 

334. Bad Boys
 335. Rush Hour
 336. Red Cliff 
 337. Unbeugsam - Defiance


----------



## Flotter Geist (16. Oktober 2010)

21. Gremlins kleine Monster,sehr schöner Film


----------



## JimPanske (21. Oktober 2010)

338. Iron Man 2 Steelbook (HK Import)

Tolles Teil und dazu geprägt.


----------



## JimPanske (22. Oktober 2010)

339. Planet Terror (Uncut)

Endlich, lang hats gedauert!


----------



## Xion4 (22. Oktober 2010)

Jim, wie ist dein Eindruck von Bad Boys===??


----------



## JimPanske (22. Oktober 2010)

Der Transfer ist soweit gut, zwar nicht das allerschärfste Bild aber bewegt sich auf nem guten Niveau


----------



## JimPanske (23. Oktober 2010)

340. The Runaways Steelbook
341. Prince Of Persia IronPack (FS Exclusive) (CA Import)
342. Collateral Damage
343. The Wrestler
344. Die purpurnen Flüsse 2


----------



## nfsgame (27. Oktober 2010)

7. Die Mumie
8. Die Mumie kehrt zurück
9. Die Mumie - Das Grabmal des Drachenkaisers
10. Krabat


----------



## Menthe (27. Oktober 2010)

26. Transporter Triple Feature


----------



## exa (27. Oktober 2010)

9. Letters from Iwo Jima
10. Flags of our Fathers
11. Inglorious Basterds
12. Gladiator 10th Anniversary Edition
13. Iron Man 2 Steelbook


----------



## JimPanske (29. Oktober 2010)

345. Robin Hood

Diesmal nicht die Steelbook-Variante, denn der Preis von 7,95€ hat mich verführt!


----------



## exa (29. Oktober 2010)

JimPanske schrieb:


> 338. Iron Man 2 Steelbook (HK Import)
> 
> Tolles Teil und dazu geprägt.



find die irgendwie ein wenig zu overstylt, das deutsche Cover find ich voll in Ordnung


----------



## p00nage (29. Oktober 2010)

1. The Dark Knight 2-Disc Special Edition
2.Dead Man Running
3.Avatar Aufbruch nach Pandora
4.2012
5.Alice im Wunderland


----------



## JimPanske (29. Oktober 2010)

exa schrieb:


> find die irgendwie ein wenig zu overstylt, das deutsche Cover find ich voll in Ordnung



Das dt. ist zwar in Ordnung, aber das Motiv das verwendet wurde ist blöd am Kopf beschnitten! Im HK ist dieses komplett als Innendruck zu sehen ...

Abgesehen davon besitz ich ja eh beide und am Samstag kommt noch ein Drittes dazu aus den USA


----------



## Xion4 (29. Oktober 2010)

JimPanske schrieb:


> 345. Robin Hood
> 
> Diesmal nicht die Steelbook-Variante, denn der Preis von 7,95€ hat mich verführt!



Dito, hab bei dem Preis auch zugeschlagen, auch wenn ich noch ein wenig warten muss


----------



## p00nage (29. Oktober 2010)

Xion4 schrieb:


> Dito, hab bei dem Preis auch zugeschlagen, auch wenn ich noch ein wenig warten muss



wo gibts den ? bzw wo kann man günstig bluray beziehen ? hab erst 5 st und die saturn/mediamarkt gekauft


----------



## JimPanske (29. Oktober 2010)

Bei Amazon:

Entertainment - 5 EUR sparen

Gutscheincode: ENTBLU5E


----------



## exa (30. Oktober 2010)

JimPanske schrieb:


> Das dt. ist zwar in Ordnung, aber das Motiv das verwendet wurde ist blöd am Kopf beschnitten! Im HK ist dieses komplett als Innendruck zu sehen ...
> 
> Abgesehen davon besitz ich ja eh beide und am Samstag kommt noch ein Drittes dazu aus den USA



ja das stimmt, mich nervt sowieso das bei jedem BD Film das blöde Logo im Blauen Balken oben dran sein muss, wirkt irgendwie billig...


----------



## feivel (30. Oktober 2010)

neu dazugekommen: Die Reise ins Labyrinth + Alien Box UK
bereits vorbestellt:  Die Schöne und das Biest, Moulin Rouge
bestellt: Public Enemies ( bei 5 Euro konnt ich nicht nein sagen)

die aktuelle Liste:

1. # 9
2. 2012
3. 300
4. Alien Anthology (UK Import)
5. Appleseed Ex Machina
6. Avatar - Aufbruch nach Pandora (Limited Edition)
7. AVP - Alien vs. Predator 1 & 2 Doppelpack
8. Batman Begins
9. Braveheart (Single Edition)
10. City of Ember - Flucht aus der Dunkelheit
11. Collateral - Steelbook
12. Coraline 3D
13. Das fünfte Element
14. Das Gesetz der Ehre
15. Das Parfum - Die Geschichte eines Mörders
16. Das Phantom der Oper
17. Der seltsame Fall des Benjamin Button (2-Disc Edition)
18. Der Soldat James Ryan - Steelbook
19. Der Tag, an dem die Erde stillstand (2008)
20. Der unglaubliche Hulk - Uncut - US-Kinofassung
21. Die Matrix-Trilogie (3 Discs)
22. Die Mumie: Das Grabmal des Drachenkaisers
23. Die Reise der Pinguine
24. Die Reise ins Labyrinth
25. Die Reise zum Mittelpunkt der Erde 3D (2008)
26. District 9 - Steelbook Edition
27. Disturbia
28. Eden Log
29. Event Horizon - Am Rande des Universums (Steelbook)
30. Final Destination 4
31. Gladiator - 10th Anniversary Edition
32. Gran Torino
33. Hangover
34. I am Legend
35. Igor
36. Independence Day
37. Iron Man - Ungeschnittene - US-Kinofassung
38. Iron Man 2
39. Kampf der Titanen (2010)
40. Königreich der Himmel - Director's Cut
41. Krieg der Welten (2005)
42. Küss den Frosch
43. Lakeview Terrace
44. Mission: Impossible - Ultimate Collection (UK Import)
45. Monster
46. New Police Story
47. Nightmare on Elm Street - Mörderische Träume
48. Pandorum
49. Planet Terror
50. Ratatouille
51. Robin Hood - Director's Cut (2010)
52. Sherlock Holmes
53. Sin City (2-Disc Set)
54. Sleepy Hollow
55. Spider-Man 1-3 Trilogie Boxset
56. Terminator 4 - Die Erlösung - Directors Cut
57. The Book of Eli
58. The Dark Knight - 2 Disc Special Edition
59. The Day After Tomorrow
60. The Fountain
61. The Legend of Goemon - Limited Steelbook Edition
62. The Machinist (Erstauflage)
63. The Wolfman (2010) - Steelbook (UK Import)
64. Transformers - 2 Disc Special Edition
65. Underworld: Aufstand der Lykaner
66. Underworld: Evolution
67. V wie Vendetta
68. Van Helsing
69. Watchmen - Die Wächter (2 Disc Edition)
70. Wickie und die starken Männer
71. Wie ein einziger Tag
72. X-Men Quadrilogy - 8-Disc Special Edition
73. Zimmer 1408 - Collector's Edition - Director's Cut
74. Zombieland


----------



## p00nage (30. Oktober 2010)

JimPanske schrieb:


> Bei Amazon:
> 
> Entertainment - 5 EUR sparen
> 
> Gutscheincode: ENTBLU5E



danke geht des dann pro bestellung also pro film?


----------



## JimPanske (30. Oktober 2010)

p00nage schrieb:


> danke geht des dann pro bestellung also pro film?



Normal soll es nur 1x pro Kunde gehen, es gibt aber vereinzelt Leute bei denen auch öfter funktioniert haben soll nach mehrmaligem Probieren, musste also mal schauen  Public Enemies wäre mit dem 5€ Gutschein ja auch interessant für 4,95€ 

@exa, naja das liegt bei dem dt. Iron Man 2 Steelbook zB nicht am blauen Banner oben, sonderm am Kinoposter für den europäischen Raum. Da wurde das Artwork am Kopf so beschnitten ... sonst hab ich eigentlich nichts gegen die Banner


----------



## enterthephil (30. Oktober 2010)

JimPanske schrieb:


> Normal soll es nur 1x pro Kunde gehen, es gibt aber vereinzelt Leute bei denen auch öfter funktioniert haben soll nach mehrmaligem Probieren, musste also mal schauen  Public Enemies wäre mit dem 5€ Gutschein ja auch interessant für 4,95€
> 
> @exa, naja das liegt bei dem dt. Iron Man 2 Steelbook zB nicht am blauen Banner oben, sonderm am Kinoposter für den europäischen Raum. Da wurde das Artwork am Kopf so beschnitten ... sonst hab ich eigentlich nichts gegen die Banner



Es geht nur noch EIN Film und EINE Bestellung, danach ist der code nutzlos. Ich hab direkt bei Code-Erscheinung 6 Filme geordert und 30Euro gespart aber wenige Tage soäter hat Amazon das geändert...Leider, zum Ärger vieler Käufer.

Ich hab mir heut mal Prince of Persia angesehen...naja, hätte mehr erwartet. Bestellt ihr eigentlich eine der Predators Boxen? Amazon setzt da nämlich keine 5euro Versand an (obwohl FSK18)...jetz frage an euch...Predator habe ich bereits, der 2te ist cut, und Predators hab ich noch net gesehen...löhnt der kauf des neuen Films denn?


----------



## »EraZeR« (30. Oktober 2010)

Hier ist meine Liste, sind in letzter Zeit wieder ein paar dazu gekommen. Nummern stehen nicht für die Reihenfolge des Kaufdatums!


             1.10.000 B.C.

                          2. 2012 - Steelbook

                          3.300

                          4. Alien vs. Predator - Erweiterte Fassung

                          5. Avatar - Aufbruch nach Pandora

                          6. Band of Brothers - Wir waren wie Brüder

                          7. Batman Begins

                          8. Blood Diamond

                          9. Collateral

                          10. Crank - Extended Version

                          11. Das fünfte Element

                          12. Der Soldat James Ryan

                          13. Die Insel

                          14. Die Matrix-Trilogie (3 Discs)

                          15. Die Mumie: Das Grabmal des Drachenkaisers

                          16. Die ultimative Bourne Collection (Teil 1 - 3)

                          17. District 9

                          18. Disturbia

                          19. Fantastic Four 1 & 2 - Steelbook

                          20. Fast and Furious: Neues Modell. Originalteile

                          21. Fluch der Karibik - Trilogie

                          22. Gladiator - Kinofassung und Extended Edition (2 Disc Edition) - Steelbook

                          23. Hot Fuzz - Zwei abgewichste Profis

                          24. I, Robot

                          25. Independence Day

                          26. Iron Man - Ungeschnittene - US-Kinofassung

                          27. Iron Man 2

                          28. James Bond 007 - Casino Royale

                          29. Jarhead - Willkommen im Dreck

                          30. Kampf der Titanen (2010)

                          31. King Kong (2005) - Extended Cut

                          32. Königreich der Himmel - Director's Cut

                          33. Krieg der Welten (2005) - Steelbook

                          34. Last Action Hero

                          35. Minority Report

                          36. Mr. & Mrs. Smith - Special Edition

                          37. Ritter aus Leidenschaft

                          38. Robin Hood - Director's Cut (2010)

                          39. Rush Hour 3 - Special Edition

                          40. Sherlock Holmes

                          41. Shoot em up

                          42. Shooter

                          43. Speed

                          44. Spider-Man 1-3 Trilogie Boxset

                          45. Star Trek (2 Disc Special Edition)

                          46. STAR WARS: Clone Wars - Die komplette erste Staffel im Collectors Book

                          47. STAR WARS: The Clone Wars

                          48. Stirb langsam 4.0

                          49. Terminator 3 - Rebellion der Maschinen - Steelbook

                          50. Terminator 4 - Die Erlösung - Directors Cut

                          51. The Book of Eli

                          52. The Dark Knight - 2 Disc Special Edition

                          53. The Day After Tomorrow

                          54. Transformers - 2 Disc Special Edition

                          55. Transformers 2 - Die Rache (2 Disc Special Edition)

                          56. Troja - Director's Cut (Special Edition)

                          57. X-Men Origins: Wolverine - Extended Cut

                          58. Zombieland

                          59. Zurück in die Zukunft - Trilogie


----------



## JimPanske (31. Oktober 2010)

Ich fand Predtors einen der schlechtesten Filme des Jahres, daher ist meine Antwort jedenfalls > Nein. Das Double-Pack aus FR reicht mir!


----------



## enterthephil (31. Oktober 2010)

JimPanske schrieb:


> Ich fand Predtors einen der schlechtesten Filme des Jahres, daher ist meine Antwort jedenfalls > Nein. Das Double-Pack aus FR reicht mir!



Ach, doch so gut ja 
Naja dann werd ich Ihn mal leihen und mir nen Urteil bilden. Danke für deine Meinung


----------



## p00nage (31. Oktober 2010)

enterthephil schrieb:


> Es geht nur noch EIN Film und EINE Bestellung, danach ist der code nutzlos. Ich hab direkt bei Code-Erscheinung 6 Filme geordert und 30Euro gespart aber wenige Tage soäter hat Amazon das geändert...Leider, zum Ärger vieler Käufer.
> 
> Ich hab mir heut mal Prince of Persia angesehen...naja, hätte mehr erwartet. Bestellt ihr eigentlich eine der Predators Boxen? Amazon setzt da nämlich keine 5euro Versand an (obwohl FSK18)...jetz frage an euch...Predator habe ich bereits, der 2te ist cut, und Predators hab ich noch net gesehen...löhnt der kauf des neuen Films denn?



ja aber kann ja quasi jeder aus der Familie einen bestellen oder ? weil amazon kostets ja keinen Versand soweit ich richtig informiert bin.


----------



## enterthephil (31. Oktober 2010)

Das stimmt natürlich...ich trottel habe Beispielsweise einen Film bestellt und stunden später gemerkt, mist...du hättest gleich mal mehrere kaufen sollen...

Also hin und her überlegt ob i storniere und ob der code dann wieder geht oder net...schluss-endlich hab i einfach meine Freundin bei amazon angemeldet und über Sie die restlichen Filme bestellt

Was also bedeutet, wenn mehrere Mitglieder deiner Familie nen Account bei Amazon haben, dann geht das natürlich...
PS: genau, Versand gibts für Blu-ray´s nicht, außer FSK18 natürlich


----------



## p00nage (31. Oktober 2010)

enterthephil schrieb:


> Das stimmt natürlich...ich trottel habe Beispielsweise einen Film bestellt und stunden später gemerkt, mist...du hättest gleich mal mehrere kaufen sollen...
> 
> Also hin und her überlegt ob i storniere und ob der code dann wieder geht oder net...schluss-endlich hab i einfach meine Freundin bei amazon angemeldet und über Sie die restlichen Filme bestellt
> 
> ...



danke, wie lang geht die aktion noch ?


----------



## enterthephil (31. Oktober 2010)

Keine Ursache!

Puh, das kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, aber da Amazon meist Montags neue Aktion startet, "könnte" heute die letzte gelegenheit sein, was ich allerdings nicht glaube....


----------



## JimPanske (1. November 2010)

346. Iron Man 2 Metalcase (Target Exclusive) (US Import)
347. Toy Story 3 IronPack (BestBUy Exclusive) (US Import)
348. The Beauty And The Beast IronPack (BestBUy Exclusive) (US Import)


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. November 2010)

JimPanske schrieb:


> 339. Planet Terror (Uncut)
> 
> Endlich, lang hats gedauert!


Kannst du bitte mal nach schauen, welche Laufzeit der Film hat?


----------



## JimPanske (1. November 2010)

@Fadi, 106min  keine sorge ist die Uncut, ist erst vor 3 Wochen erschienen.

Eben noch bei MM vorbeigeschaut und für 29€ mitgenommen:

Zurück in die Zukunft Trilogie
- 349. Zurück in die Zukunft I
- 350. Zurück in die Zukunft II
- 351. Zurück in die Zukunft III


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. November 2010)

Danke, aber das finde ich jetzt irgendwie komisch.
Ich habe mir die Special-Edition auf DVD gekauft, weil es mit 101min angeblich komplett ungeschnitten ist.

Naja, vielleicht ist die Version noch ungeschnittener.


----------



## JimPanske (1. November 2010)

Auf Blu-ray gibt es auch eine 101min Version, die ist cut und ab 16. 
Die 106min Version ist kJ und indiziert


----------



## feivel (2. November 2010)

JimPanske schrieb:


> Auf Blu-ray gibt es auch eine 101min Version, die ist cut und ab 16.
> Die 106min Version ist kJ und indiziert



das ist nicht ganz richtig, die cut version ist trotzdem ab 18.
ihr fehlt genaugenommen nur der fake machete trailer.


----------



## JimPanske (2. November 2010)

Stimmt, sie ist ab 18, cut ist se dennoch und das hat nicht nur was mit dem Machete Trailer zu tun.

Planet Terror - Schnittberichte.com (Zensur-News und Schnittberichte zu mehr als 6000 Filmen und Spielen)


----------



## exa (3. November 2010)

sollte man Braveheart in der 2 Disc Digipack (im Schuber) Version kaufen, oder in der Cinedition???

kennt jmd die Unterschiede? (mal abgesehen von dem Booklet und dem Filmschnipsel)


----------



## JimPanske (3. November 2010)

Bei Braveheart scheint es nur nen Unterschied in der Aufmachung zu geben, bei den andern aber auch keinen wirklich großen, denn die zusätzlichen Filmfassung liegen nur auf ner DVD bei...


----------



## feivel (3. November 2010)

bei braveheart machts keinen unterschied. kaufs dir nach optik.
da es bei diesem film auch keinen weiteren schnitt gibt, ausser den einen, musst du dir auch keine gedanken machen den falschen cut zu erwischen. hab die single edition weil ich die extras nicht brauche.

bei den anderen cineditions ist teils der extended cut auf dvd vorhanden..grmbl...so wünsch ich mir das nicht gerade.


----------



## JimPanske (4. November 2010)

352. Tiger & Dragon
353. Der Einsatz


----------



## enterthephil (4. November 2010)

Hat wer von euch auch zufällig die Schöne & das Biest bestellt? Hab eben nämlich ne Mail erhalten das es zu Lieferenpässen kommt und ich daher den Artikel nicht pünktlich erhalte,...obendrein gibts wegen den unanehmlichkeiten nen 5 € gutschein!


----------



## p00nage (4. November 2010)

enterthephil schrieb:


> Hat wer von euch auch zufällig die Schöne & das Biest bestellt? Hab eben nämlich ne Mail erhalten das es zu Lieferenpässen kommt und ich daher den Artikel nicht pünktlich erhalte,...obendrein gibts wegen den unanehmlichkeiten nen 5 € gutschein!



war heut im Saturn und da waren viele rumgelegen, ich hab mir aber nur Gran Torino mitgenommen.


----------



## feivel (4. November 2010)

ja..den gutschein hab ich auch bekommen, das kuriose, die verspätung beträgt bei mir einen tag, hab nämlich schon die versandmeldung bekommen dass es morgen eintrifft...für einen tag später nehm ich die 5 euro gerne..hab ich in the spirit investiert, ein film der von den kritikern ja regelrecht zerlegt wurde, wenig fans hat, aber ich mochte ihn.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. November 2010)

bei mir ist einmal X-Mens Origins - Wolverine (14€) und The Fast and the Furios 4er Box für 29,99€ ausm Marktkauf hinzugekommen. Und anscheinend wirklich ein Schnäppchen (bei Amazon kostet die selbe Box 49,99€).


----------



## enterthephil (6. November 2010)

Bei mir kamen Heut John Rambo Uncut und Kill Bill 1 vom CeDe Shop dazu. 
Ich hab an dem Gewinnspiel auf Blu-ray Disc teilgenommen und nen 5€ Gutschein für den Cede Shop abgestaubt...

Wahnsinn das ich auch mal was gewinne


----------



## Raz3r (6. November 2010)

1. Fast and Furious 4
2. Wanted - Steelbook Limited Edition (Blu-Ray Hauptfilm + Bonusmaterial) 
(DVD Hauptfilm + Bonusmaterial)
3. Transformers Steelbook Limited Edition
4. Death Race
5. Running Scared
6. Kill Bobby Z
7. Die ultimative Bourne Collection


----------



## JimPanske (7. November 2010)

Im MM Weiterstadt für 29€ mitgenommen 

Rocky - The complete Saga (Teil 1-6)
- 354. Rocky I
- 355. Rocky II
- 356. Rocky III
- 357. Rocky IV
- 358. Rocky V
- 359. Rocky VI


----------



## Flotter Geist (8. November 2010)

Der Exorzist: 2 Disc Edition im Pappschuber
-DirectorsCut + Original Fassung von 1973
-30 Seitiges Booklet


----------



## Menthe (8. November 2010)

Apollo 13


----------



## JimPanske (12. November 2010)

360. Terminator 3 Steelbook

Für 7,95€ aus der 3für2 Steelaktion @ Amazon, kann man sich denke ich nicht beschweren


----------



## JimPanske (13. November 2010)

361. Repo Man
362. Sex and the City 2 Collectors Book (Amazon Exclusive)


----------



## Dude (14. November 2010)

entfernt


----------



## Dude (14. November 2010)

Dude schrieb:


> Hallo Filmfreunde
> Hier mal meine kleine Sammlung:
> 
> *300
> ...





Dude schrieb:


> kleines Update von mir:
> 
> *District 9
> Into the Wild (einer der besten Filme die es gibt )
> Das fünfte Element*


*
*
Ein weiteres "kleines" Update von mir (verdammte Blu-ray Preise )

*2012
50 Dead Man Walking
96 Hours
An American Crime (UK)
Batman Begins (UK)
Bube, Dame, König, grAS
Cloverfield
Collateral 
Constantine
Dawn of the Dead (2004)
Daybreakers 
Die Klapperschlange
Die Mumie Trilogie (UK)
Fargo - Blutiger Schnee (UK)
Gesetz der Rache
Hancock - Extended Version (UK)
Hangover
Home of the Brave
Hot Fuzz
Inglourious Basterds
Inside Man 
Intimate Enemies - Der Feind in den eigenen Reihen
JCVD
Krieg Der Welten
La Linea - The Line 
Layer Cake
Matrix Trilogie
Pitch Black - Planet der Finsternis
Predators
Public Enemies
Revolver
Riddick - Chroniken eines Kriegers 
Robin Hood - Director's Cut
RockNRolla
Running Scared
Shaun of the Dead
Sunshine Cleaning
The Book of Eli 
The Descent - Abgrund des Grauens 
The Hills Have Eyes (2006)
The Living and the Dead
Transformers I
Tropic Thunder - Director's Cut
Wolfman - Extended Version
You Kill Me
Zimmer 1408*


----------



## exa (14. November 2010)

JimPanske schrieb:


> 360. Terminator 3 Steelbook
> 
> Für 7,95€ aus der 3für2 Steelaktion @ Amazon, kann man sich denke ich nicht beschweren



da würde ich auch gern zuschlagen, aber 2 der 3 die ich möchte sind nicht vorrätig...


----------



## JimPanske (14. November 2010)

Dann bestell mit jmd zusammen und nimm nur das eine das vorrätig ist ^^ hab ich nicht anders gemacht  Versandkosten trägste ja so oder so nicht, ob du nun an ein Teil der Bestellung an jmd andre schicken lässt oder ned ^^


----------



## JimPanske (17. November 2010)

363. A Nightmare On Elm Street (2010) Steelbook


----------



## JimPanske (19. November 2010)

Soo, da ich nun ein wenig umstrukturieren musste  und es leider keine Bertby Vitrinen mehr gibt (Ich möchte kein Imitat  von Mömax & CO.) hab ich mir 4 Benno Regale zugelegt zu je 19,90€  die wie ich finde ziemlich toll aussehen, wenn sie gefüllt sind. 

Die ganzen Amarays sind kurzerhand in die 4 Bennos gewandert, die  natürlich noch lange nicht voll sind. In der einen Bertby sind nun nur  Steelbooks untergebracht und die andere ist vorerst leer, bis dort eine  größere CD Sammlung einer Rocklegende ihren Sitz findet.

Bilder befinden sich im Anfang, falls ihr keine sehen solltet, findet ihr sie auch in meinem Profil in der Signatur.


----------



## Xion4 (19. November 2010)

Also Jim, ich sag es ganz offiziell. Du bist nicht mehr ganz dicht. 

Du weißt wie das gemeint ist.

Im Ernst, nette Sammlung, wobei mehrer Ausführungen ein und des selben Films echt schon hart ist, aber gut, andere sammeln Briefmarken, andere drücken Ihr Geld in den PC, du in die BRs.

Ähnlich hab ich es bei den DVDs gemacht, und was war ich sauer als sich die BR durchsetzte, hab nun die DVD Sammlung verkauft, und war entsetzt wwie wenig dabei noch rumkam...reichte gerade mal für nen neuen Mantel... 

Einer der Gründe warum ich mich bei den BRs zurückhalte...


----------



## JimPanske (20. November 2010)

Ich sag einfach hal - Danke 

Hab früher Ü-Ei Figuren, Briefmarken und Telefonkarten gesammelt, nun sammle Münzen und BDs und wie bei allen Sammelgebieten kommen da halt auch doppelte bei rum 

Ich erwarte die Tage noch meinen persönlichen heiligen Gral! Oder sagen wir den zweiten?


----------



## Dude (20. November 2010)

88.  Troja
89.  Radio Rock Revolution
90.  Lakeview Terrace
91.  Orphan - Das Waisenkind
92.  28 Weeks Later (UK)
93.  Drag Me To Hell
94.  Die Fremde in Dir (UK)
95.  Highlander (UK)


----------



## JimPanske (25. November 2010)

364. Welcome To The Jungle
365. Karate Kid Steelbook


----------



## feivel (25. November 2010)

heute kam bei mir Romeo und Julia hinzu...
und morgen kommt dann noch Moulin Rouge


----------



## Dude (26. November 2010)

96.   The Fog (´80 UK)
97.   Mad Max 2 (UK)
98.   Fluchtpunkt San Francisco
99.   Rambo - Ultimate Rambo Collection (UK)
100. Silent Hill
101. Alien vs. Predator 
102. Aliens vs. Predator 2
103. X-Men Origins: Wolverine
104. Zombieland
105. Mission Impossible - Ultimative Missions 1-3 (UK)


----------



## KiraSenpai (30. November 2010)

hm hab bisjetzt nur:
Final Destination 4 3D
2012
Avatar
The day after tomorow
Alice im Wunderland
und
alle fluch der karibik teile


----------



## Flotter Geist (1. Dezember 2010)

Ghostbusters und Dracula


----------



## JimPanske (1. Dezember 2010)

366. Bad Santa
367. Le Contrat (Raw Deal/Der City Hai) (FR Import)


----------



## fuddles (1. Dezember 2010)

Geil geil zum Jahrestag Band of Brothers Steel Edition dazu bekommen, yeah.




> #15 Spiderman 3
> #16 Hancock
> #17 Oldboy                         Neu:
> #18 Event Horizon
> ...



Neu:
#25 Dawn of the Dead (2004)
#26 Der dunkle Kristall
#27 Die Reise zum Mittelpunkt der Erde (2008)
#28 District 9
#29 Fear Loathing in Las Vegas
#30 Kick Ass
#31 Unsere Erde
#32 Lost in Space


----------



## JimPanske (1. Dezember 2010)

Eben im MM gekauft zu 19,90€ gehört zur bundesweiten Aktion die morgen   startet. Warum das Bundle-Steelbook allerdings mehr als nen Monat vorher   verkauft wird, konnte mir keiner sagen:

IP Man 1 + 2 Steelbook
- 368. IP Man 1
- 369. IP Man 2


----------



## JimPanske (3. Dezember 2010)

Habe Inception dank Prime eben schon im Briefkasten gehabt, obwohl gestern Abend erst bestellt 

370. Inception


----------



## Sash (3. Dezember 2010)

hab inception bestellt, da der aber mit a-team zusammen kommt, dauerts noch. knight and day hab ich auch.. und avatar direct. cut.


----------



## Menthe (3. Dezember 2010)

- Inception Briefcase Edition
- Wallace & Gromit Complete Edition


----------



## JimPanske (3. Dezember 2010)

Wir findste das Briefcase? Ich finds aktuell zusammen mit der Robin Hood Box total minderwertig und zu teuer ^^

Wenn ich mich also für eine Briefcase Edt. entscheiden müsste dann für die französische FNAC Edt. die aber schon längst ausverkauft ist. Der Koffer ist dort viel hochwertiger und er beinhaltet auch viel mehr für den selben Preis! Das einzig negative an der FR Variante ist, dass das Steelbook DVD-Größe hat und nen übergroßen blauen Banner.

Schaut selbst: Inception BRIEFCASE Packaging Blu-ray - Page 9 - Blu-ray Forum


----------



## Xion4 (3. Dezember 2010)

Jim, Frage an den Fachmann: The Expandables von Amazon.com hat vermutlich nur ne Englishe TonSpur?


----------



## JimPanske (3. Dezember 2010)

Jap, weils nen andres Label ist, hier wird er nämlich von Splendig vertrieben.


----------



## Xion4 (3. Dezember 2010)

Danke. Ich hab zwar kein Problem mit englischen  Filmen, im Gegenteil, aber immer blöd wenn man Freunde zu Besuch hat.


----------



## JimPanske (4. Dezember 2010)

Das stimmt allerdings! Aber man hat selbst auch einfahc nicht die Lust dazu den Film auf engl. zu gucken, selbst wenn man der Sprache mächtig ist, aus dem einfachen Grund, das man den Film schauen u. Spaß haben möchte ohne nachzudenken!

Naja ... habe eben Inception geschaut:

Hier vergebe ich zum ersten Mal sogar eine Punktvergabe LOL

10/10

Ein extrem gelungener Film, der in keiner Sekunde langweilig war o. wirkte. Aber irgendwie ist man von Nolan auch nichts anderes gewohnt?!

In Technischer Hinsicht auch auf sehr hohen Niveau, das Bild wirkte überwiegend sehr plastisch und der Ton war äußerst brachial in einigen Stellen.

Zudem war es ein günstiger Blindkauf der sich sowas von gelohnt hat!!!

Ein großer Dank geht auch an den ausgezeichneten Cast.

Klare Kaufempfehlung an diejenigen die ihn noch nicht kenne ... irgendein Steelbook muss also noch ran


----------



## Xion4 (4. Dezember 2010)

Das mit dem Englisch bei Filmen ist reine Gewohnheitssache. Und es schult zugleich echt gut. Und ganz im Ernst, 80% aller Synchronstimmen als auch der Synchronisationen sind doch für den Ar***


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Dezember 2010)

Meine kleine bescheidene Sammlung:
Terminator 3 und die Erlösung, Illuminati, Watchmen, Zwölf Runden, Revolver, Gran Torino, Kurzer Prozess, Knight and Day und Bube-Dame-König-Gras.
Gut das die DVD Sammlung nicht gefragt war, das würde lange dauern


----------



## JimPanske (4. Dezember 2010)

Das mag sein und ist auch oft der Fall, aber überwiegend sind die Synchro-Stimmen schon gut abgestimmt, es sei denn es handelt sich um B-Movies, da ist das unter alle Sau ^^


----------



## JimPanske (4. Dezember 2010)

371. Toy Story 3 im Pappschuber


----------



## Dude (4. Dezember 2010)

106. Flatliners
107. Inception
108. Die Entführung der U-Bahn Pelham 123
109. The Fall
110. Death Sentence - Todesurteil
111. Wächter der Nacht (UK)
112. Wächter des Tages (UK)
113. Last House on the Left (2009 UK)
114. A Serious Man


----------



## nfsgame (7. Dezember 2010)

11. Batman - Dark Knight 2Disc-Special Edition


Mal sehen wann ich mir Inception bestelle .


----------



## exa (7. Dezember 2010)

geht mir genauso

wobei ich echt überlege mir die limited edition zu holen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. Dezember 2010)

Salt und Inception bei Amazon bestellt


----------



## p00nage (7. Dezember 2010)

6. Gran Torino
7. Die Bourne Identität
8. Die Bourne Verschwörung
9. Das Bourne Ultimatum


----------



## Sash (8. Dezember 2010)

bourne fehlt mir auch noch...


----------



## Portvv (8. Dezember 2010)

kleines update meiner sammlung

1.Operation walküre
2.Pathfinder
3.NARC
4.The Rock
5.Knowing
6.Lucky Number Slevin
7.Sin City XXL Recut
8.Gran Torino
9.Transformers
10.Eagel eye (steelbook)
11.batman TDK (steelbook)
12.Ironman (steelbook
13.Ironman 2 (steelbook)
14-16. Herr der Ringe collectors edition
17.Shooter
18. Passwort swordfish
19.Training day
20. Departed unter feinden
21.Bad Boys
22. stirb langsam 4.0
23.Crank
24. Bube Dame König Gras
25.300
26. shaun of the Dead
27.King Kong
28. No country for old men
29.American Gangster
30. Troja
31.Saving Private Ryan
32.Roter Drache
33.inception
34.Transformers die Rache
35.Godzilla
36.I am legend
37.Der Knochenjäger
38.8 Mile 
39.shutter Iland
40.Green Zone
41. das Vermächtnis des geheimen Buches
42.the Book of Eli


----------



## p00nage (8. Dezember 2010)

wie isn 42.the Book of Eli ? hab ich mir schon lang überlegt ma zu kaufen


----------



## Portvv (8. Dezember 2010)

ich find den gut zwar nicht in meiner top ten , aber dennoch unterhaltsam und gut besetzt , solltest du dir aufjedenfall holen


----------



## sNook (9. Dezember 2010)

> # 1 Underworld Evolution
> # 2 This is England
> # 3 District9
> # 4 Delta Farce
> ...



Und seit eben ausm MM:

# 23 Illuminati
# 24 Pans Labyrinth


----------



## JimPanske (10. Dezember 2010)

372. Dawn Of The Dead
373. L'ultimo Boy Scout (Last Boy Scout) (IT Import)


----------



## JimPanske (10. Dezember 2010)

374. Disneys Eine Weinachtsgeschichte
375. Fight Club (Remastered)


----------



## ElectroRob (11. Dezember 2010)

Neu dabei:

- Brotherhood
- A-Team


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Dezember 2010)

New:
2012
Die Entfürhrung der U Bahn Pelham 123


----------



## Dude (11. Dezember 2010)

neue Ware:

115. Bad Santa
116. Bangkok Dangerous
117. Men in Black 
118. Rescue Dawn


----------



## feivel (13. Dezember 2010)

Das Steelbook von The Crow ist neudazugekommen, wer allerdings nur aufs Bild schaut, und die DVD schon hat kann sie sich eigentlich sparen, der Mehrwert ist nicht sooo groß


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Dezember 2010)

Der Kautions-Cop
Friendship
Kampf der Titanen


----------



## Vaykir (13. Dezember 2010)

Meine "Sammlung":

-Inception

Das wars


----------



## Portvv (13. Dezember 2010)

heute neu zugekommen .
43. A-Team Extendet Cut
44-46. Stieg Larsson Millenium Trilogie


----------



## JimPanske (14. Dezember 2010)

Ich werd demnächst nen paar Filme verkaufen, wer will?


----------



## p00nage (14. Dezember 2010)

was für welche denn ?


----------



## Flotter Geist (14. Dezember 2010)

Bourne 1-3


----------



## JimPanske (14. Dezember 2010)

p00nage schrieb:


> was für welche denn ?



8 Blickwinkel
Die Entführung der U-Bahn Pelham 123
Ich, Du und der Andere
Wild At Heart


----------



## Portvv (14. Dezember 2010)

47. Crank 2 High Voltage


----------



## JimPanske (17. Dezember 2010)

Wie ich bereits angekündigt habe, hab ich mich dazu entschlossen ein paar BDs zu verkaufen ...

*Edit by <<Painkiller>>*

*Handel ist nur im Marktplatz gestattet!*

*Bitte beachten!*


----------



## Painkiller (17. Dezember 2010)

Naja, meine Sammlung ist noch nicht so groß. 

Aber sie wächst.

1. Inception
2. Transformers 2-Disc-Edition
3. Transformers Revenge of Fallen 2-Disc-Edition
4. Hangover Extended Cut Steelbook
5. Die Matrix-Triologie


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Dezember 2010)

16. Underworld " Aufstand der Lykaner "
17. Iron Man 2
18. JCVD

Mühsam nährt sich das Eichhörnchen


----------



## »EraZeR« (17. Dezember 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Naja, meine Sammlung ist noch nicht so groß.
> 
> Aber sie wächst.
> 
> ...



Wenigstens haste dir gleich was gutes besorgt


----------



## JimPanske (17. Dezember 2010)

Sry, dachte Blu-ray Interessenten schauen hier eher rein, aber nun gut, habe einen Thread im Marktplatz erstellt. Ein Link dazu befindet sich an erster Stelle in meiner Signatur.


----------



## GaAm3r (17. Dezember 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> 3. Transformers Revenge of Fallen 2-Disc-Edition


Ist das : "Die Rache" ?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Dezember 2010)

Si Senior -> Klick


----------



## nfsgame (18. Dezember 2010)

GaAm3r schrieb:


> Ist das : "Die Rache" ?


Revenge (engl.) = Rache


----------



## JimPanske (18. Dezember 2010)

376. Gangs Of New York (Remastered Deluxe Version)


----------



## Flotter Geist (18. Dezember 2010)

Running Man


----------



## GaAm3r (18. Dezember 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Revenge (engl.) = Rache


Mir klar aber er hatte 2 Transformers Filme


----------



## enterthephil (18. Dezember 2010)

Salt, Toy Story 3, Black Hawk Down, Last Boy Scout (Italienisch), Kiss&Kill, GI Joe, Rockn Rolla, Million Dollar Baby, Fantastic Four, Fantastic Four - Rise of the Silversurfer, ...und nochn paar


----------



## feivel (18. Dezember 2010)

heute ist inception dazugekommen


----------



## Dude (18. Dezember 2010)

119. Ghostbusters
120. Mirrors
121. Severance - Ein blutiger Betriebsausflug
122. Auftrag Rache
123. The Book of Eli - Special Limited Edition  
124. Alien Anthology (UK)


----------



## JimPanske (20. Dezember 2010)

Heute aus China erhalten:  

377. Independence Day IronPack (CN Import)
378. Inception Steelbook (CN Import)


----------



## thysol (21. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe noch eine sehr kleine Sammlung.

1. Home
2. Planet Erde
3. Wildes Russland


----------



## Flotter Geist (22. Dezember 2010)

*Dumbo *,3 Disc Edition im Pappschuber
*Die Schöne und das Biest*,  3 Disc Edition im Pappschuber
*Schneewitchen und die Sieben Zwerge*  ,3 Disc Edition im Pappschuber


----------



## sNook (22. Dezember 2010)

> # 1 Underworld Evolution
> # 2 This is England
> # 3 District9
> # 4 Delta Farce
> ...



#25 Smokin' Aces
#26 Battle in Seattle
#27 Gesetz der Ehre [hat kein Wendecover, bargs.]


----------



## exa (22. Dezember 2010)

kennt jemand den Unterschied des limitierten Steelbooks der Sherlock Holmes BD zu der Amazon exklusiven Steelbook Version?


----------



## Menthe (22. Dezember 2010)

Die erste Version (die teurere) ist die 1te Auflage mit Plastikschuber und ohne festem FSK Logo, die 2te (günstigere) ist mit fest aufgedrucktem FSK Logo.


----------



## JimPanske (22. Dezember 2010)

300, Troja, Hangover etc. stammen auch aus der Warner Steelbook Neuauflagenreihe und besitzen ebenfalls alle feste FSK-Logos und keinen blauen Banner  ...


----------



## exa (23. Dezember 2010)

grmbl....
durch das Logo wird einem fast die Lust auf Steelbooks genommen, bei den normalen gibts wenigstens oft Wechselcover, ansonsten eben neudrucken, bei Steel aber nicht möglich...


----------



## JimPanske (23. Dezember 2010)

Jup, deshalb kommen mir die Teile nicht ins Haus, selbst durch die 3 für 30€ Aktion nicht ...


----------



## Dude (23. Dezember 2010)

125. The Crow
126. Todeszug nach Yuma
127. So finster die Nacht


----------



## sNook (24. Dezember 2010)

> # 1 Underworld Evolution
> # 2 This is England
> # 3 District9
> # 4 Delta Farce
> ...


#28 Jagdfieber 2
#29 Michael Jackson "This is it"


----------



## feivel (24. Dezember 2010)

<- 

uk import von back to the future 
selbst geholt...


----------



## sNook (24. Dezember 2010)

Und es gibt wieder neues 



> # 1 Underworld Evolution
> # 2 This is England
> # 3 District9
> # 4 Delta Farce
> ...


# 30 Operation Walküre
# 31 Smokin' Aces 2


----------



## p00nage (24. Dezember 2010)

10. Hangover
11. Ironman


----------



## JimPanske (25. Dezember 2010)

Gerne doch  und dito!

P.S.: Auf Seite 68 wurden meine beiden Club-Banner verewigt


----------



## Wenzman (25. Dezember 2010)

Band of Brothers Steel
Wolkig mit aussicht auf Fleischbällchen 3D
Resident Evil Afterlive 3D (Vorbestellt)
Duel - Enemy at the Gate
Final Fantasy ( sieht auf BR klasse aus)
A Team (Vorbestellt)
Batman Begins
Batman The Dark Knight


----------



## Xion4 (26. Dezember 2010)

Lethal Weapon 1-4 Box ohne FSK Logo auf dem Pappschuber.

Gestern Teil 1 gesehen, teilweise wirklich gute Bildqualität, teilweise möchte man im Bildrauschen ertrinken


----------



## Flotter Geist (27. Dezember 2010)

> *Dumbo *,3 Disc Edition im Pappschuber
> *Die Schöne und das Biest*,  3 Disc Edition im Pappschuber
> *Schneewitchen und die Sieben Zwerge*  ,3 Disc Edition im Pappschuber


*Pinocchio* ,3 Disc Edition im Pappschuber


----------



## p00nage (28. Dezember 2010)

12. Die nackte Wahrheit
13. Salt
14. The Book of Eli
15. Inception


----------



## JimPanske (28. Dezember 2010)

Heute nicht sehr viel, dafür aber ein weiteres Schnäppchen 

379. Beim ersten Mal


----------



## Otep (28. Dezember 2010)

Otep schrieb:


> Avatar
> Coraline
> Corbse Bride
> Haus der 1000 Leichen
> ...



Shaun of the Dead
#9
Silent Hill


----------



## JimPanske (29. Dezember 2010)

Konnte mir das wirklich schöne Stück vor 2 Wochen bei den Lightning Deals für 20$ sichern anstatt 110$




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



380. Alice in Wonderland (3-Disc Blu-ray + Film Cell Photo Frame) (Amazon.com Exclusive) (US Import)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Dezember 2010)

19. Hoz Fuzz
20. Harry Potter und der Halbblutprinz
21. Smokin´Aces 2


----------



## God-Among-Insects (30. Dezember 2010)

meine ersten ^^ 

1. Hangover
2. Wolfman

so richtig lohnt sichs aber nicht.ich hab ein 40" Samsung und DVD schauen da eigentlich fast genauso gut aus wie Blurays.gut liegt auch daran dass ich Power DVD 8 benutze und die Grafikkarte das Bild verschönert


----------



## p00nage (30. Dezember 2010)

God-Among-Insects schrieb:


> meine ersten ^^
> 
> 1. Hangover
> 2. Wolfman
> ...



wie weit sitzt du denn weg vom 40"?


----------



## Nomad (30. Dezember 2010)

Hey, welche Filme haben ne richtig gute Quali und sind auch von der Story her voll in Ordung?


----------



## p00nage (30. Dezember 2010)

Nomad schrieb:


> Hey, welche Filme haben ne richtig gute Quali und sind auch von der Story her voll in Ordung?



schau ma hier : BLU-RAY REFERENZ FILME - beste Blu-ray Bildqualität & Tonqualität


----------



## Nomad (30. Dezember 2010)

was es doch alles gibt. Sonst google ich jeden Sche*ß und sowas gibt es tatsache auch noch. 
Danke! 

Edit: 
Achja:
1. Three Kings


----------



## T'PAU (30. Dezember 2010)

Meine kleine _Avatar_-Sammlung... 
Ok, der linke ist keine Blu-ray.


----------



## God-Among-Insects (31. Dezember 2010)

p00nage schrieb:


> wie weit sitzt du denn weg vom 40"?


 
ich sitz ca 2,8m vom Bild entfernt. die DVD Auflösung wird bei mir hochskaliert weil Power DVD Cuda unterstützt läufts über die Graka (zumindest hat die GTX260 in meinem HTPC was zu tun )


----------



## exa (31. Dezember 2010)

das kannst du ja dann nicht als DVD vs BD Vergleich machen....

wäre dann ja eher der Vergleich 720p zu 1080p


----------



## p00nage (31. Dezember 2010)

God-Among-Insects schrieb:


> ich sitz ca 2,8m vom Bild entfernt. die DVD Auflösung wird bei mir hochskaliert weil Power DVD Cuda unterstützt läufts über die Graka (zumindest hat die GTX260 in meinem HTPC was zu tun )



naja knapp 3m und 40" ist einfach zu klein um alle Details von Full Hd zu erkennen


----------



## Nomad (31. Dezember 2010)

So heute Avatar: Collectors Edition geholt und ich muss sagen: Nie wieder DVD!  Einfach nur geil die Quali 

2. Avatar Collectors Edition


----------



## nfsgame (31. Dezember 2010)

Bei mir ist Weihnachten Staffel 1 und 2 von Supernatural dazugekommen. Wobei die erste noch inne rPost feststeckt....

Rest der Filmeliste im Signaturlink -.


----------



## sirwuffi (31. Dezember 2010)

Terminator 1
Wanted
Terminator 2
MayPayne
Chuck Season 1+2
Terminator 4
Sarah Connor Chronicels 1+2


----------



## Flotter Geist (31. Dezember 2010)

@sirwuffi

Terminator 1 als BD?


----------



## sirwuffi (31. Dezember 2010)

aus england (oder USA?). bildqualität is aber nicht so doll.


----------



## God-Among-Insects (2. Januar 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> naja knapp 3m und 40" ist einfach zu klein um alle Details von Full Hd zu erkennen




das stimmt.ich glaub ich muss mir n neuen Fernseher holen xD oder ich bring meinen HTPC zu meiner Freundin.ihr Vater hat sich vor 2 Monaten nen 50" Plasma gekauft

Bluray Sammlung von meiner Freundin:

Predator
Predator 2
Predators
Nightmare on Elmstreet
Final Destination
Avatar 

am meisten hab mich die alten Predator Filme überrascht.hätte nie gedacht dass die Qualität so gut ist!


----------



## JimPanske (2. Januar 2011)

Ich hab nen 37 Zoller, sitze 2,70m davon entfernt, reicht vollkommen ... und ich erkenne Unterschiede, sonst würd ich wohl keinen Wert auf Blu-rays legen ...

@God-Among-Insects, du hast hoffentlich nicht die Hunter Edition von Predator *kotz* denn diese und " Qualität " in einem Satz ist nen Widerspruch LOL


----------



## God-Among-Insects (2. Januar 2011)

ne hab meiner Freundin zu Weihnachten die Collectors Edition (Bluray) geschenkt. zum glück ist nur der 2te Teil eine Cut Version


----------



## p00nage (2. Januar 2011)

TV-Tipps: Der optimale Sitzabstand zum Fernseher - CHIP Online
nur richtwerte, auf der sony.de hp etc kann man auch ähnliche werte lesen


----------



## T'PAU (2. Januar 2011)

God-Among-Insects schrieb:


> ne hab meiner Freundin zu Weihnachten die Collectors Edition (Bluray) geschenkt. zum glück ist nur der 2te Teil eine Cut Version


Aber das *ist* die Hunter-Edition, der erste Film. 
Hab den Film auch schon paar mal in der Hand gehabt, wegen endlich mal uncut auf deutsch. Aber auf Grund der meist schlechten Kritiken wegen des Bildes immer wieder weggelegt.
Der noch ältere "Das Ding" ist jedenfalls ein absoluter Augenschmaus und kann locker mit den meisten modernen Produktionen mithalten!


----------



## JimPanske (2. Januar 2011)

Es gibt auch ne alte Uncut Fassung von Predator auf Blu-ray mit der damaligen FSK 18 Kennzeichnung, das Cover sieht so aus: http://p.gzhls.at/310330.jpg 

ODER man holt sich gleich beide in ner Box aus Frankreich mit dt. Ton, nennt sich " Predator : L'intégrale " und sieht so aus: ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting


----------



## God-Among-Insects (2. Januar 2011)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Aber das *ist* die Hunter-Edition, der erste Film.
> Hab den Film auch schon paar mal in der Hand gehabt, wegen endlich mal uncut auf deutsch. Aber auf Grund der meist schlechten Kritiken wegen des Bildes immer wieder weggelegt.
> Der noch ältere "Das Ding" ist jedenfalls ein absoluter Augenschmaus und kann locker mit den meisten modernen Produktionen mithalten!




was soll eigentlich an der Bildqualität schlecht sein? alles war gestochen scharf

was ich an Bluray saugeil finde ist dass da mehrere Sprachen dabei sind.bei Predators sind 7 verschiedene Sprachen auswählbar.gut für diejenigen die "nur" Deutsch und Englisch können bringt das natürlich keinen Vorteil


----------



## Menthe (2. Januar 2011)

Leute das ist kein Diskussions Thread hier 

@Topic
Paul Kalkbrenner Live


----------



## JimPanske (2. Januar 2011)

Ach lass uns doch 

@God-Among-Insects, die Neuauflage mit neuer FSK 16 Kennzeichenung ist totgefiltert mit Weich- und Scharfzeichner.

Ein Beispiel: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_CpWdX0vhr...AqcgDPk/s1600/Predator+Blu-ray+Comparison.jpg

Links Neuauflage, rechts Erstauflage

Hier gibt es weitere:

Blu-Ray Reviews | Blu-ray Disc Screenshot (High-definition Capture)
Blu-Ray Reviews | Blu-ray Disc Screenshot (High-definition Capture)
Blu-Ray Reviews | Blu-ray Disc Screenshot (High-definition Capture)


----------



## Menthe (2. Januar 2011)

Dafür gibts sowas wie den BluRay Talk Thread


----------



## Die4life (2. Januar 2011)

Hier meine Liste




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


A-Team
Bad Boys 1
Der Drachenzähmer


----------



## Nomad (3. Januar 2011)

3. District 9
4. Toy Story 3


----------



## Thunder206 (4. Januar 2011)

Hi. Bin seit Dezember auch in BD Welt angekommen. Absolut begeistert. Hier sind mal meine:

1. Hancock
2. Crank
3. Inglourious Basterds
4. Der Mann der niemals lebte
5. 96 Hours
6. Der seltsame Fall des Benjamin Button
7. Love Vegas
8. Sex and the City
9. Keinohrhasen
10. 2 ohrküken
11. Das Gesetz der Ehre
12. Terminator Die Erlösung
13. Hangover
14. Predator
15. The Dark Night
16 PS. Ich liebe dich
17. Zurück in die Zukunft Trilogie
18. Marley und ich
19. Horton Hört ein Hu
20. Braveheart
21. Operation Walküre
22. The Book of Eli
23. Zeit der Trauer

unterwegs sind

24. Spiderman 3
25. 13 Geister
26. Spiel auf Bewährung
27. Home of Brave


----------



## schlumpf666 (4. Januar 2011)

1. 21
2. 96 Hours
3. Apocalypto
4. Departed
5. Prestige
6. Running Scared
7. The Walker
8. Wanted

Bald kommt noch "The Gamer" dazu und wahrscheinlich werd ich bei den 7,99€ filmen die amazon jetzt hat auch noch paar abgreifen.


----------



## Flotter Geist (4. Januar 2011)

Rambo 4 Uncut
Sex and the City (schaut nur meine Freundin!)


----------



## SA\V/ANT (4. Januar 2011)

1. Avatar Extended CE
2. Inception


----------



## -Phoenix- (5. Januar 2011)

1.	Shoot’em up
2.	Resident Evil: Extinction
3.	No Mans’s Land : The rise of the Reeker 
4.	Tränen der Sonne
5.	Hot Fuzz
6.	The day after tomorrow
7.	Das Tribunal
8.	Terminator Die Erlösung
9.	Hostage
10.	Der Mann, der niemals Lebte
11.	Avatar
12.	Illuminati
13.	War
14.	Mirrors
15.	Gnaw
16.	New Police Stroy
17.	96 Hours
18.	Inglourious Basterds
19.	Death Race
20.	Transformers Die Rache
21.	2012
22.	disturbia
23.	Terminator S.C.C  1/2
24.	Inception
25.	Shooter


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Januar 2011)

22. 7 Zwerge Der Wald ist nicht genug
23. 7 Zwerge Männer allein im Wald
24. The 6th Day
25. Eine zauberhafte Nanny


----------



## sNook (6. Januar 2011)

Die Medi-Max 7,99€ Aktion is great 



> # 1 Underworld Evolution
> # 2 This is England
> # 3 District9
> # 4 Delta Farce
> ...



# 32 Jagdfieber
# 33 #9
# 34 Die Liga der aussergewöhnlichen Gentleman
# 35 Krabat


----------



## DON (6. Januar 2011)

Besitze seit kurzem ein HTPC mit Blu Ray Laufwerk und meine phenomenal lange liste an Blu Rays ist noch eher überschaubar:
1. Inception
2. Das A-Team


----------



## Thunder206 (7. Januar 2011)

> 1. Hancock
> 2. Crank
> 3. Inglourious Basterds
> 4. Der Mann der niemals lebte
> ...



28. District 9
29. Pitch Black


----------



## sNook (8. Januar 2011)

Nochmals drei neue 



> # 1 Underworld Evolution
> # 2 This is England
> # 3 District9
> # 4 Delta Farce
> ...



# 36 11:14
# 37 Mr. & Mrs. Smith
# 38 The Warlords


----------



## Nomad (8. Januar 2011)

"Planet Erde" und "Fast and Furious - Neues Modell, Originalteile" sind neu. 

Und mit der Sonyaktion noch: Jagdfieber in 3D und der offizielle WM2010 Fim in 3D.


----------



## Dude (9. Januar 2011)

128. Zodiac
129. Operation:Kingdom
130. American Gangster
131. Death Race (UK)
132. Stargate (UK)
133. Black Rain (UK)

to be continued...


----------



## Portvv (9. Januar 2011)

Portvv schrieb:


> kleines update meiner sammlung
> 
> 1.Operation walküre
> 2.Pathfinder
> ...



43. A-Team EC 
44-46. Millenium Trilogie Collectors Box 
47. Crank 2
48.Salt
49. Rush hour
50. The hurt locker
51.bulletproof
52.Walking Tall
53.Oceans 13

Naehste Woche kommt nun endlich Die Fluch der Karibik Collectors Box

Die medimax aktion war ja leider nicht doll ,viel muell dabei


----------



## Painkiller (11. Januar 2011)

> 1. Inception
> 2. Transformers 2-Disc-Edition
> 3. Transformers Revenge of Fallen 2-Disc-Edition
> 4. Hangover Extended Cut Steelbook
> 5. Die Matrix-Triologie



Und weiter gehts...  

6. The Dark Knight Premium Collection
7. Batman Begins Premium Collection
8. Matrix Premium Collection
9. Shooter Steelbook
10. The Fast and the Furious 1-4
11. The Day after Tomorrow
12. Password Swordfish
13. 300 - The ultimate Experience
14. Black Hawk Down
15. I, Robot
16. Der Staatsfeind Nr.1
17. Watchmen Steelbook

Vorbestellt: 

Star Wars Complete Saga
The Social Network Limited Digipack


----------



## schlumpf666 (11. Januar 2011)

schlumpf666 schrieb:


> 1. 21
> 2. 96 Hours
> 3. Apocalypto
> 4. Departed
> ...



9. The Gamer
10. Zodiac
11. Operation: Kingdom


----------



## JimPanske (11. Januar 2011)

Bei einige schnellst die Anzahl ja langsam auch "schneller" in die Höhe 

... bei mir sind 11 auf dem Weg - LOL


----------



## p00nage (11. Januar 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> 12. Die nackte Wahrheit
> 13. Salt
> 14. The Book of Eli
> 15. Inception



16.#9
17. Caroline
18. American Gangster


----------



## JimPanske (11. Januar 2011)

381. Stirb Langsam
382. Operation: Kingdom
383. 16 Blocks


----------



## sNook (11. Januar 2011)

Ach Jim, an dich kommt doch eh keiner an, dafür hast du auch einen zuuu großen Vorsprung ;D


----------



## Bemme90 (11. Januar 2011)

- Forrest Gump
- Friendship
- Unsere Erde
- Batman
- Gladiator

Noch hab ich nur kein Blu-Ray Player...
Aber bald kommt ein LED-TV inkl. Player ins Haus


----------



## JimPanske (11. Januar 2011)

@sNook, sag das nicht zu laut xD kann ja auch nicht dauerhaft kaufen, gibt auch mal Durststrecken


----------



## Otep (12. Januar 2011)

Otep schrieb:


> Avatar
> Coraline
> Corbse Bride
> Haus der 1000 Leichen
> ...



LOST 5. Staffel
28 Days Later
28 Weeks Later


----------



## JimPanske (12. Januar 2011)

Eben nen Paket aus Kanada bekommen

384. The Expendables Steelbook (Futureshop Exclusive) (CA Import)
385. Alice in Wonderland IronPack (Futureshop Exclusive) (CA Import)


----------



## sNook (12. Januar 2011)

Edel 

EDIT @ 21:31

Jim, super kauf!


----------



## fuddles (12. Januar 2011)

fuddles schrieb:


> .
> .
> #25 Dawn of the Dead (2004)
> #26 Der dunkle Kristall
> ...




NEU:

#34 Kung Fu Panda
#35 Serenity
#36 Planet 51
#37 Krabat


----------



## Playboxking (12. Januar 2011)

2012, Spiderman 3, Das Vermächtnis des geheimen Buches, AVATAR , Inglorious Basterds, The Dark Night, 

PS3 Spiele zählen nicht oder?


----------



## JimPanske (12. Januar 2011)

Hier zwei Bilder der kanadischen Steelbooks, für die unter euch, die es interessiert ...


----------



## Xion4 (12. Januar 2011)

Das Expendables steelbook ist mal nice...aber leider nur englisch und kein deutsch vermute ich?


----------



## JimPanske (12. Januar 2011)

Nope, kein deutsch, wie alle Steelbooks und IronPacks aus dem Futureshop/Kanada ^^


----------



## Xion4 (12. Januar 2011)

ich würd so gerne, aber man ist beim heinkimo abend mit freunden dann immer so eingeschränkt...


----------



## JimPanske (12. Januar 2011)

Es ist noch anzumerken das die Scheibe Region A Locked ist - lol


----------



## zøtac (12. Januar 2011)

Meine Blu-Ray Sammlung:


Nightmeer On Elm Street

Öhhm, ja das wars. Ham den Player erst seit n paar Tagen^^


----------



## JimPanske (13. Januar 2011)

386. Wie ein einziger Tag
387. Ich weiß noch immer was du letzten Sommer getan hast
388. Duell der Magier


----------



## sNook (13. Januar 2011)

> # 1 Underworld Evolution
> # 2 This is England
> # 3 District9
> # 4 Delta Farce
> ...


# 36 Night of the living Dead
# 37 Arsene Lupin


----------



## danomat (13. Januar 2011)

1. Ghostbusters
2. Ein Quantum Trost
3. Der Längste Tag
4. Der Soldat James Ryan
5. Predator
6. 96 Hours
7. 300
8. Königreich Der Himmel
9. Star Wars (vorbestellt)


----------



## enterthephil (13. Januar 2011)

Und hier mal meine aktualisierte Liste...
Muss mich mal ran halten, hab noch net alle gesehen

1. 
             # 9

                          2.  
             16 Blocks

                          3.  
             2012

                          4.  
             300

                          5.  
             50 erste Dates

                          6.  
             96 Hours

                          7.  
             Alice im Wunderland (2010)

                          8.  
             Alien vs. Predator - Erweiterte Fassung

                          9.  
             Avatar - Aufbruch nach Pandora (Limited Edition)

                          10.  
             Bad Boys (UK Import)

                          11.  
             Batman Begins

                          12.  
             Black Hawk Down

                          13.  
             Braveheart (Single Edition)

                          14.  
             Brothers Grimm

                          15.  
             Brügge sehen... und sterben?

                          16.  
             Cars

                          17.  
             Charlie und die Schokoladenfabrik

                          18.  
             Con Air

                          19.  
             Crank - Extended Version

                          20.  
             Das fünfte Element

                          21.  
             Das Weltnaturerbe - Schätze unserer Erde: Afrika

                          22.  
             Das Weltnaturerbe - Schätze unserer Erde: Asien

                          23.  
             Das Weltnaturerbe - Schätze unserer Erde: Europa

                          24.  
             Das Weltnaturerbe - Schätze unserer Erde: Nordamerika

                          25.  
             Das Weltnaturerbe - Schätze unserer Erde: Südamerika

                          26.  
             Der Goldene Kompass - 2 Disc Special Edition

                          27.  
             Der Kautions-Cop

                          28.  
             Der Patriot - Extended Version

                          29.  
             Der Soldat James Ryan

                          30.  
             Der Staatsfeind Nr.1

                          31.  
             Der unglaubliche Hulk - Uncut - US-Kinofassung

                          32.  
             Die Chroniken von Narnia: Der König von Narnia & Prinz Kaspian von Narnia (Doppelset)

                          33.  
             Die Entführung der U-Bahn Pelham 123

                          34.  
             Die Geheimnisse der Spiderwicks

                          35.  
             Die Monster AG (2-Disc Set)

                          36.  
             Die Mumie: Das Grabmal des Drachenkaisers

                          37.  
             Die Schöne und das Biest - Diamond Edition

                          38.  
             District 9

                          39.  
             Dornröschen - 2-Disc Platinum Edition zum 50. Jubiläum

                          40.  
             Drachenzähmen leicht gemacht

                          41.  
             Duell der Magier

                          42.  
             Dumbo - Der fliegende Elefant (Blu-ray und DVD Edition)

                          43.  
             Eine Weihnachtsgeschichte (2009)

                          44.  
             Er steht einfach nicht auf Dich!

                          45.  
             Fantastic Four

                          46.  
             Fantastic Four 2 - Rise of the Silver Surfer

                          47.  
             Fast and Furious: Neues Modell. Originalteile

                          48.  
             Forrest Gump

                          49.  
             Friendship!

                          50.  
             From Paris with Love

                          51.  
             Für immer Shrek

                          52.  
             G.I. Joe - Geheimauftrag Cobra

                          53.  
             Gangs of New York - Remastered Deluxe Version

                          54.  
             Gladiator - 10th Anniversary Edition

                          55.  
             Gran Torino

                          56.  
             Hancock - Extended Version (Single-Disc)

                          57.  
             Happy Feet

                          58.  
             Harry Potter und der Halbblutprinz - 2 Disc Special Edition

                          59.  
             Hauptsache verliebt

                          60.  
             Hellboy - Director's Cut

                          61.  
             Hellboy 2 - Die goldene Armee (2 Discs)

                          62.  
             Himmel und Huhn

                          63.  
             Hollow Man - Unsichtbare Gefahr - Director's Cut

                          64.  
             Home

                          65.  
             Horton hört ein Hu!

                          66.  
             I am Legend

                          67.  
             Ice Age 1-3 Box

                          68.  
             Im Körper des Feindes

                          69.  
             Inception

                          70.  
             Inglourious Basterds

                          71.  
             Iron Man - Ungeschnittene - US-Kinofassung

                          72.  
             Iron Man 2

                          73.  
             James Bond 007 - Casino Royale

                          74.  
             Jeepers Creepers

                          75.  
             John Rambo - Uncut

                          76.  
             Just Friends - No Sex

                          77.  
             Kampf der Titanen (2010)

                          78.  
             Karate Kid (2010)

                          79.  
             Keinohrhasen (2 Disc Edition)

                          80.  
             Kevin allein zu Haus

                          81.  
             Kickboxer - US-R-Rated Fassung

                          82.  
             Kill Bill - Volume 1

                          83.  
             King Kong (2005) - Extended Cut

                          84.  
             Kiss & Kill

                          85.  
             Kiss Kiss Bang Bang

                          86.  
             Könige der Wellen

                          87.  
             Kung Fu Panda

                          88.  
             Küss den Frosch

                          89.  
             L'ultimo Boy Scout (IT Import)

                          90.  
             Last Action Hero

                          91.  
             Léon - Der Profi - Ultimate Edition

                          92.  
             Madagascar

                          93.  
             Madagascar 2

                          94.  
             Master and Commander - Bis ans Ende der Welt

                          95.  
             Max Payne - Extended Director's Cut

                          96.  
             Michael Jackson - This is it - Collectors Edition (Steelbook)

                          97.  
             Million Dollar Baby

                          98.  
             Monster und Aliens

                          99.  
             No Country for Old Men

                          100.  
             Oben (2-Disc Edition)

                          101.  
             Percy Jackson - Diebe im Olymp (Blu-ray + DVD + Digital Copy Edition)

                          102.  
             Pinocchio - Platinum Edition zum 70. Jubiläum (Blu-ray und DVD Edition)

                          103.  
             Pitch Black - Planet der Finsternis

                          104.  
             Planet 51

                          105.  
             Predator - Ultimate Hunter Edition

                          106.  
             Prince of Persia: Der Sand der Zeit

                          107.  
             Ratatouille

                          108.  
             Resident Evil

                          109.  
             Resident Evil: Apocalypse - Extended Version

                          110.  
             Riddick - Chroniken eines Kriegers - Director's Cut

                          111.  
             Robin Hood - Director's Cut (2010)

                          112.  
             Rock'N'Rolla

                          113.  
             Ronin

                          114.  
             Running Scared

                          115.  
             Salt (2010)

                          116.  
             Schneewittchen und die Sieben Zwerge - Diamond Edition

                          117.  
             Sex and the City 2

                          118.  
             Sex and the City: Der Film - Extended Cut

                          119.  
             Sherlock Holmes

                          120.  
             Shooter

                          121.  
             Shrek der Dritte

                          122.  
             Smokin' Aces

                          123.  
             Spider-Man 1-3 Trilogie Boxset

                          124.  
             Star Trek (2 Disc Special Edition)

                          125.  
             Starship Troopers

                          126.  
             Sterben für Anfänger

                          127.  
             Terminator 2 - Tag der Abrechnung (Covervariante 2)

                          128.  
             Terminator 3 - Rebellion der Maschinen

                          129.  
             Terminator 4 - Die Erlösung - Directors Cut

                          130.  
             The Book of Eli

                          131.  
             The Dark Knight - 2 Disc Special Edition

                          132.  
             The Hills have Eyes: Hügel der blutigen Augen

                          133.  
             The International

                          134.  
             The Rock - Fels der Entscheidung

                          135.  
             The Ugly Truth (UK Import)

                          136.  
             Tierisch Wild

                          137.  
             Timecop

                          138.  
             Tödliches Kommando - The Hurt Locker

                          139.  
             Toy Story 1&2 (Special Edition)

                          140.  
             Toy Story 3

                          141.  
             Transformers - 2 Disc Special Edition

                          142.  
             Transformers 2 - Die Rache (2 Disc Special Edition)

                          143.  
             Triff die Robinsons

                          144.  
             Twister

                          145.  
             Underworld - Extended Cut

                          146.  
             Underworld: Aufstand der Lykaner

                          147.  
             Underworld: Evolution

                          148.  
             Unsere Erde

                          149.  
             Unsere Ozeane

                          150.  
             Valentinstag

                          151.  
             Van Helsing

                          152.  
             Wächter der Wüste

                          153.  
             Wall-E - Der Letzte räumt die Erde auf (2 Discs)

                          154.  
             Wanted

                          155.  
             Watchmen - Die Wächter (2 Disc Edition)

                          156.  
             Welcome to the Jungle

                          157.  
             Wenn Liebe so einfach wäre

                          158.  
             William Shakespeares Romeo + Julia (1996)

                          159.  
             Wolkig mit Aussicht auf Fleischbällchen

                          160.  
             X-Men Origins: Wolverine - Extended Cut

                          161.  
             Zweiohrküken


----------



## Legacyy (13. Januar 2011)

Meine kleine Liste:

1. The A-Team
2. Avatar Extended
3. Death Race 1
4. Death Race 2
5. Final Destination 4
6. Hancock
7. Inception
8. Inglourious Basterds
9. Matrix Triologie
10. Nachts im Museum 2
11. Nightmare on Elm Street
12. Resident Evil Afterlife
13. SAW 3D
14. Splice
15. Step Up 3D
16. The Town
17. Batman: The Dark Knight
18. The Unborn
19. Troja Directors Cut
20. 8Mile
21. 22 Bullets
22. Bad Boys 1
23. Bay Boys 2
24. Gamer
25. Ghost Rider
26. Jumper
27. Kindsköpfe
28. Knight and Day Extended Cut
29. Paranormal Activity
30. Pirates Of The Caribbean 1
31. Pirates Of The Caribbean 2
32. Pirates Of The Caribbean 3
33. Predators
34. Swordfish
35. The X Files: I want to belive
36. The Hills Have Eyes 
37. The Hills Have Eyes 2
38. The Road
39. Transformers 2
40. Sin City
41. Underworld: Rise of the Lycans

Das wars erst mal, bald kommen neue dazu^^


----------



## sNook (14. Januar 2011)

> # 1 Underworld Evolution
> # 2 This is England
> # 3 District9
> # 4 Delta Farce
> ...



Neues :p

# 38 A Perfect Getaway 
# 39 Der 13te Krieger - Besiege die Angst 
# 41 D-Tox - Im Auge der Angst
# 42 Oxford Murders 
# 43 You Kill me
# 44 Push - deine Macht kann alles ändern
# 45 American Gangster 
# 46 Hulk
# 47 The Unborn


----------



## boyka (14. Januar 2011)

Fang gerade erst an.

-Terminator: Die Erlösung
-Goodfallas
-Die Hard(1)
-Fast and the furius(4)


----------



## Shooter (14. Januar 2011)

Kennt ihr einen guten Shop wo man Blu-rays mit Paypal bezahlen kann?


----------



## JimPanske (14. Januar 2011)

Die Preise können also ruhig hoch sein, hautpsache PP u. der Shop ist gut? ^^

Nen guter Importshop mit PP Bezahlmöglichkeit ist dieser hier: AxelMusic - Blu-ray (Region Free) and DVD movies, PS3 and Xbox 360 titles


----------



## Painkiller (15. Januar 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Und weiter gehts...
> 
> 6. The Dark Knight Premium Collection
> 7. Batman Begins Premium Collection
> ...




Update:

19. Departed - Unter Feinden
20. Die Insel
21. Animatrix
22. Rendevous mit Joe Black


----------



## Portvv (16. Januar 2011)

Portvv schrieb:


> 43. A-Team EC
> 44-46. Millenium Trilogie Collectors Box
> 47. Crank 2
> 48.Salt
> ...



54.Zombieland
55.Operation Kingdom
56-58. Fluch der Karibik Collectors Edition


----------



## Xion4 (16. Januar 2011)

Neu dabei: Shoot em UP

Sag mal Jim, welchen Player benutzt du, da du bei deiner Sammelwut ja einen Codefree brauchst. Mein BDC 6900 lässt sich wohl bisher nicht wirklich freischalten, was mich von US Importen abhält


----------



## nfsgame (16. Januar 2011)

Laut (HK-)Profil ne PS3 .


----------



## JimPanske (16. Januar 2011)

Jau, ne PS3. 
Die Region A Blu-rays schau ich ja eh nicht, da ich die dt. Blu-ray dafür habe ^^

Zum CA The Expendables Steel hab ich bsp. bereits das dt. Steel vorbestellt (hatte eh noch nen Gutschein einzulösen)

Besitze aber auch nicht viele Region A's ? -> CA PotC 3 Steel, CA The Expendables, US Iron Man 2 MetalPak, CA Alice In Wonderland IronPack ...


----------



## schlumpf666 (16. Januar 2011)

Reicht doch vollkommen dafür das du sie nicht schauen kannst...


----------



## JimPanske (16. Januar 2011)

Sagte ich doch bereits aufm Hifi-Forum, jeder wie er will, muss man nicht verstehen  ... habe die aufgezählten ja eh als dt. Disc


----------



## eagum (19. Januar 2011)

Um den Thread nicht im Niemandsland verschwinden zu lassen, hier meine Liste:


1. Matrix Trilogie
2. Shutter Island
3. Wächter des Tages
4. Wächter der Nacht
5. Inception
6. Kill Bill 1&2
7. Fight Club
8. Braveheart
9. Zeiten des Aufruhrs
10. 300
11. Harry Potter 6
12. Clockwerk Orange
13. Der große Diktator
14. Inglourious Basterds
15. Gran Torino
16. Fargo
17. Babel
18. Leon - Der Profi
19. Blade Runner
20. Departed
21. Dr. Strangelove - Oder: Wie ich lernte, die Bombe zu lieben
22. Sweeney Todd
23. Snatch
24. Die fabelhafte Welt der Amelie
25. Oben
26. Slumdog Millionaire
27. Wild at Heart
28. Brügge sehen...und sterben?
29. Soul Kitchen
30. Synecdoche New York
31. Angel Heart
32. Revolver
33. Planet Terror
34. The Game
35. Reservoir Dogs
36. Bube Dame König Gras
37. Traffic
38. Oldboy
39. Metropolis


----------



## schlumpf666 (20. Januar 2011)

schlumpf666 schrieb:


> 9. The Gamer
> 10. Zodiac
> 11. Operation: Kingdom



12. Riddick
13. Serenity
14. Helden der Nacht
15. Crank


----------



## Painkiller (20. Januar 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Update:
> 
> 19. Departed - Unter Feinden
> 20. Die Insel
> ...


 
Dann will ich auch mal wieder.... 

23. Snatch - Schweine und Diamanten
24. Bube, Dame, König, Gras
25. Avatar - Amazon Exklusiv-Edition 
26. Avatar - Collector´s Edition
27. Fanboys


----------



## der_yappi (20. Januar 2011)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Triple xXx
> Triple xXx - The Next Level
> Gran Torino
> Burn After Reading
> ...





A-Team - Der Film (Extended Cut)
Drachenzähmen leicht gemacht (BluRay inkl DVD)
Inglorious Basterds
American Gangster
Der Mann der niemals lebte


----------



## Flotter Geist (20. Januar 2011)

Vidocq
Transformer


----------



## Hawkin81 (20. Januar 2011)

Ich hab erst in 2010 angefangen:
daher hab ich auch nicht soviel: Avatar, Final Destination 4, Inception


----------



## JimPanske (21. Januar 2011)

Habe heute diese zumindest 2 tollen Sachen bekommen:

389. Black Hawk Down
390. Sin City Steelbook (CA Import)
391. Fantasia/Fantasia 2000 (4-Disc Special Edition) (im limitierten Schuber) - großartig!!!

http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/8312/dsc0267q.jpg

Edit: Ganz vergessen...

392. Armageddon


----------



## p00nage (21. Januar 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> 16.#9
> 17. Caroline
> 18. American Gangster


19. Batman Beginns 

Bestellt:
20. Das A-Team
21. Iron man 2
22. Knight and Day


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Januar 2011)

26. Bangkok Dangerous
27. Auftrag Rache


----------



## sNook (21. Januar 2011)

> # 1 Underworld Evolution
> # 2 This is England
> # 3 District9
> # 4 Delta Farce
> ...



# 48 Wo die wilden Kerle wohnen
# 49 Casino

und bald folgen dank Amazon:

# 50 Das Omen I
# 51 Das Omen II
# 52 Das Omen III
# 53 Bank Job
# 54 Black Hawk Down
# 55 Steven Seagal's "The Keeper"
# 56 Kick-Ass
# 57 Bad Lieutnant

Ich freu mich jetzt schon 
3/4 von den Filmen noch garnicht geguckt 
Erstmal muss noch eine gute Soundanlage her, das kostet ja bekanntlich...


----------



## kero81 (22. Januar 2011)

Sorry wenn ich jetzt hier etwas OT rein bringe, aber ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe. Bitte helft mir.  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...o-player-ue/136280-avatar-abspielproblem.html

Gruß
-Kero-


----------



## Portvv (22. Januar 2011)

Portvv schrieb:


> 54.Zombieland
> 55.Operation Kingdom
> 56-58. Fluch der Karibik Collectors Edition



Heute hab ich mal voll zugeschlagen

59. City of ember
60. Kick Ass
61. Sieben
62. Bad lieutanant
63-64. Die Tempelritter Collectors Edition
65.Avatar Extended Collectors Edition 

langsam abe sicher brauch ich noch nen neues regal fuer die blues

Edit : Black Hawk Down ist bestellt laesst aber noch auf sich warten


----------



## Dude (23. Januar 2011)

134. Avatar (Extended Collector’s Edition)
135. Black Hawk Down
136. Sieben
137. Bram Stoker's Dracula


----------



## Windows0.1 (23. Januar 2011)

Alien vs Predator 1u2
Transformers
Avatar
und noch viel mehr


----------



## Zockkind (23. Januar 2011)

Hitman , ist auch ein geiler Film.


----------



## JimPanske (23. Januar 2011)

Joa, Hitman ist jetzt nicht DER Knaller, aber ganz cool sag ich mal ... ich muss zugeben, mir hat er auf Blu-ray besser gefallen, als bei Release im Kino.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Januar 2011)

28. Das Vermächtnis des geheimen Buches
29. Das Vermächtnis der Tempelritter
30. AvP I / II
31. Bad Lieutennat SE
32. Wir waren Helden
33. Avatar Extended Collector´s Edition
34. Das A - Team Ext. Cut
35. The Expendables SE


----------



## Menthe (24. Januar 2011)

31. Toy Story 1-3 Collection


----------



## Zockkind (25. Januar 2011)

JimPanske schrieb:
			
		

> Joa, Hitman ist jetzt nicht DER Knaller, aber ganz cool sag ich mal ... ich muss zugeben, mir hat er auf Blu-ray besser gefallen, als bei Release im Kino.



Ich habe ihn auf BluRay


----------



## RapToX (26. Januar 2011)

28 weeks later
30 days of night
2012 (steelbook)
alien anthology
american gangster
batman: the dark knight (steelbook)
dawn of the dead
dead snow
flags of our fathers
ghostrider (steelbook)
gran torino (steelbook)
hellboy (steelbook)
jarhead
land of the dead (steelbook)
operation: kingdom
the pacific


vorbestellt:
machete (limited editon figurine giftset von amazon)


----------



## schlumpf666 (26. Januar 2011)

Grad wieder 5 Stück bekommen... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (26. Januar 2011)

Wie ist denn Die Insel qualitativ?


----------



## DeadlyTear (26. Januar 2011)

Gehöre erst seit Dezember zu den BluRay Besitzern.. Daher noch recht wenig.

1. Edward mit den Scherenhänden
2. Nightmare Before Christmas
3. 16 Blocks
4. Independence Day
5. Transporter 3
6. Von Zaubererbrüdern - Live und Unpluged (Konzertmitschnitt von ASP in der Christuskirche Bochum, wo ich selbst auch war  )


----------



## stimpi2k4 (26. Januar 2011)

bestimmt 50-100


----------



## p00nage (26. Januar 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> 19. Batman Beginns
> 
> Bestellt:
> 20. Das A-Team
> ...



Hab sie heut bei der Post geholt, 

20. Das A-Team
21. Iron man 2
22. Knight and Day


----------



## schlumpf666 (26. Januar 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Wie ist denn Die Insel qualitativ?



Nicht überragend aber sehr gut! Das einzige was stört ist das es manchmal zu bildrauschen kommt. Aber das fällt auch nur auf wenn man genau hinschaut.
Hab mal schnell drei bilder gemacht, kommt zwar nicht so gut rüber, aber immerhin siehst mal grob wie es aussieht. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JimPanske (27. Januar 2011)

393. The Expendables Steelbook


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Januar 2011)

36. District 9
37. Kill Shot
38. Far Cry
39. Silent Hill ( TV Movie )


----------



## Flotter Geist (27. Januar 2011)

Rambo 3


----------



## trible_d (28. Januar 2011)

Avatar und the dark night


----------



## Xion4 (28. Januar 2011)

NEU:

Alien vs. Monsters 3D
The Expandables Steelbook FSK 18
The Town
Sieben
Knight and day


----------



## Portvv (29. Januar 2011)

Portvv schrieb:


> Heute hab ich mal voll zugeschlagen
> 
> 59. City of ember
> 60. Kick Ass
> ...



Heute eingetroffen sind......

66. Black Hawk Down
67. Sherlock Holmes Steelbook
68. Town
69. 2001 Maniacs 2
70. Knight and Day


----------



## Shooter (30. Januar 2011)

@Portvv 

Wieviel hast du für Black Hawk Dawn bezahlt? 
Habe den Film heute aufm Trödelmarkt für 10€ gesehen und nicht mitgenommen 

Dafür aber die Extended Edition von A-Team der Film. 
Und nebenbei noch gemerkt das 90% aller Blu-ray Filme die von "Great Movies" kommen, keine Blu-rays sind sondern einfach nur schlechte VHS Qualli Sowas als Blu-ray zu verkaufen 

Aktuelle Sammlung: 

Der Soldat James Ryan
Das A-Team Extended Edition 
Greenzone 
District 9 
Unsere Ozeane 
Saw 1-6 Edition.


----------



## Portvv (30. Januar 2011)

fuer Black Hawk Down hab ich 9 euro gezahlt bei MM. wer oder was ist Great Movies??


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (30. Januar 2011)

Nach längerer Zeit auch mal wieder ein paar neue gekauft. 

Steel Box, Special Edition


Body of Lies (Der Mann, Der Niemals Lebte)
     Resident Evil Trilogy
     The Expendables NEU

Normale Blu Rays


Red Cliff
     XXX The Next Level
     Operation: Kingdom
     Black Hawk Down UK Version
     Resident Evil Degeneration
     Salt Deluxe Extended Edition NEU
     Das A-Team Extended Edition NEU
     The Sentinel NEU
     Inception NEU


TV Serien


CSI: Season 8
    CSI: Miami Season 5


Musik und Bühnenshows


Justin Timberlake Futuresex/Loveshow Live From Madison Square Garden
    Mario Barth Die Weltrekord-Show


----------



## Painkiller (31. Januar 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Dann will ich auch mal wieder....
> 
> 23. Snatch - Schweine und Diamanten
> 24. Bube, Dame, König, Gras
> ...


 
The show must go on 

28. Knight and Day - Extended Cut
29. From Paris with Love
30. Zombieland
31. Gesetz der Rache
32. Kick Ass
33. Männertrip - Party Edition


----------



## Prof3ssor (31. Januar 2011)

1. A-Team
2. Stirb langsam 4.0


----------



## feivel (31. Januar 2011)

mal wieder aktualisiert:

*1. *
*# 9*

*2. *
*2012*

*3. *
*300*

*4. *
*Alice im Wunderland (2010)*

*5. *
*Alien Anthology (UK Import)*

*6. *
*Appleseed Ex Machina*

*7. *
*Avatar - Aufbruch nach Pandora (Limited Edition)*

*8. *
*AVP - Alien vs. Predator 1 & 2 Doppelpack*

*9. *
*Back to the Future Trilogy (UK Import)*

*10. *
*Batman Begins*

*11. *
*Braveheart (Single Edition)*

*12. *
*City of Ember - Flucht aus der Dunkelheit*

*13. *
*Collateral - Steelbook*

*14. *
*Coraline 3D*

*15. *
*Das fünfte Element*

*16. *
*Das Gesetz der Ehre*

*17. *
*Das Parfum - Die Geschichte eines Mörders*

*18. *
*Das Phantom der Oper*

*19. *
*Der seltsame Fall des Benjamin Button (2-Disc Edition)*

*20. *
*Der Soldat James Ryan - Steelbook*

*21. *
*Der Tag, an dem die Erde stillstand (2008)*

*22. *
*Der unglaubliche Hulk - Uncut - US-Kinofassung*

*23. *
*Die Matrix-Trilogie (3 Discs)*

*24. *
*Die Mumie: Das Grabmal des Drachenkaisers*

*25. *
*Die Reise der Pinguine*

*26. *
*Die Reise ins Labyrinth*

*27. *
*Die Reise zum Mittelpunkt der Erde 3D (2008)*

*28. *
*Die Schöne und das Biest - Diamond Edition*

*29. *
*District 9 - Steelbook Edition*

*30. *
*Disturbia*

*31. *
*Eden Log*

*32. *
*Event Horizon - Am Rande des Universums (Steelbook)*

*33. *
*Fantasia & Fantasia 2000 (Double Feature) (UK Import ohne dt. Ton)*

*34. *
*Final Destination 4 3D*

*35. *
*Gladiator - 10th Anniversary Edition*

*36. *
*Gran Torino*

*37. *
*Hangover*

*38. *
*I am Legend*

*39. *
*Igor*

*40. *
*Inception*

*41. *
*Independence Day*

*42. *
*Iron Man - Ungeschnittene - US-Kinofassung*

*43. *
*Iron Man 2*

*44. *
*Kampf der Titanen (2010)*

*45. *
*Königreich der Himmel - Director's Cut*

*46. *
*Krieg der Welten (2005)*

*47. *
*Küss den Frosch*

*48. *
*Lakeview Terrace*

*49. *
*Memento*

*50. *
*Mission: Impossible - Ultimate Collection (UK Import)*

*51. *
*Monster*

*52. *
*Moulin Rouge (2001)*

*53. *
*New Police Story*

*54. *
*Nightmare on Elm Street - Mörderische Träume*

*55. *
*Pandorum*

*56. *
*Planet Terror*

*57. *
*Public Enemies*

*58. *
*Rambo - First Blood*

*59. *
*Ratatouille*

*60. *
*Robin Hood - Director's Cut (2010)*

*61. *
*Sherlock Holmes*

*62. *
*Sin City (2-Disc Set)*

*63. *
*Sleepy Hollow*

*64. *
*Spider-Man 1-3 Trilogie Boxset*

*65. *
*Stirb langsam (Teil 1-4) Quadrilogy*

*66. *
*Terminator 4 - Die Erlösung - Directors Cut*

*67. *
*The Book of Eli*

*68. *
*The Crow (1994) - Steelbook*

*69. *
*The Dark Knight - 2 Disc Special Edition*

*70. *
*The Day After Tomorrow*

*71. *
*The Fountain*

*72. *
*The Legend of Goemon - Limited Steelbook Edition*

*73. *
*The Machinist (Erstauflage)*

*74. *
*The Spirit*

*75. *
*The Wolfman (2010) - Steelbook (UK Import)*

*76. *
*The Wrestler - Ruhm. Liebe. Schmerz.*

*77. *
*Transformers - 2 Disc Special Edition*

*78. *
*Underworld: Aufstand der Lykaner*

*79. *
*Underworld: Evolution*

*80. *
*V wie Vendetta*

*81. *
*Van Helsing*

*82. *
*Watchmen - Die Wächter (2 Disc Edition)*

*83. *
*Wickie und die starken Männer*

*84. *
*Wie ein einziger Tag*

*85. *
*William Shakespeares Romeo + Julia (1996)*

*86. *
*X-Men Quadrilogy - 8-Disc Special Edition*

*87. *
*Zimmer 1408 - Collector's Edition - Director's Cut*

*88. *
*Zombieland*


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (31. Januar 2011)

Ich mach es mal per Foto (insgesamt 41 Stück):


----------



## Painkiller (31. Januar 2011)

@ crackpipeboy

Kannst du was zur Qualität der Fluch der Karibik-Filme sagen? Da hört man ja wiedersprüchliches.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (31. Januar 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> @ crackpipeboy
> 
> Kannst du was zur Qualität der Fluch der Karibik-Filme sagen? Da hört man ja wiedersprüchliches.



Ist auf jeden Fall sinnvoll sie auf Blu-Ray zu holen...die Bildquali finde ich echt gut...ich war auf jeden Fall nicht entäuscht sie auf Blu-Ray gekauft zu haben...hab die Filme mir seit nen halben Jahr oder so nicht angeguckt...habs also nicht mehr so genau in Erinnerung...allerdings weiß ich noch das es schon den Ahhh und Ohhh-Effekt beim gucken gegeben hat. Von daher--->.


----------



## Painkiller (31. Januar 2011)

Alles klar! Danke für die Info!


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (31. Januar 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Alles klar! Danke für die Info!



Ich kann mir die Filme nachher gerne nochmal schnell reinziehen falls du es brauchst!!??


----------



## Painkiller (31. Januar 2011)

Ist nicht nötig. Ich vertrau da deinem Urteil


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (31. Januar 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Ist nicht nötig. Ich vertrau da deinem Urteil



Ok....


----------



## JimPanske (31. Januar 2011)

Die Fluch der Karibik Filme gehören zur Referenz, davon kannst du bei Disney/Touchstone Veröffentlichungen immer von ausgehen, deshalb kosten sie auch ihren Teil.


----------



## Menthe (31. Januar 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:
			
		

> @ crackpipeboy
> 
> Kannst du was zur Qualität der Fluch der Karibik-Filme sagen? Da hört man ja wiedersprüchliches.



Sonst schau einfach mal bei www.blurayreviews.ch da gibt's immer gute Infos.


----------



## Flotter Geist (31. Januar 2011)

Phantom Kommando mit Äktschn Arnie


----------



## feivel (31. Januar 2011)

morgen kommt mein trainspotting steelbook an


----------



## JimPanske (1. Februar 2011)

Gestern bei mir eingetrudelt für 19,97€

394. Inception Briefcase inkl. Steelbook (Amazon.de Exklusiv)

Macht doch nen ganze wertigen Eindruck, bei dem Preis konnte ich einfach nicht wiederstehen, Steelbook + Zubehör.


----------



## Shooter (1. Februar 2011)

Naja.... Inception war nicht schlecht. 
Hätte aber ehrlich gesagt besseres erwartet. 
Habe Inception aber für nen 10 bekommen. 

Dazu noch Rush Hour 3 und Terminator Die Erlösung für 10€


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (1. Februar 2011)

Shooter schrieb:


> Naja.... Inception war nicht schlecht.
> Hätte aber ehrlich gesagt besseres erwartet.
> Habe Inception aber für nen 10 bekommen.
> 
> Dazu noch Rush Hour 3 und Terminator Die Erlösung für 10€



Zum Glück bin ich nicht allein mit INCEPTION...fand den auch nicht sooo die Bombe...hab auf der dritten Ebene aufgehört zu gucken...wo sie im Schnee hocken und Snipern.


----------



## schlumpf666 (1. Februar 2011)

21. Gesetz der Rache
22. Transformers 2 - Die Rache
23. Es war einmal in Amerika
24. No country for old men


----------



## JimPanske (1. Februar 2011)

Wenn er beim ersten Ansehen nicht gewirkt hat, tut er es vllt beim zweiten o. dritten Mal  ... geb dem Film ne Chance, er ist es mehr als wert!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Februar 2011)

40. Smokin´Aces
41. The Dark Knight


----------



## Menthe (1. Februar 2011)

ab Donnerstag:

32. Ich - einfach Unverbesserlich (Steelbook)


----------



## JimPanske (1. Februar 2011)

Du bist ja nen Schneller xD ... den werd ich mir am Donnerstag auch holen, ich hoffe der Preis des Insiders von 14,99€ tritt in Kraft und wird bundesweit


----------



## Menthe (1. Februar 2011)

Klar ich kaufe immer in der Zukunft, Preis wird denk ich so 14,99 - 17,99€ sein. Also passt


----------



## JimPanske (1. Februar 2011)

Darf ich meine Bestellungen auch aufzählen, die ich voraussichtlich in 2 Wochen erhalte?  Ne, lass ich lieber ... ^^


----------



## Shooter (1. Februar 2011)

Ich warte meißtens bis es die 10€ Angebote gibt. 
In Media Markt und Saturn haben die meißten sehr gute Filme für 10€ 
Oder aufm Trödelmarkt da habe ich A-Team für 12€ bekommen anstatt wie bei Media Markt für 18€

Jetzt muss ich noch Saw 5-6 zuende gucken


----------



## JimPanske (1. Februar 2011)

Ich glaube du bist nicht der einzige hier der Filme zu niedrigen Preisen kauft  

12€ warn für den A-Team aber auch noch zu viel xD


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Februar 2011)

> 12€ warn für den A-Team aber auch noch zu viel xD


BR + DVD + Download? Der Preis war OK und der Film war besser wie die olle Serie. Immo recht preiswert Herr der Ringe, Stirb langsam, Transporter usw als Sampler


----------



## JimPanske (2. Februar 2011)

Der Film war der größte Mist, die zig Filmfehler mal nicht erwähnt  aber gut ...

P.S.:  Bei meiner 4für3 Amazon-Bestellung hat sich was getan, das Lieferdatum ist vom 14.02 auf den 04.02 runter, juhu!


----------



## JimPanske (3. Februar 2011)

Heute vom Saturn für 14,99€

395. Ich - Einfach unverbesserlich Steelbook (Saturn Exklusiv)


----------



## Shooter (3. Februar 2011)

JimPanske schrieb:


> Heute vom Saturn für 14,99€
> 
> 395. Ich - Einfach unverbesserlich Steelbook (Saturn Exklusiv)



Was ist mit 395 ? 

Sag nicht du hast so viel Blu-rays ? 
Dan muss ich sagen bleib mal locker und übertreib nicht, oder du bist reich! 

@BTW Für solch einen Film würde ich doch keien 15€ ausgeben


----------



## JimPanske (3. Februar 2011)

Was dachtest du denn für was die Zahlen davor immer stehen - LOL

Deine Meinung  ... ich sagte bereits ich gebe NUR für Disney Scheiben o. Sondereditionen mehr als 10€ aus .. und was hast du nun gegen den Film?


----------



## Shooter (3. Februar 2011)

Hab mir gerade deine Sammlung angeguckt.... 
Sehr schöne Filme dabei. 

Meine Sammlung beträgt gerade mal 16 Blu-rays


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Februar 2011)

Da hab ich noch einen langen Weg vor mir. Bei DVD´s bin ich irgendwo bei 1200


----------



## JimPanske (3. Februar 2011)

Na ich sammel ja auch schon seit April '08, werden also 3 Jahre sein im übernächsten Monat


----------



## Shooter (3. Februar 2011)

Ok, das ist klar 

Ich sammle erst seit 3-4 Monaten.... da mir Blu-ray vorher noch nie so wirklich aufgefallen ist. 

Jetzt sieht man sie immer mehr und mehr für schnäppchen Preise*


----------



## JimPanske (4. Februar 2011)

Eben bei der Post abgeholt:

396. Romeo + Julia
397. Resident Evil: Extinction
398. Apocalypto
399. Demolition Man

und meine, tadaaa

400. Blu-ray -> Ghetto Gangz


----------



## Menthe (4. Februar 2011)

33. Bad Boys


----------



## sNook (5. Februar 2011)

Gratulation, Jim  !


----------



## schlumpf666 (5. Februar 2011)

Jepp, gratulation auch von mir! 

*26. Shooter*


----------



## JimPanske (5. Februar 2011)

Danke euch beiden


----------



## slayerdaniel (6. Februar 2011)

1. Avatar 3D
2. Wildes Russland
3. Die Südsee


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Februar 2011)

Geiz ist Geil:
42. The Code ( TV Movie )


----------



## fuddles (6. Februar 2011)

#38 The Unborn
#39 Klick
#40 Sieben
#41 Hulk
#42 Cargo
#43 Shrek 1
#44 Shrek 2
#45 Shrek 3
#46 Shrek 4
#47 Minority Report
#48 Spaceballs
#49 Edward mit den Scherenhänden


----------



## Shooter (6. Februar 2011)

JimPanske schrieb:


> Der Film war der größte Mist, die zig Filmfehler mal nicht erwähnt  aber gut ...



So gerade mal das A-Team angeschaut um zu gucken ob der wirklich so schlecht ist..... 

Ich kanns nur sagen das du leider total falsch liegst!
Die Bildqualität ist mehr als hervorragend und Bildfehler oder dergleichen gab es im ganzen Film keine! 

Auch war der Sound doch auf 5.1 überraschen gut.


----------



## Xion4 (7. Februar 2011)

Die Filmfehler waren eher auf Regiefehler/Inhaltsfehler bezogen, nicht auf Bild und Tonfehler.


----------



## JimPanske (7. Februar 2011)

Richtig, Xion4! 


Eben neue Bilder gemacht, damit der aktuelle Stand meiner Sammlung für euch sichtbar ist  
... musste nen fünftes Benno Regal kaufen ^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Februar 2011)

43. Inception
44. Bad Boys
45. Das Relikt


----------



## Xion4 (8. Februar 2011)

Heute endlich angekommen:

Stirb langsam I-IV


----------



## fuddles (9. Februar 2011)

Na 3 kaufen 2 bezahlen Aktion auf Amazon hat mich nun doch gereizt.

#50 Matrix 1
#51 Matrix 2
#52 Matrix 3
#53 Herr der Ringe 1
#54 Herr der Ringe 2
#55 Herr der Ringe 3


----------



## JimPanske (10. Februar 2011)

401. Minority Report IronPack (CN Import)
402. District 9 Steelbook


----------



## schlumpf666 (10. Februar 2011)

Grad wieder ne lieferung bekommen...

26. Batman - The Dark Knight (2 Disc Edition)
27. City of Life and Death
28. Gone Baby Gone
29. Letters from Iwo Jima
30. Operation Walküre
31. Flags of our fathers
32. Public enemies
33. Slumdog Millionaire
34. State of play


----------



## JimPanske (11. Februar 2011)

Heute aus der ersten BOL Lieferung erhalten für 8,97€ (Dank 10€ Gutschein)

403. Step Up


----------



## Flotter Geist (11. Februar 2011)

Rambo 2 Der auftrag
Sex and the City 2 für 6,50€


----------



## JimPanske (12. Februar 2011)

Nachwuchs 

404. Memento (Blu-ray)
405. Shopaholic (Blu-ray)


----------



## Shooter (12. Februar 2011)

JimPanske schrieb:


> Nachwuchs
> 
> 404. Memento (Blu-ray)
> 405. Shopaholic (Blu-ray)



Übertreib doch nicht.......


----------



## JimPanske (12. Februar 2011)

Mit was? xD


----------



## Xion4 (14. Februar 2011)

Soeben Inception Steelbook für 8,97€ geschossen


----------



## Painkiller (14. Februar 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> The show must go on
> 
> 28. Knight and Day - Extended Cut
> 29. From Paris with Love
> ...


 
34. Linkin Park - Live @ Milton Keynes
35. Ich - Einfach unverbesserlich (limitierte Erstauflage im Steelbook / 3D Blu-ray + 2D Blu-ray + Digital Copy)
36. Ghetto Gangz I
37. Ghetto Gangz II
38. Taxi III
39. Taxi IV
40. Die purpurnen Flüsse I
41. Die purpurnen Flüsse II

Vorbestellt: TRON Legacy (limitierte Erstauflage im Steelbook / 3D Blu-ray + 2D Blu-ray + Digital Copy)


----------



## JimPanske (14. Februar 2011)

Ich hab mir die " Rambo - Ultimate Blu-Ray Collection (1-4) " heut Nacht @ thehut bestellt für umgerechnet ca 20€ versandkostenfrei  .. mal sehen wann die bei mir eintrifft, soll sich ja meist um 2-3 Wochen handeln


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (16. Februar 2011)

Update von hier--->http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/heimkino-audio-und-video-player-ue/69962-eure-blu-ray-sammlung-140.html---> Jetzt sind es 46 Stück...Bei Saturn gibt es grad ne Aktion...4 für 25€ nicht die neuesten Filme aber vom Preis super wie ich finde:

Edit...@ Pain...> Ich einfach...ist doch echt ein geiler Filn oder...hab mit meiner Frau echt abgelacht...


----------



## Menthe (16. Februar 2011)

34. Der Pate Trilogie
35. Nummer 6


----------



## Shooter (16. Februar 2011)

Also JimPanske, ich denke du hast einfach viel zu viel Geld. 
Und da du ja schon über 400 Blu-ray Filme hast und ich nur 21, dann kannst du mir ja sicherlich welche spendieren, oder?!


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (16. Februar 2011)

Shooter schrieb:


> Also JimPanske, ich denke du hast einfach viel zu viel Geld.
> Und da du ja schon über 400 Blu-ray Filme hast und ich nur 21, dann kannst du mir ja sicherlich welche spendieren, oder?!



Ich melde mich auch mal an---->zweiter....


----------



## enterthephil (16. Februar 2011)

Dritter  bitte einfach alle verteilen die du mehrfach hast, damit wären viele glücklich  
... Der is so flauschigggggg *rrrr* der film wa echt herrlich


----------



## fuddles (16. Februar 2011)

#56 Daybreakers
#57 Arthur und die Minimoys 2
#58 Fanboys

Tipp -> http://www.preisjaeger.at/blu-rays/viele-blu-rays-fuer-888e-bei-bol-de-und-amazon/

Mit Gutschein bei 3 BDs 5,55€ pro Stück, wow


----------



## JimPanske (17. Februar 2011)

Auch in Kombination mit einer teureren Scheibe bsp. von Disney -> Durchschnittspreis -> WOW!


----------



## schlumpf666 (18. Februar 2011)

33. Die Entführung der U-Bahn Pelham 123
34. Street Kings
35-37. Der Pate - Trilogie


----------



## fuddles (19. Februar 2011)

#13 -The Fall ( vertickt da *ABSOLUTER* Schrott )

#58 Crank 2 - High Voltage
#59 Dead Space Downfall


----------



## Low (19. Februar 2011)

fuddles schrieb:


> #53 Herr der Ringe 1
> #54 Herr der Ringe 2
> #55 Herr der Ringe 3



Wie ist denn die Qualität bei HdR im vergleich zur DVD? Sieht man den unterschied sehr deutlich?


----------



## fuddles (19. Februar 2011)

Ich hab se noch nicht geguckt


----------



## Flotter Geist (19. Februar 2011)

Low schrieb:


> Wie ist denn die Qualität bei HdR im vergleich zur DVD? Sieht man den unterschied sehr deutlich?




Die Unterschiede sieht man,auf HD sind die noch besser.


----------



## Low (19. Februar 2011)

Na dann werde ich mir mal die SEE als BluRay zulegen. Finde bei der DVD die Szenen wenn es dunkel ist teilweise echt übel


----------



## p00nage (19. Februar 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> Hab sie heut bei der Post geholt,
> 
> 20. Das A-Team
> 21. Iron man 2
> 22. Knight and Day



23. Departed - Unter Feinden
24. Public Enemies

Bestellt Taxi 3 und Taxi 4 und Largo Winch - Tödliches Erbe

Danke fuddles für den Tip


----------



## das_wesen (20. Februar 2011)

Bis jetzt:

1. ORPHAN (Da war ich betrunken, trotzdem nicht allzu Grottig)
2. 2012
3. DER BAADER MEINHOF KOMPLEX (von Uli Edel)
4. Männer die auf Ziegen Starren
5. Harry Potter und der Gefangene von Askaban
6. Die Liga der Aussergewöhnlichen Gentlemen

fortsetzung folgt.


----------



## JimPanske (24. Februar 2011)

Nachwuchs dieser Woche 

406. Selbst ist die Braut
407. GhettoGangz 2: Ultimatum
408. Der Pianist
409. ...und dann kam Polly
410. Scott Pilgrim vs. the World


----------



## exa (24. Februar 2011)

> 1. *Illuminati* Extended Limited Collectors Edition
> 2. *300* Complete Experience
> 3. *Green Mile*
> 4. *Batman the Dark Knight* 2-Disk Special Edition
> ...



neu bei mir:

13. *Das fünfte Element*
14. *Matrix*
15. *Matrix Reloaded*
16. *Matrix Revolutions*

Matrix hab ich mir einzeln geholt, da mir die Papphülle um die normalen Amarays keine 3 Euro wert war...


----------



## Flotter Geist (24. Februar 2011)

The Expendables


----------



## Menthe (24. Februar 2011)

36. Syriana


----------



## redBull87 (25. Februar 2011)

Bin erst in die Welt der Blu-Rays eingestiegen 

- Avatar
- King of Queens Staffel 3
- The Devils Rejects
- The Crazies
- Nightmare on Elm Street


----------



## schlumpf666 (26. Februar 2011)

Hab grad die Transporter Trilogie geliefert bekommen.


----------



## watercooled (26. Februar 2011)

Der 1.  Und 2. ist gut.
Der 3. Für die Tonne...

Sent from Frankenstein using Gehirnmasse.


----------



## JimPanske (26. Februar 2011)

Leider hast du Recht, bis auf die kurzen Kampfeinladen ist das wirklich so ...


----------



## schlumpf666 (28. Februar 2011)

Für den preis konnte ich nix falsch machen... 
Hab jetzt noch die X-men Trilogie und X-men origins geliefert bekommen.


----------



## fuddles (28. Februar 2011)

#60 Secretary
#61 Der Hexenclub
#62 Die Reise ins Labyrinth


----------



## DeadlyTear (28. Februar 2011)

DeadlyTear schrieb:


> 1. Edward mit den Scherenhänden
> 2. Nightmare Before Christmas
> 3. 16 Blocks
> 4. Independence Day
> ...



7. Tim Burtons Alice im Wunderland


----------



## redBull87 (28. Februar 2011)

Grad mal Machete vorbestellt


----------



## Star_KillA (1. März 2011)

Welche 2 WK BD kann man empfehlen ?

mfg


----------



## JimPanske (2. März 2011)

Heute erhalten:

411.Walk the line (Limited Cinedition)
412. Königreich der Himmel (Limited Cinedition)
413. Independence Day (Limited Cinedition)

Ultimate Rambo Collection (UK Import)
- 414. Rambo I
- 415. Rambo II
- 416. Rambo III
- 417. Rambo IV


----------



## Menthe (2. März 2011)

37. Stirb Langsam 4.0 Limited Cinedition


----------



## Star_KillA (2. März 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:
			
		

> Welche 2 WK BD kann man empfehlen ?
> 
> mfg



Doku oder sowas in der Art irgendwas in die Richtung


----------



## kero81 (2. März 2011)

Heute 10,000 BC gekauft und geguckt. War ganz gut.


----------



## RapToX (3. März 2011)

RapToX schrieb:


> 28 weeks later
> 30 days of night
> 2012 (steelbook)
> alien anthology
> ...


+ district 9 (steelbook)


----------



## fizz (4. März 2011)

Bigdaddy203 schrieb:


> @fizz: Kaminfeuer Blue Ray????
> Und wie ist denn die 2. Weltkrieg Doku?


 
Ist zwar "ein paar Tage" her, dennoch möchte ich dir antworten: 



mixxed_up schrieb:


> ... ist das ne BD für Leute die sich kein richtiges Kaminfeuer leisten können.


 
Genau so ist das... 

Die Dokumentation ist sehr gut, viel bisher nicht gezeigtes Material, auch zum Kriegsverlauf im Pazifik...
WARNUNG: Der Sprecher ab Blu-Ray 2 ist irre einschläfernd...


----------



## SA\V/ANT (5. März 2011)

Die Tage kommt meine neue Glotze und dazu gibts dann noch :

Wolkig mit Aussicht auf Fleischbällchen 3D

Wollte noch fragen wo ihr die Blu-Rays bestellt?



SA\V/ANT schrieb:


> 1. Avatar Extended CE
> 2. Inception


----------



## Shooter (6. März 2011)

Also Amazon ist ganz gut. 

Sonst aber wird nicht im Internet gekauft. 
Ich stöbere lieber durch die Läden und schnapp mir die Angebote


----------



## troppa (8. März 2011)

So dann will ich auch mal:


----------



## boyka (9. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RapToX (12. März 2011)

RapToX schrieb:


> 28 weeks later
> 30 days of night
> 2012 (steelbook)
> alien anthology
> ...


 +
event horizon (special collectors edition steelbook)
braveheart (limited cinedition)
königreich der himmel (limited cinedition)


----------



## JimPanske (14. März 2011)

*Update:*

423. G-Force - Agenten mit Biss
424. Die Legende der Wächter


----------



## DeadlyTear (15. März 2011)

8. Die Schöne und das Biest


----------



## Painkiller (15. März 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> 34. Linkin Park - Live @ Milton Keynes
> 35. Ich - Einfach unverbesserlich (limitierte Erstauflage im Steelbook / 3D Blu-ray + 2D Blu-ray + Digital Copy)
> 36. Ghetto Gangz I
> 37. Ghetto Gangz II
> ...



Weiter geht´s...

42. The Social Network (2-Disc Collector's Edition im limited Digipack, exklusiv bei Amazon.de)
43. Unstoppable - Außer Kontrolle (+ DVD + Digital Copy)
44. Band Of Brothers (Metalbox)


----------



## feivel (19. März 2011)

Mal wieder die aktuelle Liste


1. 
# 9
2. 
2012
3. 
300
4. 
Alice im Wunderland (2010)
5. 
Alien Anthology (UK Import)
6. 
Appleseed Ex Machina
7. 
Avatar - Aufbruch nach Pandora (Limited Edition)
8. 
AVP - Alien vs. Predator 1 & 2 Doppelpack
9. 
Back to the Future Trilogy (UK Import)
10. 
Bambi 1&2 (Doppelset)
11. 
Batman Begins
12. 
Braveheart (Single Edition)
13. 
City of Ember - Flucht aus der Dunkelheit
14. 
Collateral - Steelbook
15. 
Coraline 3D
16. 
Das fünfte Element
17. 
Das Gesetz der Ehre
18. 
Das Parfum - Die Geschichte eines Mörders
19. 
Das Phantom der Oper
20. 
Daybreakers (2009)
21. 
Der seltsame Fall des Benjamin Button (2-Disc Edition)
22. 
Der Soldat James Ryan - Steelbook
23. 
Der Tag, an dem die Erde stillstand (2008)
24. 
Der unglaubliche Hulk - Uncut - US-Kinofassung
25. 
Die Legende der Wächter
26. 
Die Matrix-Trilogie (3 Discs)
27. 
Die Mumie: Das Grabmal des Drachenkaisers
28. 
Die Reise der Pinguine
29. 
Die Reise ins Labyrinth
30. 
Die Reise zum Mittelpunkt der Erde 3D (2008)
31. 
Die Schöne und das Biest - Diamond Edition
32. 
District 9 - Steelbook Edition
33. 
Disturbia
34. 
Eden Log
35. 
Event Horizon - Am Rande des Universums (Steelbook)
36. 
Fantasia & Fantasia 2000 (Double Feature) (UK Import ohne dt. Ton)
37. 
Final Destination 4 3D
38. 
Gladiator - 10th Anniversary Edition
39. 
Gran Torino
40. 
Hangover
41. 
I am Legend
42. 
Igor
43. 
Inception
44. 
Independence Day
45. 
Iron Man - Ungeschnittene - US-Kinofassung
46. 
Iron Man 2
47. 
Kampf der Titanen (2010)
48. 
Königreich der Himmel - Director's Cut
49. 
Krieg der Welten (2005)
50. 
Küss den Frosch
51. 
Lakeview Terrace
52. 
Memento
53. 
Mission: Impossible - Ultimate Collection (UK Import)
54. 
Monster
55. 
Moulin Rouge (2001)
56. 
New Police Story
57. 
Nightmare on Elm Street - Mörderische Träume
58. 
Pandorum
59. 
Payback - Zahltag
60. 
Penelope (Neuauflage)
61. 
Planet Terror
62. 
Public Enemies
63. 
Rambo - First Blood
64. 
Ratatouille
65. 
Robin Hood - Director's Cut (2010)
66. 
Sherlock Holmes (2009)
67. 
Sin City (2-Disc Set)
68. 
Sleepy Hollow
69. 
Spider-Man 1-3 Trilogie Boxset
70. 
Stirb langsam (Teil 1-4) Quadrilogy
71. 
Terminator 4 - Die Erlösung - Directors Cut
72. 
The Book of Eli
73. 
The Crow (1994) - Steelbook
74. 
The Dark Knight - 2 Disc Special Edition
75. 
The Day After Tomorrow
76. 
The Fountain
77. 
The Legend of Goemon - Limited Steelbook Edition
78. 
The Machinist (Erstauflage)
79. 
The Spirit
80. 
The Wolfman (2010) - Steelbook (UK Import)
81. 
The Wrestler - Ruhm. Liebe. Schmerz.
82. 
Trainspotting - Steelbook
83. 
Transformers - 2 Disc Special Edition
84. 
Underworld: Aufstand der Lykaner
85. 
Underworld: Evolution
86. 
V wie Vendetta
87. 
Van Helsing
88. 
Wall Street (1&2) Collection
89. 
Watchmen - Die Wächter (2 Disc Edition)
90. 
Wickie und die starken Männer
91. 
Wie ein einziger Tag
92. 
William Shakespeares Romeo + Julia (1996)
93. 
X-Men Quadrilogy - 8-Disc Special Edition
94. 
Zimmer 1408 - Collector's Edition - Director's Cut
95. 
Zombieland


----------



## Deadless (19. März 2011)

Ah Blu Ray da kann ich auch mit machen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JimPanske (23. März 2011)

425. In The Line Of Fire
426. Aviator 
Spider-Man Black Trilogie Boxset (Media Markt Exklusive)
- 427. Spider-Man 1
- 428. Spider-Man 2
- 429. Spider-Man 3
430. Gothika


----------



## Star_KillA (23. März 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> 2WK.Doku oder sowas in der Art irgendwas in die Richtung


Und ?


----------



## Otep (30. März 2011)

Otep schrieb:
			
		

> Avatar
> Coraline
> Corbse Bride
> Haus der 1000 Leichen
> ...


 
Full Metal Jacket
Hangover
Sin City
The Machinist
Transformers 1 & 2
Vidocq
30 Days of Night Dark Days


----------



## Menthe (30. März 2011)

38. Mr. und Mrs. Smith


----------



## Flotter Geist (1. April 2011)

Batman Dark Night 2 Disc Edition
Nummer 5 lebt
Robocop


----------



## Otep (1. April 2011)

Flotter Geist schrieb:


> Nummer 5 lebt


 
 sehr Geil !


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (1. April 2011)

Otep schrieb:


> sehr Geil !


 
Ja Hammer, ich liebe auch diese alten Dinger...wie z.B The Goonies...kennt die jemand noch???


----------



## Flotter Geist (1. April 2011)

Otep schrieb:


> sehr Geil !


 
Oh man ich dachte ich wär der einzige der den Film gut findet
Finde die Filme aus den 80ern sind immer noch die besten.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (1. April 2011)

Flotter Geist schrieb:


> Oh man ich dachte ich wär der einzige der den Film gut findet


 
Auf keinen Fall!


----------



## Star_KillA (5. April 2011)

2WK.Doku oder sowas in der Art irgendwas in die Richtung 
Kennt da jemand was ?


----------



## Shooter (7. April 2011)

Also Nr. 5 lebt habe ich für 9,99€ gesehen. 
Weiß aber nicht so recht ob der Film sich lohnt.... 

Und dann habe ich noch für 10€ diesen wie ich dachte guten Horror Film gekauft. 
Der Film ist das aller letzte was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe  

Der Film heißt Paranormal Investigations 2. 
Naja 10€ im Fenster rausgeworfen.


----------



## Flotter Geist (8. April 2011)

Zu Nummer 5 lebt,das ist ein schöner Film aus den 80ern ,der lohnt sich auf jeden Fall.
Auf Youtube hat jemand den ganzen Film hochgeladen,kannst da ja mal reinschauen.


----------



## Low (8. April 2011)

Das war doch der Film mit diesem Militärroboter oder?


----------



## Flotter Geist (8. April 2011)

Low schrieb:


> Das war doch der Film mit diesem Militärroboter oder?


 
Genau ,YouTube - Nr.5 Lebt Film scene 1985


----------



## Low (8. April 2011)

Ja...das waren noch Zeiten. Der Film war einfach nur spitze als ich ihn das erste Mal gesehen habe. Wie ist der denn auf Bluray? Der Film wurde einfach nur hochgerechnet? Beinhaltet die bluray noch Bonus material?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. April 2011)

46. Harry Potter " Heiligtümer des Todes "
47. Casino
48. Wall Street - Geld schläft nicht
49. Universal Soldier - Regeneration
50. Prince of Persia
51. Robin Hood ( mit Russell Crowe )
52. Kindsköpfe
53. Salt
54. Predators

Hm, Nr. 5 lebt ist nicht mein Fall


----------



## Flotter Geist (8. April 2011)

Low schrieb:


> Ja...das waren noch Zeiten. Der Film war einfach nur spitze als ich ihn das erste Mal gesehen habe. Wie ist der denn auf Bluray? Der Film wurde einfach nur hochgerechnet? Beinhaltet die bluray noch Bonus material?


 
Hab ihn mir noch nicht angeschauen,aber schau mal hier nach:NUMMER 5 LEBT! BLU-RAY - Film-Details


----------



## RapToX (8. April 2011)

RapToX schrieb:


> 28 weeks later
> 30 days of night
> 2012 (steelbook)
> alien anthology
> ...



  +
avatar (extended collectors edition)


----------



## skdiggy (8. April 2011)

1.Death race
2.Ip Man
3.Ip Man 2   

fehlt nur noch mein neuer Monitor um die Filme auch anschauen zu können


----------



## Star_KillA (10. April 2011)

Kennt jemanden eine gute 2 wk BluRay ?


----------



## Shooter (10. April 2011)

Kauf dir Soldat James Ryan


----------



## Star_KillA (10. April 2011)

Naja ich suche eher eine Doku oder ist das Dokumentarisch gestaltet ? meine Freund meinten das ist mehr ein Aktionfilm.


----------



## Shooter (10. April 2011)

Ach eine Doku suchst du..... ne das weiß ich keine.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. April 2011)

Band of Brothers könnte da schon fast passen, ode rFilme die auf wahre Gegebenheiten basieren. Oder so etwas -> klick
Sorry für OT


----------



## JimPanske (12. April 2011)

431. Ray
432. Alexander Revisited
433. Lord of War
434. Wanted Steelbook (Media Markt Exclusiv) - Yess! Mein persönl. Gral!
435. Scott Pilgrim Steelbook (UK Import)
436. Passwort: Swordfish
437. Stichtag


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. April 2011)

55. Madagascar
56. Madagascar II
57. Spy Dady
58. Gamer
59. Surrogates " Mein zweites Ich "
60. Repo Men
61. RED


----------



## Shooter (13. April 2011)

Wie sieht es aus mit dem neuen Film RED ? 

Wie ist denn die Story so ?


----------



## Otep (15. April 2011)

Otep schrieb:


> Avatar
> Coraline
> Corbse Bride
> Full Metal Jacket
> ...



Lost Staffel 6


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. April 2011)

Shooter schrieb:


> Wie sieht es aus mit dem neuen Film RED ?
> 
> Wie ist denn die Story so ?


 
Sorry noch nicht gesehen, mein Spezie hat den im Kino gesehen und war begeistert. Ich liefere ein Statement nach.

Edit: Sie haben Post


----------



## JimPanske (17. April 2011)

Ich fand RED ziemlich langweilig ... mir gefiel Cop Out wesentlich besser.


----------



## JimPanske (19. April 2011)

438. The Town
439. Rapunzel 3D (Blu-ray + 3D Blu-ray) (im limitierten Pappschuber)
440. Bedtime Stories (Blu-ray + DVD) (im limitierten Pappschuber)
441. The Social Network (limited Digipack) (Amazon Exklusiv)


----------



## RapToX (21. April 2011)

RapToX schrieb:


> 28 weeks later
> 30 days of night
> 2012 (steelbook)
> alien anthology
> ...


grade gekommen:
machete (limited editon figurine giftset von amazon)


----------



## Otep (27. April 2011)

Otep schrieb:


> Avatar
> Coraline
> Corbse Bride
> Full Metal Jacket
> ...


 
Bube, Dame, König, Gras
Adriano Celentano Collection


----------



## Menthe (27. April 2011)

41. Full Metal Jacket


----------



## exa (28. April 2011)

> 1. *Illuminati* Extended Limited Collectors Edition
> 2. *300* Complete Experience
> 3. *Green Mile*
> 4. *Batman the Dark Knight* 2-Disk Special Edition
> ...



neu bei mir:

17. *Iron Man 2*
18. *Elisabeth*
19. *Elisabeth - das goldene Königreich*
20. *Inside Man*


----------



## JimPanske (28. April 2011)

442. Der mit dem Wolf tanzt Collectors Book (Jubiläums Edition)
443. Kill Bill Volume 1 Steelbook (CA Import)
444. Kill Bill Volume 2 Steelbook (CA Import)

Schnappszahl!


----------



## Shooter (28. April 2011)

Irgendwie kaufst du nur Steelbooks und Sammlereditions 
Kostet doch alles nen haufen kohle


----------



## euMelBeumel (28. April 2011)

Naja wenn ich richtig sammeln würde + die Kohle hätte, würd ichs auch so machen^^

Meine zwei aktuellsten: Rapunzel + Harry Potter 7.1


----------



## exa (28. April 2011)

Shooter schrieb:


> Irgendwie kaufst du nur Steelbooks und Sammlereditions
> Kostet doch alles nen haufen kohle


 
ganz ehrlich: bevor ich mir ne BD kaufe, schau ich immer zuerst, obs ne Special/Collectors Edition oder ein Steelbook gibt, und dementsprechend kaufe ich dann auch...

man muss manchmal bereit sein Kohle auszugeben, manchmal bekommt man aber auch schon verdammt günstig SEs...

Das Schlimme im Moment bei BDs ist noch, dass die richtig geilen Editionen meist nur auf DVD rauskommen, und bei BD gibts dann nur ein 2 Disc Amaray oder ein Steelbook. Bestes Beispiel: Das Vermächtnis des geheimen Buches.... und dann ist da noch der FSK Flatschen...

Gotts sei Dank gibts sehr viele Wendecover inzischen, zb die 4 oben genannten, was mich sehr gefreut hat!


----------



## Shooter (28. April 2011)

Ja klar, bei mir ist aber eher die Kohle das problem


----------



## fuddles (3. Mai 2011)

> #60 Secretary
> #61 Der Hexenclub
> #62 Die Reise ins Labyrinth


#63 Das Kabinett des Doktor Panassius
#64 Iron Man 2
#65 Inception
#66 Blade Runner


----------



## Bester_Nick (3. Mai 2011)

Meine Sammlung ist in der Videothek.  Ich besitze nur ne Kaminfeuer Blu Ray. 

"Unsere Erde" und "Avatar" kann ich empfehlen. Das Bild ist sehr viel plastischer als bei den allermeisten anderen Blu Ray's.


----------



## JimPanske (4. Mai 2011)

Shooter schrieb:


> Irgendwie kaufst du nur Steelbooks und Sammlereditions
> Kostet doch alles nen haufen kohle



Kaufe ich als Sammlungsergänzung oder weil die Sonderedtionen bessere Cover tragen - klar kostets hier und da zwar etwas mehr, aber ich zahl für alle Blu's dennoch weniger als den "Normalpreise" - verrechnet sich alles also sehr gut 

Ein Bsp. anhand der letzten 7:

The Town - 8,97€ statt 12-18€
Rapunzel 3D (Blu-ray + 3D Blu-ray) (im limitierten Pappschuber) - 15,95€ statt 20-30€
Bedtime Stories (Blu-ray + DVD) (im limitierten Pappschuber) - 10,97€ statt 20-30€
The Social Network (limited Digipack) (Amazon Exklusiv) - 12,97€ statt 20€

Der mit dem Wolf tanzt Collectors Book (Jubiläums Edition) - 16,16€ statt 20-24€
Kill Bill Volume 1 Steelbook (CA Import) - umgerechnet 10,26€ statt 15,36€
Kill Bill Volume 2 Steelbook (CA Import) - umgerechnet 10,26€ statt 15,36€

und das extremste Beispiel:

_Wanted Steelbook (Media Markt Exclusive - OOP) - 16€ statt 50-120€_


Augen auf beim Eier kauf sag ich nur


----------



## exa (5. Mai 2011)

na wo haste das denn aufgetrieben?

16 ist ja schon extrem!


----------



## JimPanske (5. Mai 2011)

Privat gekauft  ... für das Iron Man Steelbook des ersten Teils hab ich letztes Jahr auch nur 12€ gezahlt und das ist sogar noch OVP


----------



## exa (5. Mai 2011)

argh, auch haben will!!!


----------



## JimPanske (5. Mai 2011)

Waren meine beiden Most Wanted Steelbooks und ich hab sie zu sehr sehr sehr erschwinglichen Preisen bekommen - Mission completed!!!


----------



## exa (5. Mai 2011)

bin ja auch gerade auf Suche nach Iron Man 1 Steel... falls du es fürs doppelte verkaufen willst: ich nehms xDDDD

2 hab ich nun in Steel und normal


----------



## JimPanske (5. Mai 2011)

Haha - Never 

Meine Iron Man Sammlung sieht so aus:



Iron Man
Iron Man (Media Markt Exklusiv Steelbook)
Iron Man 2 (Star Metal Pak) (US Import ohne dt. Ton)
Iron Man 2 (Media Markt Exklusiv Steelbook)
Iron Man 2 (Steelbook) (HK Import ohne dt. Ton)
Iron Man 2 (Steelbook) (KR Import ohne dt. Ton)
+ 2 Hot Toys Figuren


----------



## Shooter (5. Mai 2011)

Wie kann man sich überhaupt Filme in englischer Sprache angucken.... total ätzend


----------



## JimPanske (6. Mai 2011)

Frisch aus den Staaten bekommen:

# 445

Von Amazon.com für 27,99$ (Deal of the Day - vor 2 Wochen)

http://img718.imageshack.us/img718/7946/life1n.jpg
http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/5540/life2r.jpg
http://img813.imageshack.us/img813/5143/life3.jpg
http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/9591/life4.jpg

Tolles Digipack mit geprägter Front


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. Mai 2011)

Shooter schrieb:


> Wie kann man sich überhaupt Filme in englischer Sprache angucken.... total ätzend


Man muss nur im Menü die Sprache umstellen. 

Hab mir jetzt doch die Herr der Ringe Box mit dem Ring gekauft, obwohl der Preis schon heftig ist.


----------



## Menthe (6. Mai 2011)

@Jim Panske 
Lade die Bilder doch im Forum hoch 

Und Filme auf Englisch sind oft besser als die Deutsche Version (aber auch nicht immer)


----------



## JimPanske (6. Mai 2011)

@Equitas, gute Idee 

Ich schau keine Filme auf englisch


----------



## Shooter (6. Mai 2011)

Wenn er 


Iron Man 2 (Star Metal Pak) (US Import *ohne dt. Ton)*
Iron Man 2 (Media Markt Exklusiv Steelbook)
Iron Man 2 (Steelbook) (HK Import* ohne dt. Ton)*
Iron Man 2 (Steelbook) (KR Import* ohne dt. Ton)*
gekauft hat, dann kann man im Menü nicht die Deutsche Sprache umstellen, wieso sonst steht ohne *dt Ton* auf der Hülle ?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Mai 2011)

62. Narnia - Prinz Kaspian von Narnia
63. Narnia _ Der König von Narnia
64. Sherlock Holmes
65. Jonah Hex
66. Miami Vice
67. Master and Commander


----------



## Xion4 (7. Mai 2011)

Man kann Filme sehr gut im Englischen anschauen, es fördert extrem das Sprachverständnis als auch das Vokabular, und vor allem merkt man schnell, wie schlecht und fehlerhaft deutsche Syncros sind.


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. Mai 2011)

@Shooter
Es gibt aber auch noch andere Filme. 
Hab ich gehört. 

Hab mir auch Rocknrolla und Snatch bestellt.


----------



## JimPanske (7. Mai 2011)

446. Running Man (Uncut)


----------



## Flotter Geist (7. Mai 2011)

JimPanske schrieb:


> 446. Running Man (Uncut)


 

Den will ich auch noch,hab nur die Cut Version.


----------



## JimPanske (7. Mai 2011)

Flotter Geist schrieb:


> Den will ich auch noch,hab nur die Cut Version.


 
Kannste dir bei World of Video für 9,99€ kaufen, musst dich bei denen aber erst verifizieren lassen ...


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. Mai 2011)

Ich überleg grad, ob ich mir die Fluch der Karibik Trilogie kaufen soll. 
Es kommen ja noch zwei Teile (oder mehr) und irgendwie rechne ich schon mit einer Sammlerbox.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Mai 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ich überleg grad, ob ich mir die Fluch der Karibik Trilogie kaufen soll.
> Es kommen ja noch zwei Teile (oder mehr) und irgendwie rechne ich schon mit einer Sammlerbox.


Hatte ich auch schon vorgestanden die 3 Teile für knapp 28 Taler. Ja so eine Sammlerbox mit Entermesser oder Anker im Maßstab 1:1 wäre schon was


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. Mai 2011)

Ich hab ja schon den Schlüssel für die Dead Mans Chest als Replik gesehen, also wär das doch ne nette Beigabe.


----------



## redBull87 (8. Mai 2011)

redBull87 schrieb:


> Bin erst in die Welt der Blu-Rays eingestiegen
> 
> - Avatar
> - King of Queens Staffel 3
> ...



- Machete
- The Expendables


----------



## philippe27 (8. Mai 2011)

Auch ich möchte euch einmal meine noch sehr bescheidene Blueray Sammlung vorstellen.

1. Avatar 3D 
2. Cats & Dogs 3D
3. Coraline 3D
4. Resident Evil Afterlife 3D
5. 2012
6. Männer die auf Ziegen starren
7. Sennentuntschi
8. Inside Man
9. Der Teufen trägt Prada
10. Frozen River
11. 96 Hours
12. The Day after Tomorrow
13. Speed
14. Memento
15. Knight Day
16. Das fünfte Element
17. Karate Kid
18. Zwei Ohr Küken
19. Alien vs. Predator 1 + 2
20. Inalienable 3D

Lg


----------



## DeadlyTear (11. Mai 2011)

9. Machete


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Mai 2011)

68. Unstoppable


----------



## SveD (12. Mai 2011)

Meine erste Blu Ray, gerade bestellt bei Amazon für 4,97€ inkl.

1. Jackie Chan - New Police Story


----------



## JimPanske (12. Mai 2011)

SveD schrieb:


> Meine erste Blu Ray, gerade bestellt bei Amazon für 4,97€ inkl.
> 
> 1. Jackie Chan - New Police Story


 
Sei aber nicht enttäuscht, denn das ist nicht grade eine Vorzeige-Blu-ray die du dir da zugelegt hast


----------



## exa (12. Mai 2011)

jo aber wenn man ihn noch gar nicht hat ists doch ok fürn fünfer


----------



## Shooter (12. Mai 2011)

Unter 10€ sind die meißten Blu-rays alle schrott. 
So haben wir unsere Errfahrung gemacht und deswegen unter 10€ kann nichts gutes sein.


----------



## Portvv (13. Mai 2011)

Shooter schrieb:


> Unter 10€ sind die meißten Blu-rays alle schrott.
> So haben wir unsere Errfahrung gemacht und deswegen unter 10€ kann nichts gutes sein.



LoL , was für eine herrlich nichtssagende aussage!!!!


----------



## euMelBeumel (13. Mai 2011)

Meine neuste(n) seit ein 2 Wochen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JimPanske (13. Mai 2011)

Shooter schrieb:


> Unter 10€ sind die meißten Blu-rays alle schrott.
> So haben wir unsere Errfahrung gemacht und deswegen unter 10€ kann nichts gutes sein.


 
Stimmt definitiv nicht  - ist nur deine eigene bisherige Erfahrung, weil du  wahrscheinlich nur Scheiben von irgendwelchen dt. Kleinlabels gekauft  hast ...


----------



## Menthe (13. Mai 2011)

Sieht schick aus, wo hast du das her?


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. Mai 2011)

Leuchtet die wirklich?
Foto?


----------



## JimPanske (13. Mai 2011)

Das ist diese Edition hier: Amazon.com: Tron: Legacy / Tron: The Original Classic (Five-Disc Combo: Blu-ray 3D / Blu-ray / DVD / Digital Copy in Identity Disc Collectible Packaging): Jeff Bridges, Garrett Hedlund, Olivia Wilde, Bruce Boxleitner, Michael Sheen, Daft Punk, Joseph

Scheint bei Amazon direkt aber wohl ausverkauft zu sein ... wie ihr auf den Kundenfotos seht lechtet das Case wirklich und zwar richtig stark ..

Der Film hat mir nichts getaugt, aber das Case würd ich nehmen


----------



## Shooter (13. Mai 2011)

JimPanske schrieb:


> Stimmt definitiv nicht  - ist nur deine eigene bisherige Erfahrung, weil du  wahrscheinlich nur Scheiben von irgendwelchen dt. Kleinlabels gekauft  hast ...


 
Jop, in Kaufland und Saturn sind des öfteren diese 3 Filme für 10€ Angebote, davon werde ich sicherlich keine mehr kaufen. 

Dafür habe ich heute zwei Schnäppchen gemacht.

Black Hawk Down 9,99€
Walking Tall 9,99€ 

in Kaufland.


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. Mai 2011)

Ich will das haben.


----------



## JimPanske (13. Mai 2011)

Von diesen 3 in 1 Film Dingern da sollte man eh die Finger lassen, die Filme werden meist auf EINE Blu-ray gepresst, das die Qualität darunter leidet ist ja klar ...

Black Hawk Down für 10€ ist mittlerweile nen Standardpreis, ich hab dafür bspw. 8,50€ @ Amazon gezahlt (war ne Reaktion auf nen Media Markt Prospekt) ... Walking Tall für unter 10€ ist eigentlich auch gang und gebe, ist des öfteren in Fox Aktionen um die 9€ zu haben. Ich würd an deiner Stelle einfach mal öfters bei Amzon vorbeischauen, am besten jeden Montag, denn da starten immer neue Aktionen.


----------



## Shooter (13. Mai 2011)

Ja da kommt dann aber immer Versand dazu und dann wars das mit unter 10€


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. Mai 2011)

Dann bestell halt über 20€, dann entfällt auch der Versand.


----------



## euMelBeumel (13. Mai 2011)

Equitas schrieb:


> Sieht schick aus, wo hast du das her?


 
Privat gekauft 



Nailgun schrieb:


> Leuchtet die wirklich?
> Foto?



Jab, auf dem Foto sieht mans schlecht. Rechts unter dem Knopf und das "N" bei Tron leuchten. Muss aber zugeben die Ausleuchtung ist eher miserabel^^ Auf die ganze Disk kommen vielleicht 8 LEDs, weit verstreut. Im Dunkeln siehts aber ganz chic aus.



JimPanske schrieb:


> Der Film hat mir nichts getaugt, aber das Case würd ich nehmen



Ja der Film ist Geschmackssache, ich als Tron-Fan find ihn genial.



Nailgun schrieb:


> Ich will das haben.


 
Glaube ich gern  Hat auch genug gekostet, im Vergleich zum Dollarpreis bei Release (~90€ zu 65$)


----------



## Menthe (13. Mai 2011)

Shooter schrieb:


> Ja da kommt dann aber immer Versand dazu und dann wars das mit unter 10€


 Bei Amazon zahlste kein Versand für Blurays


----------



## JimPanske (14. Mai 2011)

Equitas schrieb:


> Bei Amazon zahlste kein Versand für Blurays


 
Richtig! 

... ausser du wohnst in AT?


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Mai 2011)

Ich glaub schon, dass ich da Versand zahlen muß, aber ab 20€ ist es sowieso gratis, also egal.


----------



## JimPanske (16. Mai 2011)

Also deutschlandweit fallen definitiv keine Versandkosten bei Blu-rays an und dabei ist es egal ob der Gesamtwert unter 20€ liegt.

Aktuell gibt es wieder 2 neue Amazon Aktionen:





*3 Blu-rays für 15,- EUR*
*3 Blu-rays für 30,- EUR*


Weiterhin laufende Aktionen sind:





*2 Fox Blu-rays für 20,- EUR*
*3 Universal Blu-rays für 30,- EUR*
*3 Warner Blu-rays für 27,- EUR*
*Blu-rays für nur 8,97 EUR*



So, und nun sag mal einer das es nur Mist für u. unter 10€ gibt 

_________________________________________________________________


Hab meine Blu-ray Liste mal updated, sprich verkaufte Titel entfernt und neue hinzugefügt, aktuell " 447 "

*Wer interessiert ist schaut rein:* *http://bunaldinho.bluray-filme.com*

Lediglich " Running Man " befindet sich nicht in der Liste, weil ich den nicht hinzufügen konnte wg. fehlender FSK18 Verifierung.


Heute ist nen neues Schätzchen in die Sammlung gewandert:

*447. Taxi Driver Digipack (FR Import)*

... besitzt sogar dt. Ton im Gegesatz zum italienischen o. amerikanischen Digipack! Warum sowas nicht hier in Deutschland erscheint ist mir wie immer schleierhaft!




_____________


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Mai 2011)

69. - 71. Fluch der Karibik 1 - 3


----------



## Shooter (16. Mai 2011)

Ne also wirklich, da sind ja richtig gute Filme dabei. 

Gut, das ist jetzt alles auf Online Basis. 
Ich hatte ja von Media Markt und co geredet und da habe ich die Erfahrung nun mal leider Gottes gemacht. 

z.B. hab ich hier 2012 Doomsday, für 7,99€ im Kaufland. 
Einmal die 2D Version und 3D Version des Films + 2x 3D Brillen. 

Aber jetzt frag bitte nicht wie die Qualität ist, sowas kann man keine Blu-ray nennen. 
Auch hatte ich damals von dem gleichem Label "Great Movies" für 8€ Jacknife gekauft. Diese Qualität war annehmbare VHS Quali auch im Internet nach zu Lesen. 

Bei Amazon scheinen sie aber ordentliche Filme anzubieten. 
Nicht desto trotz werd ich bei Filmen von Great Movies die Finger lassen.

Ich werde jetzt erstmal schauen wie teuer der Film "Nicht auflegen" ist


----------



## JimPanske (17. Mai 2011)

Ich sagte ja ^^ aufpassen bei so Kleinlabels, ich kaufe nie solche Doppel o. Dreier Amaray-Packs mit nicht zusammenpassenden Filmen


... heute nen Paket aus Hong Kong bekommen ^^

448. Terminator 2: Judgment Day - Steelbook (JP Import) 

// sehr schickes geprägtes u. minimalistisch gehaltenes Steelbook


----------



## Shooter (17. Mai 2011)

Ich hab ja schon vieles gehört, aber aus Hong Kong ^^


----------



## JimPanske (17. Mai 2011)

Wieso? O.o
Ist nicht das erste Mal das ich ne Lieferung aus Hong Kong o. Peking bekommen ...


----------



## JimPanske (19. Mai 2011)

449. Godzilla (UK Import)
450. The Big Hit (UK Import)

Für zusammen 9,16€


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Mai 2011)

72. Die Schatzinsel ( 2D + 3D )
Gibt es gerade auf der Video " 3D - Welt " für 7,50 Taler. Gut vielleicht nicht das Sonderangebot, aber wer sich mit 3 D beschäftigen will kann es in Erwägung ziehen.


----------



## Shooter (19. Mai 2011)

JimPanske schrieb:


> 449. Godzilla (UK Import)
> 450. The Big Hit (UK Import)
> 
> Für zusammen 9,16€


 
Guckst du diese Filme auf Deutsch ?


----------



## JimPanske (19. Mai 2011)

Shooter schrieb:


> Guckst du diese Filme auf Deutsch ?


 
Ja, ist ja immerhin dt. Ton drauf


----------



## Shooter (19. Mai 2011)

Ist doch Super 

Ich bin leider immer noch auf der Suche nach dem ganz altem Film von Jackie Chan. 
Heißt Drunken Master bzw "Sie nannten ihn Knochenbrecher". 

Bis jetzt habe ich ihn nirgends gesehen


----------



## JimPanske (19. Mai 2011)

Sie nannten ihn Knochenbrecher hab ich erst letzte Woche geschaut, was ein Zufall, aber natürlich nicht auf Blu-ray.

Die ganzen Jackie Chan u. Bruce Lee Klassiker erscheinen momentan nach und nach in Asien, wird also noch ne Zeit dauern, bis es die auch hier gibt. 
Ich vermutel mal das Splendid, das dann in Angriff nehmen wird.


----------



## Shooter (19. Mai 2011)

Jop, Bruce Lee darf schon mal nicht fehlen 
Der Mann mit der Todeskralle gibt es schon, werde ich mir wohl sehr bald bestellen. 

Und auf die alten Klassiker muss man wohl oder übel warten...


----------



## mixxed_up (20. Mai 2011)

Hab erstmal ein paar Vorbestellungen getätigt, wer zieht mit? 


Tron + Tron Legacy Blu-ray Box
Star Wars The Complete Collection
Der Herr der Ringe - Special Extended Edition
Der König der Löwen - Diamond Edition

Die Fluch der Karibik 1 - 3 Box kauf ich wohl auch, und Teil 4 wird vorbestellt.


----------



## Shooter (20. Mai 2011)

Ne, Teil 4 ist mir das Geld nicht Wert. 

Dagegen sind die ersten 3 Goldies


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Mai 2011)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Hab erstmal ein paar Vorbestellungen getätigt, wer zieht mit?
> 
> 
> Tron + Tron Legacy Blu-ray Box
> ...



Die Box von Fluch der Karibik gibts immo im Blöd-Mark für 25 Taler, billiger wird die wohl nicht. Teil 4 dürfte bei mir dann folgen, werde den mir in der Videothek reservieren


----------



## DeadlyTear (20. Mai 2011)

Die Box von Fluch der Karibik hat nur einen entscheidenden Nachteil. Die File sind dort gekürzt. Sind jeweils einige Minuten kürzer, als wenn man sie einzeln kauft.


----------



## Bumbaclot (20. Mai 2011)

Huch, habe diesen Thread voll spät entdeckt und daher klink ich mich mal mit ein:

Meine bisherige Sammlung umfasst:

James Bond - Casino Royal (meine Erste BR, war im Bundle mit dem LG GGC-H20L)
James Bond - Ein Quantum Trost
Salt -Deluxe Extended Edition
Wanted
Mr. & Mrs. Smith - Special Edition
Star Trek 11
Inglourious Basterds
Wir waren Helden
Letters from Iwo Jima
Flags of our Fathers
Transformers - Die Rache (Teil 1 auf HD-DVD)
Batman - The Dark Knight (Batman Beginns auf HD-DVD)
Der unglaubliche Hulk
Copland
Harry Potter 1- 7.1
Der Baader Meinhof Komplex
Blade Runner - Final Cut
I am Legend
V wie Vendetta
The Hurt Locker- Tödliches Kommando
Avatar - Extended Collectors Edition
Shutter Island
Shoot ´em up
American Gangster - Extended
2012 - Steelbook Edition
Band of Brothers

Unterwegs ist nun die X-Men Trilogie (19€ bei Ama) und Fanboys (8.97€ auch bei Ama)
sowie vorbestellt habe ich :
Herr der Ringe Extended
und Star Wars Saga

Dazu habe ich noch über 50 HD-DVD´s  (Bekommt man ja für kleines Geld auf Ebay geschossen  )


----------



## Bumbaclot (20. Mai 2011)

DeadlyTear schrieb:


> Die Box von Fluch der Karibik hat nur einen entscheidenden Nachteil. Die File sind dort gekürzt. Sind jeweils einige Minuten kürzer, als wenn man sie einzeln kauft.



Danke für die Info. Wollte soeben schon einen Bekannten anrufen, das er mir die Box doch mitbringen soll.


----------



## mixxed_up (20. Mai 2011)

DeadlyTear schrieb:


> Die Box von Fluch der Karibik hat nur einen entscheidenden Nachteil. Die File sind dort gekürzt. Sind jeweils einige Minuten kürzer, als wenn man sie einzeln kauft.


 
Danke für die Info, wie kommt das denn?


----------



## JimPanske (20. Mai 2011)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Hab erstmal ein paar Vorbestellungen getätigt, wer zieht mit?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tron will ich nicht, Tron Legacy fand ich schlecht.
SW muss ich ned haben ...
HdR will ich garnicht erst sehen 
KdL werd ich mir noch zulegen, für ne Vorbestellung ists noch zu früh ...

Fluch der Karibik 1-3 besitze ich schon einzeln ohne FSK Logo, ABER die Best Buy Exclusive Hartbox ausn Staaten ist unterwegs - die sieht richtig toll aus 

Bilder: http://img97.imageshack.us/img97/9449/pirates1n3983112.jpg u. http://img232.imageshack.us/img232/8274/pirates23983120.jpg




P.S.: Die Discs der dt. Fluch der Karibik Trilogie Box sind NICHT gekürzt, wer erzählt denn sowas?


----------



## slayerdaniel (20. Mai 2011)

zum neuen Panasonic Blu Ray Player:

3. Prince of Persia
4. A-Team
5. Life - Das Wunder Leben Vol. 1
6. Avatar 3D


----------



## DeadlyTear (20. Mai 2011)

Bumbaclot schrieb:


> Danke für die Info. Wollte soeben schon einen  Bekannten anrufen, das er mir die Box doch mitbringen soll.



Keine Ursache... 



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Danke für die Info, wie kommt das denn?



Das hab ich mich auch gefragt... Ist mir bei Amazon aufgefallen, als ich mir die einzelnen Spielzeiten der Filme angeschaut habe. auch nur durch Zufall.



JimPanske schrieb:


> P.S.: Die Discs der dt. Fluch der Karibik  Trilogie Box sind NICHT gekürzt, wer erzählt denn sowas?



Schau mal bei Amazon auf die Filmlänge bei den einzelnen BD's und dann vergleich die mit den Filmlängen in der Box.


----------



## JimPanske (20. Mai 2011)

Auf Angaben von OnlineShops kann man sich 80% nicht verlassen.
Die Discs einzeln als auch in der Box sind total identisch, da ist nichts cut!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Mai 2011)

Habe es mal grad mit meiner DVD Version verglichen, dort ist zb bei Teil 2 auf der DVD die Lauflänge ca 145 min und auf der BR ca 150 min, das selbe übrigens auch bei Teil 3. Auch hatte ich die Einzeldiscs in der Hand und dort war kein Unterschied zu sehen.


----------



## exa (23. Mai 2011)

> 1. *Illuminati* Extended Limited Collectors Edition
> 2. *300* Complete Experience
> 3. *Green Mile*
> 4. *Batman the Dark Knight* 2-Disk Special Edition
> ...



neu bei mir:

21. *Robin Hood* 2-Disc Special Edition Steelbook

Für 10 inkl

Sehr schön, dass man hier sowohl BD Logo als auch FSK abziehen kann... blöd nur, dass der FSK Flatschen im Gegensatz zum BD Logo Klebereste zurücklässt. Jmd nen Tipp wie ich das schonend runterbekomme? normale Seife hilft nicht, und Nagellackentferner hab ich an ner unauffälligen Stelle probiert, löst den Lack


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Mai 2011)

Dann besorge mal einen Etikettenentferner / löser -> Klick


----------



## watercooled (23. Mai 2011)

So jetzt geht's los!

Die Simpsons

Und das war's auch schon


----------



## RapToX (23. Mai 2011)

exa schrieb:


> Sehr schön, dass man hier sowohl BD Logo als auch FSK abziehen kann... blöd nur, dass der FSK Flatschen im Gegensatz zum BD Logo Klebereste zurücklässt. Jmd nen Tipp wie ich das schonend runterbekomme? normale Seife hilft nicht, und Nagellackentferner hab ich an ner unauffälligen Stelle probiert, löst den Lack


 auf keinen fall darf man bei sowas nagellackentferner benutzen, vor allem wenn da noch aceton drin ist!
für sowas gibts etikettenlöser. wobei ich davon auch kein freund bin, da die manchmal einen ziemlich üblen geruch hinterlassen.

ich benutze lieber einfachen spiritus. der stinkt nicht so sehr und ist auch nicht so aggressiv


----------



## JimPanske (23. Mai 2011)

Ich tupf evtl. Klebereste einfach mit dem FSK-Aufkleber ab bis nichts mehr übrig ist ...


----------



## exa (23. Mai 2011)

JimPanske schrieb:


> Ich tupf evtl. Klebereste einfach mit dem FSK-Aufkleber ab bis nichts mehr übrig ist ...



hat GAR nix gebracht^^

hm Etikettenlöser jetz extra kaufen is auch doof, ich probiers mal mit Spülmittel...


----------



## slayerdaniel (23. Mai 2011)

Desinfektionsmittel 

btw.
7. Monsters Quersteelbook
8. PotC 1-3


----------



## exa (23. Mai 2011)

Spülmittel funzt, ist aber Gedulds- und Arbeitsaufwendig...

man muss es einziehen lassen und dann ordentlich rubbeln, wirklich seeehr schonend, garantiert keine Lackablösung

btw: mit Schnaps gehts nicht so gut, aber auch Lackschonend^^


----------



## Menthe (23. Mai 2011)

42. X-Men Trilogie
43. Bank Job (Blu Cinemathek)
44. Monsters Quersteelbook


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Mai 2011)

73. Duell der Magier
74. Town
75. Die etwas anderen Cops


----------



## enterthephil (24. Mai 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:
			
		

> Habe es mal grad mit meiner DVD Version verglichen, dort ist zb bei Teil 2 auf der DVD die Lauflänge ca 145 min und auf der BR ca 150 min, das selbe übrigens auch bei Teil 3. Auch hatte ich die Einzeldiscs in der Hand und dort war kein Unterschied zu sehen.



Das hängt damit zusammen, dass dvd und blu-ray im vergleich untschiedlich viele bilder pro sekunde zeigen. Blu-ray weniger als dvd, somit verlängert sich der film in der gesamtlaufzeit. Also nix mit cut/uncut! Alles identisch.


----------



## DeadlyTear (24. Mai 2011)

enterthephil schrieb:


> Das hängt damit zusammen, dass dvd und blu-ray im vergleich untschiedlich viele bilder pro sekunde zeigen. Blu-ray weniger als dvd, somit verlängert sich der film in der gesamtlaufzeit. Also nix mit cut/uncut! Alles identisch.



Gut zu wissen.
Wenn man sowas nicht weiß, steht man da und denkt man wird einen Teil des Films beraubt.


----------



## exa (24. Mai 2011)

hat damit zu tun, dass Kinostandard 24 Bilder pro Sekunde sind, sich daran aber die 50- oder 100Hz-Panel verschlucken... aus den 24 werden dann 25 Bilder pro Sekunde gemacht. Diese Beschleunigung ist nicht bemerkbar beim anschauen, jedoch ergibt es auf die Gesamtlänge des Films gesehen einige Minuten Unterschied

Besonders ärderlich bei diesen Anpassungen ist übrigens, wenn der Ton nicht genau synchronisiert wird, und nachher ein Versatz deutlich spürbar wird!!!

Gott sei Dank ist das immer weniger ein Thema, weil die meisten modernen Geräte entweder sowieso nativ 24 BpS abspielen, oder sehr gute Korrekturen haben


----------



## mixxed_up (25. Mai 2011)

So, Fluch der Karibik Trilogie gerade bestellt, mal sehen wie das wird.


----------



## JimPanske (26. Mai 2011)

Am Montag bekomm ich meine BestBuy Exclusive - Pirates of the Caribbean Box  u. 3 weitere US Blu-rays


----------



## mixxed_up (26. Mai 2011)

Mach dann mal bitte Fotos von der Piraten-Box, soll ja ganz gut aussehen.


----------



## Flotter Geist (27. Mai 2011)

Fluch der Karibik 2


----------



## mixxed_up (29. Mai 2011)

Grad noch Toy Story 1 - 3 bestellt.

Dann noch Die Schöne und das Biest Diamond Edition, bevor es das nicht mehr gibt. Neuauflage gibts erst in 5 Jahren.


----------



## Menthe (29. Mai 2011)

45. Tron Legacy (Steelbook)


----------



## JimPanske (30. Mai 2011)

Frisch aus den Staaten und direkt ausm Gepäck 

  451. Absolute Power (US Import)
  452. The Rookie (US Import)
  453. Tango & Cash (US Import)
  454. - 456. Pirates Of The Caribbean Trilogy (7-Disc - BestBuy Exclusive) (US Import) - sehr geile Edition und mit 60$ sehr günstig!

Fotos der Box folgen noch, brauch erstmal ne neue Vitrine ...


----------



## Shooter (30. Mai 2011)

JimPanske schrieb:


> Frisch aus den Staaten und direkt ausm Gepäck
> 
> 451. Absolute Power (US Import)
> 452. The Rookie (US Import)
> ...



Neue Vitrine? 

Das glaub ich dir 
Ich bin eher für Regale 

Meine kleine Sammlung: 

Der Soldat James Ryan 
Black Hawk Down 
Terminator die Erlösung 
Greenzone 
District 9 
Shutter Island 
Iron man 
Fighting 
Karate Kid 2 
Paranormal Investigations 2 
Das A-Team 
Unsere Ozeane 
Die Reise ins Labyrinth 
2012 Doomsday 
Jagdfieber 2 
Walking Tall 
Zombieland 

Ist doch schon ne kleine Feine Sammlung geworden. 
Mal schauen ob ich morgen noch was schönes finde


----------



## JimPanske (30. Mai 2011)

Ich nutze auch Regale. 
Die zweite Vitrine soll als Themen-Präsentation von Sondereditionen dienen 

-> Fluch der Karibik, Wanted, I Am Legend, Spider-Man ....

In der aktuellen Vitrine stehen ja meine Filmfiguren.


----------



## slayerdaniel (30. Mai 2011)

So, nun hier nochmal meine nachdem die Post ankam:



> 1.Avatar - Aufbruch nach Pandora 3D (Blu-ray 3D)
> 2.Das A-Team - Der Film (Extended Cut)
> 3.Departed - Unter Feinden
> 4.Die Südsee (2 Disc Edition)
> ...



Vor allem die Dokus machen mir Spaß 
Die Wunschliste ist aber noch seeehr lang. In Vorbestellung sind noch knapp 5 Titel.
Und was ich mit meinen knapp 70 DVD´s mache muss ich noch überlegen, ob Austausch oder behalten und nur die Perlen auf Blu-Ray....hmmm schwierig


----------



## euMelBeumel (30. Mai 2011)

Heute wurde mein Tron Legacy Steelbook losgeschickt


----------



## mixxed_up (1. Juni 2011)

Heute tatsächlich bei Müller noch ein Exemplar von "Schneewittchen und die sieben Zwerge - Diamond Edition" bei Müller für 19,99 gefunden, gleich mitgenommen! Hätt nicht gedacht, dass man das findet, war wohl nur Zufall. Leider ohne Schuber.


----------



## slayerdaniel (1. Juni 2011)

12. Tron Legacy -> Blindkauf
13. Yellowstone


----------



## JimPanske (3. Juni 2011)

457. Carlos - Der Schakal (Digipack)

Schick gestaltet und sogar aus Deutschland xD


----------



## mixxed_up (3. Juni 2011)

17. Bambi - Diamond Edition


----------



## Flotter Geist (3. Juni 2011)

Fluch der Karibik 3 für 10,99€


----------



## slayerdaniel (4. Juni 2011)

14. The Expendables
15. Inglourious Basterds


----------



## Carl (4. Juni 2011)

1. The Book of Eli


----------



## slayerdaniel (9. Juni 2011)

16. I Robot
17. Fight Club Remastered


----------



## Xion4 (9. Juni 2011)

@jim: sag mal, "Der Blutige Pfad Gottes" hat nicht zufällig den Weg in deine Sammlung gefunden? Uncut versteht sich?


----------



## JimPanske (9. Juni 2011)

Xion4 schrieb:


> @jim: sag mal, "Der Blutige Pfad Gottes" hat nicht zufällig den Weg in deine Sammlung gefunden? Uncut versteht sich?


 
Doch, vor langer Zeit sogar im MediaBook  ... aber ich hatte bisher nicht die " Zeit " mal reinzuschauen


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (9. Juni 2011)

Hab heute Last Action Hero für nen 10er bekommen...fast 60 Stück müsste ich jetzt haben.


----------



## Xion4 (9. Juni 2011)

JimPanske schrieb:


> Doch, vor langer Zeit sogar im MediaBook  ... aber ich hatte bisher nicht die " Zeit " mal reinzuschauen


 
Den hier?

DVD + BLU-RAY BDS I - Offizieller Deutscher The Boondock Saints Shop - T-Shirts, Poster, Rosenkranz, CDs


----------



## JimPanske (9. Juni 2011)

Genau, das ist das Mediabook, hat mich bei Release ~25€ gekostet

Bilder (sind aber nicht meine): http://www.dvd-sammlerstuecke.de/dvd_sammlerstuecke/film.php?filmid=752


----------



## Carl (10. Juni 2011)

2. Hangover Steelbook
3. Gladiator Steelbook


----------



## slayerdaniel (10. Juni 2011)

gebraucht im Luxx erstanden
18. Hancock
19. I Am Legend
20. Casino


----------



## Xion4 (10. Juni 2011)

@ Jim: ja, und es ist kaum noch zu bekommen, amazon.com nix und auch so in D nicht zu finden ausser auf benannter Seite...

oder hast du noch ne günstigere Quelle auch mit Deutscher Spur als die genannte?


----------



## exa (10. Juni 2011)

Mediabooks find ich gar nicht so toll, hab 300 und Illuminati als mediabook, aber ich finde Steels immer noch schöner

am besten sind natürlich Prophüllen wie bei Terminator oder I, Robot


----------



## JimPanske (10. Juni 2011)

@*Xion4, *wüsste nicht wo, hab mich nach dem Kauf nicht weiter mit Recherchen beschäftigt, aber falls ich was finde, lass ich es dich wissen ...

@*exa, *Kommt drauf an, die Capelight MediaBooks sind richtig qualitativ gestaltet und produziert.

300 ist sowieso nen ugly dt. Neuauflagen Collectors Book um zusätzlich Kohle zu scheffeln wie all die Warner Premium Books ^^

Mein schönstes Collectors Book ist das US Elvis on Tour, geprägter Schriftzug und nen schöner Holo-Effekt drauf.


----------



## mixxed_up (10. Juni 2011)

Es sind Screenshotvergleiche zur Extended Edition von Der Herr der Ringe - Die Gefährten aufgetaucht! Der hatte ja besonderen Anlass zur Kritik gegeben, was die Bildqualität angeht.

http://www.zehnachtzig.de/2011/06/s...ge-kinofassung-vs-extended-cut-blu-ray-discs/

Dort sieht man, dass sich die Qualität radikal verbessert hat. Da freut man sich doch gleich doppelt. 

Leider haben manche Szenen jetzt einen leichten Grünstich, aber man ist ja Rot und Gelbstich schon von den Kinoversionen gewöhnt, von daher nicht schlimm.


----------



## slayerdaniel (11. Juni 2011)

Die neue Quali ist wirklich noch mal n richtiger Sprung. Kein Wunder, dass die BR mitlerweile schon verramscht werden. Warum nicht von Anfang an so...
Ich werde noch auf einen ersten Preisnachlass für die HdR EE auf Blu Ray warten. Vllt sollten wir den Threrad umbennen in Sammlungs + Diskussionthread ^^


----------



## Carl (14. Juni 2011)

4. Flags of our Fathers Steelbook


----------



## JimPanske (15. Juni 2011)

Auch mal wieder was neues:

458. Platoon
459. In meinem Himmel
460. Ich weiss was du letzten Sommer getan hast
461. Apocalypse Now - Full Disclosure Deluxe Edition (Digipack)


----------



## mixxed_up (15. Juni 2011)

Man, die Vorfreude auf HdR Extended steigt. Im Blu-ray.com Forum sind viele Screenshots aufgetaucht:

Blu-ray Forum - View Single Post - Lord of the Rings: Extended Editions June 28 - Pre-Order Up

Hier Bilder von der Box:

Blu-ray Forum - View Single Post - Lord of the Rings: Extended Editions June 28 - Pre-Order Up

Erstes Review:

http://www.thedigitalbits.com/reviewshd/bdreviews061411.html

Und der Trailer unten ... das alles lässt mich beinahe verrückt werden vor ungedult.  

Der Herr der Ringe Extended Edition mit sehr guter Bild und vorallem Ton Qualität (DTS-HD MA 6.1!!!), das verweigern der Kinoversion hat sich also endlich gelohnt!



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hIOTG0RfOc


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Juni 2011)

Sone Schei*e! 

Gerade gestern habe ich mir alle 3 Filme als Steelbook von Amazon gekauft und heute kamen sie an, da sehe ich dein Trailer  


Egal, ich kenne die Extended Version. 

Hier meine Sammlung (die Tage kommen noch Eagle Eye, Casino Royal und Transformers 1 dazu, ausm Luxx )


----------



## Menthe (15. Juni 2011)

Das die Extended dieses Jahr kommt ist mindestens seit April bekannt


----------



## Otep (15. Juni 2011)

Otep schrieb:


> Adriano Celentano Collection
> Avatar
> Bube, Dame, König, Gras
> Coraline
> ...



X-Men
X.Men II
X-Men Der letzte Wiederstand


----------



## mixxed_up (15. Juni 2011)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Sone Schei*e!
> 
> Gerade gestern habe ich mir alle 3 Filme als Steelbook von Amazon gekauft und heute kamen sie an, da sehe ich dein Trailer
> 
> ...


 
Etwa die Box? Du hast jetzt aber nicht wirklich 50 - 70 € für die alten Kinoversionen mit schlechtem Ton und grottiger Bildqualität in Teil 1 gekauft, die sehr wenig Bonusmaterial haben?!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Juni 2011)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Etwa die Box? Du hast jetzt aber nicht wirklich 50 - 70 € für die alten Kinoversionen mit schlechtem Ton und grottiger Bildqualität in Teil 1 gekauft, die sehr wenig Bonusmaterial haben ausgegeben?!


 
Nein keine Box. 

Die hier: 

Der Herr der Ringe - Die zwei Türme Wende Steelbook - exklusiv bei Amazon.de Blu-ray: Amazon.de: Elijah Wood, Ian McKellen, Liv Tyler, Orlando Bloom, Viggo Mortensen, Christopher Lee, Peter Jackson: DVD & Blu-ray

Gehen vom Preis  

Und Bonusmaterial brauche ich nicht, habe ich noch nie angeguckt


----------



## mixxed_up (15. Juni 2011)

Das sind immer noch 50 €. 

Ich würde sie an deiner Stelle zurückschicken, ist wirklich besser. 

Ton ist ne Frechheit, Bild von Teil 1 ebenfalls ... und es sind nur die Kinoversionen. 

Jetzt kurz vor Release der Extended Edition die Kinoversionen zu kaufen ist Wahnsinn. 

Warum Silber wenn man auch Gold haben kann?

Release der Extended Box ist am 1. Juli. Also in ca. 2 1/2 Wochen.


----------



## RapToX (15. Juni 2011)

argh, ich brauch endlich wieder nen gescheiten monitor, damit ich wieder filme gucken kann 
hab noch so viele ungesehene filme hier rumliegen und jetzt kommt bald noch die hdr-box dazu...


----------



## Flotter Geist (15. Juni 2011)

53. Fluch der Karibik 1


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Juni 2011)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Das sind immer noch 50 €.
> 
> Ich würde sie an deiner Stelle zurückschicken, ist wirklich besser.
> 
> ...




Ne behalte ich. Bin da nicht zu anspruchsvoll. Besser als die DVD-Version kann sie ja nur sein, und die hätte mir auch gereicht. Wollte HDR schon lange haben. Außerdem sehen die Steelbooks wirklich gut aus


----------



## exa (15. Juni 2011)

@ mixxed up

danke für die Info, habe hier die SEEs der DVDs und emfinde auch die neue Box als würdigen Nachfolger, vor allem wegen dem neuen Zusatzmaterial und der guten Quali.

finde die DVD Box allerdings schöner gemacht...


----------



## Carl (16. Juni 2011)

5. Zombieland Steelbook
6. Shooter Steelbook
7. John Rambo Steelbook


----------



## slayerdaniel (16. Juni 2011)

21. Saving Private Ryan


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Juni 2011)

Bei mir sind neu dazugekommen "22 Bullets" und "Dickste Freunde"


----------



## Flotter Geist (16. Juni 2011)

54.Texas Chainsaw Massacre (1974)


----------



## JimPanske (16. Juni 2011)

"22 Bullets" ist ziemlich gut, kann ich nur empfehlen... "Dicke Freunde" ist aber mehr Beziehungs-Drama als Komödie, daher eher weniger.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Juni 2011)

Jap 22 Bullets ist wirklich gut. Aber ich finde ja eh jean reno ist ein Klasse Schauspieler der mir überaus sympathisch ist  

Dickste Freunde habe ich auch nur gekauft weil Kevin James mitspielt (Mein Lieblingsschauspieler, bin ein King of Queens Junkie ).


----------



## slayerdaniel (17. Juni 2011)

In Kinofilmen finde ich Kevin James allerdings nur mäßig lustig.
Gut fand ich Chuck & Larry, die andern wie Kaufhauscop, Kindsköpfe etc waren nur mäßig lustig


----------



## JimPanske (17. Juni 2011)

Hitch war der beste Film mit Kevin James mMn.

EDIT:

So, kam wieder allerhand mit der Post ^^

462. Three Kings (IT Import)
463. Supernatural Staffel 1
464. Black Swan


----------



## Carl (18. Juni 2011)

8. 300 Steelbook


----------



## Xion4 (18. Juni 2011)

JimPanske schrieb:


> Hitch war der beste Film mit Kevin James mMn.
> 
> EDIT:


 
Signed.


----------



## mixxed_up (18. Juni 2011)

Unboxing der HdR EEs:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1KCxXeqHfa0

*freu*


----------



## JimPanske (19. Juni 2011)

Sieht ganz nett aus, durch die Amarays wurd das Gesamtbild aber wieder verkackt, aber werds mir eh nicht zulegen, HdR trifft ganz und garnicht meinen Geschmack.


----------



## Meat Boy (19. Juni 2011)

Neu hinzugekommen sind bei mir beide Transformers Teile, Watchmen - Die Wächter und Kung Fu Panda.


----------



## mixxed_up (19. Juni 2011)

Neue Vorbestellungen:


World Invasion: Battle Los Angeles [Steelbook]
Paul - Ein Alien auf der Flucht - Limited Edition [Steelbook]
Alice im Wunderland [2010] - Steelbook Edition


----------



## exa (22. Juni 2011)

JimPanske schrieb:


> Sieht ganz nett aus, durch die Amarays wurd das Gesamtbild aber wieder verkackt


 
genau das, da waren die DVDs wesentlich hübscher verpackt


----------



## JimPanske (27. Juni 2011)

Karate Kid 1&2 (Edition Collector) (FR Import)
- 465. Krate Kid 1
- 466. Karate Kid 2
467. Das große Krabbeln
468. Die Unglaublichen


----------



## mixxed_up (27. Juni 2011)

18. Transformers
19. Transformers - Die Rache


----------



## Portvv (29. Juni 2011)

Jetzt dürfte dir die Freude vergehen 

YouTube - ‪LOTR - Green Cast Comparison (Extended Left vs Theatrical Right)‬‏


----------



## mixxed_up (29. Juni 2011)

Nö, ich weiß schon lange davon. Mir gefällt die neue Farbgebung.


----------



## JimPanske (29. Juni 2011)

Ist doch gut so, die alte Auflage ist doch einfach nur extrem matt und kontrastarm, so war das ganz bestimmt nicht gewollt! 
Das selbe Spiel gabs bereits bei Gangs Of New York und Der Soldat James Ryan.


----------



## mixxed_up (29. Juni 2011)

Trotz einiger Ton-Probleme werde ich meine Box - die morgen ankommt, behalten. Ich behalte sie bis zur Rückrufaktion und mal gucken.


----------



## Portvv (29. Juni 2011)

JimPanske schrieb:


> Ist doch gut so, die alte Auflage ist doch einfach nur extrem matt und kontrastarm, so war das ganz bestimmt nicht gewollt!
> Das selbe Spiel gabs bereits bei Gangs Of New York und Der Soldat James Ryan.



am kontrast hat sich doch garnichts geändert bei der extended edition , lediglich hat der 1.Teil einen grün stich und der 3. Teil mit ansynchronen ton zu kämpfen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. Juni 2011)

Hm, da kann ich ja doch ganz zufrieden mit meiner "non-extended" sein  

Der Grüne Farbstich ist echt übel und garnicht schön anzusehen.


----------



## JimPanske (29. Juni 2011)

Wenn ich mir diese Screenshot Vergleiche hier anschaue, seh ich auch mehr Kontrast und nicht nur den Grünstich (Stilmittel)

The Lord Of The Rings: Followship Of The Ring : Screenshot Comparison
The Lord Of The Rings: Followship Of The Ring : Screenshot Comparison
The Lord Of The Rings: Followship Of The Ring : Screenshot Comparison
The Lord Of The Rings: Followship Of The Ring : Screenshot Comparison
The Lord Of The Rings: Followship Of The Ring : Screenshot Comparison
The Lord Of The Rings: Followship Of The Ring : Screenshot Comparison
The Lord Of The Rings - The Fellowship Of The Ring : Screenshot Comparison
The Lord Of The Rings - The Fellowship Of The Ring : Screenshot Comparison
The Lord Of The Rings - The Fellowship Of The Ring : Screenshot Comparison

Keine Ahnung was ihr gg. den Grünstich habt, aber mir solls egal sein, sind eh nicht meine Filme


----------



## JimPanske (30. Juni 2011)

Warner-Stellungnahme zum "Herr der Ringe"-Soundproblem und die daraus resultierenden Optionen - Blu-ray News


----------



## Portvv (30. Juni 2011)

JimPanske schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was ihr gg. den Grünstich habt, aber mir solls egal sein, sind eh nicht meine Filme



Die Farben wirken einfach unnatürlich , im vergleich zur non extended edition, das hat nicht viel mit stilmittel zu tun , so sehe ich das.

Nr.70 : Drive Angry


----------



## JimPanske (30. Juni 2011)

Das ist (ein) Film(kunst) und keine Dokumentation. 
Der Soldat James Ryan wurde auch jahrelang im falschen Farbstil vertrieben bis die Blu-ray erschien. 

Drive Angry fand ich übelst schlecht ab der zweiten Hälfte -.-° ... die Thematik war einfach nur Mist.

Heute neu:

469. True Grit Steelbook // gehört für mich dank der Prägung zu den schönsten dt. Steelbooks


----------



## mixxed_up (30. Juni 2011)

So, hab jetzt die HdR Box hier. Sieht wirklich klasse aus, trotz Amarays! Da ist auch nirgendwo ein FSK Zeichen drauf, weder auf der Box noch auf einer der Amarays. 

Berichtet wurde vom Grünstich über eine Tonhöhenanpassung beim deutschen Ton bis zu asynchronität auf Disc 2 von Teil 3.

Grünstich konnte ich beim besten Willen nicht feststellen. Das Bild sieht durchweg besser aus als bei der Kinoversion.

Die deutsche Synchro hört sich zwar etwas "dunkler" an als die Englische, das ist aber nicht störend und man gewöhnt sich sofort daran, sodass man da keinen Makel wird festellen können.

Die 15 Sekunden asynchronität sind aber vorhanden, und das ist in meinen Augen das einzige Problem, wenn auch kein sehr großes.

Daher werde ich warten, bis der Fehler behoben ist und dann nur die Blu-rays zu Warner schicken. Die werden dann ausgetauscht und alles ist in Ordnung.


----------



## Flotter Geist (2. Juli 2011)

Nr 5x :Iron Man 2


----------



## Menthe (3. Juli 2011)

49: True Grit Steelbook

(Und zwecks HdR SEE, nix Grünstich )


----------



## JimPanske (4. Juli 2011)

470. The Outlaw Josey Wales Collectors Book (CA Import)


----------



## Niza (7. Juli 2011)

Avatar (Extendet Blu-Ray Collectors Edition)

2012

Iron Man 2


----------



## watercooled (7. Juli 2011)

Die Simpsons... Das war's auch schon


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Juli 2011)

76. Bulletproof
77. Der längste Tag
78. The Green Hornet


----------



## JimPanske (8. Juli 2011)

Alien Anthology (US Import)
- 471. Alien
- 472. Alien 2
- 473. Alien 3
- 474. Alien 4

Die wohl beste Alien Box die es zur Zeit auf Blu-ray gibt! Total  stabiles DigiBook mit Schuber das übersäht ist mit Hologramm-Effekten.


----------



## mixxed_up (11. Juli 2011)

18. Der Herr der Ringe - Die Gefährten [Extended Edition]
19. Der Herr der Ringe - Die zwei Türme [Extended Edition]
20. Der Herr der Ringe - Die Rückkehr des Königs [Extended Edition]
21. Einer kam durch


----------



## JimPanske (12. Juli 2011)

475. Matrix (Premium Collection)


----------



## exa (12. Juli 2011)

> 1. *Illuminati* Extended Limited Collectors Edition
> 2. *300* Complete Experience
> 3. *Green Mile*
> 4. *Batman the Dark Knight* 2-Disk Special Edition
> ...



neu bei mir:

22. *Knight and Day* Extended Cut inkl. DVD


Für 5 inkl. Versand kann man ja nicht anders als zuschlagen


----------



## JimPanske (12. Juli 2011)

Also ich hab mir Knight & Day trotz der 5€ nicht zugelegt, weil ich den nicht sonderlich gut fand ^^


----------



## Portvv (12. Juli 2011)

71. Blade Runner Premium Collection Edition
72. Das Gesetz der Ehre


----------



## Portvv (15. Juli 2011)

73. The Green Hornet
74. Meine erfundene Frau

Zu nummer 74. wirklich lustiger film , der eine atemberaubende Bildqualität hat, auf meine philips tv ist ein hd demo film aufgespielt , der zeigt wie ein referenz hd film aussehen soll , und genauso genial ist die bildqualität von " meiner erfunden frau" dicke 10/10 Punkte


----------



## mixxed_up (15. Juli 2011)

22. Krieg der Welten
23. Pandorum

Geilste Filme.


----------



## JimPanske (19. Juli 2011)

476. Payback
477. Die Chroniken von Naria: Der König von Narnia


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Juli 2011)

79. Gullivers Reisen


----------



## JimPanske (20. Juli 2011)

478. Slumdog Millionär


----------



## Carl (20. Juli 2011)

9.   Inglourious Basterds Steelbook
10. Cloverfield Steelbook
11. Letters from Iwo Jima Steelbook
12. District 9 Steelbook


----------



## JimPanske (21. Juli 2011)

479. Der Nebel (Steelbook)


----------



## Flotter Geist (21. Juli 2011)

5x.John Carpenders The Fog


----------



## JimPanske (22. Juli 2011)

*Heue neu:*

480. Wolkig mit Aussicht auf Fleischbällchen
481. Harry Brown
482. The Man from Nowhere


----------



## RapToX (22. Juli 2011)

guckst du die filme eigentlich auch mal oder kaufst du die nur?


----------



## JimPanske (23. Juli 2011)

Ich gucke sie natürlich auch, aber wenn mir ständig so Extremangebote unter die Finger kommen, schlag ich zu 

483. Mrs. Doubtfire (Blu-ray)
484. Herafter (Blu-ray)


----------



## orca113 (23. Juli 2011)

Wat? Du hast 484 Blu Rays?


----------



## RapToX (23. Juli 2011)

JimPanske schrieb:


> Ich gucke sie natürlich auch, aber wenn mir ständig so Extremangebote unter die Finger kommen, schlag ich zu


 ja, kann ich verstehen 
aber wenn ich überlege, wie lange es bei mir immer dauert, bis ich einen film bzw. die ganzen extras geschaut habe... da bin ich schonmal ein paar tage beschäftigt


----------



## JimPanske (23. Juli 2011)

@orca26, ja, habe ich 

@RapToX, die Extras schau ich mir eher selten an, in erster Linie gehts um den Film, wenn ich danach aber noch Zeit u. Lust auf Bonusmaterial habe wird das natürlich geschaut ^^


----------



## JimPanske (26. Juli 2011)

Wer die " Der Pate Trilogie " noch benötigt und auf einen Angebotspreis wartet, kann diese aktuell in England bei TheHut ordern.

The Godfather Trilogy [Coppola Restoration] Blu-ray | TheHut.com

Die Box besitzt dt. Ton (Quelle: THE GODFATHER TRILOGY (UK IMPORT) BLU-RAY - Film-Details)

Zusätzlich gibt es noch einen 10% Gutschein, womit man auf einen Endpreis von ~18,18€ (versandkostenfrei) kommt. Bezahlen kann man unter anderem per PayPal.


----------



## worshipper (27. Juli 2011)

keine Einzige daheim... dafür die Videothek um die Ecke.


----------



## Flotter Geist (29. Juli 2011)

Harry Potter 1-6


----------



## DeadlyTear (31. Juli 2011)

10-12: X-Men Trilogy


----------



## Portvv (31. Juli 2011)

75. Hooligans (UK Import)
76. Das geheime Fenster (UK Import)


----------



## JimPanske (1. August 2011)

Bei mir heute neu:

485. Sucker Punch Steelbook


----------



## Flotter Geist (1. August 2011)

59.Payback
60.Rock N Rolla


----------



## mixxed_up (2. August 2011)

Soeben kamen die Austauschdiscs von "Der Herr der Ringe". Alles Paletti jetzt, Ton hört sich viel besser an und die Asynchronität ist auch weg. Neue Digital Copys liegen ebenfalls bei. Danke Warner!


----------



## DeadlyTear (2. August 2011)

Also kann man wohl auch davon ausgehen, dass die Boxen, die jetzt im handel erhältlich sind auch so langsam die überarbeitete Fassung sein dürfte, oder?


----------



## exa (2. August 2011)

jap kann man


----------



## DeadSpace (2. August 2011)

The Hills have Eyes, Alien vs. Predator 1, Alien vs. Predator 2


----------



## Portvv (3. August 2011)

DeadSpace schrieb:


> The Hills have Eyes



genialer Film , der trotz seiners alters für mich nicht an spannung verloren hat


----------



## JimPanske (3. August 2011)

486. Monsters Steelbook


----------



## Xion4 (7. August 2011)

Der Pate Triology aus UK.


----------



## NCphalon (8. August 2011)

1. R.E.D.
2. From Paris with Love

Un ich bin am überlegen mir die 1. Staffel Fringe zu holn...


----------



## Flotter Geist (8. August 2011)

Zurück in die Zukunft 1-3


----------



## Portvv (9. August 2011)

Heute dazu gekommen:

77. From Hell

78. Boyzn n the Hood


----------



## JimPanske (12. August 2011)

Hab mir Boyz n da Hood letztens nach paar Jahren wieder angeschaut, aber finde ihn nicht mehr so ansprechend wie früher ... wie sich das Wahrnehmen doch verändert

Heute neu:

487. Meine erfundene Frau


----------



## Portvv (12. August 2011)

Finde Boyz n the hood immer noch gut , so alle halbe jahre kann ich den gucken, was sagst du zu " Meine erfundene Frau" mit einer der besten Komödien der letzten jahre meiner Meinung nach.

Heute neu:

79. Tucker and Dale vs. Evil


----------



## JimPanske (12. August 2011)

"Meine erfundene Frau" fand und finde ich absolut klasse, hab ihn ja im Kino gesehen und mir nun die endlich die Scheibe zugelegt, von privat für 2€ ganz nebenbei


----------



## Portvv (12. August 2011)

Was ein schnäppchen  Dolphi Rules


----------



## JimPanske (13. August 2011)

Allerdings 

Heut neu:

488. Operation Walküre


----------



## Flotter Geist (16. August 2011)

Harry Potter 7 Teil1 9,90€


----------



## JimPanske (17. August 2011)

> Sehr geehrte Kundin, sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> auf diesem Wege möchten wir Sie darüber informieren, dass die deutsche  Tonspur bei der Blu-ray Disc des Extended Cuts von Sucker Punch ein  leichtes Störgeräusch aufweist. Dies betrifft lediglich die Disc mit dem  Extended Cut, die Disc mit der Kinofassung ist hiervon nicht betroffen.
> 
> ...



Quelle: Sucker Punch Extended Cut Information


----------



## Otep (18. August 2011)

Otep schrieb:
			
		

> Avatar
> Bube, Dame, König, Gras
> Coraline
> Corbse Bride
> ...



Band of Brothers
X Men Origins Wolverine
300
30 Days of Night


----------



## Portvv (19. August 2011)

Heute neu:

80. The Expendables Steelbook

81. Kampf der Titanen

82. American History X


----------



## Patze (20. August 2011)

Wildes China ungekürzte Fassung - 2 Blu-ray Discs Blu-ray: Amazon.de: DVD & Blu-ray

Home [Blu-ray]: Amazon.de: Yann Arthus-Bertrand: DVD & Blu-ray

http://www.amazon.de/David-Gilmour-Remember-Blu-ray-Special

http://www.amazon.de/Strat-Pack-Anniversary-Stratocaster-Blu-ray


----------



## Portvv (21. August 2011)

83. the Social Network SP Edition


----------



## Menthe (22. August 2011)

54. The Big Lebowski (Mediabook, UK Import)
55. Oceans Twelve
56. Oceans Thirteen


----------



## JimPanske (25. August 2011)

489. The Crow Steelbook

Bei 8,90€ konnte ich nicht widerstehen ...


----------



## SOADTony (26. August 2011)

1. - 6. Harry Potter 1-6 Amazon Exklusiv
7. 300
8. Stichtag
9. Inception
10. The Simpsons Movie
11. I am Legend
12. Hangover
13. Hot Fuzz
14. Wolkig mit Aussicht auf Fleischbällchen

Das warn erstmal alle ;D


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (27. August 2011)

Heute bei MM gewesen und richtig eingekauft, da waren super schnäpchen bei:

1. Stirb Langsam Quadriology (29€!!!)
2. Ip Man Triologie im Stoff-Cover (sieht sau geil aus für 19,90€!!!)
3. The Exoendables (Steelbook limited special Edition 8,9€)
4. 300 (8,9€)

5. Inception


----------



## xX jens Xx (1. September 2011)

Hab nun endlich auch ne kleine Sammlung 

1. Männertrip 2-Disc Party Edition
2. Walking Tall - Auf eigene Faust
3. Bulletproof - Kugelsicher
4. Iron Man 2
5. Smonkin'Aces
6. Mensch,Dave!
7. James Bond Casino Royale
8. Fast&Furious 5 (Kam sogar schon gestern  )


----------



## Portvv (1. September 2011)

Neu bei mir sind.

84. national Security
85-88. Die hard quadrilogy

wie gewohnt liefert sony bei national security ein erstklassiges hd bild ab, zwar nicht referenz aber weit über so manchen blu´s


----------



## Menthe (1. September 2011)

57. The Kings Speech


----------



## Xion4 (3. September 2011)

Fast Five Collectors Edition


----------



## JimPanske (4. September 2011)

Das tolle " The Big Lebowski (Collectors Book) " *inkl. dt. Ton* gibts bei Zavvi wieder für 9,95 Pfund, was ca 12,50 inkl. Versand wären *thumbsup*

http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/4804/p1010470mr.jpg

The Big Lebowski (Blu-Ray and Digital Copy) Blu-ray | Zavvi.com


----------



## DeadlyTear (5. September 2011)

13. - 15. Herr der Ringe Extendet Edition Box


----------



## JimPanske (5. September 2011)

490. Scarface (Steelbook)


----------



## Hydroxid (5. September 2011)

1. Jackass 3D (US Version, Uncut)
2. The Social Network
3. Die Alien Trilogie


----------



## Portvv (5. September 2011)

gerad geholt 

89. Meine Braut ihr Vater und Ich
90. Buried - Lebendig begraben Special edition


@ radeon5670 : es heisst einfach nur Social Network ohne "the"


----------



## Menthe (5. September 2011)

@Portvv

Es heißt sehr wohl "the social network"


----------



## JimPanske (5. September 2011)

Menthe schrieb:


> @Portvv
> 
> Es heißt sehr wohl "the social network"


 
Richtig!


----------



## JimPanske (8. September 2011)

Neue neu: 

491. 22 Bullets


----------



## exa (8. September 2011)

nicht mehr viel bis zur magischen 500^^


----------



## JimPanske (8. September 2011)

Das stimmt wohl  dürfte "demnächst" geknackt sein ^^


----------



## LiquidCenTi (9. September 2011)

Bis jetzt nur Tron.
Kennt jemand einen Kostenlosen Blu Ray Player (Programm) für den Pc?


----------



## DeadlyTear (9. September 2011)

Paul-Leonard schrieb:


> Kennt jemand einen Kostenlosen Blu Ray Player (Programm) für den Pc?



Soetwas wirst du auf legalem Weg nicht finden, da hinter den BD's doch erheblich kostspielige Lizenzen stecken.


----------



## JimPanske (9. September 2011)

VideoLan 1.2 "soll" Blu-rays abspielen können, wann diese erscheint kA, die aktuelle Build ist 1.1.11 ...


----------



## Menthe (9. September 2011)

58. Scarface Steelbook Uncut


----------



## JimPanske (16. September 2011)

492. The Big Lebowski (Collectors Book) (UK Import)


----------



## Xion4 (16. September 2011)

JimPanske schrieb:


> 492. The Big Lebowski (Collectors Book) (UK Import)


 
Dito 

Der Plan
Paul, ein Alien auf der Flucht
Männeherzen


----------



## Menthe (16. September 2011)

59. Star Wars Hexalogie


----------



## Portvv (17. September 2011)

Heute neu:

91-96. Star Wars I-VI Collectors Edition 

Also habe mir vorhin episode 3 die rache der sith angeguckt , das Bild wirkt nur bei closeups detailreich , viele szenen wirken unscharf, aber was man noch besser sieht wieviel wirkloich nmit dem computer animiert ist, teils wirken die figuren wie fremdkörper in der szene, teils find ich auch gibt es hässliche bodentexturen , die könnten aus irgendeinem computerspiel sein , da hatte ich mir etwas mehr versprochen , dennoch tolle filme


----------



## Darkknightrippper (17. September 2011)

Da ich mein Blu-Ray Combo-Laufwerk erst seit zwei Wochen habe, besitze ich erst Resident Evil Degeneration (Steelbook Edition) und Shoot'Em Up.


----------



## Mater Bate (17. September 2011)

HDR 1-3
Matrix1-3
plante erde
unsere erde
wolverine
hulk
batman
into the wild 
inglourius basterds
watchmen
.....war mir zu blöd sind insgesammt 73 Blu Rays!


----------



## Templar (18. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen.
Hier ist meine Filmliste hinterlegt. BluLife - Blu-ray Community, Freunde, Filme und mehr


----------



## SOADTony (18. September 2011)

Eine neue Scheibe:

15.Paul, ein Alien auf der Flucht


----------



## JimPanske (20. September 2011)

493. Auftrag Rache
494. Erbarmungslos
495. Der Adler der neunten Legion (Steelbook)


----------



## DeadlyTear (20. September 2011)

JimPanske schrieb:


> 493. Auftrag Rache
> 494. Erbarmungslos
> 495. Der Adler der neunten Legion (Steelbook)



Da sind es nur noch 5 zur Magischen 500


----------



## JimPanske (20. September 2011)

Jap und 4 neue sind bereits " auf dem Weg "


----------



## DeadlyTear (20. September 2011)

Und hast du schon etwas in Sicht, was die Nr. 500 werden soll? Irgendwas besonderes?


----------



## JimPanske (20. September 2011)

Läuft wohl auf " Der König der Löwen " hinaus, der Lieblingsfilm meiner Kindheit ^^ ...es sei denn mir kommt ein andrer Film im Angebot dazwischen, wie so oft. 

Die nächsten 4 werden zumindest folgende sein: Thor (MM Super-Set mit Steelbook u. Helm), Scarface Steelcase (AU Import), The Lion King (BestBuy MetalBox - Leercase) (US Import), Fast & Furious 5 (Steelbook) (NL Import)


----------



## exa (21. September 2011)

> 1. *Illuminati* Extended Limited Collectors Edition
> 2. *300* Complete Experience
> 3. *Green Mile*
> 4. *Batman the Dark Knight* 2-Disk Special Edition
> ...



23. *Apollo 13*
24. *Buried* Special Edition
25. *Das Schweigen der Lämmer*
26. *Interview mit einem Vampir*

Beim Amazon Angebot "4 für 30 Euro" abgeräumt...


----------



## Oromus (21. September 2011)

1. Illuminati Extended Version
2. Star Wars The Complete Saga
3. Batman Dark Knight
4. Robin Hood - König der Diebe
5. Zurück in die Zukunft I - III
6. Fringe Staffel 1
7. The Da Vinci Code - Sakrileg (Extended Version)
8. Robin Hood (Director`s Cut & Original-Kinofassung) [Director's Cut]
9. Ocean's 13
10. I am Legend
11. James Bond - Ein Quantum Trost
12. Black Swan
13. SAW IV
14. Final Destination 4
15. Wolverine
16. The Expendables
17. Operation Walküre
18. Indiana Jones und das Königreich des Kristallschädels 
19. Twilight Reihe (von meiner Frau)
20. 
to be continued....

Und viele Filme kaufe ich mir garnicht.
1. Weil ich den Film schon auf DVD habe und
2. ich mir viele Filme bei Sky aufnehmen kann


----------



## mixxed_up (21. September 2011)

27. Pirates of the Caribbean - Fremde Gezeiten [3D Version mit Schuber]

Das Cover zeigt einen Totenkopf als 3D Wackelbild, echt Klasse. Bild ist auch sehr gut und detailliert.


----------



## JimPanske (21. September 2011)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> 27. Pirates of the Caribbean - Fremde Gezeiten [3D Version mit Schuber]
> 
> Das Cover zeigt einen Totenkopf als 3D Wackelbild, echt Klasse. Bild ist auch sehr gut und detailliert.


 
Bilder bitte


----------



## mixxed_up (21. September 2011)

Ist in Arbeit, paar minütchen noch. 

EDIT: Hier bitte. 

Das weiße Band auf dem ersten Bild ist eine Reflektion vom Kamerablitz, gehört nicht zum Produkt.

FSK Logo auf dem Schuber war aufgeklebt (was prinzipiell löblich ist), aber auf dem Cover dann fest drauf. -___-


----------



## exa (21. September 2011)

ohne wendecover?


----------



## mixxed_up (21. September 2011)

Disney nutzt grundsätzlich keine Wendecover. Der Aufkleber auf dem Schuber war wohl schon eine kleine Premiere. Bis jetzt war der Flatschen immer auf Schuber und Cover.


----------



## exa (21. September 2011)

hatte bisher halt noch keine Disney BD...


----------



## exa (26. September 2011)

> 1. *Illuminati* Extended Limited Collectors Edition
> 2. *300* Complete Experience
> 3. *Green Mile*
> 4. *Batman the Dark Knight* 2-Disk Special Edition
> ...



27. *Der Pianist*
28. *Fanboys*
29. *Rendezvous mit Joe Black*
30. *Roter Drache*
31. *Sleepers*
32. *The Fall*

2x die Aktion "3 für 20 Euro" genutzt, und schon wieder winkt ne neue Aktion mit guten Titeln "3 für 21 Euro"... mal sehn^^


----------



## Menthe (29. September 2011)

60. Bourne Collection
61. i Robot


----------



## SOADTony (30. September 2011)

gerade neu Errungen:

16. Shaun of the Dead
17. Dawn of the Dead

bei jeweils 5.90 € konnte ich nicht nein sagen ;D


----------



## JimPanske (1. Oktober 2011)

496. Fluch der Karibik 4
497. Lion King (MetalBox) (BestBuy Exclusive) (US Import)
498. The Road
499. Thor (Super-Set/Steelbook + Helm) (Media Markt Exclusive) 
500. Scarface (Steelcase) (AU Import)
501. Fast & Furious 5 (Steelbook) (NL Import)

Die 500 sind geknackt


----------



## SOADTony (1. Oktober 2011)

gerade angekommen

18. Shutter Island


----------



## RapToX (8. Oktober 2011)

da es zu meinen letzten einkäufen kein update gab, hier nochmal die komplettübersicht 

28 weeks later
30 days of night
2012 (steelbook)
alien anthology
american gangster (extended edition)
avatar (extended collectors edition)
black hawk down (steelbook)
braveheart (limited cinedition)
colleteral damage (steelbook)
das fünfte element (steelbook)
dawn of the dead
dead snow
der herr der ringe trilogie (extended edition mit ring)
district 9 (steelbook)
event horizon (special collectors edition steelbook)
flags of our fathers
from paris with love (steelbook)
ghostrider (steelbook)
gran torino (steelbook)
hellboy (steelbook)
jarhead
judge dredd (steelbook)
königreich der himmel (limited cinedition)
land of the dead (steelbook)
machete (limited editon figurine giftset)
operation: kingdom
the dark knight (steelbook)
the pacific


----------



## JimPanske (14. Oktober 2011)

Heute neu:

502. Der Teufel trägt Prada
503. Ohne Limit
504. Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod (Steelbook)


----------



## JimPanske (18. Oktober 2011)

505. Apocalypse Now (Steelcase) (AU Import)


----------



## SOADTony (20. Oktober 2011)

heute neu 

19. inglourious basterds
20. zweiohrküken

endlich mal wieder rund


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Oktober 2011)

So nach längerer Abstinenz ( Kohle wurde anderweitig gebraucht ) mal wieder ein Update

80. Meine Frau, unsere Kinder und ich
81. Kokowääh
82. Fünf Minarette in New York
83. Game of Death
84. Der letzte Tempelritter
85. The Tourist
86. Megamind
87. Yogi Bär
88. Ich, einfach Unverbesserlich
89. Stichtag
90. Saw VII
91. Resident Evil - Afterlife


----------



## exa (20. Oktober 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> 84. Der letzte Tempelritter


 
Gott sei Dank hab ich den nicht gekauft, sondern erst mal ausgeliehen...


----------



## JimPanske (20. Oktober 2011)

506. Cars 2 (MetalBox) (BestBuy Exclusive) (US Import)


----------



## _PeG_ (20. Oktober 2011)

1. scarface
2. 300
3. shining
4. gamer
5. from paris with love
6. the expendables
7. dawn of the dead
8. a nightmare on elm street
9. bad lieutanent
10. american history x


----------



## JimPanske (21. Oktober 2011)

Frisch ausn USA 

507. Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides (MetalBox) (BestBuy Exclusive) (US Import)


----------



## Flotter Geist (21. Oktober 2011)

8x.Hangover
8x.Blues Brothers


----------



## JimPanske (22. Oktober 2011)

...und schon wieder was neues O.o - dieser Monat macht mich echt arm ^^

 Sehr geiler Pappschuber mit tollem Metallikeffekt!

 508. Moon (2-Disc Special Edition)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiquidCenTi (22. Oktober 2011)

Heute sind Kampf der Titanen und Palham 123 dazugekommen.


----------



## JimPanske (25. Oktober 2011)

509. - 511. Jurassic Park Ultimate Trilogy (Jumbo-Steelbook) (Media Markt Exclusive)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flotter Geist (26. Oktober 2011)

8x.Star Wars Complete Edition


----------



## _PeG_ (27. Oktober 2011)

11. interview mit einem vampir
12. shooter
13. inglorious bastards
14. the book of eli


----------



## pibels94 (27. Oktober 2011)

1. Der Herr der Ringe - Die Rückkehr des Königs
2. The International
3. Jhonny English
4. Underworld
5. Underworld Evolution
6. Underworld - Aufstand der Lykaner

to be continued...


----------



## DeadlyTear (30. Oktober 2011)

16-18. Zurück in die Zukunft Trilogie
19+20. The Descent 1+2
21. Kick-Ass
22. Lottergeist Beetlejuice
23. Transformers Special Edition
24. Transformers - Die Rache Special Edition
25. Skyline
26. The Big Lebowski
27. Silent Hill


----------



## pibels94 (31. Oktober 2011)

> 24. Transformers die rasche special edition


 

sehr gut


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. November 2011)

So kleines Update:
92. Takers
93. 13
94. The International
95. Casino Royale
96. Kung Fu Panda II


----------



## JimPanske (3. November 2011)

Heute neu: 

512. Unknown Identity 
513. Einfach zu haben


----------



## _PeG_ (3. November 2011)

du hast doch nen goldesel im keller..


----------



## JimPanske (3. November 2011)

Ne, aufm Dachboden


----------



## Flotter Geist (8. November 2011)

Transformers 3 
Disneys König der Löwen mit Pappschuber


----------



## prointhegame (9. November 2011)

Das sind ja schon beeindruckende Sammlungen. Ich habe noch nicht so viele, da ich mir erst vor kurzem einen BluRay Player zugelegt habe.
Bisher habe ich mir Inception und Shutter Island gegönnt. Weitere werden definitiv folgen.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (9. November 2011)

Transformers 1+2 jeweils im Steelbook


----------



## JimPanske (9. November 2011)

Eben bekommen:

514. Scream 4 (Steelbook)


----------



## DeadlyTear (9. November 2011)

JimPanske schrieb:


> Eben bekommen:
> 
> 514. Scream 4 (Steelbook)



Und was meinst du, wie lange du noch bis zur 600 brauchst?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. November 2011)

97.) Fluch der Karibik " Fremde Gezeiten "
98.) The Mechanik
99.) Fast & Furious 5


----------



## JimPanske (9. November 2011)

DeadlyTear schrieb:


> Und was meinst du, wie lange du noch bis zur 600 brauchst?


 
Kommt drauf an wie viele Angebote mir wieder in die Finger kommen


----------



## DeadlyTear (9. November 2011)

Bei mir werden wohl am Sonntag wieder ein paar hinzu kommen..


----------



## JimPanske (10. November 2011)

Am Sonntag? Geburtstag? ^^


----------



## DeadlyTear (10. November 2011)

Nein. Da ist bei uns in der Nähe Flohmarkt, wo man verdamt günstig einkaufen kann.. 
Da hatte ich für die Herr der Ringe Box inclusive der bereinigten BluRays 55 Tacken bezahlt..


----------



## JimPanske (12. November 2011)

Na dann viel Erfolg 

Bei mir neu:

515. Der König der Löwen 3D (+2D) (Im Schuber)
516. Bambi (Blu-ray+DVD)  (Im Schuber)


----------



## 1975jassi (12. November 2011)

The Dark Knight
28 Weeks Later
300 
Hellboy 2
Stirb langsam 4.0
Saw 5


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (12. November 2011)

Das ist einfach 
Alien VS Predator


----------



## DeadlyTear (15. November 2011)

Heute neu:
28. Der König der Löwen - Diamond Edition


----------



## _PeG_ (17. November 2011)

15. das schweigen der lämmer
16. der exorzismus von emily rose
17. 28 weeks later
18. bube, dame, könig, gras
19. identität
20. training day


----------



## Flotter Geist (18. November 2011)

Harry Potter 7 Teil 2


----------



## _PeG_ (19. November 2011)

21. the rite
22. transformers
23. transformers 2
24. transformers 3
25. die verurteilten
26. kickass
27. r.e.d.
28. shutter island
29. watchmen
30. herr der ringe 1
31. herr der ringe 2
32. herr der ringe 3


----------



## watercooled (21. November 2011)

Bei mir siehts ganz Mau aus  

Die Simpsons
Avatar
Fluch der Karibik 4
Harry Potter 7.2


----------



## AbsolutStorm (21. November 2011)

hier mal meine Sammlung, die noch ausgebaut werden müsste 

1. Friendship!
2. Inception
3. Fast & Furious 1
4. Fast & Furious 2
5. Firewall

ja.. glaube das wars  alle Filme zu empfehlen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. November 2011)

100. Bloodrayne The third Reich 
101. Sterben will gelernt sein
102. Harry Potter und die Heiligtümer des Todes Teil 2


----------



## SOADTony (22. November 2011)

21. Avatar extended


----------



## _PeG_ (23. November 2011)

33. a-team
34. in meinem himmel
35. 13 assassins
36. der patriot
37. der adler der neunten legion


----------



## SOADTony (26. November 2011)

22. Kick Ass
23. 2012

Edit:

Gerade kam der Postbote und brachte noch den letzte Film für heute

24. Sucker Punch Extended


----------



## SOADTony (28. November 2011)

Heute im örtlichen Hit Markt 
25. Hooligans 

Für sage und schreibe 5€


----------



## _PeG_ (29. November 2011)

38. batman begins
39. batman - the dark knight
40. avatar
41. ironman 1
42. ironman 2
43. the fast and the furious
44. 2 fast 2 furious
45. the fast and the furious: tokio drift
46. fast and furious: neues modell. originalteile
47. fast and furious five

allerdings derzeit bestellt und weihnachtsgeschenke (aber stehen alle definitiv fest!!)


----------



## SOADTony (29. November 2011)

Gerade beim Amazon Cyber Monday zugeschlagen 
26-30. Fast and the Furious the complete Collection 

Normaler Preis 47,99 €
Blitzpreis 27.97 € 

Innerhalb von 3 Minuten ausverkauft.


----------



## JimPanske (2. Dezember 2011)

517. Red Scorpion (Steelbook)
518. Bambi (MetalBox) (FutureShop Exclusive) (CA Import)
519. Hangover 2 (Steelbook)


----------



## Flotter Geist (2. Dezember 2011)

Gran Torino


----------



## exa (3. Dezember 2011)

exa schrieb:


> 1. *Illuminati* Extended Limited Collectors Edition
> 2. *300* Complete Experience
> 3. *Green Mile*
> 4. *Batman the Dark Knight* 2-Disk Special Edition
> ...



33. *Fast & Furious Five* Limited Collectors Box

gerade im Amazon Adventskalender geschnappt...


----------



## SOADTony (3. Dezember 2011)

31. Hangover 2


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Dezember 2011)

103. Night Train
104. Faster
105. Largo Winch II


----------



## JimPanske (4. Dezember 2011)

exa schrieb:


> 33. *Fast & Furious Five* Limited Collectors Box
> 
> gerade im Amazon Adventskalender geschnappt...


 
Wobei die 16,97€ für die Pfennigartikel zu hoch waren, denn Fast Five kommt nochmals und der Preis wird wohl entsprechend gering sein...


----------



## exa (4. Dezember 2011)

ganz ehrlich find ich den Preis ok, weil ja auch noch die DVD dabei ist... nur für die paar Postkarten hätt ich auch keine 17 Euro hingelegt...

was für ne Edition kommt denn noch?


----------



## JimPanske (4. Dezember 2011)

Die normale kommt noch ...

Hättest dir aber zb. auch für 19,99€ (versandkostenfrei) das 3-Disc Steelbook inkl. dt. Ton in Holland bestellen können  welches ein anderes Artwork hat als das deutsche.

Hier hab ich mal Bilder von hochgeladen: http://www.bluray-disc.de/forum/blu...st-and-furious-5-steelbook-3.html#post2813527


----------



## Hai0815 (5. Dezember 2011)

Hai hou...

hier mal meine:
Filme von hai0815, Mitglied der BluLife-Community auf bluray-disc.de


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (5. Dezember 2011)

Vorgestern kam:

X-Men Collectors Edition (X-Men 1-3, X-Men Wolverine, X-Men Erste Entscheidung) in einer "X"-Box.
Sieht Goil aus


----------



## _PeG_ (5. Dezember 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Vorgestern kam:
> 
> X-Men Collectors Edition (X-Men 1-3, X-Men Wolverine, X-Men Erste Entscheidung) in einer "X"-Box.
> Sieht Goil aus


 
bin auch kurz davor mir das ding zu ordern, aber meine freundin lies etwas blicken, dass der weihnachtsmann vielleicht schon an so etwas gedacht haben könnte, also lieber erst mal abwarten


----------



## exa (5. Dezember 2011)

JimPanske schrieb:


> Die normale kommt noch ...
> 
> Hättest dir aber zb. auch für 19,99€ (versandkostenfrei) das 3-Disc Steelbook inkl. dt. Ton in Holland bestellen können  welches ein anderes Artwork hat als das deutsche.
> 
> Hier hab ich mal Bilder von hochgeladen: NL - Fast and Furious 5 (Steelbook) - Seite 3



hmmm wär ne Überlegung wert...

schade, die Bilder kann ich nicht sehen (nicht im Forum angemeldet), schick mir mal ne PN wo du das Steel her hast, Fernabsatzgesetz sei Dank hab ich ja noch ein wenig Bedenkzeit^^


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (5. Dezember 2011)

John Rambo *Uncut *
Hab ich lange nach gesucht und ENDLICH gefunden  Danke FSK -.-


----------



## JimPanske (6. Dezember 2011)

Heut gibts übrigens Fast & Furious 5 zu 8,97€ und Sucker Punch zu 6,97€ im Adventskalender ...
http://www.amazon.de/gp/feature.htm...m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_r=11P4P1HQPW75HWAM4QPP


----------



## slayerdaniel (6. Dezember 2011)

Nach 8 Monaten habe ich am WE die hundertste Blu begrüßen dürfen! 

Es kamen:
99. Der Mandant
100. Green Lantern Steelbook
101. Hangover 2 Steelbook


----------



## _PeG_ (8. Dezember 2011)

48. fight club
49. zurück in die zukunft 1
50. zurück in die zukunft 2
51. zurück in die zukunft 3
52. der fremde sohn
53. ohne limit
54. sucker punch
55. repo man
56. kindsköpfe
57. running scared
58. zombieland


----------



## JimPanske (10. Dezember 2011)

Meine Neuzugänge vom 05.12 - 09.12., darunter 4 kanadische Steelbook die ich lange gejagt habe 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



520. UP (Steelbook) (FutureShop Exclusive) (CA Import)
521. Monsters Inc. (Steelbook) (FutureShop Exclusive) (CA Import)
522. Cars (Steelbook) (FutureShop Exclusive) (CA Import)
523. The Town (Steelbook) (FutureShop Exclusive) (CA Import)
524. Stand By Me
525-527. Scream Trilogie (Uncut) (Remastered)


----------



## SOADTony (10. Dezember 2011)

32. Kokowääh 
Heute neu 

Edit:

33. Iron Man 2

Blu Ray Liste


----------



## JimPanske (14. Dezember 2011)

528. Cars 2


----------



## _PeG_ (14. Dezember 2011)

_PeG_ schrieb:


> 1. scarface
> 2. 300
> 3. shining
> 4. gamer
> ...





_PeG_ schrieb:


> 11. interview mit einem vampir
> 12. shooter
> 13. inglorious bastards
> 14. the book of eli





_PeG_ schrieb:


> 15. das schweigen der lämmer
> 16. der exorzismus von emily rose
> 17. 28 weeks later
> 18. bube, dame, könig, gras
> ...





_PeG_ schrieb:


> 21. the rite
> 22. transformers
> 23. transformers 2
> 24. transformers 3
> ...





_PeG_ schrieb:


> 33. a-team
> 34. in meinem himmel
> 35. 13 assassins
> 36. der patriot
> 37. der adler der neunten legion





_PeG_ schrieb:


> 38. batman begins
> 39. batman - the dark knight
> 40. avatar
> 41. ironman 1
> ...





_PeG_ schrieb:


> 48. fight club
> 49. zurück in die zukunft 1
> 50. zurück in die zukunft 2
> 51. zurück in die zukunft 3
> ...


 

59. rare exports


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Dezember 2011)

106. The Contract
107. Cars
108. Cars 2
109. Werner Eiskalt


----------



## SOADTony (15. Dezember 2011)

34. Gran Torino
35. The Dark Knight (2 Disc Edition)

Edit:

Kam heute per Post

36. KeinOhrhasen (2 Disc Edition)


----------



## _PeG_ (17. Dezember 2011)

60. faster
61. sin city
62. die purpurnen flüsse
63. die purpurnen flüsse 2
64. ghetto gangz - die hölle von paris
65. ghetto gangz 2 - ultimatum
66. i am legend
67. gran torino


----------



## JimPanske (21. Dezember 2011)

Da ich paar Blu-rays verkauft habe bin ich nun wieder bei 522 bzw. 523 Scheiben angelangt...

 523. Wer ist Hanna? (Steelbook) (Müller Exclusive)


----------



## JimPanske (27. Dezember 2011)

Also wenn ich mich nun nicht verrechnet habe waren es dieses Jahr genau 147 blaue Scheiben. Nicht das beste Jahr, wenn ich mir 2010 anschaue, da waren es 111 Scheiben mehr *gg*


----------



## exa (29. Dezember 2011)

exa schrieb:


> 1. *Illuminati* Extended Limited Collectors Edition
> 2. *300* Complete Experience
> 3. *Green Mile*
> 4. *Batman the Dark Knight* 2-Disk Special Edition
> ...



34. *Der Herr der Ringe* Special Extended Edition

endlich!!!


----------



## NotAnExit (29. Dezember 2011)

JimPanske schrieb:


> Da ich paar Blu-rays verkauft habe bin ich nun wieder bei 522 bzw. 523 Scheiben angelangt...



Respekt!

Meine Frau und ich haben erst kürlich von DVD auf Bluray "geupgrated". Aber die Dinger machen süchtig...

Spiderman 1-3 (Box)
Batman Anthology 1989-1997 (Box mit vier Filmen)
Psycho (original) Steelbox
Die Herrschaft der Schatten
Die drei ??? und der seltsame Wecker 2009 (live)
Rango
KingKong
Green Lantern 3D (3D fetzt mal richtig)
Alien vs Predator 1+2
Dawn of the Dead (original)


----------



## DeadlyTear (29. Dezember 2011)

Heute neu:

29.-31.: The Complete Matrix Trilogy

für gerade einmal 15 € bei dem netten Händler mit dem blauen Planeten. 

und am Samstag kommt noch die Bestellung von Amazon

32.: 2012
33.-34.: Nachts im Museum 1+2


----------



## Flotter Geist (31. Dezember 2011)

83.Der Teufel trägt Prada 
84.Inglourious basterds
85.Road to Perdition
86.Entführung der U-bahn pelham 123


----------



## RapToX (2. Januar 2012)

> 28 weeks later
> 30 days of night
> 2012 (steelbook)
> alien anthology
> ...


+
green zone (teilweise grauenhafte bildqualität, aber das scheint ja so gewollt zu sein )
red


----------



## _PeG_ (4. Januar 2012)

68. matrix 1
69. matrix 2
70. matrix 3
71. boys n the hood
72. x-men 1
73. x-men 2
74. x-men 3
75. x-men 4
76. x-men 5
77. the frighteners
78. tropic thunder
79. rec


----------



## JimPanske (5. Januar 2012)

Zum noch recht jungen Jahresbeginn mal 2 Neuankünfte 

524. Irgendwann in Mexico
525. Unbreakable


----------



## _PeG_ (10. Januar 2012)

80. the walking dead (1. staffel)


----------



## JimPanske (12. Januar 2012)

526. Cop Land (Digital Remastered)
527. A Nightmare Before Christmas 3D (Blu-Ray + Blu-Ray 3D + E-Copy) (im limiterten Schuber) (IT Import)


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (12. Januar 2012)

1. Inception
2. 300
3. Shooter
4. X-Men Collectors Edition (Teil 1-5)
5. Herr der Ringe 1-3 Extended Version
6. Die Bourne Triologie 
7. Fast Five im Steelbook
8. Transformers 1-2 im Steelbook


----------



## Flotter Geist (12. Januar 2012)

94.Das Letzte Einhorn


----------



## _PeG_ (12. Januar 2012)

Flotter Geist schrieb:


> 94.Das Letzte Einhorn


 
hat meine freundin auch bekommen.. allerdings hat sie nichts zum blu rays abspielen, d.h. es gehört eigentlich auch irgendwie zu meiner sammlung


----------



## JimPanske (13. Januar 2012)

528. Resident Evil: Afterlife 3D (Premium Edition) (Steelbook)
 529. 72 Stunden - The next Three Days


----------



## SOADTony (13. Januar 2012)

37. Shorlock Holmes


----------



## SOADTony (19. Januar 2012)

38. Hancock Extended


----------



## watercooled (20. Januar 2012)

Zu meiner BlueRay Sammlung hat sich nun der Film "Verblendung" dazugesellt


----------



## _PeG_ (20. Januar 2012)

81. hangover 2
82. bourne identität
83. bourne verschwörung
84. bourne ultimatum


----------



## RapToX (23. Januar 2012)

> 28 weeks later
> 30 days of night
> 2012 (steelbook)
> alien anthology
> ...


+ ong bak (2 disc special edition)


----------



## _PeG_ (23. Januar 2012)

85. hangover
86. verblendung (original millennium trilogie)
87. verdammnis (original millennium trilogie)
88. vergebung (original millennium trilogie)
89. gladiator
90. bad boys
91. district 9
92. true grit


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (26. Januar 2012)

Soo nochmal von vorne, mal gucken ob ich noch alles zusammen bekomm 

1. Herr der Ringe Special Extended Box 1-3
2. Die Borune Verschwörungs-Box (1-3)
3. Avatar Special Extended Version
4. X-Men Special Collectors Edition (1-5 in einer X Packung aus Plastik, sieht derbe geil aus  )
3. Rambo Ultimate Triologie
4. John Rambo (Uncut )
5. Pitch Black Limited Steelbook
6. Riddick Limited Steelbook
7. Fast Five Steelbook
8. Transformers 1 Steelbook
9. Transformers 2 Steelbook
10. The Expandebles Steelbook
11. Inception
12. The Book of Eli
13. Machete
14. Shooter 
15. 300

Ich glaub das wars..


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (27. Januar 2012)

Sorry für doppel Post, aber ich kann euch nur www.bluray-disc.de empfehlen. Eine Hammer Seite, für alle Sammler. Kann man schön gucken obs nicht noch irgendwo ein Steelbook dazu gibt oder eine Sonderedition ^^
Soll keine Werbung für die Seite sein, hab sie gerade entdeckt ^^


----------



## _PeG_ (27. Januar 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry für doppel Post, aber ich kann euch nur www.bluray-disc.de empfehlen. Eine Hammer Seite, für alle Sammler. Kann man schön gucken obs nicht noch irgendwo ein Steelbook dazu gibt oder eine Sonderedition ^^
> Soll keine Werbung für die Seite sein, hab sie gerade entdeckt ^^



bin bereits angemeldet..

93. wir waren helden
94. untote wie wir
95. inception


ps: habe auch einige steelbooks und sondereditionen.. aber gebe ich hier nicht an, ist mir zu viel zu schreiben..


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (30. Januar 2012)

Bin darauf aus, so gut wie keine normalen Editionen zu haben  Gut bei einigen ist ist echt zu teuer oder es gibt keine, da hol ich mir dann halt die normale Edition ^^

Heute dazu:

Predator - Limited Cinedition
X-Men Origins: Wolverine - Limited Cinedition


Soll:
- Alien - Fachehugger Edition


----------



## _PeG_ (30. Januar 2012)

z.b. die resident evil edition in dieser waffenkiste kostet über 100 euro.. das ist mir dann doch zu viel..  aber cool ist es dennoch..


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (30. Januar 2012)

Jop gibt wirklich coole Editionen, aber was die Kosten  Zum Beispiel die Alien Egg Edition, mit dem Alien Ei für 150€
Meistens ist es ja auch so das sie "relativ" günstig rauskommen, aufgekauft werden und dann teuer verhökert werden. Sieht man schön auf dem gebraucht Markt ^^


----------



## slayerdaniel (30. Januar 2012)

Soeben habe ich Planet der Affen FR Steelbook aus dem Briefkasten gefischt. Ein Knaller sag ich euch! Das brauchte ich unbedingt im Steel. 

Bei Alien würde ich die Uk Erstauflage oder US Edition empfehlen, ist auch sehr cool und nicht ganz so teuer. Es sei denn man will unbedingt dieses Ei! 
Die Cine Editions sind sehr cool, habe die AvP und Predator Teile davon komplett. Predator 2 ist recht teuer.

Bzgl. Gebrauchtpreise, brauchst dir nur aktuell Cowboys & Aliens in der Amazon Tin Box angucken. Bei Release 66 Euro direkt am Tag danach schon über 100 in den Marktplätzen...finde sowas abartig...aber jeder wie er meint. Ich hab besseres zu tun.
Ich finde es eher schön, wenn ich zufällig mal ein Teil erwische, welches im Wert durch Seltenheit steigt, war ich z.B. bei der Sucker Punch Erstauflage ganz überrascht und erfreut.
Als echter Sammler behält man sowas natürlich.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (30. Januar 2012)

slayerdaniel schrieb:


> Soeben habe ich Planet der Affen FR Steelbook aus dem Briefkasten gefischt. Ein Knaller sag ich euch! Das brauchte ich unbedingt im Steel.  .



Ein Steelbook? :O Hab gerade nochmal geguckt, aber auf bluray-disc wirds nicht gelistet ^^ Wo haste das denn aufgetrieben 



slayerdaniel schrieb:


> Bei Alien würde ich die Uk Erstauflage oder US Edition empfehlen, ist auch sehr cool und nicht ganz so teuer. Es sei denn man will unbedingt dieses Ei!
> Die Cine Editions sind sehr cool, habe die AvP und Predator Teile davon komplett. Predator 2 ist recht teuer.


 
Ja bei amzon.co.uk kostet die Alien Box nur 26 Pfund, aber die Facehugger Edition ist schon um einiges cooler  Kostet bei amazon.de leider 45€.. naja mal schauen  Die AvP Teile kommen auch noch in der Cinediton, wobei ich den 2ten Teil nicht mehr allzugut fande  Predator 2 ist in Deutschland leider cut... und sonst finde ich den nicht mehr als Sonderedition oder so, gibts nur als standard im Ausland 




slayerdaniel schrieb:


> Bzgl. Gebrauchtpreise, brauchst dir nur aktuell Cowboys & Aliens in der Amazon Tin Box angucken. Bei Release 66 Euro direkt am Tag danach schon über 100 in den Marktplätzen...finde sowas abartig...aber jeder wie er meint. Ich hab besseres zu tun.
> Ich finde es eher schön, wenn ich zufällig mal ein Teil erwische, welches im Wert durch Seltenheit steigt, war ich z.B. bei der Sucker Punch Erstauflage ganz überrascht und erfreut.
> Als echter Sammler behält man sowas natürlich.



Yep, finde ich auch pervers -.- Hab die X-Men Ultimate Collection für 35 abgegriffen, ist zwar nur ein wenig im Preis gestiegen aber trotzdem


----------



## _PeG_ (30. Januar 2012)

guckt euch doch nur herr der ringe trilogie, the fast and the furious reihe, x-men ultimate collection (habe ich übriegns alle drei).. alles doch ziemlich teuer.. 
naja habe jetzt 95 und für die 100erste blu ray denke ich mir noch etwas besonderes aus.. 

die underworld trilogie im steelbook reizt mich ziemlich.. aber 44 euro.......


----------



## slayerdaniel (30. Januar 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Ein Steelbook? :O Hab gerade nochmal geguckt, aber auf bluray-disc wirds nicht gelistet ^^ Wo haste das denn aufgetrieben
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Planet der Affen Steelbook ist aber gelistet, halt auf französisch  :
LA PLANèTE DES SINGES: LES ORIGINES - STEELBOOK (BLU-RAY + DVD + DIGITAL COPY) (FR IMPORT) BLU-RAY - Film-Details

So siehts aus: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kostet knapp 30 Euro inkl. Versand aus FR. Passt! 

Naja, die jetzige UK ist die Zweitauflage in ner dickeren Amaray Plastebox. Nich so prall. Die Erstauflage ist ab 50 Euro mit bissl Aufwand zum Suchen zu haben. Finde halt den Alien vorn drauf schöner.  Davon ab ist die Facehugger natürlich auch cool.
Predator 2 ist als uncut in der Cine Edition, deswegen ja auch indiziert und als einzige Version auf 2.000 Stück limitiert. Habe meine noch relativ günstig zu Anfang bekommen. Mittlerweile ist der Durchschnittspreis bei ca 50 Euro für Originalverpackte. Findest du auf dem blu-raydisc.de Marktplatz eigentlich noch. Musst halt als 18er registriert sein.



_PeG_ schrieb:


> die underworld trilogie im steelbook reizt mich ziemlich.. aber 44 euro.......



Find ich eigentlich ok. macht knapp 15 Euro pro Film und das in nem Steelbook.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (30. Januar 2012)

Okay das Steelbook sieht sau cool aus, aber der französiche Titel würde mich stören 
50€ für eine Blu Ray ist mir zu viel 
44 Euro für ein Steel und 3 Filme ist ein guter Preis.

Und ich zahl doch nicht 10€ damit ich die 18er Titel sehen + kaufen kann... -.-


----------



## slayerdaniel (30. Januar 2012)

Titel stört mich nicht so. Steelbook war mir wichtiger, da ich den Film genial fand. Ein anderes Steel gibs ja leider noch nicht.
Ich hatte 36 Euro für Predator 2 bezahlt, ist damit aber auch mein teuerster Einzelfilm.
Fand die 10 Euro nicht schlimm, kaufe 18er Titel fast nur dort, dadurch spare ich regelmäßig USK18 Portokosten bei Amazon, denn mein örtlicher MM hat unverschämt hohe Blu-ray Preise.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Januar 2012)

110. Die Säulen der Erde
111. Tödliche Versprechen
112. Der Zoowärter
113. Der rote Baron


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (2. Februar 2012)

Peg wo hast du die Resi Triologie im Steelbook denn für 44€ gesehen :OO

Neu dazu gekommen:

X-Men Origins Limited Cinedition
Predator Limited Cinedition
Robin Hood Limited Collecctors Box


Das x-Men Cover ist einfach mal saugeil


----------



## _PeG_ (2. Februar 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Peg wo hast du die Resi Triologie im Steelbook denn für 44€ gesehen :OO


 
ich meinte die underworld trilogie im steelbook für knapp 44 euro (amazon) und resident evil meinte ich das hier..

Resident Evil 1-4 Ultimate Edition [Blu-ray]: Amazon.de: Filme & TV


96. planet terror
97. death proof
98. machete
99. rec 2


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (2. Februar 2012)

Kann den Link zwar net aufmachen, aber ist das die Version in der Muni-Box?
Ansonsten sieht die resi-trologie im steel aich geil aus. kostet aber ein vermögen


----------



## _PeG_ (2. Februar 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Kann den Link zwar net aufmachen, aber ist das die Version in der Muni-Box?
> Ansonsten sieht die resi-trologie im steel aich geil aus. kostet aber ein vermögen


 
jup in der muni-box.. wieso geht der link nicht auf?? bei mir klappt es..



so ich suche jetzt für meine 100. blu ray irgendwas besonderes..

"der könig der löwen" lacht mich ja etwas an (ich finde übrigens das ist wirklich einer der aller besten diesneyfilme aller zeiten!!).. es gibt bei amazon eine version (trilogie, obwohl nur der erste teil wirklich gut ist) in einer holzbox.. cool..

oder ich warte noch etwas und hole mir dann "game of thrones", dass scheint ja auch ein knaller zu sein!!


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (2. Februar 2012)

Ja der Link geht nur sitz ich auf der Arbeit = Proxy ^^

Naja ob man König der Löwen haben muss... Wenn man eine Freundin hat vielleicht. 
Wall E fand ich ganz gut ^^


----------



## _PeG_ (2. Februar 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Ja der Link geht nur sitz ich auf der Arbeit = Proxy ^^
> 
> Naja ob man König der Löwen haben muss... Wenn man eine Freundin hat vielleicht.
> Wall E fand ich ganz gut ^^


 

ach naja dkdl (ja es muss auch mal eine abkürzung drin sein! ) war echt gut und ich sammle ja blu rays, weil ich z.b. auch später mal mit meinen kindern da sitzen will und die filme genießen möchte.. okay okay okay die bisherigen filme sind eher was für erwachsene, aber egal.. 

wall-e war auch echt gut..


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (2. Februar 2012)

_PeG_ schrieb:


> ach naja dkdl (ja es muss auch mal eine abkürzung drin sein! ) war echt gut und ich sammle ja blu rays, weil ich *z.b. auch später mal mit meinen kindern da sitzen will und die filme genießen möchte*.. okay okay okay die bisherigen filme sind eher was für erwachsene, aber egal..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


_PeG_ schrieb:


> *80. the walking dead (1. staffel*)


 


			
				_PeG_ schrieb:
			
		

> *1. scarface*
> *2. 300*
> *3. shining*
> *4. gamer*
> ...


 
Jaja peg da gibts ja noch einiges mit deinen Kindern zugucken


----------



## _PeG_ (2. Februar 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Jaja peg da gibts ja noch einiges mit deinen Kindern zugucken


 


naja aber im ernst man schafft sich ja eine sammlung an, damit man immer wieder "klassiker" schauen kann.. und ich glaube nicht das blu rays so schnell wieder vom markt verschwinden..


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (2. Februar 2012)

Wer weiß wer weiß.. *hust* holo disk *hust*
Aber angesichts dessen was ich schon aussgegeben habe und was ich noch ausgeben werde, hoffe ich das die Blu Ray noch seeeeeeeeeeeehr lange bleibt. Also so bleibt, das es nichts wirklich besseres gibt 

Aber es gibt ja auch schon 4Fach HD. Das passt hoffentlich noch auf die BluRay


----------



## slayerdaniel (2. Februar 2012)

Resident Evil Trilogie Steelbook gibs  ab 45 Euro im neuwerigen Zustand aufm bluray-disc.de marktplatz  Preislich finde ich das Top, wenn man bedenkt, dass 3 Filme drin sind.
Ein Vermögen kosten Iron Man 1, Death Race Erstauflage, Wanted Erstauflage Steelbooks. Rambo ist ja sowieso außerirdisch teuer


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Februar 2012)

114. Ice Age
115. Ice Age - Jetzt taut´s
116. Ice Age - Die Dinosaurier sind los
117. Tödliche Versprechen
118. Brügge sehen.... und sterben?
119. Jumper
120. Die Chroniken von Narnia - Die Reise auf der Morgenröte
121. Transformers
122. Transformers - Die Rache
123. Rio


----------



## JimPanske (6. Februar 2012)

slayerdaniel schrieb:


> Resident Evil Trilogie Steelbook gibs  ab 45 Euro im neuwerigen Zustand aufm bluray-disc.de marktplatz  Preislich finde ich das Top, wenn man bedenkt, dass 3 Filme drin sind.
> Ein Vermögen kosten Iron Man 1, Death Race Erstauflage, Wanted Erstauflage Steelbooks. Rambo ist ja sowieso außerirdisch teuer



Hmmm... also...  man achte auf das Datum  Geduld muss man haben und ein Schnäppchen-Fuchs sein ^^

Iron Man 1 hat mich OVP 12€ gekostet (05.06.2010)
Wanted hat mich 15€ gekostet (05.04.2011)
Death Race hat mich OVP 25€ gekostet (auch lange nachdem es OOP war)

Rambo hab ich (leider) ned, da ich zu der Zeit keine Steelbooks gesammelt habe und anstatt dessen die Amray @ Amazon bestellte, weil mir die 33€ zu viel waren ^^


Neu bei mir:

530. Wanted (100th Anniversary Collection) (Steelbook)
531. Il etait une fois en Amerique (Es war einmal in Amerika) (Ultimate Edition) (TinBox) (FR Import) 
532. Resident Evil: Afterlife 3D (Steelbook) (FR Import)


----------



## _PeG_ (7. Februar 2012)

100. death race
101. wanted
102. aliens vs. predator
103. aliens vs. predator 2


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (7. Februar 2012)

Ach noch mehr Filme für die Kinder  Du patzt ja fast vor liebe  

Wie viel gibste im Monat aus? 200€?

Hab jetzt erstmal pausiert.

Lediglich
Undisputed 2-3
Ong Bak
und
Robin Hood Collectors Book
kommen noch, dann ist Pause.

Undisputed kann ich übrigens nur empfehlen, vorallem Teil 2 und 3  Yuri Boyka (aka. Scott Adkins) ist einfach genial


----------



## _PeG_ (7. Februar 2012)

104. sieben
105. transporter 1
106. transporter 2
107. transporter 3


naja die kinder müssen halt älter sein..irgendwann mal.. na gut ich sammele nur für mich allein..

aber dass klingt so egoistisch.. 

ich kaufe eigentlich nur, wenn die filme im angebot sind.. gebe ganz selten mehr als 12 euro aus..


----------



## JimPanske (8. Februar 2012)

533. Paul (Steelcase) (AU Import)


----------



## DeadlyTear (9. Februar 2012)

35.: District 9
36.: Drachenzähmen leicht gemacht


----------



## _PeG_ (10. Februar 2012)

108. underworld
109. underworld evolution
110. underworld - aufstand der lykaner
111. walking tall
112. the town
113. terminator die erlösung
114. kill the boss
115. no country for old men
116. unknown identity



jetzt wird aber erstmal pausiert!!


----------



## JimPanske (11. Februar 2012)

534. Die drei Musketiere 3D (Premium Edition) (Steelbook) (Media Markt Exclusive)
535. Drive (Steelbook) (HMV Exclusive) (UK Import)


----------



## _PeG_ (15. Februar 2012)

117. hulk - der unglaubliche
118. jungfrau (40), männlich, sucht...


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (16. Februar 2012)

_PeG_ schrieb:


> jetzt wird aber erstmal pausiert!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





_PeG_ schrieb:


> 117. hulk - der unglaubliche
> 118. jungfrau (40), männlich, sucht...


 
...




So heute kommt endlich Undisputed 2, nachdem ich in jeden MM und Saturn gewesen war, musste ich es  bestellen ^^


----------



## _PeG_ (16. Februar 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> ...


 

ich will nichts hören.. war einfach unschlagbares angebot.. beide filme für keine 16 euro..


----------



## RapToX (19. Februar 2012)

momentan gibts exklusiv beim mediamarkt ein paar steelbooks von universal in der 100th anniversary edition für grade mal 11,99€! und das beste ist: bei allen ist der fsk-flatschen nur aufgeklebt 
hab mir gleich mal 4 filme mitgenommen und werde mir bei gelegenheit noch ein paar weitere holen.





> meine sammlung:
> 
> 28 weeks later
> 30 days of night
> ...


+
scarface (steelbook)
gladiator (steelbook)
riddick (steelbook)
#9 (steelbook)


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (19. Februar 2012)

boah :O hab gerade Gran Torino geguckt und der Film ist einfach der Hammer!
Scheiß egal wie teuer die Special Edition ist, muss ich haben ;D Beim Steelbook ist der FSK Flatschen aber aufgedruckt -___________- 

Morgen wird MediaMarkt erstmal inspiziert.


----------



## Low (19. Februar 2012)

Jo war damals im Kino, war schon sehr Emotional angerüht um es mal so auszudrücken. Hab mich richtig hineinversetzt....

Clint Eastwood Filme


----------



## RapToX (19. Februar 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Beim Steelbook ist der FSK Flatschen aber aufgedruckt -___________-


bei dieser version nicht, bzw. nur auf einer seite: GRAN TORINO - STEELBOOK BLU-RAY - Film-Details 

kann euch aber zustimmen! für mich ist das einer der besten filme der letzten jahre 
http://www.bluray-disc.de/blu-ray-filme/gran-torino-steelbook-blu-ray-disc


----------



## slayerdaniel (19. Februar 2012)

@ raptox

Das ist aber nicht ganz korrekt!
Da es zwei Wellen gibt. Nur etwa die Hälfte steht bisher in den Läden und auch das zudem, wenn man sich in den einschlägigen Sammlerforen bewegt weiß man das, recht selten.
Daher muss man mit dem MM Glück haben und Wissen,d as die komplette Wave erst im März released wird.

Bereits erschienen sind:

Smokin' Aces
9 (Number Nine)
Wanted
American Gangster
Männertrip
Wolfman
Coraline
Scarface
Blues Brothers
Gladiator 10th Anniversary
Fast & Furious 4
Fast & Furious 5
Das Bourne Ultimatum
Johnny English
The Big Lebowski
Inglourious Basterds
Green Zone
Skyline
Kick-Ass


Folgende Titel werden am 01.03.2012 als Steelbook exklusiv bei Mediamarkt erschienen:
 - 2 Fast 2 Furious
 - The American
 - Auftrag Rache
 - Beatdown
 - Blood Out
 - Book of Eli
 - The Bourne Identität
 - Bourne Verschwörung
 - Casino
 - Devil
 - Ding aus einer anderen Welt
 - The Fast and the Furious
 - Fast and Furious: Tokyo Drift
 - Fighting
 - Home- Der Film
 - Mamma Mia
 - Pitch Black
 - Public Enemies
 - Repo Men- Unrated Version
 - Scott Pilgrim gegen den Rest der Welt
 - State of Play
 - Wenn Liebe so einfach wäre
 - Zurück in die Zukunft I
 - Zurück in die Zukunft II
 - Zurück in die Zukunft III

Keine Ahnung wo du da einige Filme her zauberst. Meine Liste ist jedenfalls von MM Mitarbeitern laut diverser Forenmember bestätigt! 
Zusätzliche 100th Collection Steels gibts aber in UK! z.b. wird dort der zweite Hulk kommen *yeah*


----------



## RapToX (19. Februar 2012)

slayerdaniel schrieb:


> @ raptox
> 
> Das ist aber nicht ganz korrekt!
> Da es zwei Wellen gibt. Nur etwa die Hälfte steht bisher in den Läden und auch das zudem, wenn man sich in den einschlägigen Sammlerforen bewegt weiß man das, recht selten.
> Daher muss man mit dem MM Glück haben und Wissen,d as die komplette Wave erst im März released wird.


öh, das mag ja alles korrekt sein, aber ich habe in meinem post ja lediglich geschrieben, dass es da schon einige filme in dieser edition gibt. das im märz weitere folgen werden, ist zwar richtig, aber stand jetzt gar nicht zur diskussion.




slayerdaniel schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wo du da einige Filme her zauberst. Meine Liste ist jedenfalls von MM Mitarbeitern laut diverser Forenmember bestätigt!
> Zusätzliche 100th Collection Steels gibts aber in UK! z.b. wird dort der zweite Hulk kommen *yeah*


ich glaub du hast dich von meinem post etwas verwirren lassen. die filme die ich weiter unten noch aufgelistet habe, sind die restlichen in meiner sammlung und haben mit den mm-steelbooks rein gar nichts zu tun! werd das gleich mal editieren, nicht das sich noch jemand falsche hoffnungen macht^^


----------



## slayerdaniel (20. Februar 2012)

Da dort keine Zahlen vor waren o.ä. konnte ich natürlich nicht darauf schließen, dass dies deine Sammlung ist 
Die von mir gepostete Liste sollte trotz dessen nicht ganz Unnütz sein und den einen oder anderen interessieren.


----------



## JimPanske (21. Februar 2012)

Ich brauch nichts aus der/n MM Wave/s, hab mir lediglich das Wanted  Steel zulegt, weil das noch am besten aussah... alle andern Steels sind  mMn kurzum Mist! 
Neuauflagen von ehem. geprägten Steels haben nun keine mehr, das selbe  gilt für Steels die mal den blauen Banner trugen, der fehlt nun auch,  siehe bspw. Gladiator, sieht dadurch nun total bescheiden aus. Desweiteren  schlechte Motivwahl oder schlechte Schriftsetzung siehe Fast Five, auf  dem die Font völlig deplatziert aussieht und der Effekt auch mies ist, da  lob ich mir meinen NL Import gänzlich OHNE Schrift. Für mich einfach  lieblose Waves zum 100. wo man etwas besseres hätte erwarten können,  wenn man sich so die Edt. in den USA zum Jubiläum anschaut. Naja 

@*FreaksLikeMe*,  leg dir das französische Gran Torino Steelbook zu, es trägt das selbe  Motiv wie das deutsche, hat aber erstens nen blauen Banner, kein  störendes Logo auf der Front und nen Backprint.  Hier bekommste eins direkt aus Frankreich: http://www.ebay.de/itm/130338725387?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Shooter (21. Februar 2012)

Also mir wären die Motive etc völlig egal, im Endeffekt liegen die Blu-ray Filme sowiso nur in den Regalen und verstauben.


----------



## RapToX (21. Februar 2012)

JimPanske schrieb:


> das selbe  gilt für Steels die mal den blauen Banner trugen, der fehlt nun auch,  siehe bspw. Gladiator, sieht dadurch nun total bescheiden aus.


 also ich finde das, grade im bezug auf das sehr schöne gladiator steelbook, sogar ziemlich positiv. mir gefällt das ohne den banner viel, viel besser. scheint nun mal, geschmackssache zu sein 
und bei dem preis kann man, wie ich finde, auch über fehlende prägungen etc. hinwegsehen.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (21. Februar 2012)

+ Wall E Steelbook
+ Gran Torino Premium Collection



Wall E ist einfach ein super Film für ie Familie oder für die Freundin 
Und Gran Torino war ein Film wo man einfach dachte geil. Hatte ich lang nicht mehr, bzw. nicht auf so eine Art.

Bald:

Dirty Harry Ultimate Collection (US-Import, muss ich mal gucken wegen dem Zoll, ansonsten die UK Version)
Ong Bak 1
Revenge of the Warrior


----------



## JimPanske (21. Februar 2012)

Shooter schrieb:


> Also mir wären die Motive etc völlig egal, im  Endeffekt liegen die Blu-ray Filme sowiso nur in den Regalen und  verstauben.



Da kann ich immer nur drauf antworten, warum dann überhaupt nen Steelbook? Wenn das Aussehen ansicht eh völlig uninteressant ist. Gebrauchte Amarays für 3-5€ kaufen und gut ist.



RapToX schrieb:


> also ich finde das, grade im bezug auf das sehr schöne gladiator steelbook, sogar ziemlich positiv. mir gefällt das ohne den banner viel, viel besser. scheint nun mal, geschmackssache zu sein
> und bei dem preis kann man, wie ich finde, auch über fehlende prägungen etc. hinwegsehen.



Das scheint es wohl zu sein, oder ein Auge für Optik 

Das Gladiator Motiv sitzt zu weit oben, was dazu führt das der Schriftzug zu nah an Crows Kopf sitzt und das Gesamtbild dadurch überladen und unrund wirkt, denn so viel freie Fußfläche lässt man nicht wenn unten nicht grade Text sitzt, aber so, naja naja... und der Preis für Steels ist auch nicht sonderlich niedrig  12-15€ daher find ich nicht das man drüber hinwegsehen kann... da man das EA Green Zone Steel mit Prägung bspw. für 7-10€ bekommt, warum also ne NA ohne Prägung für 2-5€ mehr?

_________________

Okay... vllt kauf ich mir das Scott Pilgrim Steel, da ich eben das Motiv gesehen habe, welches verwendet wurde: http://img.bluray-disc.de/files/fil...lt-100th-Anniversary-Steelbook-Collection.jpg - würde sich sicher gut neben dem roten UK Steel machen


----------



## slayerdaniel (21. Februar 2012)

Finde die MM Wave ganz interessant.
Riddick und American Gangster sehen auch Top aus! Einzgist missfällt mir der innenliegende Werbedruck. Da wäre mir clean lieber, oder noch besser passendes Filommotiv.
Aber der Preis fordert nun auch mal seine Opfer. Bei 12,99 kann man eigentlich nicht meckern. Vor allem Neusammler können die vergriffenen Auflagen hier nachkaufen und die Erstauflagen verlieren nicht ihre Daseinsberechtigung.
Wenn man Death Race z.b. mit Prägung nun neu released hätte wäre der Aufschrei wieder groß.
Und nebenbei, blaue Banner sind das schlimmste bei Steels! Die machen die Farbstimmung des restlichen Steels meistens kaputt. Da ärgere ich mich immer wieder drüber, z.b. bei meinem Sin City CA Steel, ohne Balken wäre das noch mal doppelt so geil.

Neu dazu kam bei mir heute G.I. Joe im Steel.


----------



## JimPanske (21. Februar 2012)

slayerdaniel schrieb:


> Finde die MM Wave ganz interessant.
> Riddick und American Gangster sehen auch Top aus! Einzgist missfällt mir der innenliegende Werbedruck. Da wäre mir clean lieber, oder noch besser passendes Filommotiv.
> Aber der Preis fordert nun auch mal seine Opfer. Bei 12,99 kann man eigentlich nicht meckern. Vor allem Neusammler können die vergriffenen Auflagen hier nachkaufen und die Erstauflagen verlieren nicht ihre Daseinsberechtigung.
> Wenn man Death Race z.b. mit Prägung nun neu released hätte wäre der Aufschrei wieder groß.
> ...



Riddick und Pitch Black gefallen mir kein Stück, da sind die Comic Teile ja noch besser, von AG red ich erst garnet   das Death Race mit DVD Cover ist auch total Banane, da lob ich mir meine EA.

Nein, die Banner gehören für mich auf nen Blu-ray Steelbook, gibt zwar auch Ausnahmen wo es ohne gut ausschaut, aber das sind nicht sehr viele. Der Banner gehört für mich einfach zum Blu-ray Layout und nicht zum Artwork, deshalb sollte das getrennt betrachtet werden... für mich u.a. einfach ne Aufwertung und Abrundung des Gesamtbildes.

Wenn dich das bei Sin City so stört kannste dich ja auf das bannerfreie Sin City Steel von Studiocanal freuen, dafür hasste dann aber nen verkacktes Artwork 

So schauts aus: http://www.zehnachtzig.de/bilder/sin-city-steel-ed-700.jpg
...und hier mal ne kleine Bearbeitung wie es hätte ausschauen können, wenn man das Originale Poster-Artwork mit dem Motiv verwendet hätte + dem Regen (wenn der unbedingt rauf musste): http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/8581/ysh0xnwk.jpg / http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/2769/scbluraysteelbooksample.jpg


----------



## slayerdaniel (21. Februar 2012)

Die Farben vom Riddick Steel sind einfach grandios herausgestellt. Hast du das überhaupt live gesehen...?
Pitch Black gibts doch noch gar nich? Kommt doch erst mit der zweiten Wave...da werden sicher auch wieder gute Schätze dabei sein. Vor allem der zweite Hulk aus UK dürfte sich großer Beliebtheit freuen um die Pre-Avengers Collection komplett zu haben.
Die Comicmotive sagen mir nicht so zu, da diese sehr speziell sind. Habe dort zwar Kick Ass gekauft, aber nicht vor die Collection zu erweitern, Hellboy 2 gefällt mir z.b. die EA oder das neue der Wave auch deutlich besser.
Das zweite Sin City Steel werde ich mir ebenfalls holen.  Sicher wird das Artwork nicht perfekt, allerdings ist es für mich DAS Sin City Motiv schlechthin.
Das Blau vom banner beim CA Steel zerstört die komplette Atmosphäre des Steels, da die Farben im Film z.b. nicht vor kamen.
Wenn man mal bei steeljunkies sich umhört, da murren eig fast alle über die blauen Banner, weils halt bescheiden aus sieht. Vergleichbar mir festen Fsk Flatschen.
Nur weils ne Blu-ray ist, muss es nicht überall dick drauf stehen. Wurde bei der DVD ja auch nicht gemacht. 
Für die Abgrenzung haben wir ja die G2 Size.


----------



## JimPanske (21. Februar 2012)

Ja, ich habs live gesehn und finds halt ugly, genauso wie das Hellboy 2, hier stehe ich ebenfalls eher auf die EA.
Die Comic Teile find ich auch nicht ansprechend, "müsste" ich aber zwischen dieser und der neuen Wave wählen würde ich bei Riddick/Pitch Black (wie auch immer) zu der Comic Variante greifen.

Aus der UK-Wave werd ich mir nichts holen, denn ich mag keine Quersteelbooks...

In meinen Augen zerstört der Banner nichts  und wie bereits erwähnt, das ist nen Layout, welches keine Farben des eigentlichen Artworks wiedergeben muss. Bilderrahmen kaufst du ja wohl auch nicht in der Farbe des Posters?
Das 3D Premium Edition Layout von Constantin Film mit silbernem Banner gefällt dir wohl auch nicht?

Einen Banner im selbem Atemzug mit nem Rating-Logo zu bringen ist    ...sollen sie halt murren, darunter befinden sich teilweise Leute die in meinen Augen keinerlei Sinn für Geschmack haben (ob man sich darüber nun streiten kann oder nicht).  Halte nun was du willst von mir 

Warum auch? Die DVD hatte ja auch keine farbliche Anspielung/Abgrenzung in oder durch ihrem Namen, durch das Format aber die nötigen Abmessungen um ein Artwort vollständig abzubilden ohne es an irgendeiner Stelle erst formatieren zu müssen 
Im Endeffekt ist es aber abhängig vom Motiv und dessen Zuschnitt, obs mit oder ohne passt. Würden in den Agenturen mehr Leute mit zwei Augen anstatt einem sitzen, würde es vllt. auch mehr ansprechenderere Artworks OHNE Banner geben die Mich ansprechen.


----------



## slayerdaniel (21. Februar 2012)

Ist halt sehr subjektiv. Die Wave findet recht großen Anklang/Andrang. Steelsammler rufen etliche MM an um zu erfahren, wo es welche gibt, da dies leider bundesweit nicht einheitlich geregelt wurde. Kann die Wave also nicht so ugly sein wenn die Nachfrage so groß ist.
Meine Bilderrahmen haben nen halben cm schwarzen Rand, im Vergleich zum Bild ist das also marginal. Bei der Blu nimmt das Banner aber einen nicht unerheblichen Teil des Steelbooks ein und ist auch nur am oberen Ende. Die blaue Farbe ist auch leider keine neutrale Farbe, ein schwarzer Rahmen bzw ein schwarzer Banner würde weniger stark das Gesamtkonzept beeinträchtigen und mir vllt auch gefallen bzw micht nicht stören, aber so wie es aktuell ist, ist es störend wie ein Fsk Flatschen.
Den silbernen Banner habe ich live noch nicht gesehen.
Ich hoffe allerdings auch, dass die Uk Wave doch nicht komplett Quer wird, wie es die Gerüchte besagen, das wäre schade.


----------



## _PeG_ (21. Februar 2012)

119. million dollar baby


----------



## JimPanske (21. Februar 2012)

slayerdaniel schrieb:


> Ist halt sehr subjektiv. Die Wave findet recht großen Anklang/Andrang. Steelsammler rufen etliche MM an um zu erfahren, wo es welche gibt, da dies leider bundesweit nicht einheitlich geregelt wurde. Kann die Wave also nicht so ugly sein wenn die Nachfrage so groß ist.
> Meine Bilderrahmen haben nen halben cm schwarzen Rand, im Vergleich zum Bild ist das also marginal. Bei der Blu nimmt das Banner aber einen nicht unerheblichen Teil des Steelbooks ein und ist auch nur am oberen Ende. Die blaue Farbe ist auch leider keine neutrale Farbe, ein schwarzer Rahmen bzw ein schwarzer Banner würde weniger stark das Gesamtkonzept beeinträchtigen und mir vllt auch gefallen bzw micht nicht stören, aber so wie es aktuell ist, ist es störend wie ein Fsk Flatschen.
> Den silbernen Banner habe ich live noch nicht gesehen.
> Ich hoffe allerdings auch, dass die Uk Wave doch nicht komplett Quer wird, wie es die Gerüchte besagen, das wäre schade.



Naja, hängt davon warum die Nachfrage so groß ist? 

- Weil es Sammler gibt die alles und jeden Mist kaufen das/der im Steelbook erscheint?
- Weil es Sammler gibt die ein zweites oder drittes Exemplar zu ihrem vorhandenen wollen?
- Weil es Sammler gibt denen das/die Steelbook/s besser gefallen als die vorherigen?
- Weil es Sammler gibt denen die Artworks besser als das der Amarays gefallen?
- Weil es Sammler gibt die die Preise für günstig halten?
- Weil es Sammler gibt die von kein Steelbook vom jeweiligen Film haben und sonst schlecht informiert sind?
- Weil das/die Steelbook/s "Exklusiv" ist/sind?
- etc. pp....

Fazit der ganzen Diskussion: I LOVE BANNER! 
_________________________________________

Erste Bilder des (eigentlich) am 24.02. erscheinenden The Expendables (Extended Cut) Steelbooks

http://img194.imageshack.us/img194/5564/img1144co.jpg
http://img534.imageshack.us/img534/7877/img1145yf.jpg
http://img836.imageshack.us/img836/3625/img1150e.jpg

 Quelle: The Expendables - Extended Director's Cut exklusiv Media Markt (Steelbook) - Seite 2

Geprägt und mit Banner! Geeeeeeil


----------



## slayerdaniel (21. Februar 2012)

Da gefällt mirs Banner sogar. Weils ins Gesamtkonzept passt, wie sonst leider oft nicht der Fall. Aber hier ists stimmig und nicht störend.
Werd ich wahrscheinlich die normale Amaray aus tauschen wenns hier im MM auch für 12,90 aus liegt.


----------



## Spone (22. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


meine sammlung ist noch ziemlich klein


----------



## Shooter (22. Februar 2012)

The Expendables Steelbook Extendet Cut gibt es doch schon lange auf Amazon?! 

Mein Fehler, geben ja aber ist doch noch nicht erschienen 
Werde sie mir auch zulegen.


----------



## JimPanske (22. Februar 2012)

Shooter schrieb:


> The Expendables Steelbook Extendet Cut gibt es doch schon lange auf Amazon?!
> 
> Mein Fehler, geben ja aber ist doch noch nicht erschienen
> Werde sie mir auch zulegen.


 
Das ist ne Amaray auf Amazon, denn das Steebook ist Media Markt Exklusiv, kostet aber ebenfalls nur günstige 12,90€


----------



## Shooter (22. Februar 2012)

Jetzt seh ichs auch  

Okay dann werd ich mal mein Glück bei Media Markt versuchen.


----------



## slayerdaniel (22. Februar 2012)

Hab mir heute das MM Exklusive Expendables Steelbook geholt, hat sogar nur 11,99 hier gekostet, da kann man nicht meckern!


----------



## _PeG_ (23. Februar 2012)

120. boardwalk empire - 1. staffel
121. warrior





--> also "warrior" kann ich euch nur empfehlen, einfach nur genial diese achterbahnfahrt zwischen euphorie und emotionaler zerstörung.. habe ich mir heute im steelbook für knapp 17,- zurücklegen lassen, da erst morgen der veröffentlichungstermin ist..


----------



## Flotter Geist (24. Februar 2012)

9x.Halloween (original)
9x.Letzte Countdown


----------



## 4clocker (24. Februar 2012)

Weis hier zufällig jemand wo man die Terminator 1 BluRay *ungeschnitten* her bekommt?


----------



## slayerdaniel (24. Februar 2012)

Amazon.com

Auf deutsch gibts die noch nicht!


----------



## _PeG_ (25. Februar 2012)

122. pitch black
123. riddick
124. world invasion: battle los angeles


----------



## Shooter (27. Februar 2012)

Weiß jemand ob es den Film "Warrior" auch im MM gibt?! 
Den Film möchte ich unbedingt in Blu-ray haben, habe ihn aber bis jetzt nur auf Amazon als Steelbook für 17€ gesehen.....

Ansosnten lohnt sich der weite Weg nur für Expendables, fall ich noch ein Exemplar abbekomme


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Februar 2012)

124. Titanic II
125. Johnny English
126. Johnny English - Jetzt erst recht
127. Paul
128. Mr. Poppers Pinguine
129. Rango


----------



## Gothic1806 (28. Februar 2012)

Shooter schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob es den Film "Warrior" auch im MM gibt?!
> Den Film möchte ich unbedingt in Blu-ray haben, habe ihn aber bis jetzt nur auf Amazon als Steelbook für 17€ gesehen.....
> 
> Ansosnten lohnt sich der weite Weg nur für Expendables, fall ich noch ein Exemplar abbekomme


 

"Warrior" haben sie bei MM , hab ich gesehn wie ich The Expendables geholt hab nur den Preis kann ich dir nicht sagen bin nur vorbei gelaufen ^^


Mfg  Markus


----------



## Flotter Geist (29. Februar 2012)

9x.Allein mit Onkel Buck


----------



## _PeG_ (29. Februar 2012)

125. planet der affen prevolution
126. hannibal
127. hannibal rising
128. super - shut up crime


----------



## RapToX (29. Februar 2012)

war heute nochmal im mm und hab mir noch ein paar steelbooks besorgt 



> meine sammlung:
> 
> #9 (steelbook)
> 28 weeks later
> ...


+
death race (steelbook)
kick-ass (steelbook)
smokin' aces (steelbook)
the big lebowski (steelbook)
the expendables (extended director's cut, steelbook)
wanted (steelbook)


----------



## JimPanske (1. März 2012)

Auch mal wieder was neues:

536. Susi und Strolch (Diamond Edition) (im limitierten Pappschuber)
 537. The Expendables (Extended Cut) (Steelbook) (Media Markt Exclusive)
 538. Terminator 4 (Steelbook)


----------



## Flotter Geist (2. März 2012)

9x.Halloween 2 (uncut)


----------



## JimPanske (3. März 2012)

539. Warrior (2011) (Steelbook)


----------



## Shooter (3. März 2012)

JimPanske schrieb:


> 539. Warrior (2011) (Steelbook)


 
Hab nur die "Amaray", werd ihn mir heut Abend anschauen.


----------



## DeadlyTear (4. März 2012)

Heute neu dazugekommen:

37.: Sieben Leben
38.: Ich - Einfach unverbesserlich
39-42.: Fluch der Karibik - Die Piraten-Quadology


----------



## acetrax (5. März 2012)

1-3. Transformers 1-3
4-6. underworld trilogy
7-8. iron man 1&2
9-10. crank 1&2
11-12. hangover 1&2
13-16. x-men quadrilogy
17. x-men der letzte widerstand
18. resident evil afterlive
19. die entführung der u-bahn pelham 123
20. scarface
21. gesetz der rache
22. avatar
23. inception fear and loathing in las vegas 
24. fight club
25. the dark knight
26. priest
27. 2012
28. ohne limit
29. fast five
30. tron
31. the mechanic
32. book of eli
33. colombiana
34. street kings 
35. sherlock holmes
36. the expendables-hero pack


----------



## _PeG_ (7. März 2012)

129. blood diamond
130. departed - unter feinden
131. misfits - 1. staffel


----------



## Flotter Geist (15. März 2012)

97-103. Nightmare on Elm Street Box (Uk Import)


----------



## SOADTony (15. März 2012)

39. Draxhenzähmen leicht gemacht 
40. Megamind
41. Monster vs Aliens 

Amazon mulitbuy Aktion.


----------



## marcus022 (21. März 2012)

-Batman Begins Premium Collection
-Batman The Dark Knight
-Body of Lies (Der Mann der niemals lebte)
-Star Trek 10
-Aliens Die Rückkehr
-96 Hours
-Thor
-Largo Winch 1-2
-Wanted
-Predators
-Scarface
-Le Mac
-Wer ist Hanna (Fehlkauf)
-Captain Amerika (wie konnte ich mir den nur holen)


----------



## _PeG_ (24. März 2012)

132. cold prey 1
133. cold prey 2
134. band of brothers
135. the pacific


----------



## DeadlyTear (1. April 2012)

Heute neu:

43. Das Vermächtnis des geheimen Buches - Collector´s Edition Steelbook
44. Avatar - Aufbruch nach Pandora
45. 8 Blickwinkel
46. Wolkig mit Aussicht auf Fleischbällchen


----------



## _PeG_ (2. April 2012)

136. 28 days later
137. game of thrones 1. staffel


----------



## DeadlyTear (10. April 2012)

Heute neu:

47. Megamind
48. Iron Maiden - En Vivo!


----------



## JimPanske (12. April 2012)

540. Toy Story (3D) (im limitierten Schuber) (ES Import)
541. Toy Story 2 (3D) (im limitierten Schuber) (ES Import)
542. Toy Story 3 (3D) (im limitierten Schuber)
543. Sleepers
544. Buried
545. Die Insel


----------



## JimPanske (14. April 2012)

546. A Christmas Carol 3D (IT Import)
547. Krieg der Götter 3D (Premium Edition) (Steelbook) (Media Markt Exclusive)


----------



## marcus022 (15. April 2012)

15. Unser Universum
16. The International
17. Gesetz der Rache
18. Der große Crash
19. James Bond - Quantum Trost


----------



## TheLogium (15. April 2012)

Transformers 3


----------



## Flotter Geist (18. April 2012)

104.Freitag der 13
105.Machete


----------



## JimPanske (19. April 2012)

548. A Bittersweet Life


----------



## _PeG_ (24. April 2012)

138. from dusk till dawn
139. doomsday


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (24. April 2012)

sin city recut steelbook
wanted steelbook
bube dame könig gras steelbook


----------



## _PeG_ (24. April 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:
			
		

> sin city recut steelbook
> wanted steelbook
> bube dame könig gras steelbook



gute wahl..  (naja wobei wanted eher in richtung trash rutscht, aber dennoch unterhaltsam ist)


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (24. April 2012)

Ja nichts gutes und nichts schlechtes, aber bevor das Steelbook wieder ausverkauft ist  xDD
Bube Dame König Gras kenn ich noch nich, war aber im Angebot


----------



## _PeG_ (25. April 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:
			
		

> Bube Dame König Gras kenn ich noch nich, war aber im Angebot




unterhaltsamer film!!


----------



## marcus022 (25. April 2012)

20. mr73

Ein dunkler Film und das ist eine nette Beschreibung. Ich mag den Schauspieler sehr aber dieser Streifen ist pervers.


----------



## RapToX (27. April 2012)

heute neu:

g.i. joe (steelbook)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. April 2012)

130. Largo Winch
131. Ghetto Gangz
132. Ghetto Gangz 2
133. Daybreakers


----------



## _PeG_ (28. April 2012)

140. kill bill 1
141. kill bill 2
142. rubber


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (28. April 2012)

_PeG_ schrieb:


> 140. kill bill 1
> 141. kill bill 2
> 142. rubber



Wenigstens Kill Bill im Steel?


----------



## _PeG_ (28. April 2012)

jupp.. schwarzes steelbook.. sieht echt gut aus.. 

und rubber gabs in der erstausgabe (sieht aus wie ein buch!!)..


----------



## marcus022 (28. April 2012)

Dr Bakterius den zweiten Teil von Largo Winch kennst du auch ?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. April 2012)

marcus022 schrieb:


> Dr Bakterius den zweiten Teil von Largo Winch kennst du auch ?



Liegt hier im Regal


----------



## marcus022 (28. April 2012)

Okay. Wie findest du die Reihe und welcher gefällt dir besser ? Ich persönlich mag den Zweiten lieber. Und Stoff für weitere Teile gibt es sicherlich. 

mfg


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. April 2012)

Hab beide noch nicht gesehen, kommt immer was dazwischen


----------



## marcus022 (29. April 2012)

Oops na mal gut das ich nicht das Ende verraten habe


----------



## Flotter Geist (30. April 2012)

106.Men in Black
107.Men in Black 2


----------



## JimPanske (1. Mai 2012)

549. Die Legende der Wächter 3D (im Schuber)
550. Drive Angry 3D  (im Schuber)


----------



## Shizophrenic (1. Mai 2012)

Sucker Punch
Hangover 2


----------



## Lightfire (2. Mai 2012)

Moin 
hatte innerhalb von nur 1,5 monate 50 Blurays zuhause stehen, war ja auch schön mit anzusehen, aber mal ganz ehrlich nach gut 1 jahr habe ich 3-4 Blurays geschaut, also konnte ich sagen das ich schei..e teuere Staubfänger stehen hatte und habe sie bei ebay rein gestellt und bin noch mit blauen auge davon gekommen.

Ich hatte vor allem Filme die ich schon als DVDs hatte  ganze Serien wie
Stirb Langsam 1-4
Fluch der Karibik 1-3
Zurück in die Zukunft 1-3
usw.

dann geht es sehr schnell viel Scheiben im schrank zu haben und sein Konto zu leeren.


----------



## JimPanske (2. Mai 2012)

551. Wolkig mit Aussicht auf Fleischbällchen 3D


----------



## _PeG_ (2. Mai 2012)

Lightfire schrieb:


> Moin
> hatte innerhalb von nur 1,5 monate 50 Blurays zuhause stehen, war ja auch schön mit anzusehen, aber mal ganz ehrlich nach gut 1 jahr habe ich 3-4 Blurays geschaut, also konnte ich sagen das ich schei..e teuere Staubfänger stehen hatte und habe sie bei ebay rein gestellt und bin noch mit blauen auge davon gekommen.
> 
> dann geht es sehr schnell viel Scheiben im schrank zu haben und sein Konto zu leeren.


 


bin mir nicht sicher, was du uns sagen möchtest?? 
ich hab mich in soweit unter kontrolle, dass ich nur blurays kaufe, wenn ich auch das nötige kleingeld habe..  


aber sag mal hast du noch welche von den film-reihen??


----------



## Lightfire (3. Mai 2012)

_PeG_ schrieb:


> bin mir nicht sicher, was du uns sagen möchtest??
> ich hab mich in soweit unter kontrolle, dass ich nur blurays kaufe, wenn ich auch das nötige kleingeld habe..
> 
> 
> aber sag mal hast du noch welche von den film-reihen??


 
Soll nur sagen das ich ich in kurzer zeit viele BDs gekauft habe (mit dem nötigen kleingeld wohl gemerkt) aber das viele sammeln, sammeln und sammeln und kommen garnicht zum schauen, so einiger werden hier ja auch bei Bluray-disc.de sein, welche mengen ab Scheiben die leute haben, und wieviel dort mengen verkaufen. Soll eingentlich nur heissen wer soviel Zeit hat sich BDs anzusehen sollen glücklich sein ich kam eben nie wirklich dazu mit BDs ansehen zu können.

Nein ich hab alle bei ebay verkauft einzig Final Destination 3d liegt noch zuhaus rum (schei.. fsk)


----------



## pibels94 (3. Mai 2012)

ab morgen Sherlock Holmes 1&2


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (3. Mai 2012)

Ja ich kauf mir nur Filme die es wirklich Wert sind. Daher ist meine Sammlung noch recht überschaubar (max. 30 Stück)


----------



## _PeG_ (3. Mai 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ich kauf mir nur Filme die es wirklich Wert sind. Daher ist meine Sammlung noch recht überschaubar (max. 30 Stück)




geht mir genauso..
alle filme die ich habe, finde ich auch wirklich klasse.. (rubber mal außen vor, das war ein spaßkauf) 


muss aber auch dazu sagen, das ich ein echter filmfreak bin!! (zur zeit habe ich überschaubare 142)


----------



## JimPanske (3. Mai 2012)

Unter meinen 551 Filmen sind 461 Filme die ich gut bis sehr gut finde und die restlichen 90 kenn ich noch nicht


----------



## JimPanske (4. Mai 2012)

552. Transformers 3: Die dunkle Seite des Mondes 3D (Steelbook) (Media Markt Exclusive)


----------



## _PeG_ (4. Mai 2012)

143. pusher 1
144. pusher 2
145. pusher 3


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Mai 2012)

134. Green Lantern
135. Thor
136. Captain America
137. Transformers 3
138. Arséne Lupin
139. Der gestiefelte Kater


----------



## DeadlyTear (6. Mai 2012)

Heute Neu:

49.: Coraline
50.: Scarface - Special Limited Edition in Holzbox
51.: Toy Story - Steelbook
52. - 54.: Robert Rodriguez El Mariachi Trilogy


----------



## Patze (6. Mai 2012)

1. David Gilmour Remember That Night
2. Wildes China
3. Home
4. Strat Pack


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Mai 2012)

140. Hangover 2
141. Sherlock Holmes " Spiel im Schatten "


----------



## _PeG_ (16. Mai 2012)

146. dead snow


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (16. Mai 2012)

Vorbestellt:

The Walking Dead Season 2 Special Edition  (HAMMER!) 

Bestellt:
The Walking Dead 3 Disc Special Edition


----------



## _PeG_ (16. Mai 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Vorbestellt:
> 
> The Walking Dead Season 2 Special Edition  (HAMMER!)
> 
> ...




deutsch oder englisch und schick den link rüber


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (17. Mai 2012)

_PeG_ schrieb:


> deutsch oder englisch und schick den link rüber


 
Habs aus den USA bestellt. Season One (3 Disc Special Edition) über Amazon. Und die Season 2 Special Edition über planetaxel. ^^
Jetzt brauch ich nur noch ein Region A blu ray player xD

Achja hat jemand ahnung davon. In der Vergangenheit gabs ja einige die man ber Fernbedienung umschalten konnte, aber sowas gibbet net mehr zu kaufen...


----------



## Metalic (17. Mai 2012)

1.lord of war
2.silent hill
3.the book of eli
4.cleaner
5.spider man 3
6.true grit
7.shutter island
8.halloween
9.no country for old men
10.american history x
11.batman - the dark knight
12.hangover 2
13.devil
14.tron das original
15.tron legacy
16.avatar ce
17.dumm und dümmer
18.die verurteilten
19.alien anthology


----------



## HaCKEr (27. Mai 2012)

Gibts auch einen allgemeine Filmsammlungs-Thread oder DVD-Thread? BR hab ich nur ca. 60 oder so und die müsste ich ersteinmal zusammentragen.
Von der Sammlung selbst hätte ich ne bessere Ansicht


----------



## RapToX (29. Mai 2012)

noch ein update von letzter woche:

texas chainsaw massacre (ultimate collector's edition)


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (2. Juni 2012)

So heute is The Walking Dead season 1 (special edition) gekommen.

HERRLICH  Was alles in der deutschen Version fehlt 
Einfach episch wo sie ein Zombie zerhaxeln und sich in ihm "baden"  hahahaa


----------



## DeadlyTear (3. Juni 2012)

heute neu:

55.: From Dusk Till Dawn UNCUT - 2 Disk Special Edition


----------



## prointhegame (5. Juni 2012)

Ich kaufe mir meistens dort meine DVD´s. Manche sind zwar gebraucht, aber das macht mir nix. Media oder Saturn haben auch manchmal ganz gute Angebote.
Die letzte BluRay, die ich mir gekauft hab war Kick Ass ,,verdammt guter Film!


----------



## _PeG_ (6. Juni 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> So heute is The Walking Dead season 1 (special edition) gekommen.
> 
> HERRLICH  Was alles in der deutschen Version fehlt
> Einfach episch wo sie ein Zombie zerhaxeln und sich in ihm "baden"  hahahaa


 

habe ich bei meiner (übrigens deutschen version) auch gesehen!!
ich hoffe du vergleichst das nicht mit der auf rtl 2 ausgestrahlten variante, da man rtl 2 vergessen kann!! 
die schnappen sich alle top serien und schneiden die dann so extrem.. sehr sehr schade..



147. blade runner (final cut)
148. trainspotting
149. this is england '86 - teil 1 bis 4
150. this is england
151. hush
152. london to brighton


----------



## JimPanske (9. Juni 2012)

553. Sherlock Holmes: A Game of Shadows (Steelbook) (HVM Exclusive) (UK Import)
554. Ich - Einfach unverbesserlich 3D (Limited Edition im Lenticular-Schuber)


----------



## JimPanske (11. Juni 2012)

Eine schöne Zahl die da zustande gekommen ist 

 555. Taken (Steelbook) (Play Exclusive) (UK Import)


----------



## _PeG_ (12. Juni 2012)

153. the children
154. mad circus - eine ballade von liebe und tod


----------



## DeadlyTear (12. Juni 2012)

JimPanske schrieb:


> Eine schöne Zahl die da zustande gekommen ist
> 
> 555. Taken (Steelbook) (Play Exclusive) (UK Import)



Meld dich bei der 666. wieder...


----------



## JimPanske (14. Juni 2012)

Ha! Warum?


----------



## _PeG_ (15. Juni 2012)

155. trespass
156. pulp fiction
157. the take
158. streets of london - kidulthood
159. streets of london - adulthood


----------



## RapToX (28. Juni 2012)

in den letzten tagen ist wieder was dazu gekommen:

déjà vu (collector's edition steelbook)
hulk (quersteelbook)
prince of persia (collector's edition steelbook)


----------



## _PeG_ (28. Juni 2012)

160. jurassic park 1
161. jurassic park 2
162. jurassic park 3
163. 96 hours
164. der blutige pfad gottes
165. der blutige pfad gottes 2


----------



## SOADTony (1. Juli 2012)

So 2 neue Scheiben hab ich nun 

Alice im Wunderland Collectors 
Rubbel die Katz


----------



## Niza (2. Juli 2012)

Mittlerweile schon 8 Blu Rays:

1.2012
2.Avatar 
3.Iron Man 2
4.Tron Legacy
5.Alpha und Omega
6.Monster AG
7.Transformers 3
8.Captain Amerika

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## _PeG_ (3. Juli 2012)

166. the mechanist
167. land of the dead
168. good neighbours
169. dead man running
170. tage des ruhms


----------



## Flotter Geist (3. Juli 2012)

110.Apokalypse Now 3 Disc Deluxe Edition


----------



## marcus022 (5. Juli 2012)

- Batman Begins Premium Collection
- Batman The Dark Knight
- Body of Lies 
- Star Trek 10
- 96 Hours
- Thor
- Largo Winch 1 u. 2
- Wanted
- Predators
- Scarface
- Le Mac
- Wer ist Hanna 
- Captain Amerika 
- Unser Universum
- The International
- Gesetz der Rache
- Der große Crash
- James Bond - Quantum Trost                         
- Alien 1 bis 4


----------



## _PeG_ (5. Juli 2012)

marcus022 schrieb:


> - Alien 1 bis 4


 
amazon für 31,90??


----------



## Westfale_09 (5. Juli 2012)

So meine kleine Blu Ray Sammlung:

The Assault
Band Of Brothers (Tin Box)
Swat
Killer Elite
Death Race (Steelbook)
Spiel auf Bewährung
Sherlock Holmes 1
13
Blood Diamond
From Paris with Love (Steelbook)
72 Stunden
The Transporter Box (Teil 1-3)
Good Fellas
Kill The Boss
Johnny English 2 - Jetzt erst recht
Salt
Brügge sehen und sterben?
Greenzone (Steelbook)
Hangover 2(Steelbook)
Aushilfsgangster
Casino
Inception (Briefcase Edition mit Koffer)
Schneewittchen Limited Collectors Edition im Samtkoffer
Fast 5 (Limited Edition in der Gummi Box)
Robin Hood (Limited Collectors Edition im Buch)


----------



## JimPanske (6. Juli 2012)

556. Verblendung (2011) (Digipack)
557. Drive


----------



## pibels94 (6. Juli 2012)

frisch dazu gekomme. Johnny Eglish 2 - Jetzt erst recht uuuuuuund Pulp Fiction  sind wir glücklich? Ja wir sind glücklich


----------



## marcus022 (6. Juli 2012)

_PeG_ schrieb:


> amazon für 31,90??


 

Nein habe alle im Saturn gekauft. Insgesamt 39€ glaube. Teil 3 und 4 bietet Media Markt/Saturn für 8€ an zur Zeit. Aber alle in einer Box für den Preis ist natürlich klasse. Da ich aber vor 3 Monaten nicht dachte das ich die anderen Teile auch haben will ...


----------



## _PeG_ (9. Juli 2012)

171. sakrileg
172. illuminati


----------



## JimPanske (13. Juli 2012)

558. Avatar (Extended Edition)
559. Underworld: Awakening 3D (Steelbook) (Saturn Exclusive) inkl. T-Shirt
560. Tron: Legacy 3D (Steelbook)


----------



## Flotter Geist (13. Juli 2012)

111.Ice Age
112.Ice Age 2
113.Ice Age 3


----------



## _PeG_ (17. Juli 2012)

173. 12 monkeys
174. zodiac


----------



## _PeG_ (20. Juli 2012)

175. underworld awakening
176. shank
177. kiss kiss bang bang
178. four lions
179. vier brüder





edit: sorry für doppelpost..


----------



## GTA 3 (22. Juli 2012)

1.) Hangover
2.) Bourne Ultimatum

Habe wohl die größte Sammlung hier.


----------



## HaCKEr (23. Juli 2012)

44. Casino


----------



## Jupp007 (23. Juli 2012)

Hangover 1 und 2
Ich hoffe meine Sammlung wächst noch 
Ich möchte mal wissen, ob ich nur das "Problem" habe oder das allgemein so ist: Guckt ihr eure gekauften DVDs/Blu Rays regelmäßig? Ich schaue mir die Filme nie an. Wenn sie im TV laufen gucke ich sie jedoch


----------



## Westfale_09 (23. Juli 2012)

Ich habe meine "Schätzchen" min. einmal komplett durch geschaut und jetzt guck ich je nach Laune.  Ich kaufe ja auch nur Filme die ich gerne sehe und das immer und immer wieder  Rekord müssten die Prison Break Staffeln (komplett) mit 4 mal durchschauen sein. Aber auch Transporter oder Police ACademy haben ihre 2-3 mal durch  

Irgendwie also das Gegenteil von dir


----------



## HaCKEr (23. Juli 2012)

Ich würde sagen die meisten Filme meiner Sammlung schauhe ich mindestens einmal im Jahr. Ich würde so sagen knapp 70%. Manche natürlich auch öfters.
Ich muss aber auch dazu sagen das ich nie ins Kino gehe oder TV schauhe. 

Demnach auch das total Gegenteil von Jupp007. Ich kaufe um zu sammeln und 
zu konsumieren. Und das ohne Werbung, nervige Sitznachbarn und mit dem Snack meiner Wahl. TV-Qualität reicht mir nicht um einen guten Film zu sehen.
Und im Kino kommmt nicht das richtige Feeling auf. Dafür ist das Geld für 20 Jahre Kinotickets schonmal im voraus ins Heimkino geflossen


----------



## Jupp007 (24. Juli 2012)

Dann mache ich was falsch  Die einzige Sendung die ich mir mehrmals angeguckt habe war: The Walking Dead. Ich hoffe die bringen das mal als Blu Ray raus und Uncut -> das wird wohl nichts in Deutschland


----------



## HaCKEr (24. Juli 2012)

Aber bestimmt in AT und CH. Also investieren doch dann ins Ausland 
Wäre ja schlimm wenn wir die Wirtschaft hier in Deutschland stärken würden 
die bei all den unnützen Gehältern an Ämter wie der FSK/BPJM  zugrunde geht^^


----------



## Jupp007 (25. Juli 2012)

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob sich The Dark Knight als Blu Ray lohnt?
Ich habe vor paar Tagen das erste Mal Batman Begins gesehen und bin begeistert von Batman  Ich dachte erst, dass Batman doof ist


----------



## RapToX (25. Juli 2012)

klar lohnt sich das! ist wirklich ein toller streifen, den man (allein schon wegen dem joker) gesehen haben sollte


----------



## HaCKEr (25. Juli 2012)

Jupp007 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, ob sich The Dark Knight als Blu Ray lohnt?
> Ich habe vor paar Tagen das erste Mal Batman Begins gesehen und bin begeistert von Batman  Ich dachte erst, dass Batman doof ist


 

Ob sich das lohnt??? Die Nolan-Trilogy ist die beste Umsetzung von Batman die es gibt und allgemein eine der besten Comicverfilmungen der Geschichte.
The Dark Knight ist unabhängig vom Genre eine Meisterwerk der Filmgeschichte und einer der beeindruckensten Mainstream-Filme die ich jeh gesehen habe.
Absolut empfehlenswert und ein perfektes Beispiel für eine technisch perfekte BR. hier kommt jeder Pixel zur Geltung.


----------



## JimPanske (25. Juli 2012)

561. Fight Club (Steelbook) (Play.com Exclusive) (UK Import)
562. Planet der Affen: Prevolution (Steelbook) (FR Import)


----------



## DeadlyTear (28. Juli 2012)

Heute neu:

56.: Sherlock Holmes
57.: Haus der 1000 Leichen


----------



## Jupp007 (28. Juli 2012)

Habe mir The Dark Knight geholt und bin begeistert . Super Film, freue mich schon auf den Nachfolger.


----------



## DeadlyTear (30. Juli 2012)

Heute neu:

58.: Sucker Punch - Extended Cut

Edit:

Heute neu:

59.: Terry Pratchett's Going Postal - Limited Edition Starmetalpack Steelbook


----------



## _PeG_ (1. August 2012)

180. social network
181. drive


----------



## JimPanske (4. August 2012)

563. Die Abenteuer von Tim & Struppi - Das Geheimnis der Einhorn   (Limited Fine Art Collectible Boxset inkl. Steelbook) (Amazon Exclusive)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. August 2012)

142. Eagle Eye
143. Jarhead
144. Star Trek
145. Inside Man
146. Sleepers
147. Shoot em up
148. Gesetz der Strasse
149. Das Gesetz der Ehre
150. Ohne Limit
151. State of Play
152. Moon
153. Shooter
154. Wanted


----------



## DeadlyTear (5. August 2012)

Heute neu:

60.: Interview mit einem Vampir


----------



## JimPanske (9. August 2012)

Für je 5€ (lokales Angebot) kannste ned meckern 

 564. King Arthur
 565. Air Force One


----------



## _PeG_ (9. August 2012)

182. alien
183. alien 2 - die rückkehr
184. alien 3
185. alien 4 - die wiedergeburt


----------



## Bester_Nick (9. August 2012)

Ich hab nur ne Kaminfeuer Blu Ray. Meine "Sammlung" ist in der Videothek nebenan.


----------



## JimPanske (10. August 2012)

566. Total Recall (Ultimate Rekall Edition)


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (10. August 2012)

+ Alien 1 +2 (Steelbook)
+ AvP (Steelbook)
+ Total Recall (Special Remastered Edition)


----------



## JimPanske (25. August 2012)

567. Auf der Flucht (UK Import)


----------



## DeadlyTear (25. August 2012)

61.: Hot Fuzz


----------



## Al3x (27. August 2012)

Wenn ich hier meine Sammlung poste brauche ich alleine 4 Threadseiten.

Gerade bestellt: The Avengers


----------



## exa (28. August 2012)

dann poste doch einfach mal ein Bild?


----------



## Al3x (28. August 2012)

Hab was Besseres was mich sehr viel Zeit, viele schlaflose Nächte und Wochenenden kostete:


----------



## Al3x (28. August 2012)

Hier sind noch ein paar:


----------



## exa (28. August 2012)

na das ist doch mal was!


----------



## Al3x (28. August 2012)

Ich muss eh mal ein Video machen und es auf YT stellen, nur kann man mit Fraps in WMC7 (MediaBrowser ist ein Plug-In) nur im windowed Modus aufnehmen und dann hatte ich nach 3 min. eine satte 16gb avi Datei.  
Muss wohl doch mein Smartphone herhalten.


----------



## Westfale_09 (30. August 2012)

Meine Sammlung hat sich um folgende erweitert:

American Pie- Das Klassentreffen (Limitierte Collectors Edition)

Ziemlich beste Freunde (Limitierte Fan Edition) (am 08. September)


----------



## Al3x (31. August 2012)

Gestern gebraucht um 8 Euro gekauft:

Underworld Awakening


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (31. August 2012)

Wurde vor 1 Woche losgeschickt und soll erst am 11 Oktober kommen (  ):
The Walking Dead Season 2 Limited Collectors/Special Edition  <3


----------



## DeadlyTear (31. August 2012)

62.: The Baseballs - Strings 'n' Stripes Live
63.: Planet Erde - Die komplette Serie


----------



## JimPanske (1. September 2012)

568. Midnight Meat Train (Blu-ray + DVD) (Mediabook - Cover B)
569. Contagion
570. Romeo Must Die
571. New Jack City
572. Alles Erlaubt
573. Einer flog übers Kuckucksnest
574. Shining
575. Tucker & Dale vs Evil


----------



## _PeG_ (1. September 2012)

186. Gremlins - Kleine Monster
187. Gremlins 2 - Rückkehr der kleinen Monster
188. Thor
189. Captain America
190. Extreme Rage
191. Tucker & Dale vs. Evil


----------



## Flotter Geist (1. September 2012)

Der Weisse Hai Steelbook


----------



## _PeG_ (1. September 2012)

Flotter Geist schrieb:


> Der Weisse Hai Steelbook


 
kommt noch


----------



## DeadlyTear (2. September 2012)

64.: Paul - Steelbook
65.: Rango
66.-68.: Blade Trilogy


----------



## Flotter Geist (2. September 2012)

_PeG_ schrieb:


> 186. Gremlins - Kleine Monster
> *187. Gremlins 2 - Rückkehr der kleinen Monster*
> 188. Thor
> 189. Captain America
> ...


 

Gibts den auch einzeln oder nur mit Teil 1 zusammen?


----------



## _PeG_ (2. September 2012)

Flotter Geist schrieb:


> Gibts den auch einzeln oder nur mit Teil 1 zusammen?


 
kann ich dir nicht sagen.. habe einzeln bisher nur den 1. teil gesehen, mich aber für die komplette "box" entschieden..


----------



## JimPanske (2. September 2012)

In Deutschland gibts Gremlins 2 nur im Bundle mit Teil 1. In Frankreich jedoch einzeln mit dt. Ton.


----------



## DeadlyTear (3. September 2012)

69.: Die Legende von Aang
70.: Scott Pilgrim gegen den Rest der Welt
71.: The Expendables - Hero Pack Limited Special Edition (Steelbook und dazu noch eine Gürtelschnalle )


----------



## Westfale_09 (3. September 2012)

@ DeadlyTear. Ist diese Box das Geld wert?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. September 2012)

155. Blitz
156. Colombiana
157. Ein riskanter Plan
158. Drive
159. Atemlos


----------



## _PeG_ (3. September 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> 159. Atemlos


 
der war gar nicht mal so gut..


----------



## Al3x (4. September 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> 158. Drive


 
Der dafür umso besser.


----------



## _PeG_ (4. September 2012)

Al3x schrieb:
			
		

> Der dafür umso besser.



definitiv!!


----------



## DeadlyTear (4. September 2012)

Westfale_09 schrieb:


> @ DeadlyTear. Ist diese Box das Geld wert?



Hab sie für 13€ im Planeten-Markt erstanden. Die Gürtelschnalle sieht klasse aus.. und auch sonst. Bei anderen Anbietern im Internet kostet sie knapp 30€. Das hätte ich dafür nicht ausgegeben, da ich den Film jetzt auch nicht so pralle finde. Aber die Box ist halt nett. Da greift man bei dem Preis doch schonmal eher zu...


----------



## JimPanske (8. September 2012)

576. Kung Fu Panda 2 (3D)
577. Firewall
578. The Fighter


----------



## _PeG_ (8. September 2012)

192. contraband
193. safe house


----------



## DeadlyTear (12. September 2012)

72.: Percy Jackson - Diebe im Olymp


----------



## _PeG_ (13. September 2012)

194. the avengers
195. dobermann
196. wie ausgewechselt


----------



## DeadlyTear (14. September 2012)

73.-78.: Rocky - The Complete Saga

OT: Habe mir gestern noch ein paar "Kleinigkeiten" aus dem örtlichen Kino organisiert. Schaut einfach in den Anhang
Die großen Banner haben mal eben Maße von 244*152cm.


----------



## _PeG_ (14. September 2012)

197. the wackness



ps: sehr interessanter film!! klare empfehlung von mir.. gibts bei amazon gerade für unter 5 euro..


----------



## JimPanske (14. September 2012)

579. Bruce Lee - Die Legende des Drachen
580. The Avengers 3D (Steelbook)


----------



## Metalic (14. September 2012)

20.Breaking Bad Staffel 1
21.Breaking Bad Staffel 2
22.The Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas
23.Iron Man
24.RED Älter, Härter, Besser
25.Gesetz der Rache
26.Full Metal Jacket
27.Insidious
28.The Breakfast Club
29.Spaceballs
30.Sherlock Holmes
31.Sherlock Holmes - Spiel im Schatten
32.Paul Ein Alien auf der Flucht
33.The Thing
34.Shining
35.Demolition Man
36.Inglourous Basterds
37.The Big Labowski
38.Der Name der Rose
39.Ghostbusters
40.Mission: Impossible
41.The Green Mile


----------



## Metalic (15. September 2012)

42.Master and Commander


----------



## JimPanske (17. September 2012)

581. J. Edgar (Steelbook) (FR Import)
582. Rango
583. Crazy Heart
584. Brautalarm
585. Sanctum 3D


----------



## DeadlyTear (20. September 2012)

79.: Zorn der Titanen


----------



## _PeG_ (22. September 2012)

198. paranormal activity
199. slumdog millionär
200. rock 'n' rolla


----------



## JimPanske (24. September 2012)

586. Titanic 3D (Steelbook) (Media Markt Exclusive)
587. The Butterfly Effect (Premium Collection)


----------



## _PeG_ (24. September 2012)

201. ocean's 11
202. ocean's 12
203. ocean's 13


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. September 2012)

160. Cowboys & Aliens
161. The Avengers
162. Spiderman 1
163. Spiderman 2
164. Spiderman 3
165. Wall - E


----------



## Triniter (27. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung wie viele (bzw. eher wenig) Filme ich hab aber die Box musste ich einfach haben.


----------



## DeadlyTear (27. September 2012)

Heute neu von Amazon

80.-82.: Men In Black Trilogie inkl. Alien-Wackelfigur


----------



## Skipper81Ger (27. September 2012)

U.a. Toy storry 1,2,3 oben, wall e, avatar, HDR, game it Throne, Monsters, usw


----------



## JimPanske (28. September 2012)

588. Bolt 3D
589. Pirates of the Caribbean 4 3D
590. Men in Black 3 3D (Steelbook) (Media Markt Exclusive)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. September 2012)

166. Die 3 Muskettiere
167. Aushilfsgangster
168. MIB 1
169. MIB 2
170. MIB 3


----------



## _PeG_ (30. September 2012)

204. the divide
205. die horde
206. orphan


----------



## Metalic (3. Oktober 2012)

43. Ziemlich beste Freunde
44. The Expendables
45. Breaking Bad Staffel 3


----------



## Flotter Geist (4. Oktober 2012)

114. MIB 3
115. American Pie Das Klassentreffen
116 - 119. Indianer Jones 1-4

Ich muss mal nachzählen wie viele es mittlerweile sind


----------



## _PeG_ (5. Oktober 2012)

207. frontier(s)


----------



## JimPanske (5. Oktober 2012)

591. Cinderella (Diamond Edition) (im limitierten Schuber)
592. Kill The Boss


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (5. Oktober 2012)

Men in Black 3 Steelbook (Das letzte abgestaubt) 
Schaut richtig gut aus


----------



## DeadlyTear (7. Oktober 2012)

83.: Shaun Of The Dead - Limited Steelbook Edition

Und noch ein Nachtrag:
84.: Catch .44


----------



## _PeG_ (15. Oktober 2012)

208. something from nothing - the art of rap


----------



## Flotter Geist (16. Oktober 2012)

120.Freddy vs Jason
121.Super 8
122.Terminator 1 Steelbook


----------



## JimPanske (18. Oktober 2012)

593. The Terminator (Steelbook) (Play.com Exclusive) (UK Import) - Ein Schmuckstück


----------



## _PeG_ (18. Oktober 2012)

209. spritztour
210. rampart
211. hatchet
212. hatchet 2
213. breaking bad - staffel 1


----------



## JimPanske (27. Oktober 2012)

594. Dumbo (Zum 70. Jubiläum - Special Collection) (im limitierten Schuber)
595. Captain America: Der erste Rächer (Steelbook) (Müller Exclusive)
596. Snow White and the Huntsman (Steelbook)
597. Avatar - Aufbruch nach Pandora 3D (Steelbook) (Media Markt Exclusive)
598. Pinocchio (Platinum Edition zum 70. Jubiläum) (im limitierten Schuber)
599. The Godfather (Steelcase) (AU Import)
600. The Godfather: Part 2 (Steelcase) (AU Import)
601. The Godfather: Part 3 (Steelcase) (AU Import)

...und die 600. geknackt mit einer tollen Trilogie in 3 klasse Aufmachungen.


----------



## Flotter Geist (2. November 2012)

123.E.T. Der Außerirdische Steelbook
124.Zorn der Titanen


----------



## JimPanske (5. November 2012)

602. Terminator (Steelbook)
603. Conan 3D (im Schuber)


----------



## _PeG_ (6. November 2012)

214. 8 mile
215. the walking dead - 2. staffel


----------



## mds51 (6. November 2012)

Gut, dass das kein DVD-Thread ist -,- sonst wäre das ein etwas sehr lange Liste...

Aber nun zum Topic, aktuelle Filme auf BD:


Fast and Furious Five [Limited Collectors Edition]
American Pie: Das Klassentreffen [Limited Collectors Edition]
James Bond [50 Jahre Jubliäums Collection] 22 Filme
Die 36 Kammern der Shaolin-Trillogie
King Kong
All the Boys love Mandy Lane
High Lane
Mensch, Dave
Sherlock Holmes: Spiel im Schatten
Der Duft der Frauen
Full Metal Jacket
Insidious
Jurassic Park-Trillogie
Martyrs [Uncut]
Inside [Uncut]
Lethal Weapon-Collection
X-Men-Collection
Wall-E [Steelbook Edition]
OSS 117 -  Der Spion der sich liebte
OSS 117 - Er selbst ist sich genug
Roter Drache
Shaun of the Dead
Gesetz der Rache [Law Abiding Citizen -UK Import Uncut]
Underworld: Awakening
Daybreakers
Immer Drama um Tamara

...2 be continiued


----------



## JimPanske (7. November 2012)

604. Megamind 3D
605. The Amazing Spider-Man (Steelbook) (Media Markt Exclusive)


----------



## JimPanske (9. November 2012)

606. Schneewittchen (Diamond Edition) (im limitierten Schuber)

Nun fehlt nur noch Dornröschen, damit hätte ich dann alle bisherigen Diamond Editons auf Blu-ray.


----------



## MOD6699 (9. November 2012)

Bin auch grad dabei kaufe mir aber nur Filme die 100% öfters anzusehen sind für mich:


- Star Trek
- Batman Begins
- The Dark Knight
- The Big Lebowski
- Constantine
- Inception
- Prince of Persia (geschenk ^^)
- The Children (geschenk ^^)
- Das fünfte Element
- Kiss Kiss Bang Bang
- Sherlock Holmes 1


----------



## Almdudler2604 (9. November 2012)

Avatar 3D letzte Woche geshoppt - sehr geil


----------



## _PeG_ (10. November 2012)

216. v/h/s
217. the amazing spider-man


----------



## Skipper81Ger (14. November 2012)

Almdudler2604 schrieb:
			
		

> Avatar 3D letzte Woche geshoppt - sehr geil



Ja. Ich auch bei real


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. November 2012)

171. Planet der Affen " Prevolution "
172. Final Destination 5
173. Nichts zu Verzollen
174. Wickie und die starken Männer
175. Wickie auf großer Fahrt
176. Setup
177. Scorpion King III " Kampf um den Thron "


----------



## _PeG_ (16. November 2012)

218. schöne bescherung
219. im auftrag des teufels
220. wer ist hanna?
221. meine erfundene frau
222. hell
223. spiel mit der angst
224. red heat
225. sherlock holmes
226. sherlock holmes - spiel im schatten


----------



## JimPanske (30. November 2012)

607. Transformers (Centenary Edition - Steelbook) (Play.com Exklusiv) (UK Import)
608. Indiana Jones - Jäger des verlorenen Schatzes (Indiana Jones - Die Quadrilogie)
609. Indiana Jones und der Tempel des Todes (Indiana Jones - Die Quadrilogie)
610. Indiana Jones und der letzte Kreuzzug (Indiana Jones - Die Quadrilogie)
611. Indiana Jones und das Königreich des Kristallschädels (Indiana Jones - Die Quadrilogie)
612. Batman Begins (TDK Trilogy Steelbook Edition) (Amazon Exklusiv)
613. The Dark Knight (TDK Trilogy Steelbook Edition) (Amazon Exklusiv)
614. The Dark Knight Rises (TDK Trilogy Steelbook Edition) (Amazon Exklusiv)
615. Anonymous (Digibook) (Amazon Exklusiv)


----------



## _PeG_ (30. November 2012)

angeber..


----------



## Metalic (30. November 2012)

46. Iron Man 2


----------



## zocker1ne (1. Dezember 2012)

INCEPTION


----------



## _PeG_ (1. Dezember 2012)

227. batman - the dark knight rises
228. cleanskin
229. freddy vs. jason
230. natural born killers
231. paranormal activity 3
232. texas chainsaw massacre
233. tödliches kommando - the hurt locker


----------



## Flotter Geist (7. Dezember 2012)

125.Ted
126.Dark Knight Rises
127.Prometeus


----------



## JimPanske (7. Dezember 2012)

_PeG_ schrieb:


> angeber..


 
Lass mich doch  spass...


616. Prometheus - Dunkle Zeichen 3D (4-Disc Collectors Edition) (im Schuber)

Für  14,49€ durch nen Preisfehler und nen Gutschein bei buecher.de. Das  Artwork und der Metallic-Effekt des Schuber ist viel geiler als das MM  Steelbook und durch das 3D, die Anzahl der Discs und den Preis wohl das  Schnäppchen des Jahres.


----------



## JimPanske (12. Dezember 2012)

617. Predators
618. Mirrors
619. Windtalkers
620. Machete
621. Burn After Reading
622. Sleepy Hollow
623. Der Mandant


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Dezember 2012)

178. Willkommen bei den Schitis
179. Sherlock Holmes Spiel im Schatten
180. Sturm auf Festung Brest
181. Tage des Ruhms
182. Mission Impossible Phantom Protokoll
183. Ice Age 4 Voll verschoben
184. Tödliches Kommando
185. Safehouse
186 Zorn der Titanen
187. Die Reise zur geheimnisvollen Insel
188. Hostel 3
189. Almanya Willkommen in Deutschland
190. Ratatouille
191. The Guard Ein Ire sieht Schwarz


----------



## JimPanske (17. Dezember 2012)

624. Merida 3D (im limitierten Schuber)
625. The Dark Knight Rises (Collector's Book inkl. Comic) (Müller Exclusive)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Dezember 2012)

192. Fire & Ice The Dragon Chronicles
193. Percy Jackson Diebe im Olymp


----------



## JimPanske (20. Dezember 2012)

626. Mission: Impossible - Phantom Protokoll (Steelbook) (Media Markt Exclusive)


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (20. Dezember 2012)

Puh bei mir ist einiges dazu gekommen:
The Dark Knight Triologie (Steelbooks)
Bad Boys - Steelbook
Zombieland - Steelbook
Braveheart - Steelbook
Terminator - Steelbook
Terminator 2 - Steelbook
Shooter - Steelbook


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Dezember 2012)

194. Payback
195. Gun
196. Source Code
197. Wrong Turn 4
198. Rampart


----------



## Niza (22. Dezember 2012)

Meine ist gewachsen

Um 2 Blu Rays

Ice Age 4 und Battleship 
Also dann habe ich jetzt 10 Blu Rays:

1.Avatar
2.Iron Man 2
3.Captain Amerika
4.Transformers 3
5. 2012
6.Alpha und Omega
7. Space Dogs
8. Ice Age 4
9. battleship
10. Monster AG

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Dezember 2012)

Macht ja nix, gut das hier nicht auch noch die DVDs mitzählen. Da hätte ich noch eine Wochenaufgabe vor mir oder beim Wechsel auf Blu Ray einen Kleinwagen hier im Regal


----------



## Niza (22. Dezember 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Macht ja nix, gut das hier nicht auch noch die DVDs mitzählen. Da hätte ich noch eine Wochenaufgabe vor mir oder beim Wechsel auf Blu Ray einen Kleinwagen hier im Regal


 
Du hast mich auf so eine tolle Idee gerbracht

Schau mal hier:

Eure DVD Sammlung

Jetzt haben wir beides einmal für Blu Rays und einmal für DVDs

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## JimPanske (22. Dezember 2012)

627. Ziemlich beste Freunde (MediaBook)
628. Freddy Vs Jason
629. Michael Bay's Texas Chainsaw Massacre


----------



## _PeG_ (22. Dezember 2012)

234. ted
235. romper stomper
236. act of valor


----------



## mds51 (24. Dezember 2012)

Update 



Spoiler




Fast and Furious Five [Limited Collectors Edition]
American Pie: Das Klassentreffen [Limited Collectors Edition]
James Bond [50 Jahre Jubliäums Collection] Dr. No -> Casino Royale
Die 36 Kammern der Shaolin-Trillogie
King Kong
All the Boys love Mandy Lane
High Lane
Mensch, Dave
Sherlock Holmes: Spiel im Schatten
Der Duft der Frauen
Full Metal Jacket
Insidious
Jurassic Park-Trilogie
Martyrs [Uncut]
Inside [Uncut]
Lethal Weapon-Collection
X-Men-Collection
Wall-E [Steelbook Edition]
OSS 117 - Der Spion der sich liebte
OSS 117 - Er selbst ist sich genug
Roter Drache
Shaun of the Dead
Gesetz der Rache [Law Abiding Citizen -UK Import Uncut]
Underworld: Awakening
Immer Drama um Tamara
Daybreakers
Star Wars: The Complete Saga I-VI
*[*]Smokin Aces [Steelbook]
[*]Star Wars: The Complete Saga I-VI*


----------



## BlackNeo (24. Dezember 2012)

Muss ich noch was sagen?


----------



## _PeG_ (24. Dezember 2012)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Muss ich noch was sagen?



wie meinen??


----------



## BlackNeo (24. Dezember 2012)

Ich dachte ich hätte das Bild angehängt, blöde App...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flotter Geist (25. Dezember 2012)

@blackneo,wie teuer war das ?


----------



## BlackNeo (25. Dezember 2012)

Flotter Geist schrieb:


> @blackneo,wie teuer war das ?


 
K.a. wo meine Eltern das bestellt haben, kostet so ~130€ was ich gesehen habe.


----------



## JimPanske (25. Dezember 2012)

129€ aktuell bei Amazon: http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B006VDGROI


----------



## Metalic (25. Dezember 2012)

47. Batman The Dark Knight Rises
48. Prometheus


----------



## schmeck (25. Dezember 2012)

neue criterion blurays von godard..


----------



## _PeG_ (27. Dezember 2012)

237. rec3
238. paranormal activity 2
239. tropa de elite
240. elite suqad - im sumpf der korruption
241. harry brown


----------



## Niza (29. Dezember 2012)

Und wieder 2 Neue so komme ich auf 12 mittlerweile

11. Tomb Raider 1 und 2 
12. Der König der Löwen Diamond Edition (Blu Ray + DVD)

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## JimPanske (29. Dezember 2012)

630. The Dark Knight Rises (Bat Cowl / Limited Edition) (UK Import)

Schönes Stück. Macht sich gut in der Batman Sammlung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Dezember 2012)

199. Beilight Ext. Cut
200. The Grey " unter Wölfen "
201. Killer Elite
202. Catch 44 " Der ganz große Coup "
203. Contraband


----------



## JimPanske (3. Januar 2013)

631. American History X (Steelbook)
632. Perfect World 
633. Das Reich der Sonne 
634. Im Auftrag des Teufels (1997) 
635. Einsame Entscheidung 
636. Die Schlümpfe 3D (Figurengeschenkset inkl. Steelbook)


----------



## JimPanske (4. Januar 2013)

637. Tombstone
638. Kiss of the Dragon
639. The Help (2011)


----------



## _PeG_ (4. Januar 2013)

242. the devils rejects
243. das haus der 1000 leichen
244. sleep tight
245. diary of the dead
246. el superbeasto
247. black hawk down


----------



## JimPanske (10. Januar 2013)

640. Ice Age 4 3D (im Schuber)
641. Der Ghostwriter
642. Colombiana
643. 127 Hours
644. Woman Knight
645. Ironclad (Steelbook)
646. Brotherhood


----------



## JimPanske (11. Januar 2013)

647. Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy (Steelbook) (UK Import)


----------



## Westfale_09 (12. Januar 2013)

Bei mir sind auch noch welche dazu gekommen:

- A Gang Story - Eine Frage der Ehre
- 21
- New Police Story

Sind alle nicht so bekannt, jedoch lasse ich mich mal überraschen was ich da gekauft habe


----------



## JimPanske (13. Januar 2013)

Mit 21 und New Police Story hasste jedenfalls nichts falsch gemacht, A Gang Story kenn ich jedoch nicht. ..


----------



## _PeG_ (13. Januar 2013)

248. die schrillen vier auf achse
249. hilfe die amis kommen


----------



## BlackNeo (15. Januar 2013)

Heute angekommen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JimPanske (18. Januar 2013)

648. ParaNorman 3D (im limitierten Schuber)
649. Pulp Fiction (Special Edition) (im limitierten Schuber)
650. Good Will Hunting (Special Edition) (im limitierten Schuber)


----------



## _PeG_ (19. Januar 2013)

250. the day
251. mordlust - some guy who kills people


----------



## Metalic (19. Januar 2013)

49. Breaking Bad Staffel 4


----------



## Gothic1806 (22. Januar 2013)

Will ich auch mal mitmischen hier  mehr oder weniger

1. Avatar - Extended Collector´s Edition
2. R.E.D
3. Underworld Triologie
4. Kill Bill 1&2 - Steelbook
5. The Expendables - Steelbook
6. Battleship - Steelbook
7. Source Code
8. Fast & Furious 4
9. Fast & Furious 5 - Steelbook
10. Transformers
11. Transformers 2
12. Transformers 3
13. Knight and Day
14. Planet der Affen Prevolution
15. Tron
16. Tron Legacy
17. Captain America
18. Thor
19. Space Cowboys
20. Flucht ins 23. Jahrhundert
21. Die Insel
22. I Am Legend
23. Big Trouble in Little China
24. Ronin
25. Miss Undercover
26. Miss Undercover 2
27. Sherlock Holmes
28. Selbst ist die Braut
29. Hangover
30. Rango
31. Fluß ohne Wiederkehr
32. Drachenzähmen leicht gemacht
33. Mein Freund der Delfin
34. Monster House
35. Retrograde  - Dachte für 5€ ein Schnäppchen bis ich ihn dann gesehen hatte .

Mfg Markus


----------



## Raz3r (22. Januar 2013)

Bei mir kam vor ein paar Tagen auch ein paar neue Blurays dazu.

- The Fighter
- Knight and Day (Extended Cut)
- I am Legend (Premium Collection)
- The Expendables 2 - Back for War (Limited Special Uncut Edition - Variante 2 Steelbook)  
(Diese Version ist bei Saturn auf nur 10.000 Stück limitiert.)

Die ich die erste Version auch von MM damals geschenkt bekommen habe, war die zweite Pflicht.
Von MM die liegt ja jetzt auch schon bei 40€-70€.


----------



## JimPanske (23. Januar 2013)

651. Wrath of the Titans 3D (UK Import) (im Schuber)
652. Inglourious Basterds (Steelcase) (AU Import)
653. Dame, König, As, Spion (Limited Edition)
654. Die Tribute von Panem - The Hunger Games (Special Edition)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/44415-raz3r.html 

@ Raz3r

Die Limitierung bei Exp2 ist diesmal fürn Popo. 
Das Hero Pack beinhaltet sowohl die Zugabe der Saturn, als auch MM Exkl. Version, sprich Lenticular und Stoffbanner, sowie weiteren Gimmicks zu einem kleinen Aufpreis.


----------



## Raz3r (24. Januar 2013)

@JimPanske: Habe mir die andere Version gekauft, weil die bei Saturn im Angebot war an dem einen Tag.
Und da es noch limitiert war, war dies ok für mich. Gegen 16€ kann man denke ich nicht meckern.


----------



## JimPanske (24. Januar 2013)

655. The Expendables 2 - Hero Pack (inkl. Steelbook)

@Raz3r, ja für 16,99€ isses okay


----------



## Westfale_09 (24. Januar 2013)

Habt ihr das Hero Pack schon? ich habe dafür 28 € bei Amazon hingeblättert =(


----------



## JimPanske (24. Januar 2013)

Ja, habs heute Abend bekommen, hat mich 26€ gekostet.
Bist du Österreicher oder kamen noch 5€ DE Strafversand dazu?


----------



## Westfale_09 (25. Januar 2013)

5 € Strafversand  habe mir dann aber noch The Raid gleich mitbestellt.

Was haltet ihr von dem Hero Pack. Ich muss sagen, dai Postcards sind 0815. Das Stoffbanner ist i.O. Die Lethografie oder wie immer man das auch shreibt ist auch ok. Steelbookdesign finde ich sehr gut gemacht. Alles in allem OK. Besser als die Super Sonder Hyper Limited Collectors Fan Specia Edition  (falls ich einen Superlativ vergessen habe, denkt ihr euch dazu)


----------



## Do Berek (25. Januar 2013)

1. The Dark Knight
2.Tödliches Kommando-The Hurt Locker
3.Stone
4.Inception

Fortsetzung folgt...


----------



## JimPanske (25. Januar 2013)

Westfale_09 schrieb:


> 5 € Strafversand  habe mir dann aber noch The Raid gleich mitbestellt.
> 
> Was haltet ihr von dem Hero Pack. Ich muss sagen, dai Postcards sind 0815. Das Stoffbanner ist i.O. Die Lethografie oder wie immer man das auch shreibt ist auch ok. Steelbookdesign finde ich sehr gut gemacht. Alles in allem OK. Besser als die Super Sonder Hyper Limited Collectors Fan Specia Edition  (falls ich einen Superlativ vergessen habe, denkt ihr euch dazu)



The Raid lass ich aus, war nicht sonderlich davon angetan.
Das Hero Pack ist soweit okay für den Preis wenn man bedenkt das es die indirekten Exkl. Varianten vom MM und Saturn vereint und ein fast doppelt so großes Banner enthält wie das was es beim MM dazu gibt.


----------



## Westfale_09 (25. Januar 2013)

Was hat denn MM und Saturn angeboten?


----------



## _PeG_ (25. Januar 2013)

252. die vierte macht
253. universal soldier - day of reckoning


----------



## JimPanske (25. Januar 2013)

Westfale_09 schrieb:


> Was hat denn MM und Saturn angeboten?


 
Saturn - Steelbook mit Sly Lenticular Bild
MM - Steelbook mit Stoffbanner (60 x 26,5cm)

Das Hero Pack beinhaltet beides, das Banner ist aber 119 x 61cm groß und hat eben noch die weiteren Zugaben wie die Karten und den Aufkleber.


----------



## Low (25. Januar 2013)

argh schon wieder falscher thread


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Januar 2013)

204. Point Blank


----------



## Flotter Geist (26. Januar 2013)

128.Bad Boys
129.Expendables Directors Cut
130.Expendables 2 
131.The Thing


----------



## Westfale_09 (26. Januar 2013)

Heute hab ich mir dann mal folgendes geholt:

- Dame, König, As, Spion (Limited Edition von MM)
- Jackass 3


----------



## _PeG_ (26. Januar 2013)

254. the expendables 2
255. the raid


----------



## JimPanske (30. Januar 2013)

Sehr schöne Digibooks!

656. Gladiator (Digibook) (100th Anniversary Collectors Series) (UK Import)
657. King Kong (Digibook) (100th Anniversary Collectors Series) (UK Import)
658. Ray (Digibook) (100th Anniversary Collectors Series) (UK Import)


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (30. Januar 2013)

Mission Impossible 1-3 (Steelbooks)


----------



## RavionHD (30. Januar 2013)

Kennt jemand gute 3D Filme? Mit gutem 3D?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (30. Januar 2013)

3D ist so eine Sache. Gut fand ich es in Avatar. Ansonsten hab ich nicht mehr viel in 3D geguckt. The Green Hornet hab ich noch in 3D geguckt, aber das hätte man auch genauso gut in 2D gucken können.


----------



## Westfale_09 (30. Januar 2013)

60. 8 Mile
61. Snatch
62. Revolver


----------



## _PeG_ (30. Januar 2013)

256. point blank









zur 3d unterhaltung:

ich finde 3d völlig überbewertet!!

okay animierte filme können da zum größten teil schon überzeugen (oder eben direkt mit der speziellen kameratechnik gedrehte filme in verbindung mit animationen wie avatar), aber im nachhinein bearbeitete produktionen sind für den po..

im kino versuche ich 3d tunlichst zu vermeiden.. dort sollten lieber filme in hd laufen..

allerdings habe ich 3d noch nicht auf einem tv geschaut..


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Januar 2013)

205. Kesselschlacht in der Normandie
206. The Expendables 2 " limited Special Ucut Edition "



> Kennt jemand gute 3D Filme? Mit gutem 3D?​


Irgendwie der unpassende Thread dafür


----------



## JimPanske (6. Februar 2013)

659. Men in Black (1-3) Trilogy (Steelbook) (Play.com Exclusive) (UK Import)
- 660. Men in Black (2-3) Trilogy (Steelbook) (Play.com Exclusive) (UK Import)
- 661. Men in Black (3-3) Trilogy (Steelbook) (Play.com Exclusive) (UK Import)


----------



## Metalic (6. Februar 2013)

50. Die ultimative Bourne Trilogie
51. Das Ding aus einer anderen Welt (1982)
52. James Bond Ein Quantum Trost
53. From Hell
54. The Fighter
55. Batman Begins


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Februar 2013)

207. Willkommen im Süden
208. Transit
209. Aushilfsgangster


----------



## Gothic1806 (8. Februar 2013)

36. Prometeus - Dunkle Zeichen
37. Alien
38. Alien - Die Rückkehr
39. Alien 3
40. Alien - Die Wiedergeburt
41. Inglourios Basterds 


Mfg  Markus


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Februar 2013)

210. Inglourious Bastards
211. 8 Blickwinkel
212. Unknown Identity


----------



## JimPanske (17. Februar 2013)

Habe nach ein paar Verkäufen nun neu gezählt und die ganze Zeit wohl ein  paar BDs (19) unterschlagen, wodurch ich bei 670 bin, ohne die  aktuellen Neuzugänge.

Neuzugänge:

671. Bad Boys (Steelbook) (Play.com Exclusive) (UK Import)
672. Black Hawk Down (Steelbook) (Play.com Exclusive) (UK Import)
673. Cold Mountain (UK Import)
674. Ich bin Nummer Vier
675. Chronicle (Steelbook)
676. Verrückt nach Dir
677. American Beauty
678. Real Steel
679. - 681. Revenge Trilogie
- Sympathy for Mr. Vengeance
- Oldboy
- Lady Vengeance


----------



## _PeG_ (17. Februar 2013)

JimPanske schrieb:


> 679. - 681. Revenge Trilogie
> - Sympathy for Mr. Vengeance
> - Oldboy
> - Lady Vengeance


 
überlege ich mir auch zu "gönnen".. sind die filme gut??


----------



## JimPanske (17. Februar 2013)

_PeG_ schrieb:


> überlege ich mir auch zu "gönnen".. sind die filme gut??



Ich kenn ehrlich gesagt nur Oldboy, der hat mir soweit gefallen und da ich über die andern beiden nicht weniger positives gelesen habe, hab ich mir kurzerhand die Trilogie Blind zugelegt.

Bei Buch.de gibts aktuell ne 3 für 2 Aktion, aus der ich die Trilogie habe, zusammen mit Real Steel und American Beauty für 25,98€: http://www.buch.de/shop/3f2-aktion-februar-bluray/show/;jsessionid=?intid=amc136025072912377


----------



## Metalic (20. Februar 2013)

56. Underworld Awakening Steelbook


----------



## Fireflow93 (20. Februar 2013)

1. Ghettogangz 1 + 2 

2. Resident Evil Degeneration

3. Underworld Awakening 3D


----------



## Westfale_09 (20. Februar 2013)

63. Operation Kingdom 64. Geronimo  65. The Guard - Ein Ire sieht schwarz


----------



## _PeG_ (21. Februar 2013)

257. project x


----------



## der-ritze (22. Februar 2013)

1. 2012


----------



## genetikk (23. Februar 2013)

Green Zone
300
The Fighter
From Paris with Love
Das Gesetz der Rache
Das Gesetz der Ehre
Public Enemies 
Lord of War 
Wall Street
Bad Lieutnant 
Leon


----------



## Westfale_09 (23. Februar 2013)

Und wieder mal etwas besorgt   67. The Mechanic (Steelbook Edition) 68. Safe - Todsicher 69. Die Entführung der U-Bahn Pelham 123


----------



## _PeG_ (23. Februar 2013)

258. wake of death
259. looper


----------



## JimPanske (1. März 2013)

682. Lawless (Steelbook) (Play.com Exclusive) (UK Import)
683. Sin Nombre
684. Step Up To The Streets
685. Brothers
686. Little Big Soldier
687. The Grey
688. Findet Nemo 3D (Steelbook)


----------



## _PeG_ (1. März 2013)

260. dark shadows


----------



## Westfale_09 (1. März 2013)

70. El Gringo (Steelbook) 71. Kindsköpfe


----------



## Gothic1806 (2. März 2013)

42. Paul - Ein Alien auf der Flucht Steelbook


Mfg. Markus


----------



## Der-Bert (2. März 2013)

Bis jetzt noch nicht eine BluRay.


----------



## Rolk (2. März 2013)

Im Dezember den 1. Player geholt und schon 52 Blurays. Bin aber zu faul die jetzt aufzuzählen.


----------



## _PeG_ (2. März 2013)

Rolk schrieb:


> Im Dezember den 1. Player geholt und schon 52 Blurays. Bin aber zu faul die jetzt aufzuzählen.



warum dann der post??


----------



## Metalic (5. März 2013)

57. Terminator 2
58. Terminator Die Erlösung
59. V wie Vendetta
60. The Machinist
61. Training Day


----------



## MOD6699 (5. März 2013)

Der Sternwanderer 
Drive

neu besorgt


----------



## JimPanske (6. März 2013)

689. Faculty (UK Import)
690. Für eine Handvoll Dollar
691. Für ein paar Dollar mehr
692. Blade Runner (30th Anniversary Collectors Edition) (Amazon.de Exclusive)


----------



## _PeG_ (6. März 2013)

261. cabin in the woods
262. the guard


----------



## JimPanske (22. März 2013)

693. Garden State (Special Edition) (im limitierten Schuber)
694. Charlie und die Schokoladenfabrik
695. Biutiful 
696. Blood Work
697. Psycho
698. Piranha 
699. Contact 
700. Flightplan 
701. Mystic River


----------



## _PeG_ (23. März 2013)

263. haywire
264. six bullets
265. in time


----------



## JimPanske (27. März 2013)

702. Lawless (Steelbook)
703. Contraband (Steelbook)
704. Winters Bone
705. Le Mac
706. Helden der Nacht


----------



## _PeG_ (28. März 2013)

266. lawless
267. headhunters
268. chernobyl diaries
269. freunde mit gewissen vorzügen
270. american pie - das klassentreffen


----------



## MOD6699 (28. März 2013)

Neu hinzugekommen:

Memento
Sieben
Departed


----------



## Metalic (28. März 2013)

62. Sons of Anarchy Season 1


----------



## incrediblechaos (3. April 2013)

Herr der Ringe Extendend Triologie
Männertrip
American History X


----------



## Gothic1806 (13. April 2013)

43. Safe House - Steelbook


Mfg  Markus


----------



## _PeG_ (15. April 2013)

271. game of thrones - 2. staffel


----------



## JimPanske (16. April 2013)

707. Pans Labyrinth (Steelbook)
708. American Graffiti
709. Midnight in Paris
710. Der Plan (2011)
711. Killshot
712. Project X (2012)
713. 21 Jump Street
714. City of Life and Death - Das Nanjing Massaker
715. Roller Girl
716. (500) Days of Summer
717. The Ides of March - Tage des Verrats


----------



## JimPanske (17. April 2013)

718. Aladdin


----------



## JimPanske (27. April 2013)

719. Schindlers Liste (Digibook)
720. Life Of Pi 3D


----------



## Metalic (27. April 2013)

62. Millenium Vergebung

Nur blöd wenn mi Teil eins und zwei fehlt 

@JimPanske
Hast du mal ein Bild von deiner Sammlung?


----------



## JimPanske (27. April 2013)

Ein paar schnelle, eher unschöne und teils verpixelte mit dem Handy gemachte Bilder:


----------



## -Atlanter- (1. Mai 2013)

Meine Blu-Raysammlung besteht hauptsächlich aus Sci-Fi-Filmen, teilweise aus Fantasyfilmen. Serien sind hier (fast) nicht dabei, die habe ich alle auf DVD. Bei Serien würde eine BluRay auch nichts bringen, wenn Sie nicht bereits in Full-HD gefilmt wurden.

Meine Blu-Raysammlung:

- Filme
Inception
The Dark Knight
The Dark Knight Rises
Matrix
Matrix Returns
Matrix Revolution
Hancock
Captain America
Iron Man
Iron Man 2
Watchmen
V wie Vendetta
Dragonheart
Transformers
Der Sternwanderer
Serenity - Flucht in neue Welten

- Serien
Firefly - Der Aufbruch der Serenity

- Dokus
Planet Erde


----------



## _PeG_ (10. Mai 2013)

272. 7 psychos


----------



## JimPanske (14. Mai 2013)

721. Mulan
722. Peter Pan
723. Der Glöckner von Notre Dame


----------



## -Atlanter- (14. Mai 2013)

Neu: Home


----------



## _PeG_ (14. Mai 2013)

273. oldboy
274. breaking bad - staffel 2


----------



## JimPanske (16. Mai 2013)

Beim MM für 19,98€ aus der 3für2 Aktion (komplettes Sortiment)

724. Sinola 
725. Ein Fressen für die Geier
726. Premium Rush


----------



## exa (17. Mai 2013)

exa schrieb:


> 1. *Illuminati* Extended Limited Collectors Edition
> 2. *300* Complete Experience
> 3. *Green Mile*
> 4. *Batman the Dark Knight* 2-Disk Special Edition
> ...



35. *Die Verurteilten*
36. *Butterfly Effect* (inkl. Directors Cut im O-Ton)
37. *Captain America* The First Avenger (BD+DVD+DC)
38. *Thor* (BD+DVD+DC)

4 für 30 bei Amazon genutzt...


----------



## JimPanske (17. Mai 2013)

Grade aus UK eingetrudelt:

727. Mission: Impossible - Centenary Edition (Steelbook) (UK Import)


----------



## JimPanske (17. Mai 2013)

Schon wieder beim MM wg. der 3für2 Aktion O.O

728. Pale Rider
729. Django (1966)
730. Das Comeback


----------



## _PeG_ (18. Mai 2013)

275. star trek


----------



## Flotter Geist (19. Mai 2013)

132.PulpFiction
133.Armee der Finsternis
134.Falsches Spiel mit Roger Rabbit (ich liebe diesen Film)
135.Fluch der Karibik 4


----------



## JimPanske (22. Mai 2013)

731. Coraline 3D
732. Serenity (Steelbook) (100th Anniversary)
733. Falsches Spiel mit Roger Rabbit
734. Die Welt ist nicht genug - 007
735. Django (Steelbook)


----------



## FabiCMR (23. Mai 2013)

300
The Dark Knight Trilogy
Ironman 1/2 
Marvel's The Avengers
Thor
Gladiator


----------



## mixxed_up (24. Mai 2013)

Heute ist mein neuer Import angekommen... Jurassic Park 3D. Die Effekte, das Bild und der neue Soundmix sind einfach wunderbar. *.*

Und in 3D kommt der Film hierzulande ja erst im September ins Kino, passt also. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JimPanske (25. Mai 2013)

Für zsm. 8,70€ inkl. VK @ brands4fri​ends

736. Black Gold (2011)
737. Der Duft der Frauen

_____________

Das 3D von JP ist wirklich stark , sowie die Farbgebnung der neuen Disc, nur ein paar kleine DNR-Macken stören, aber sonst - Super!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Mai 2013)

213. Resturlaub
214. Tiger & Dragon Reloaded
215. Haywire
216. Rescue Dawn
217. City of Ember
218. The Way back
219. Der große Crash


----------



## mixxed_up (25. Mai 2013)

JimPanske schrieb:


> Für zsm. 8,70€ inkl. VK @ brands4fri​ends
> 
> 736. Black Gold (2011)
> 737. Der Duft der Frauen
> ...



Ja, alles was stört ist, dass die 2D-Version in Form des alten, verrauschten Masters vorliegt. Da haben die sich die Mühe wohl nicht mehr machen wollen.


----------



## FabiCMR (30. Mai 2013)

Iron man 3 vorbestellt 

und noch ein paar andere ^^


----------



## _PeG_ (30. Mai 2013)

276. gangster squad
277. breaking bad - staffel 3


----------



## JimPanske (3. Juni 2013)

Saturn 3für2:

Paket 1:

738. Pocahontas
739. Tarzan
740.  Pixars komplette Kurzfilm Collection 2

Paket 2:

741. A History of Violence 
742. Hidalgo 
743. GoldenEye 007


----------



## JimPanske (5. Juni 2013)

Amazon 3 für 2

744. Frankenweenie 3D (im limitierten Schuber)
745. Der gestiefelte Kater 3D (im limitierten Schuber)
746. Gangster Squad (Steelbook) (Amazon Exclusive)


----------



## JimPanske (8. Juni 2013)

747. Die Kunst zu gewinnen – Moneyball 
748. The Descendants 
749. Ondine - Das Mädchen aus dem Meer 
750. Der Zoowärter
751. What A Man


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Juni 2013)

1. Ted
2. Freunde mit gewissen Vorzügen
3. Beyoncé - I Am... Your's 
4. The Big Bang Theory - Die komplette erste Staffel
5. Die Toten Hosen - Machmallauter - Live in Berlin
6. Die Toten Hosen - Heimspiel - Live in Düsseldorf
7. Cloud Atlas
8. The Big Bang Theory - Die komplette zweite Staffel
9. Der Hobbit - Eine unerwartete Reise (3D)


----------



## The_Trasher (12. Juni 2013)

Manche werden jetzt lachen, aber ich hab keine einzige Blu-Ray bzw. überhaupt nen Player


----------



## mixxed_up (13. Juni 2013)

The_Trasher schrieb:


> Manche werden jetzt lachen, aber ich hab keine einzige Blu-Ray bzw. überhaupt nen Player



Shame on you.


----------



## JimPanske (14. Juni 2013)

752. 101 Dalmatiner (1961)
753. Alice im Wunderland (1951) (Special Edition zum 60. Jubiläum)
754. Argo (2012) (Steelbook) (Zavvi Exclusive) (UK Import)
755. End of Watch (Steelbook) (UK Import)


----------



## Mick-Jogger (14. Juni 2013)

Mmh also ich kauf mir vllt. ne Gebrauchte PS3 um die als BluRay Player zu gebrauchen.


----------



## bofferbrauer (18. Juni 2013)

Also was hab ich denn so alles auf Blu-Ray...hmmm...

1. Scott Pilgrim vs. The World
2. Appleseed Ex Machina
3. Matrix
4. Matrix Reloaded
5. Matrix Revolutions
6. Wreck-it Ralph (Ralph reichts) 2D + 3D version
7. Marvel's The Avengers
8. Terminator: The Sarah Connor Cronicles (Terminator SCC), beide Staffeln
9. The Dark Knight Collector's edition (Beinhaltet alle 3 Batman von Christopher Nolan (Batman Begins, The Dark Knight, The Dark Knight Rises) plus 2 Bonus Discs und ein 70 seitiges Handbuch)

Hab mit Sicherheit noch was vergessen, weiß jetzt aber nicht was


----------



## _PeG_ (18. Juni 2013)

278. bronson


----------



## JimPanske (25. Juni 2013)

756. Planet Erde (Softbox)
757. Aristocats
758. Der Lorax 3D


----------



## JimPanske (4. Juli 2013)

759. Der weiße Hai (Steelbook)
760. Die größten Naturereignisse (Digipack im Schuber)
761. Planet des Lebens - Die komplette Serie (Digipack im Schuber)
762. How The West Was Won (Das war der wilde Westen) (Collectors Book) (CA Import)
763. Senza Tregua (Harte Ziele) (IT Import)
764. Dragon Trainer 3D (Drachenzähmen leicht gemacht 3D) (IT Import)
765. Mostri contro Alieni 3D (Monsters vs. Aliens 3D) (IT Import)
766. - 768. Madagascar - La Trilogia (Madagascar - Die Trilogie) (IT Import)
769. Aladdin (Steelbook) (Zavvi Exclusive) (UK Import)
770. Cast Away (UK Import)


----------



## DeepXtreme (4. Juli 2013)

Avatar 3D  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deep Sea 3D (IMAX)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kollektion Wale/Delfine/Haie 3D  (Kinderkram und kaum Tiefeneffekt)
Im Rausch der Lüfte 3D (angeblich IMAX) 
Shakira "Live from Paris"
Led Zeppelin "Celebration Day"


----------



## PCGHGS (4. Juli 2013)

10. Pirates of the Caribbean - Die Piraten-Quadrologie  (5 Blu-Rays)
11. Die Mumie - Trilogie


----------



## _PeG_ (11. Juli 2013)

279. get the gringo


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Juli 2013)

220. Zettl
221. The Son of no one
222. Lockout


----------



## MOD6699 (16. Juli 2013)

The Dark Knight Rises
Event Horizon
The Amazing Spiderman
Total Recall


----------



## JimPanske (18. Juli 2013)

771. Bloodsport
772. Bettgeflüster (Digibook)
773. Atonement (Abbitte) (Digibook) (UK Import)


----------



## skywalkerja (22. Juli 2013)

Blu-Rays


----------



## JimPanske (27. Juli 2013)

Heute mal ne kleine Frankreich-Kombo:

774. La Grande Evasion (Gesprengte Ketten) (Edition Limitee) (Steelbook) (FR Import)
775. Drive (Edition Specifique) (Steelbook) (FR Import)
776. Time Out (In Time) (Steelbook) (FR Import)


----------



## Hiazu (27. Juli 2013)

Meine riesige Sammlung:

Kick-Ass
Iron Man 1 & Iron Man 2 Collection
Transformers 1-3 Steelbox


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Juli 2013)

223. The Watch
224. The amazing Spiderman
225. The Samaritan


----------



## _PeG_ (29. Juli 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Spyderman


 



bist du besoffen??


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Juli 2013)

_PeG_ schrieb:


> bist du besoffen??



So ähnlich, aber mit ohne Sprit


----------



## _PeG_ (2. August 2013)

280. breaking bad - staffel 4


----------



## JimPanske (3. August 2013)

777. Ali
778. Open Range


----------



## _PeG_ (4. August 2013)

281. misfits - staffel 2


----------



## Nosferatu05 (5. August 2013)

Ich hätte es nicht für möglich gehalten, aber ich habe vorgestern ein OVP Captain America Steelbook für 20€  bei Müller bekommen. Denke es liegt an dem Kaff wo ich gerade bin. werde heute mal den Media Markt besuchen. Vielleicht findet sich noch ein Avatar Steel im Regal xD


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (5. August 2013)

Nosferatu05 schrieb:


> Ich hätte es nicht für möglich gehalten, aber ich habe vorgestern ein OVP Captain America Steelbook für 20€  bei Müller bekommen. Denke es liegt an dem Kaff wo ich gerade bin. werde heute mal den Media Markt besuchen. Vielleicht findet sich noch ein Avatar Steel im Regal xD


 
Oder ein Iron Man 1 Steelbook xD


----------



## Nosferatu05 (5. August 2013)

Auch nicht schlecht hrhr


----------



## PCGHGS (7. August 2013)

12. Schindlers Liste (20th Anniversary Edition)
13. Blutzbrüdaz
14. Zeiten ändern Dich (Steelbook)
15. The Big Bang Theory - Die komplette dritte Staffel


----------



## JimPanske (7. August 2013)

779. O Brother Where Art Thou?
780. End Of Watch
781. Das Fenster zum Hof


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. August 2013)

226. Russendisko
227. End of Watch
228. Resident Evil - Retribution
229. Freelancers
230. Maria, ihm schmeckts nicht
231. Silent Hill - Revelation 3D


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (8. August 2013)

Gerade auf dem Weg zu mir:

Rambo 1 Steelbook

Freu mich tierisch


----------



## JimPanske (10. August 2013)

Finde das Rambo Zavvi Steelbook schrecklich.


----------



## shelby1989 (10. August 2013)

1.Zurück in die Zukunft Box
2.Indiana Jones Die Quadrilogie
3.Battel Royale Mediabook
4.Butterfly Effect Mediabook
5.Scarface Steelbook
6.Machete Steelbook
7.Death Race Steelbook
8.IP Man 1&2 Steelbook
9.Iron Man 1&2 Steelbook
10.Resident Evil I-IV Steelbook
11.ElMariachi Trilogy
12.The Rock
13.Con Air 
14.Total Recall
15.Gran Torino
16.Prestige
17.Batman 
18.Kampf der Titanen 
19.RED
20.Meine Erfundene Frau
21.Boyz n the Hood
22.Wie Ausgewechselt
23.Avatar


----------



## MOD6699 (13. August 2013)

Neu dazu gekommen:

Lucky # Slevin
Sleepy Hollow
Snatch
Vier Brüder


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. August 2013)

232. Toy Story 3
233. The Dark Knight Rises
234. Battleship
235. Total Recall
236. Der Hobbit
237. Kochen ist Chefsache


----------



## JimPanske (17. August 2013)

782. Bridget Jones's Diary (Digibook) (UK Import)
783. Something From Nothing: The Art of Rap (UK Import)
784 - 786. Mad Max Trilogy - Edicion Especial (TinCan) (ES Import) 
787. Catch Me If You Can
788. The Mexican
789. Space Cowboys
790. Tödliche Entscheidung
791. The Jungle Book (Steelbook) (Zavvi Exclusive) (UK Import)


----------



## Nosferatu05 (21. August 2013)

120. Gangster Squad Steel
121. Lockout Steel
122. The Grey Steel
123. Fighting Steel
124. Die Säulen der Erde Steel
125. Battleship Steel
126. Snow White and the Huntsman Steel
127. Männer, die auf Ziegen starren Steel
128. Sex and the City Steel
129. James Bond 007: Casino Royale Steel
130. Saw Steel


----------



## JimPanske (22. August 2013)

792. Wunderwelt Erde
793. Crazy, Stupid, Love (UK Import)
794. Heartbreak Ridge  (UK Import)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. August 2013)

238. - 242. Fast & Furious 1 - 5 
243. - 245. Ocean´s 11 - 13
246. Doc Wet
247. Flight
248. Gallow Walkers
249. Vehicle 19


----------



## JimPanske (27. August 2013)

795. John Carter 3D (im limitierten Schuber)
796. Dinosaurier


----------



## _PeG_ (29. August 2013)

282. sightseers - killers on tour


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. August 2013)

250. Breaking Wind
251. 7 Psychos
252. Spieglein Spieglein


----------



## _PeG_ (2. September 2013)

283. source code


----------



## JimPanske (3. September 2013)

797. Cloud Atlas
798. Savages


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. September 2013)

253. Kokowääh 2
254. Iron Sky
255. Parker


----------



## JimPanske (5. September 2013)

799. Das Leben ist schön (Special Edition) (im limitierten Schuber)
800. Jackie Brown (Special Edition) (im limitierten Schuber)

Tadaa! #800 geknackt...


----------



## _PeG_ (5. September 2013)

angeber


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. September 2013)

256. Der Diktator
257. Pitch Black
258. Riddick
259. Batman Begins
260. Red Tails
261. Snowwhite & the Huntsman

Nachtrag:

262. Madagascar 3
263. Oblivion
264. 1 1/2 Ritter
265. 22 Bullets
266. Die Schlümpfe


----------



## _PeG_ (14. September 2013)

284. strike back - staffel 1


----------



## JimPanske (17. September 2013)

_PeG_ schrieb:


> angeber



Och komm....


----------



## JePe (18. September 2013)

*DVD*

Air Force One
Aliens vs. Predator 1 und 2 (Box)
Andromeda (1971)
Armageddon
Auf brennendem Eis
Bad Boys
Bad Boys 2
Basic Instinct
Below
Beverly Hills Cop
Beverly Hills Cop 2
Blade
Blade 2
Blade Trinity
Cliffhanger
Con Air
Crimson Tide
Das Arche Noah Prinzip
Das Dorf der Verdamten (1995)
Das schwarze Loch
Das Schweigen der Lämmer
Dejavu
Demolition Man
Der Anschlag
Der Mann, der niemals lebte
Der Schakal (1997)
Der Staatsfeind Nr. 1
Der Tag, an dem die Erde still stand (1951 und 2008, Box)
Der unglaubliche Hulk
Die Bourne Trilogie
Die Dämonischen
Die nackte Kanone Trilogie
Die Zeitmaschine (1960)
Doom
Drive Angry
Enemy Mine
Fantomas Trilogie (Box)
Fletchers Visionen
Goldeneye
Goldfinger
Halloween (2007)
Hellboy
Hostage
Im Geheimdienst ihrer Majestät
Insider
Iron Man 2
Indiana Jones: Jäger des verlorenen Schatzes
Indiana Jones und der letzte Kreuzzug
James Bond jagt Dr. No
JFK Directors Cut
Krieg der Welten (2005)
Last Boy Scout
Lethal Weapon Special Edition
Man lebt nur zweimal
Mirrors
Mission: Impossible Trilogie
Mission to Mars
Moon 44
Moonraker
Next
Outbreak
Pitch Black
Planet der Affen Die Saga (Box)
Planet der Affen (2001)
Projekt: Peacemaker
Rambo 2 Der Auftrag
Rambo 3
Saw
Schindlers Liste
Scream
Scream 2
Sieben
Sin City
Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow
Sneakers
Sphere
Spiel auf Zeit
Star Wars 1 bis 3 (Box)
Star Wars 4 bis 6 (Box)
Starship Troopers
Stirb an einem anderen Tag
Terminator
Terminator 2
The Abyss
The Core
The Crazies
The DaVinci Code
The Day after Tomorrow
The Hills have Eyes (2006)
The Hitcher (2007)
The Hurt Locker
The International
The Punisher (2004)
The Sentinel
Transformers
Transformers Die Rache
Trespass
Universal Soldier
Verhandlungssache
Virtuosity
Wanted
Wargames
X-Men
X-Men 2
X-Men Der letzte Widerstand
8 MM
20000 Meilen unter dem Meer (1954)

*BD*

Airport
Akte X Der Film und Akte X Jenseits der Wahrheit (Box)
Alarm im Weltall
Alien
Aliens
Alien Die Wiedergeburt
Apollo 13
Assassins
Atemlos (2011)
Auf der Flucht
Auftrag Rache
Ausnahmezustand
Batman
Battleship
Black Hawk Down
Blade Runner Final Cut
Captain America
Casino
Casino Royale (2006)
Cloverfield
Collateral
Contact
Contagion
Cowboys & Aliens Extended Directors Cut
Dantes Peak
Das A-Team Extended Cut
Das Bourne Vermächtnis
Das Kartell
Das fünfte Element
Das gibt Ärger
Das Mercury Puzzle
Das Omen (2006)
Das Urteil
Dawn of the Dead
Deep Impact
Departed
Der Ghostwriter
Der Krieg des Charlie Wilson
Der Manchurian Kandidat (2004)
Der Plan
Der weisse Hai
Die City Cobra
Die Entführung der U-Bahn Pelham 123 (2009)
Die Insel
Die Liga der aussergewöhnlichen Gentlemen
Die purpurnen Flüsse
Die purpurnen Flüsse 2
Die Stunde der Patrioten
Die Superman Spielfilm Collection
District 9
Dracula (1992)
Dune (1984)
Eagle Eye
Eine Frage der Ehre
Einsame Entscheidung
Event Horizon
Fair Game
Fantastic Four 1 und 2 (Box)
Flight
Freitag, der 13. (2009)
Gesetz der Rache
G. I. Joe
Ghostbusters
Gladiator
Green Lantern Extended Cut
Green Zone
Hancock Extended Version
Harry Potter und der Halbblut-Prinz
Harry Potter und die Heiligtümer des Todes 1
Harry Potter und die Heiligtümer des Todes 2
Heat Premium Collection
Hot Fuzz
Hulk
I, Robot
I am Legend
Ich weiss was du letzten Sommer getan hast und Ich weiss noch immer was du letzten Sommer getan hast (Box)
Illuminati
Im Körper des Feindes
In einer kleinen Stadt
In the Line of Fire
Inception
Independence Day
Inside Man
In Time
Iron Man
Iron Sky
Jack Reacher
Jagd auf Roter Oktober
John Carter
Judge Dredd
Jurassic Park Ultimate Trilogy (Box)
Kampf der Titanen (2010)
Kick-Ass
Knowing
Lockout
Lost in Space
Matrix Trilogy
Max Payne Extended Directors Cut
Mimic Special Edition
Mission: Impossible Phantom Protokoll
Mystic River
Oblivion
Operation: Broken Arrow
Operation: Kingdom
Operation Walküre
Pandorum
Passwort Swordfish
Payback
Percy Jackson Diebe im Olymp
Piranha (2010)
Planet der Affen: Prevolution
Predator Ultimate Hunter Edition
Predator 2
Predators
Real Steal
Red Dawn (2012)
Red Heat
Resident Evil: Afterlife
Riddick Directors Cut
Robocop Trilogie (Box)
Running Man
Safe House
Serenity
Shooter
Skyfall
Skyline
Spawn Directors Cut
Species
Speed
Spy Game
Star Trek (1979)
Star Trek (2009)
Star Trek 2 Der Zorn des Khan
Star Trek 3 Auf der Suche nach Mr. Spock
Star Trek 4 Zurück in die Gegenwart
Star Trek 5 Am Rande des Universums
Star Trek 6 Das unentdeckte Land
Star Trek 7 Treffen der Generationen
Star Trek 8 Der erste Kontakt
Star Trek 9 Der Aufstand
Star Trek 10 Nemesis
Stargate
Stirb langsam Ein guter Tag zum Sterben Extended Cut
Sucker Punch
Sunshine
Super 8
Surrogates
Stealth
S.W.A.T.
Tango & Cash
Terminator Die Erlösung
The Bay
The Book of Eli
The Dark Knight Trilogie (Box)
The Game
The Happening Directors Cut
The Hills have Eyes (1977) und The Hills have Eyes 2 (1985) und Mindripper (Box)
The Hills have Eyes 2 (2007)
The last Stand Limited Uncut Gold Edition
The Rock
The Thing (2011)
The Town
The 6th Day
Thor
Tomb Raider und Tomb Raider Die Wiege der Sonne (Box)
Total Recall (1990) Ultimate Rekall Edition
Total Recall (2012) Extended Directors Cut
Tränen der Sonne
Troja
Tron und Tron Legacy
Unheimliche Begegnung der dritten Art
Unknown Identity
Unstoppable
Van Helsing
Wer ist Hanna?
World Invasion: Battle Los Angeles
X-Men Erste Entscheidung
X-Men Origins Wolverine
Zero Dark Thirty
Zurück in die Zukunft Trilogie (Box)
8 Blickwinkel
16 Blocks
28 Days later und 28 Weeks later (Box)
2001
2010
2012

*BD 3D*

Abraham Lincoln Vampirjäger
Avatar
Avengers
Der Hobbit
Dredd
G. I. Joe Die Abrechnung
Men in Black 3
Prometheus Collectors Edition (engl.)
Star Trek Into Darkness
The amazing Spider-Man
Underworld Awakening


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. September 2013)

*AW: Re: Eure Blu-Ray Sammlung*



JePe schrieb:


> *DVD*
> 
> Air Force One
> ... ... ...



Für DVDs gibt es sogar einen eigenen Thread -> *Eure DVD Sammlung* 



268. Standup Guys
269. G.I. Joe " Die Abrechnung "
270. Hit & Run
271. The last Stand
272. Get the Gringo
273. Stirb langsam " Ein guter Tag zum sterben "


----------



## JimPanske (21. September 2013)

Die Ankünfte der letzten 2 Wochen:

801. Back In The Game
802. Die Monster AG 3D (im limtierten Schuber)
803. Thelma & Louise
804. My Week With Marilyn
805. Der Club der toten Dichter
806. Der Mann der niemals aufgibt
807. Mein Nachbar Totoro
808. Das Beste kommt zum Schluss
809. Firefox
810. Headhunters
811. Wasabi
812. Over The Top


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. September 2013)

*AW: Re: Eure Blu-Ray Sammlung*

274. My big fat Greek Summer
275. Killing them softly
276. Jack Reacher


----------



## JimPanske (25. September 2013)

813. Patriot Games (Die Stunde der Patrioten) (UK Import)
814. Clear and Present Danger (Das Kartell) (UK Import)
815. L'Homme des hautes plaines (Ein Fremder ohne Namen) (FR Import)
816. Flucht von Alcatraz
817. Fargo
818. Wyatt Earp
819. Fast & Furious 6 (Steelbook)
820. Die fantastische Welt von Oz 3D (im limitierten Schuber)


----------



## _PeG_ (28. September 2013)

285. cloud atlas
286. paranormal activity 4
287. argo


----------



## JimPanske (1. Oktober 2013)

Beim lokalen MM aus der 5 für 3 Aktion:

821. Arrietty - Die wundersame Welt der Borger
822. 12 Uhr mittags - High Noon
823. The Flowers Of War
824. Tigerland
825. In The Land Of Blood And Honey

Zudem ist heute Dornröschen im klasse Schuber angekommen (die schon lange ausverkauft ist), die Jagd um einen guten Preis hat gedauert - damit ist meine Disney Diamond/Platinum Collection im Schuber vorerst vollständig, nächste Woche sollte noch Arielle und Dschungelbuch eintreffen. Mission accomplished!

826. Dornröschen (2-Disc Platinum Edition zum 50. Jubiläum) (im limitierten Schuber)


----------



## Lealein (2. Oktober 2013)

1. Scott Pilgrim against the World


----------



## JimPanske (2. Oktober 2013)

Ein gezielter Besuch beim Müller wg. des Evil Dead Steelbooks, erbrachte mir zwei weitere exklusive Steelbooks.

827. Evil Dead (Uncut) (Steelbook) (Müller Exclusive)
828. Hänsel & Gretel (Steelbook) (Müller Exclusive)
829. Stark Trek: Into Darkness (Steelbook) (Müller Exclusive)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Oktober 2013)

267. The Crime " Good Cop, bad Cop "
268. Fast & Furious 6
269. Hancock
270. Hangover 3
271. World Invasion : Battle Los Angeles
272. Looper
273. 96 Hours - Taken 2
274. Dredd
275. Iron Man 3


----------



## MOD6699 (8. Oktober 2013)

o brother where art thou


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (8. Oktober 2013)

Auf dem Weg:
Die Hard - (Zavvi) Steelbook

Gerade noch eins ergattert:
Pain & Gain - Zavvi Steelbook


----------



## JimPanske (8. Oktober 2013)

830. Iron Man 3 (Steelbook)
831. The Little Mermaid (Steelbook) (Zavvi Exclusive) (UK Import)
832. Arielle, die Meerjungfrau (Diamond Edition) (im limitierten Schuber)
833. Das Dschungelbuch (Diamond Edition) (im limitierten Schuber)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Oktober 2013)

276. The Raid
277. Zum Glück bleibt es in der Familie
278. Fire with Fire


----------



## JimPanske (12. Oktober 2013)

Gestern eingetroffen: 

834. Batman: The Dark Knight Returns - Part 1+2 (Deluxe Edition) (Steelbook) (Amazon.ca Exclusive) (CA Import)
835. Die Vögel (1963)
836. Moonrise Kingdom
837. Spy Game
838. Notting Hill
839. Pitch Perfect
840. Dark Stone - Reign of Assassins
841. Backdraft


----------



## JimPanske (17. Oktober 2013)

842. Cowboys & Aliens (Cowboys & Aliens / Super 8 (Double Pack)) (im Schuber) (UK Import)
843. Super 8 (Cowboys & Aliens / Super 8 (Double Pack)) (im Schuber) (UK Import)
844. There Will Be Blood

C&A bekommt ne zweite Chance, die Bildqualität im Kino war recht  bescheiden, selbes Problem damals bei Iron Man 2, im Heimkino hatter  dann was gerissen.


----------



## _PeG_ (17. Oktober 2013)

sag mal wo bestellst du deine filme und funktionieren die imports problemlos??


----------



## El-Ahrairah (17. Oktober 2013)

Zählt 1 Bluray auch?  
Battle Royale


----------



## JimPanske (17. Oktober 2013)

_PeG_ schrieb:


> sag mal wo bestellst du deine filme und funktionieren die imports problemlos??


 
UK - überwiegend Zavvi, da ich dort via PayPal zahlen kann.
Asia - yesasia.com / gouduo.com, auch hier bei beiden via PayPal zahlbar.

US/CA - Amazon.com/ca, Ebay, BD Marktplatz, Sammelbestellungen...
ES/FR/IT - Amazon.es/.fr/.it, dvd-store.it, BD Marktplatz oder CeDe.de, hier ist möglich auch auf Rechnung oder über Bankeinzug einzukaufen.

Bisher funktionierte alles problemlos, selbst bei beschädigter Ware war eine Reklamation oder andere Schritte kein Problem.

Hab ich was vergessen?



El-Ahrairah schrieb:


> Zählt 1 Bluray auch?
> Battle Royale


 
Klar!


----------



## _PeG_ (23. Oktober 2013)

288. kriegerin


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (23. Oktober 2013)

Also UK Filme bestelle ich meistens bei Zavvi, vorallem weil sie momentan echt viele exclusives rausbringen. ABer auch so gefällt mir der Laden.
US / CA wenn möglich bei amazon. Bei CA sind es oft futureshop exclusives und die schicken nicht ins Ausland. Da nutze ich Sammelbestellungen.

Bei allen anderen Releases wo man so eigentlich nicht rankommt (Eben durch nicht verschicken ins Ausland) nutzte ich Sammelbestellungen. Funktioniert sehr gut.


----------



## AeroX (24. Oktober 2013)

Meine ersten 

1.blutzbrüdaz
2. Gran torino
3.schlussmacher
4.fast and furious 5
5.ich einfach und unverbesserlich 1


----------



## mds51 (24. Oktober 2013)

Ums mal schnell zu aktualisieren:
OFDb - Meine Filmsammlung


----------



## NuTSkuL (24. Oktober 2013)

1. Kill Bill 1 + 2
2. Star Wars Collection
3. Tenacious D - The Complete Master Works 2

aber das BESTE... ich hab nichtmal nen BR Player


----------



## JimPanske (24. Oktober 2013)

845. Mulan - Legende einer Kriegerin
846. The Warlords (Directors Cut)
847. Warriors of the Rainbow
848. Looper 
849. Die Herrschaft des Feuers
850. Sunshine (UK Import)


----------



## JimPanske (30. Oktober 2013)

http://imageshack.us/scaled/large/51/nr19.jpg

Schnäppchen, Schnäppchen, Schnäppchen! 

851. Starsky & Hutch (Neuauflage) (UK Import)
852. - 858. Forever Marilyn (7 Blu-ray Set) (IT Import)
-  Gli uomini preferiscono le bionde (Blondinen bevorzugt)
-  Come sposare un milionario (Wie angelt man sich einen Millionär?)
-  La magnifica preda (Fluß ohne Wiederkehr)
-  Follie dell'anno (Rhythmus im Blut)
-  Quando la moglie è in vacanza (Das verflixte 7. Jahr)
-  A qualcuno piace caldo (Manche mögen’s heiß)
-  Gli spostati (Misfits)
859. Il grande paese (Weites Land) (IT Import)
860. Kalifornia (IT Import)


Zsm. grade mal 37,99€


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. November 2013)

279. Mario Barth " Männer sind schuld, sagen die Frauen "
 280. Die Bourne Identität
 281. Die Bourne Verschwörung
 282. Das Bourne Ultimatum
 283. Ein Mords-Team
 284. Die Qual der Wahl
 285. Hänsel & Gretel " Hexenjäger "
 286. Hotel Transsilvanien
 287. Schlussmacher
 288. Snitch
 289. Ghost Rider " Spirit of Vengeance " 3D
 290. Jets " Helden der Lüfte " 3D


----------



## JimPanske (6. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



861. Feld der Träume
862. Centurion
863. The Good, The Bad, The Weird 
864. Mars Attacks
865. Assassins - Die Killer
866. Star Trek (2-Disc Special Edition)
867. Cowboys & Aliens (Steelbook) (Media Markt Exclusive)
868. - 869. 28 Days Later & 28 Weeks Later

Bei 5€ fürs Cowboys & Aliens Steel konnte ich nicht nein sagen


----------



## _PeG_ (9. November 2013)

289. walhalla rising
290. gangs of glasgow
291. exit  - lauf um dein leben
292. fatso
293. lady vengeance


----------



## JimPanske (11. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



870. - 875. Star Wars - The Complete Saga
876. - 879. Lethal Weapon (1-4) Collection (UK Import)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. November 2013)

291. John Rambo
 292. Act of Valor
 293. Ted
 294. Prometheus
 295. G.I. Joe " Geheimauftrag Cobra "
 296. American Pie " Das Klassentreffen "
 297. After Earth
 298. Zwölf Runden 2 " Reloadet "
 299. World War  Z
 300. Ich - Einfach unverbesserlich 2


----------



## AeroX (17. November 2013)

6.shutter Island 
7.miami vice


----------



## .::ASDF::. (17. November 2013)

Meine Sammlung ist noch ziemlich übersichtlich:

1-3. Der Herr Ringe - Trilogie - Extended Edition
3-6. The Dark Knight - Trilogie
6-9. Complete Matrix - Trilogie
10. Die Bourne Identität
11. Die Bourne Verschwörung
12. Das Bourne Ultimatum


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. November 2013)

301. Emperor
 302. Gangster Squad
 303. Cloud Atlas
 304. Die Logan Verschwörung
 305. Voll Abgezockt
 306. Asterix & Obelix " Im Auftrag ihrer Majestät " 3D


----------



## NuTSkuL (18. November 2013)

1-6 Star Wars
7+8 Kill Bill 1/2
9 Tenacious D - The Complete Master Works 2

Und das alles ohne nen BR Player


----------



## _PeG_ (20. November 2013)

294. mega shark vs. giant octopus (geburtstagsgeschenk )


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. November 2013)

307. Die Monster Uni
 308. Die Croods
 309. Pacific Rim


----------



## JimPanske (22. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



880. Out Of Sight
881. Geboren am 4. Juli
882. Elisabeth
883. Point Break
884. The Wild Bunch
885. Der Hobbit: Eine unerwartete Reise


----------



## SiQ (22. November 2013)

JimPanske schrieb:


> 880. Out Of Sight 881. Geboren am 4. Juli 882. Elisabeth 883. Point Break 884. The Wild Bunch 885. Der Hobbit: Eine unerwartete Reise



800+ BluRays?  kann man sich die bei dir auch leihen? 

@Topic: Habe bis jetzt eine eher kleine Sammlung angehäuft, doch die Preise werden immer moderater.


----------



## JimPanske (22. November 2013)

SiQ schrieb:


> 800+ BluRays?  kann man sich die bei dir auch leihen?
> 
> @Topic: Habe bis jetzt eine eher kleine Sammlung angehäuft, doch die Preise werden immer moderater.


 
Nope  Niemand... *MeinSchaaaaatz*


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (29. November 2013)

Dann fang ich mal an mit meiner Sammlung hab diesen Thread iwie nie gesehen hier?

1.Die Unbestechlichen
2.Iron Man
3.Iron Man 2
4.Iron Man 3
5.Der Pate
6.der Pate 2
7.Der Pate 3
8.The Goonies
9.Der Hobbit Extended Edition
10.End of Watch
11.The Last Samurai
12.Transformers 1
13.Transformers 3
14.Gangster Squad
15.Drive
16.Lord of War
17.Ted
18.Boogie Nights
19. Der Sturm
20.Contraband
21.Pain & Gain
22.Broken City
23.Hangover
24.Hangover 2
25.Hangover 3
26.21 & Over
27.Evil Dead
28.Wolverine
29.R.E.D
30.Only God Forgives
31.World War Z
32.Burn After Reading
33.James Bond Octopussy
34.James Bond Skyfall boa da fehlt noch einiges eigt


----------



## _PeG_ (30. November 2013)

295. pacific rim
296. wolverine - weg des kriegers


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Dezember 2013)

310. Star Trek - Into Darkness
311. Taffe Mädels
 312. Empire of War
 313. Das Gesetz in meiner Hand
 314. Lady Vegas
 315. The Iceman
 316. Dead Man down
 317. Jack and the Giants


----------



## JimPanske (6. Dezember 2013)

886. Ich – Einfach unverbesserlich 2 3D (Blu-ray 3D) Blu-ray
887. Wolverine: Weg des Kriegers 3D (Collector's Edition)


----------



## -Atlanter- (6. Dezember 2013)

Letzte Blu-Ray-Anschaffung: Iron Man 3, ist allerdings schon wieder ein paar Monate her.

Insgesamt habe ich jetzt gerademal 15-25 BluRays. Ich bin eher ein Seriensammler als Filmsammler.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Dezember 2013)

318. Das Bourne Vermächtnis
 319. Bad Ass
 320. Percy Jackson " Im Bann des Zyklopen "
 321. Die Tribute von Panem
 322. Lawless
 323. The Flowers of War
 324. Das Schwergewicht
 325. Die Vermessung der Welt 3D
 326. + 327. Eine zauberhafte Nanny I / II


----------



## _PeG_ (21. Dezember 2013)

297. savages
298. coriolanus
299. zero dark thirty
300. das borune vermächtnis
301. dredd


----------



## JimPanske (23. Dezember 2013)

888. A Time to Kill (Die Jury) (CA Import)
889. North by Northwest (Der Unsichtbare Dritte) (Collectors book) (CA Import)
890. - 892. James Dean (Ultimate Collector's Edition) (UK Import)
893. Convoy (1978)
894. Man of Steel 3D (Ultimate Collectors Edition)
895. Elysium (Digibook) (Limited Collectors Edition) (Müller Exclusive)


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Dezember 2013)

16. Fast and Furious 1-6


----------



## AeroX (26. Dezember 2013)

8. project x 
9. 21jump street 
10. django Unchained


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Dezember 2013)

328. Der unglaubliche Burt Wonderstone
 329. Der nächste bitte
 330. Das hält kein Jahr ..!


----------



## JimPanske (28. Dezember 2013)

Wieder ein paar Schnapper, besonders das A Bittersweet Life Book, welches schon lange Out Of Print ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



896. A Bittersweet Life (Digibook) (KR Import)
897. The Color Purple (Collectors Book) (US Import)
898. Hamlet (1996) (Collectors Book) (US Import)


----------



## _PeG_ (28. Dezember 2013)

JimPanske schrieb:


> A Bittersweet Life


 
geiler film.. hänge auch gerade im koreanischen kino fest.. diese ganze "reihe" von filmen sind so gut gemacht..


----------



## AeroX (30. Dezember 2013)

11. Inglourious basterds


----------



## _PeG_ (2. Januar 2014)

302. movie 43


----------



## JimPanske (7. Januar 2014)

_PeG_ schrieb:


> geiler film.. hänge auch gerade im koreanischen kino fest.. diese ganze "reihe" von filmen sind so gut gemacht..


 
Gibt zwar viele sehenswerte Filme, die top in Szene gesetzt worden sind, aber man dennoch nicht für die Sammlung benötigt. 

Neu bei mir:

899. The Last Stand (Steelbook) (Media Markt Exclusive)
900. Dein Weg
901. Das Schwergewicht
902. Im Tal von Elah
903. Das gibt Ärger
904. War of the Arrows


----------



## JimPanske (7. Januar 2014)

Vorhin beim Saturn (3für2) für schlanke 18,98€ mitgenommen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



905. Der SpongeBob Schwammkopf Film
906. Safe
907. Big


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Januar 2014)

331. Die Piraten
 332. Abraham Lincoln " Vampirjäger "
 333. Lawless
 334. Company of Hereos
 335. Wrong Turn 5
 336. Wir sind die Millers
 337. R.I.P.D.
 338. Planes
 339. Django Unchained
 340. Shootout


----------



## _PeG_ (12. Januar 2014)

303. der pate I
304. der pate II
305. der pate III


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Januar 2014)

341. Volverine " Weg des Kriegers "
342. The Colony
343. Tim und Struppi " Das Geheimnis des Eichorn "
344. The Ghostmaker 3D
345. Escape
346. Der Chaos Dad
347. Ghost Movie
348. The Ark
349. Janky Promoters 3D
 350. Die Unfassbaren


----------



## AeroX (16. Januar 2014)

12. Deja vu 
13.Book of Eli


----------



## JimPanske (17. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2 Filme verkauft, drum starten wir wieder bei...

906. Pain & Gain (Steelbook) (Zavvi Exclusive) (UK Import)
907. Misery (UK Import)
908. Halloween H20
909. Der Clou
910. The Prestige (Steelbook) (Zavvi Exclusive) (UK Import)
911. World War Z 3D (Steelbook) (Saturn Exclusive)
912. Die Ermordung des Jesse James durch den Feigling Robert Ford


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (17. Januar 2014)

Ebenfalls:
Pain & Gain (Steelbook) (Zavvi Exclusive) (UK Import)
Pain & Gain (Steelbook) (CZ Import)
Dredd 3D (Steelbook) (JP Import)
Bullet to the head (Steelbook) (JP Import)


----------



## JimPanske (17. Januar 2014)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Ebenfalls:
> Pain & Gain (Steelbook) (Zavvi Exclusive) (UK Import)
> Pain & Gain (Steelbook) (CZ Import)
> Dredd 3D (Steelbook) (JP Import)
> Bullet to the head (Steelbook) (JP Import)



Fehlt dir noch das Saturn und Korea Steel von Pain & Gain, dann hasste alle aus der Production-Charge.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Januar 2014)

351. Elysium
 352. Thrill to Kill
 353. Die Schlümpfe 2
 354. Kindsköpfe 2


----------



## JimPanske (18. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



..und die restlichen der letzten Zavvi Bestellung:

913. The Conjuring (Steelbook) (Zavvi Exclusive) (UK Import)
914. Never Let Me Go


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Januar 2014)

355. Red State
356. O Brother, whre are you?
357. Mystery Men
358. Black Gold
359. Darkest Hour
360. Fanboys
361. Sind wir endlich fertig?
362. Soulmen
363. Tunnel Rats
364. V - Wie Vendetta
 365.  Roter Drache
 366. An American Crime
 367. Kung Fu Panda
 368. Frost / Nixon
 369. Secret Defense
 370. This is England
 371. Caroline
 372. Hexen
 373. Königreich des Verbrechens
 374. Midnight Cronicles
 375. Der Hexer
 376. Hang Over
 377. White-House down


----------



## PCGHGS (25. Januar 2014)

17. Kill Bill Vol. I & II (Steelbook)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Januar 2014)

378. Upside Down
 379. Chroniken der Unterwelt
 380. 2 Guns


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Januar 2014)

18. Der Soldat James Ryan (Steelbook)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Januar 2014)

381. Armour of God " Chinese Zodiac "
 382. Space Battleship Yamato  Linited Special Edition 
 383. Taxi
 384. Taxi, Taxi
 385. Taxi 3
 386. Taxi 4 
 387. Paranorman 3D
 388. Halo 4 " Forward unto Dawn "
 389. Flesh + Blood  Uncut Edition
 390. Der Soldat James Ryan


----------



## marvinj (29. Januar 2014)

Doc, du musst mal nen Foto von deinen nun knapp 400 discs machen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Januar 2014)

Auch von den DVDs? wären ja nur um die 1,4k


----------



## JimPanske (30. Januar 2014)

Die Ankünfte dieser Woche:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



915. Stardust (UK Import)
916. From Dusk Till Dawn (Special Edition) (Uncut)
917. The Tree of Life
918. This Boy's Life
919. True Legend
920. Stirb langsam 4.0
921. Crimson Tide


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Januar 2014)

391. Tomb Raider
 392. Tomb Raider " Die Wiege des Lebens "
 393. The Raven
 394. 21 Jump Street
 395. Pain & Gain
 396. R.E.D. 2


----------



## JimPanske (31. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



922. Ice Age 3 3D (Steelbook) (Media Markt Exclusive)
923. The Raid (Steelbook) (Covervariante 1) (ehem. Amazon Exclusive)


----------



## _PeG_ (5. Februar 2014)

306. wir sind die millers


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Februar 2014)

397. The Package
398. Officer Down
 399. Alex Cross
400. Casino Jack
401. Das gibt Ärger
402. Die Bestimmer


----------



## JimPanske (11. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



924. Up In The Air (UK Import)
925. Paycheck (UK Import)


----------



## marvinj (14. Februar 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Auch von den DVDs? wären ja nur um die 1,4k


 na aber sicher


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (14. Februar 2014)

Riddick 3 Steelbook (HMV Excl. UK Import)
Riddick 3 Müller Steelbook

Monsters Inc. 3D (Zavvi Excl. UK Import)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Februar 2014)

marvinj schrieb:


> na aber sicher



Irgendwann in diesem Leben werde ich es wohl schaffen

403. Matrix
404. Matrix " Reloadet "
405. Matrix " Revolutions "
406. Sieben 
407. Minority Report
408. Brotherhood


----------



## _PeG_ (14. Februar 2014)

307. pain and gain





valentinstagsgeschenk meiner süßen..


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Februar 2014)

_PeG_ schrieb:


> 307. pain and gain
> 
> valentinstagsgeschenk meiner süßen..



 Ich war davon doch ziemlich enttäuscht.



_PeG_ schrieb:


> 306. wir sind die millers



 Black Cock down


----------



## _PeG_ (14. Februar 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich war davon doch ziemlich enttäuscht.



  naja schwierig.. entweder man findet den gut oder eben nicht..
ich selbst gehe regelmäßig pumpen und fand die idee und inszenierung wahrscheinlich auch aus deisem grund schon ganz cool.. außerdem waren zwei meiner lieblings"schauspieler" zu sehen..  na klar ist das nur subjektiv, aber ich fand den schwarzen hu8mor schon sehr krass.. 




Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Black Cock down


  hammer film!! die szene mit ben bj in der mexikanischen wüste..


----------



## AeroX (14. Februar 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Black Cock down


Hatte schon ein paar gute Szenen  

@t: 14. Inception


----------



## JimPanske (16. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



926. I'm Not There
927. Shanghai (2010)
928. L.A. Crash


----------



## Himmelskrieger (18. Februar 2014)

Ich fang dann auch mal an:

1. Avatar Extended Collector's Edition
2. 127 Hours
3. X-Men
4. X-Men 2
5. X-Men Der letzte Wiederstand
6. Der Hobbit: Eine Unerwartete Reide 3D
7. Hangover
8. Hangover 2
9. Hangover 3
10. Superman der Film (1978) Director's Cut
11. Superman 2: Allein gegen Alle (1980)
12. Superman 3: Der stählerne Blitz (1983)
13. Superman 4: Die Welt am Abgrund (1987)
14. Superman Returns (2006)
15. Man of Steel
16. Batman
17. Batmans Rückkehr
18. Batman Forever
19. Batman & Robin
20. Batman Beginns 
21. The Dark Knight
22. The Dark Knight Rises
23. Green Lantern
24. Captain Ameria: The first Avenger
25. Thor
26. Mavel The Avengers
27. Der Diktator
28. Star Trek: Into Darkness 3D
29. Fast & Furious: Neues Modell. Originalteile
30. Fast & Furious 5
31. Fast & Furious 6
32. Ich - Einfach unverbesserlich
33. Ich - Einfach unverbesserlich 2
34. Paul
35. Die Unfassbaren - Now you see me
36. Total Recall
37. Zombieland
38. Breaking Bad Staffel 2
39. Breaking Bad Staffel 3
40. Breaking Bad Staffel 4


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Februar 2014)

409. Riddick " Überleben ist seine Rache "


----------



## JimPanske (20. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



929. Meine Braut, ihr Vater und ich
930. Meine Frau, ihre Schwiegereltern und ich
931. Thirteen Days (Blu Cinemathek)


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Februar 2014)

18. 8 Mile
19. 2 Guns


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Februar 2014)

410. Der schmale Grat
 411. The Transporter
 412. Transporter  " The Mission "
 413. Transporter 3
 414. Gravity


----------



## Himmelskrieger (22. Februar 2014)

Spoiler



1. Avatar Extended Collector's Edition
2. 127 Hours
3. X-Men
4. X-Men 2
5. X-Men Der letzte Wiederstand
6. Der Hobbit: Eine Unerwartete Reide 3D
7. Hangover
8. Hangover 2
9. Hangover 3
10. Superman der Film (1978) Director's Cut
11. Superman 2: Allein gegen Alle (1980)
12. Superman 3: Der stählerne Blitz (1983)
13. Superman 4: Die Welt am Abgrund (1987)
14. Superman Returns (2006)
15. Man of Steel
16. Batman
17. Batmans Rückkehr
18. Batman Forever
19. Batman & Robin
20. Batman Beginns 
21. The Dark Knight
22. The Dark Knight Rises
23. Green Lantern
24. Captain Ameria: The first Avenger
25. Thor
26. Mavel The Avengers
27. Der Diktator
28. Star Trek: Into Darkness 3D
29. Fast & Furious: Neues Modell. Originalteile
30. Fast & Furious 5
31. Fast & Furious 6
32. Ich - Einfach unverbesserlich
33. Ich - Einfach unverbesserlich 2
34. Paul
35. Die Unfassbaren - Now you see me
36. Total Recall
37. Zombieland
38. Breaking Bad Staffel 2
39. Breaking Bad Staffel 3
40. Breaking Bad Staffel 4



41. Die Tribute von Panem - The Hunger Games
42. Inception
43. Gravity


----------



## AeroX (23. Februar 2014)

15.Illuminati 
16.American Pie - Das Klassentreffen 
17.Shooter 
18.Kindsköpfe I 
19. Operation Walküre - Das Stauffenberg Attentat


----------



## JimPanske (25. Februar 2014)

Aus einer lokalen 3 für 25€ Aktion:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



932. Glory (4K Remastered Edition)
933. The Grandmaster
934. Mary Poppins (Jubiläumsedition)
935. Porco Rosso (Studio Ghibli Collection)
936. Stimme des Herzens (Studio Ghibli Collection)
937. Die Chroniken von Erdsee (Studio Ghibli Collection)


----------



## PCGHGS (25. Februar 2014)

20. Das Beste kommt zum Schluss
21. Lord of War - Händler des Todes


----------



## Himmelskrieger (28. Februar 2014)

Spoiler



1. Avatar Extended Collector's Edition
2. 127 Hours
3. X-Men
4. X-Men 2
5. X-Men Der letzte Wiederstand
6. Der Hobbit: Eine Unerwartete Reide 3D
7. Hangover
8. Hangover 2
9. Hangover 3
10. Superman der Film (1978) Director's Cut
11. Superman 2: Allein gegen Alle (1980)
12. Superman 3: Der stählerne Blitz (1983)
13. Superman 4: Die Welt am Abgrund (1987)
14. Superman Returns (2006)
15. Man of Steel
16. Batman
17. Batmans Rückkehr
18. Batman Forever
19. Batman & Robin
20. Batman Beginns 
21. The Dark Knight
22. The Dark Knight Rises
23. Green Lantern
24. Captain Ameria: The first Avenger
25. Thor
26. Mavel The Avengers
27. Der Diktator
28. Star Trek: Into Darkness 3D
29. Fast & Furious: Neues Modell. Originalteile
30. Fast & Furious 5
31. Fast & Furious 6
32. Ich - Einfach unverbesserlich
33. Ich - Einfach unverbesserlich 2
34. Paul
35. Die Unfassbaren - Now you see me
36. Total Recall
37. Zombieland
38. Breaking Bad Staffel 2
39. Breaking Bad Staffel 3
40. Breaking Bad Staffel 4
41. Die Tribute von Panem - The Hunger Games
42. Inception
43. Gravity



44. District 9


----------



## byte1981 (28. Februar 2014)

1. Transformers (2 Disc Special Edition)
2. Transformers - Die Rache
3. Transformers - Dark of the Moon
4. Real Steel
5. Avatar (Extended Blu-ray CE) 
6. The Dark Knight Rises
7. Eagle Eye
8. The Amazing Spiderman
9. Salt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. März 2014)

415. Runner Runner
416. Robocop
 417. Ein tolles Leben " Hast du keins, nimm dir eins "
 418. Promised Land
 419. Stolen


----------



## _PeG_ (7. März 2014)

308. iron sky
309. die unfassbaren - now you see me


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. März 2014)

420. Jurassic Park
 421. Jurassic Park " The lost World "
 422. Jurassic Park III
 423. Deadly Crossing
 424. Dark Vengeance
 425. Street Wars
 426. Lethal Justice
 427. Brotherhood
 428. Urban Warfare
 429. Jet Li " The One "
 430. Der rosarote Panther 2


----------



## JimPanske (14. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



938. The Impossible
939. Oben 3D
940. Der grosse Gatsby 3D
941. Die Brücke am Kwai
942. - 943. El Mariachi + Desperado (Steelbook)
944. Les Miserables (Digibook) (Media-Dealer Exclusive)
945. Gravity 3D (im limitierten Schuber) (IT Import)
946. End of Watch (Steelbook) (JP Import)


----------



## bofferbrauer (15. März 2014)

10. Captian America: The first Avenger
11. Thor

Jeweils in der 3D Fassung


----------



## cobih (17. März 2014)

1. My Bloody Valentine
2. Dawn of the Dead
3. Shawn of the Dead
4. Hot Fuzz
5. Avatar
6. Der Hobbit
7. Worlds End


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. März 2014)

431. Welcome to the Jungle
 432. Nix zu verhaften
 433. Inside Ring
 434. Das Imperium der Wölfe
 435. Into the White
 436. Thor " The dark Kingdom "


----------



## Disneyfreund (14. April 2014)

1. Der König der Löwen - Diamond Edition
2. Battleship
3. ICE AGE 4
4. Space Dogs
5. Transformers 3
6. Die Monster AG
7. Tomb Raider Collectors Edition - Mit Teil 1 und 2
8. Avatar
9. Capt'n Amerika
10. Tron Lagacy
11. Iron Man 2
12. 2012
13. Alpha und Omega


----------



## JimPanske (16. April 2014)

Bei mir gabs in den letzten Tagen auch einiges an Nachwuchs:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



947. The Wrestler (Limited Full Slip Edition / Steelbook) (Plain Archive Exclusive) (KR Import)
948. - 954. A Nightmare on Elm Street Collection (UK Import)
955. Die Eiskönigin - Völlig unverfroren 3D 
956. Aftershock (2010) (2-Disc Special Edition) (Digibook)
957. Die Passion Christi (Limited Collector's Edition) (MediaBook)
958. Inside Llewyn Davis + Another Day, Another Time (Doppelset) (Digibook)
959. Einsam sind die Tapferen (Masterpieces of Cinema Collection) (MediaBook)
960. Terminator 2: Judgment Day (Limited Edition Steelbook) (KR Import)


----------



## PCGHGS (25. April 2014)

22. Avatar - Aufbruch nach Pandora (Extended Collector's Edition)


----------



## JimPanske (26. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



961. Equilibrium

*Das Cover habe ich entworfen, weil das Original echt schäbig ist.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Mai 2014)

437. Olympus has fallen
438. Türkisch für Anfänger
439. Die Eiskönigin " völlig Unverfroren "
440. Malavita " The Family "
441. King Arthur D.C.
442. G - Force
443. Alice im Wunderland
444. Der Hobbit " Smaugs Einöde "
445. Meine Frau, unsere Kinder und ich
446. Die Legende von Aang
447. Gambit
448. Enders Game
449. - 454. Steven Seagal Collection


----------



## Yam2k (2. Mai 2014)

1. Full Metal Jacket
2. Black Hawk Down
3. Avatar - Aufbruch nach Pandora 
4. 007 - Ein Quantum Trost
5. Beverly Hills Chihuahua
6. I Am Legend
7. Harry Potter und die Heiligtümer des Todes Teil 1
8. Inglourious Basterds 
9. The Walking Dead Staffel 1
10. The Walking Dead Staffel 2
11. The Walking Dead Staffel 3
12. Ice Age 4 - Voll verschoben
13. Sherlock Holmes
14. Wer ist Hanna?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Mai 2014)

455. Die Mumie Steelbook
456. P2 Schreie im Parkhaus
457. 2:22
458. Kick Ass
 459. Unthinkable
 460. The cold Light of day
 461. Arthur


----------



## MOD6699 (19. Mai 2014)

Neu dazzu gekommen: Oblivion, Man of Steel


----------



## MOD6699 (16. Juni 2014)

Neu: Inglorious Basterds, Kick Ass, X Man Erste Entscheidung, Prometheus


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. August 2014)

462. Non - Stop
 463. The Return of the First Avenger


----------



## X--HaRdwaRe (20. August 2014)

Bisher nur Scarface


----------



## mo_ritzl (24. August 2014)

Avatar und Django Unchained


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. September 2014)

464. Machete
465. Recoil
466. Monuments Men
467. Homefront
468. Hans Kloss
469. Stolen
470. Wasabi
471. Sabotage
472. Ride Along
473. Daredevil
474. Hulk
475. Rio 2
476. Lone Ranger
477. Bad Grandpa
478. Spider-Man 2
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - 
479. Machete Kilss
480. Memphis Belle
481. Gangster Chronicles
482. Saints and Soldiers II
483. Neues vom Wixxer
484. Getaway
485. Force of Execution
486. Motel Room13


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Oktober 2014)

487. Godzilla
488. Snowpiercer
489. Badges of Fury
490. Nicht mein Tag
----------------------
491. Assault on Wall Street
492. Die Muppets
493. Empire State
494. Police Story " Back for Law "
495. Pawn
496. Zwei vom alten Schlag
-----------------------
497. Der Tank
498. Captain Phillips
499. Ironglad 2
500. Numbers Station 
501. Thomas Odd
502. Black Death
503. FBI
504. Lone Survivor
505. The Call
506. Forbidden Kingdom
507. 20 Minutes
508. 3 Days to Kill
509. Agent Hamilton
510. Agent Hamilton 2
------------------------
511. Rare Exports
512. Dreckssau
513. 47 Ronin
------------------------
514. City Hunter
515. Superfighter
516. Hard to Die
517. Project B
518. Shang Hai Noon 
519. Planes 2
520. 22 Jump Street
521. Wolkig mit Aussicht auf Fleischbällchen
522. Wolkig mit Aussicht auf Fleischbällchen 2
523. Maleficent
524. Noah
525. Monsieur Claude und seine Töchter
526. Planet der Affen - Revolution
527. Enemies - Welcome to the Punch
528. Live to Repeat
529. Turbo
530. In Time
531. Mr. & Mrs. Smith
532. Cop Out
533. Four Lions
534. Need for Speed
-------------------------
535. Eden
536. The Legend of Hercules
537. Ironglad
538. Transformers - Ära des Untergangs
539. Eyjafjallajökull
540. Tammy
541. Tokarev
542. Ardennes Fury 3D
543. Expendables 3
------------------------
544. Godzilla ( 1. Teil )
545. Der Untergang
546. Iron Man
547. Nachts im Museum 2
548. Brick Mansions
549. Die Grauzone 
550. Female Agents


----------



## PCGHGS (3. Dezember 2014)

23. Die nackte Kanone - Box-Set


----------



## shotta (27. Dezember 2014)

Nur "Die Erde". Aber lohnt sich anzuschauen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Januar 2015)

551. Sophie Scholl
552. Nachts im Museum
553. Guardians of the Galaxy
554. Rush
555. Jack Ryan: Shadow Recrut
556. Broken City
557. Sex Tape
558. Today you Die
559. Mercenary for Justice
560. A dangerous Man
----
561. - 563. HdR Extended Edition
564. - 567. Indiana Jones Teil 1 - 4
565. Final Destination 3
566. Final Destination 4
567. Spring Breakers
568. Helden von Hill 60
569. Lucy
----
570. Die Reise zum Mittelpunkt der Erde
571. Planet 51
572. Secretary
573. Die Louis de Funes Collection
----
574. Paul Panzer " Heimatabend Deluxe "
575. Mario Barth " Männer sind peinlich, Frauen manchmal auch "
576. Robot & Frank


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Februar 2015)

577. Riding the Bullet
578. Winter in Wartime
579. Scorpion King 4 " Der verlorene Thron "
580. The Raid 2
581. Dracula Untold
582. The Equalizer
---
583. Heroes of War
584. Battle Ground
585. The Hitmen " Kill em all "
---
586. The Art of Steal
587. 96 Hours
588. The November Man
589. Alles Koscher
590. 16 Blocks
591. L4yer Cake
---
592. Der grosse Gatsby
593. Bad Cops " Zwei Superbullen sehen Rot "


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. April 2015)

Uiihh ist hier last Man Standing?

594. Amadeus
595. Charlie und die Schokoladenfabrik
596. Dark Shadows
597. Der Ja - Sager
598. Im Auftrag des Teufelks
599. Funny Farm
600. Schöne Bescherung
601. Es war einmal in Amerika
602. Blood Diamond
603. Absolute Power
604. A Million Ways to Die in the West
605. Christine
606. Colditz
607. Die Stooges
608. Zwei hinreißend verdorbene Schurken
609. Ruhet in Frieden
610. The Wolf of Wall Street
611. Die Tribute von Panen - Mockingjay Teil 1
612. Die Pinguine von Madagascar
613. Blood Ties
614. Earth to Echo


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Mai 2015)

615. Die Schadenfreundinnen
616. Gregs Tagebuch 3
617. Species
618. Walking Tall
619. Helden der Nacht
620. Das Tribunal
621. Der Tag, an dem die Erde still stand
622. Lord of War - Händler des Todes
623. Ultraviolet
624. Final Destination
625. Final Destination 2
626. Die Thomas Crown Affäre
627. Patton
628. Bruchreif
629. Saints and Soldier III - Battle of the Tanks
630. Der Hobbit - Die Schlacht der fünf Heere
631. Nachts im Museum 3 - Das geheimnisvolle Grabmal
632. Der letzte König von Schottland


----------



## Niza (7. Mai 2015)

Hier meine kleine BluRay Sammlung  :

1. Avatar - Extendet Edition
2. Tom Raider 1 und 2 - Collector's Edition
3. Iron Man 2
4. iron Man 3
5. Battleship
6. Captain Amerika
7. 2012
8. Transformers 3
9. Der König der Löwen (DVD - BluRay Edition)
10. Ice Age 4
11. Rio 2
12. Drachenzähmen Leicht gemacht 2
13. Die Monster AG
14. Alpha und Omega
15. Spacedogs

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## blautemple (10. Mai 2015)

Na dann will ich auch mal mitmachen:

1. 2Guns
2. 21 Jump Street
3. 22 Jump Street
4. 28 Days/Weeks Later
5. 96 Hours - Taken
6. 96 Hours - Taken 2
7. Abraham Lincoln Vampirjäger
8. A Million Ways To Die In The West
9. Avatar
10. Bad Grandpa
11. Bad Neighbors
12. Bad Teacher
13. Das Ist Das Ende
14. Die Unfassbaren
15. Der Herr Der Ringe: Die Gefährten
16. Der Herr Der Ringe: Die Zwei Türme
17. Der Herr Der Ringe: Die Rückkehr Des Königs
18. Der Hobbit: Eine Unerwartete Reise
19. Der Hobbit: Smaugs Einöde
20. Der Hobbit: Die Schlacht Der 5 Heere
21. Devil
22. Der Goldene Kompass
23. Django Unchained
24. Dredd
25. Elysium
26-31. Fast And Furious 1-6
32. Fack Ju Goethe
33. Gangstar Squad
34. Godzilla
35. Guardians Of The Galaxy
36. Gravity
37-39. Hangover 1-3
40-47. Harry Potter 1-7.2
48. Hänsel Und Gretel: Hexenjäger
49. Herz Aus Stahl
50. Ich.Darf.Nicht.Schlafen
51. Inception
52. Interstellar
53. I,Robot
54. Jack Reacher
55. James Bond: Casino Royale
56. James Bond: Ein Quantum Trost
57. James Bond: Skyfall
58. Kampf Der Titanen
59-60. Kick-Ass 1-2
61. Krieg Der Götter
62. Lucy
63. Machete
64. Man Of Steel
65. Männerhort
66. Pacific Rim
67. Pain And Gain
68. Piranha 2
69. Planet Der Affen: Prevolution
70. Planet Der Affen: Revolution
71. Predators
72. Prince Of Persia: Der Sand Der Zeit
73. Prometheus
74-75. R.E.D 1-2
76. Safe: Todsicher
77. Savages
78-84. SAW 1-7
85. Shutter Island 
86. Sin City
87. Sin City: A Dame To Kill For
88. Source Code
89-94. Stirb Langsam 1-5
95. Terminator: Die Erlösung
96-97. The Amazing Spiderman 1-2
98. The Book Of Eli
99. Batman Begins
100. The Dark Knight
101. The Dark Knight Rises
102-104. The Expandables 1-3
105. The Great Gatsby
106. The Mechanic
107. The Raid
108. The Wolf Of Wall Street
109-113. Transformers 1-4
114-116. Transporter 1-3
117. Who Am I
118. World War Z


----------



## blautemple (28. Mai 2015)

Und noch ein paar Neuzugänge:

119. Captain Ameria - The First Avenger
120. The Return Of The First Avenger
121. Marvels's The Avengers
122. Let's Be Cops - Die Party Bullen


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Mai 2015)

24. A Million Ways to Die in the West 
25. Grand Budapest Hotel


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Juni 2015)

633. 28 Days later
634. 28 Weeks later
635. Portugal mon Amour
636. Catch me if you can
637. Wir sind die Neuen
638. 96 Hours - Tak3n
639. Herz aus Stahl


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. August 2015)

640. Silverado
641. Tödliches Kommando
642. Das fliegende Auge
643. Gesprengte Ketten
644. Hamburger Hill
645. Run all Night
646. KITE
647. Death Sentence
648. Fast & Furious 7
649. Der Kaufhaus Cop 2
650. Wild Card
 -----
651. Missing in Action
652. Systemfehler - Wenn Inge tanzt
653. True Grit
654. Jarhead 2
655. Der Adler der 9. Legion
656. Die Brücke von Arnheim
657. Mr. Brooks
658. Der Adler ist gelandet
659. Schneller als der Tod
660. Im Westen nix Neues


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. September 2015)

661. Agenten sterben einsam
662. Action Jackson
663. Delta Force
664. Cusack der Schweigsame
665. Stoßtrupp Gold
666. Genosse Don Camillo
667. Hochwürden Don Camillo
668. Die große Schlacht des Don Camillo
669. Don Camillos Rückkehr
670. Don Camillo & Peppone
671. Die Coopers
672. Tut - Der größte Pharao aller Zeiten
673. The Gunman
674. King of Devil´s Island
675. Falsches Spiel mit Roger Rabbit
676 - 679. Der Pate " The Coppola Restoration "
--------
680. Kill the Boss
681. Kill the Boss 2
682. Mad Max " Fury road "
683. Fack ju Göhte
--------
684. Son of a Gun
685. Interstellar
686. Who am i
687. Dampfnudel Blues
688. Avengers " Age of Ultron "
-------
689. X - Men Zukunft ist Vergangenheit
690. Predestination


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Oktober 2015)

691. Made of Steel
692. 300 " Rise of an Empire "
693. Der Dummschwätzer
694. Shaun das Schaf " Der Film "
695. Miss Bodyguard
-----
696. Rush Hour
697. Rush Hour 2
698. Rush Hour 3
699. San Andreas
700. Cut Bank
701. John Wick
702. Der Nanny 
703. Doktorspiele
704. Let`s be Cops
705. Spy - Susan Cooper Undercover


----------



## DShadowK (29. Oktober 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> .....700. Cut Bank
> 701. John Wick
> 702. Der Nanny
> 703. Doktorspiele
> ...



Du besitzt sage und schreibe 700 !! Sieben HUNDERT !! Blurays?!!?

Krasser scheiß!  Du musst nen verdammt großen Schrank haben  
Kannst du davon mal ein Bild machen!? 
Ich hab vll mit meinen DVD's wenns hoch kommt 50-100 und muss gucken wo ich die hin tue  

Respekt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Oktober 2015)

Jepp, die besitze ich neben den DVD´s auch. Die DVD´s liegen in Kartons verpackt und die BR´s sind derzeitig in einem Regal ( nicht schön aber für den Übergang muss es reichen ):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So ca 20 Filme fehlen dort ​


----------



## Imperat0r (29. Oktober 2015)

Blu Rays in einem Wert vom neuen Kleinwagen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Oktober 2015)

Blu Ray + DVD + Anlage / TV = da wäre dann wohl etwas wo auch 5 Personen bequem sitzen


----------



## DShadowK (30. Oktober 2015)

jedem das seine und jedem das womit er glücklich ist


----------



## _PeG_ (5. November 2015)

ich hab da mal ne frage.. hoffe das stört hier in dem thread keinen, aber passt eben genau hier rein..
wo kann man am sinnvollsten seine blurays verkaufen?? ich möchte meine sammlung auflösen, da vod mir durch meine nun bessere internetverbindung mehr bietet..

grüße
peg


----------



## Amon (6. November 2015)

Hier im Forum im Marktplatz.


----------



## Don_Lokus (8. November 2015)

Halleluja was ist das denn =D
Respekt und Anerkennung - allerdings würde mir persönlich das alles zu viel Platz wegnehmen


----------



## PCGHGS (12. November 2015)

26. Nightmare Before Christmas (Collector's Edition)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. November 2015)

706. Boyz n the Hood
707. Against the Dark
708. Maximum Conviction
709. Der letzte Countdown 3D
710. Der Bunker
711. Winterkrieg
712. Minions
-----
713. Last Knights - Die Ritter des 7. Ordens
714. Jurassic World
715. Terminator - Genisys
----
716. Romper Stomper
717. Sex Coach
718. Red Faction
----
719. The Butcher
720. Big Game
----
721. Fant4stic
722. Ted 2


----------



## PCGHGS (30. Dezember 2015)

27. Interstellar
28. Space Jam


----------



## _PeG_ (4. Januar 2016)

ist es falsch in diesem thread zu erwähnen, dass ich meine sammlung auflöse??  ich hab eine liste und vielleicht gefällt ja dem ein oder anderen was..


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (7. Januar 2016)

_PeG_ schrieb:


> ist es falsch in diesem thread zu erwähnen, dass ich meine sammlung auflöse??  ich hab eine liste und vielleicht gefällt ja dem ein oder anderen was..


Veräußere sie doch im Marktplatz


----------



## Rwk (14. Januar 2016)

2001: Odyssee im Weltraum
Ace Ventura (1+2)
Alice im Wunderland (1951)
All The Boys Love Mandy Lane
Akira
American Psycho
Apocalypse Now
Avatar
Bernhard und Bianca
Blade
Blade Runner
Das Dschungelbuch (1967)
Das fünfte Element
David Lynch Box (Inland Empire, Lost Highway, Mulholland Drive)
Der blutige Pfad Gottes
Der Tod steht ihr gut
Einer flog über das Kuckucksnest
Event Horizon
Fargo
Fear And Loathing In Las Vegas
Firefly Box
Funny Games (1997)
Game Of Thrones (Staffel 1)
Get Carter (2000)
Ghost In The Shell
Goodfellas
Gravity
Heat
Hollow Man
Indiana Jones und der Tempel des Todes
Ip Man
Martyrs
Lockout
Matrix
Miller's Crossing
Pulp Fiction
Scarface
Serenity
Sieben
Spartacus (Staffel 1)
Starship Troopers
Taxi Driver
The Lost Boys
Trainspotting
Triangle
Zombieland


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Januar 2016)

723. Die schrillen Vier auf Achse
724. Hilfe die Amis kommen
725. Viva Las Vegas
726. Vacation - Wir sind die Griswolds
727. Traitor
728. Mission Impossible - Rogue Nation
729. The Transporter - Refueled
730. Stretch
731. Bus 657
732. Paris Express
733. Shadow, und der Fluch des Khan


----------



## Leob12 (15. Januar 2016)

Jetzt komme ich mit meiner riesigen Sammlung: 

1.) House of Cards (Staffel 1)
2.) Dragonball Z - Battle of Gods
3.) Chihiros Reise ins Zauberland
4.) Redline 
5.) The Raid 
6.) The Purge - Anarchy 
7.) 12 Years a Slave 
8.) Django Unchained 
9.) One Hour Photo
10.) Mein Nachbar Totoro 
11.) Dirty Harry 
12.) Heat
13.) Prinzessin Mononoke 
14.) Taken - 96 Hours 
15.) Letters from Iwo Jima 
16.) Men of Honor 
17.) The Equalizer 
18.) The Act of Killing


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Februar 2016)

29. Fast & Furious 7


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. März 2016)

734. Blood of Redemption
735. Der Admiral - Kampf um Europa
736. Unsere Mütter, unsere Väter


----------



## m_chelios (27. März 2016)

Noch nicht viel 

Guardians of the Galaxy
Sieben
Django Unchained
The Wolf of Wallstreet
8 Mile
Schöne Bescherung
Interstellar
Stirb Langsam 1-5
Der Herr der Ringe Trilogie 
The Dark Knight Trilogie
Breaking Bad Staffel 1-5.2


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. März 2016)

737. Skin Trade
738. Willkommen bei den Korsen
739. Exodus - Götter und Könige
740. Fack ju Göhte 2
741. No Escape
742. Vive La France
743. Paddington
744. Hotel Transsilvanien 2


----------



## Leob12 (29. März 2016)

19.) Absolute Power
20.) Das finstere Tal 
21.) Dr. Schiwago 
22.) Hundstage
23.) Uhrwerk Orange
24.) Headhunters
25.) Argo 
26.) Gran Torino
27.) Der Richter
28.) American History X


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Dezember 2016)

745. Angry Birds
746. Die Peanuts
747. Der Knastcoach
748. Ride Along 2
749. Star Trek Beyond
750. The first Avenger - Civil War
751. The Hateful 8
752. Central Intelligence
753. Star Wars - Das Erwachen der Macht


----------



## RyzA (20. Dezember 2016)

Wow Dr Bakterius schiesst den Vogel ab!
Ich habe letztes Jahr erst mit dem Bluray sammeln angefangen. Habe jetzt ca 70 Filme. Müßte ich die Tage mal durchgucken und ne Liste machen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Dezember 2016)

Das sind Peanuts, es gibt ja noch eine Liste. Ich bin die Tage noch über eine Kiste gestolpert was da noch zu einige Filme mehr führen kann 
Ich war dieses Jahr auch etwas geizig. 

Eine Liste kann ich wirklich empfehlen auch wenn es noch überschaubar ist. Ideal wäre so etwas wie DVD Profiler wovon es auch Versionen für verschiedenste Geräte gibt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Dezember 2016)

Mit dem zählen habe ich es aufgegeben, die letzte Blu Ray habe ich gestern gekauft und das ist der Film Pets


----------



## D4rkResistance (31. Januar 2017)

Meine Bluray-Sammlung umfasst inzwischen 163 Filme. Hab mir letztens erst 13 neue Filme gegönnt. U.a. durch die "Amazon 10 Filme für 50€"-Aktion! 

150. Zoomania
151. 13 Hours - The Secret Soldiers of Benghazi
152. London Has Fallen
153. xXx: Triple X
154. Ghostbusters
155. The Road
156. Zombieland
157. Homefront
158. Cloud Atlas
159. Underworld: Evolution
160. Contact
161. American Sniper
162. The Equalizer
163. Machine Gun Preacher


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Oktober 2017)

754. Sie nannten ihn Stick
755. Der Profi 2
756. Public Enemies
757. Trennung mit Hindernissen
758. Mechanic " Resurrection "
759. Die Unfassbaren 2
760. Jack Reacher " Kein Weg zurück "
761. 007 " Spectre "
762. Jason Bourne
763. Skip Trace
764. London has fallen
765. Doctor Strange
766. Independance Day " Wiederkehr "
767. Ant Man

---

768. 007 " Die Welt ist nicht genug "
769. 007 " Moonraker "
770. Der Mythos
771. The nice Guys
772. Otto´s Eleven

---

773. 007 " Lizenz zum töten "
774. Die Vollpfosten
775. 72 Stunden

---

776. Daddy´s Home
777. 007 - " Octopussy "
778. Convoy
779. Der Meisterdieb und seine Schätze
780. Anti Gang

---

781. The last Witchhunter


----------



## LastManStanding (8. November 2017)

Muss man hier alle hin schreiben? ich habe 500+....
Aber nur gute die ich öfter gucke.( für meinen Geschmack!)
Alle die Sch** sind kommen gleich weg


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. November 2017)

> Muss man hier alle hin schreiben? ich habe 500+....


Was soll die Nörgelei? Threadtitel gelesen? ( steht komischerweise *Sammlung* drin )

1. Jeder hat einen anderen Geschmack
2. Nicht jeder schmeißt einen Film weg weil er nicht so prickelnd war
3. Der Titel sagt Sammlung und beinhaltet somit alle Filme im Besitz 
4. Man könnte ganz einfach bestimmte Sachen einfach überlesen oder ignorieren


----------



## RyzA (9. November 2017)

Zählt ihr eure Boxen/Collection als jeweils einen Film oder alle Filme pro Box/Collection?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. November 2017)

Das erledidigt ein Programm für mich, dabei werden Boxen mit Einzeldatenträgern separat gezählt. Bei dem Rest werden die Filme per Hand eingetragen soweit möglich und falls passende Cover zu bekommen sind vereinzelt ( ich mag bei DVD´s die ekligen Hüllen nicht wo man Filme kaum heraus bekommt ). Serien werden natürlich als ein Teil gezählt und Editionen die man nur so mit dem Inhalt bekommt


----------



## RyzA (10. November 2017)

Ich fragte, weil manche der Meinung sind, man dürfe die Filme in Boxen nicht als einzelne Filme zählen, sondern nur immer die gesamte Box/Reihe. Das sehe ich anders. Vor allem weil die Filme größtenteils ja auch unterschiedliche Regisseure haben.  Und eigenständig zu betrachten sind, auch wenn sie zu der Reihe gehören.  Ich benutze das Tabellen Programm von Open Office für meine Liste und exportiere dann immer als PDF. Morgen kann ich meine neuen bestellten Filme von der Post abholen. Dann wird meine Liste aktualisiert und dann poste ich die mal hier. 

*Edit*: So habe mal meine Bluray Sammlung aktualisiert. Angefangen Blurays zu sammeln habe ich erst Ende 2015. Es sind jetzt 153 Filme. DVDs habe ich fast alle aussortiert. Ich kaufe nur noch Filme auf DVD wenn es die gar nicht auf Bluray gibt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muerte92 (14. Dezember 2017)

Warum sammelt ihr die eigentlich? Wenn ich überlege wie hoch die Kosten dafür sind 

Ich habe die Hobbit Triologie Herr der Ringe Triologie und alle Harry Potter Blu-Rays


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Dezember 2017)

Warum sammelt man, warum hat man ein Hobby? Der Vorteil ist eben das man jederzeit aus dem Fundus was greifen kann um es in die Netzhaut zu brennen und so mancher Film für das Verständnis auch mal einen 2. und 3. Blick. Interessieren bei einem Hobby die Kosten wirklich und es gibt genug Möglichkeiten etwas günstig zu bekommen, ich finde da eher den Platzverbrauch störend mit der Zeit. Wenn ich das berühmte Ikea Regal kaufen würde hätten die bei dem Artikel schlagartig einen zweistelligen Zuwachs

782. Ice Age 5 " Kollision Voraus "
783. Standoff - Die einzige Zeugin


----------



## RyzA (7. Februar 2018)

muerte92 schrieb:


> Warum sammelt ihr die eigentlich? Wenn ich überlege wie hoch die Kosten dafür sind


Weil es Spaß macht und jeder hat so seine Hobbys und Prioritäten. 

Habe auch wieder ein paar neue Filme und meine Liste geupdatet.


----------



## T'PAU (8. Februar 2018)

muerte92 schrieb:


> Warum sammelt ihr die eigentlich? Wenn ich überlege wie hoch die Kosten dafür sind


Kosten? Dann hast du früher anscheinend keine (US-)Laserdiscs gesammelt. 
_Star Wars Trilogy_ Definitive Collection (schön in CAV-Scheiben, waren teilweise nur 15 Minuten Film pro Seite ) für ca. *500* DM!
_Toy Story_ Deluxe CAV Edition afaik so um die *250* DM, ebenso Terminator 2 Special Edition!
Gut, man hat auch einen gewissen materiellen Gegenwert bekommen, nicht zu vergleichen mit (den meisten) heutigen BD-Boxen.

Keine Ahnung was mich damals geritten hat! Dabei ist meine LD-Sammlung noch recht überschaubar (so um die 25 St.).
Und dann noch der Pioneer CLD-D925 für *1800* Taler (vorher 'nen Sony für 1200 Märker)...


----------



## PCGHGS (4. April 2018)

30. Wonder Woman
31. Valerian - Die Stadt der tausend Planeten 
32. Atomic Blonde


----------



## PCGHGS (6. September 2018)

33. Kingsman Teil 1+2


----------



## RyzA (10. Oktober 2018)

Bei mir sind auch ein paar Filme dazu gekommen...22. Ich habe jetzt 182 Filme wenn ich mich nicht verzählt habe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Habe noch 3 Filme vergessen einzutragen

- Aliens vs Predator
- Prometheus
- Alien Covenant

Also 185 Filme.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Dezember 2020)

34. Three Billboards Outside Ebbing, Missouri
35. Jojo Rabbit 
36. The Gentlemen
37. 5 Zimmer Küche Sarg
38. 1917
39. Joker
40. Once Upon A Time In… Hollywood


----------



## PCGHGS (30. Juli 2021)

41. Parasite
42. Mad Max: Fury Road
43. Der Herr der Ringe: Extended Edition Trilogie


----------



## PCGHGS (8. März 2022)

44. Ghostbusters: Legacy
45. Dune
46. The Suicide Squad
47. Aladdin (2019)
48. Der König der Löwen
49. Der König der Löwen (2019)


----------

